# The Journey Of A First Time Litter



## candysmum

....................................................................


----------



## vizzy24

Wht whelping box did you use have you made one or have you got one of those cardboard ones?


----------



## trekkiemo

Defo not long now ,how many matings did Candy have?


----------



## candysmum

........................................................................


----------



## vizzy24

Also what size whelping box do you need for your dalmation, I asume it would be the same size I would need for my vizsla


----------



## candysmum

.............................................


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you could not have to wait for 12 more days!
DT


----------



## trekkiemo

Whats the problem with paperwork?


----------



## vizzy24

That is a great whelping box I think I would be happy sleeping in there ( as long as I dont have a load of puppies in there with me lol


----------



## candysmum

........................................................................


----------



## candysmum

.....................................................


----------



## candysmum

.............................................


----------



## trekkiemo

Shame about paperwork hope you can get it sorted ,breeder and stud owner needs to sign paperwork to reg litter .I am puzzled that the owner of stud you used didn`t expect to sign reg doc and see Candy`s kc docs.Did you see studs KC papers?
Deed is done now so Candy is important one now.Will keep eye on this post in case you have questions I can answer.


----------



## candysmum

......................................................................


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> my dad builds alot of things. my daugthers wendy house has bay windows and everything, my sisters conserventary. he done up a b&b on his own (took months) for the owner. build new foundland whelping boxes a bathroom in the garden for newfoundlands, my rabbit hutchs (when i kept them) very handy man to have is my daddy!


Ah bless him he sounds like a great Dad! A litter of 13 my god I hope for your sake its a more manageable size lol. Is she very big yet got any pics?


----------



## candysmum

.............................................


----------



## vizzy24

Can you put a poll up for a guess the amount of pups again!!!! Think it might be quite a few  lol


----------



## candysmum

............................................


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i saw all his yes. and he signed the litter registration form.
> 
> Next time i buy a pup i will not leave without paperwork. Lesson is well learnt.


You are not only one to be conned like this ,its so little money to register pups I think it was greed on breeders part or some other reason why pups wheren`t registered.Hopefully you will get some understanding owners for Candys puppies.


----------



## candysmum

................................................................


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh candysmum i'm just getting over georgina's ordeal lol....But i will be watching your thread..*


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> Sorry but it's my turn next
> 
> Call me Trish quicker to type.
> 
> x


*lol ok Trish, when your dog has her pups you do realise that we have to wet the babies heads don't you? thats going to be a lot of red wine..lol*


----------



## candysmum

...............................................


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> vodka and coke i dont do wine! and i so agree a drink for every pupp, candy and one for luck! lol


*lol.god knows what our typng will end up like..So how many days do you think you will have to wait?*


----------



## candysmum

...............................................


----------



## candysmum

Candy is currently laying in her whelping box and she had laid in such a position all you can see if baby bump. i will try and take a picture with my web cam in a sec.

x

Edit: just took this:
View attachment 17438


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless her swollen little tum!!!!


----------



## candysmum

.......................................................


----------



## kareng

Aw, this will be cute!! 
When do dalmation pups get their spots?


----------



## candysmum

.................................................................


----------



## vizzy24

I would take her temp now, then you will have a base that you know is a normal temp for her. It may be clearer when she has a dro in temp if you know her normal temp.


----------



## noushka05

yes thats what it says in my book of the bitch, they are usually viable from day 56


----------



## candysmum

....................................................


----------



## noushka05

i bet youre so excited now


----------



## trekkiemo

I`ve had live pups at 56 days they didn`t have much hair and soon caught up thanks to mum who fed them constant for first week.As soon as 1 fell asleep she started annoying it to feed.Eyes opened a few days late,I had pups walking around whelping box with eyes closed some got quite good at not bumping their heads.I kept one of the headbangers,it was a great healthy litter.
As for temp, start taking it now at same time each day ,lets you know your girls normal temp,it will go up and down ,read over other post as guide.I`ll be around to help if I can.


----------



## candysmum

..................................................


----------



## candysmum

.....................................................


----------



## noushka05

candysmum said:


> yes and i think the panick is going to set in soon too! i look at how big her belly is and wonder if shes eating enough for the size of it and how many are in there.


i've had a guess at 10 Lol, mine only had 4, they were great til they could climb out of the box & then they just set about destroying my dining room::lol:


----------



## candysmum

........................................................


----------



## Luvdogs

How exciting for you 

My sister is getting a Dalmatian later this year


----------



## candysmum

.................................................


----------



## candysmum

..................................................................


----------



## candysmum

...................................................


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes ,she will feel puppies moving and breathing can be like this.


----------



## Shazach

Glad you started this thread, and thanks for sharing the experience with those of us who would love to but can't do it ourselves just now!
I've nothing to contribute, but will be following avidly!!  Keep the photo's coming when you can please!
Best wishes Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

.........................................................


----------



## candysmum

.....................................................


----------



## ~jo~

oooo great thread will be glued!!


----------



## candysmum

...............................................


----------



## candysmum

........................................................


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
how is candy today?


----------



## candysmum

.......................................................


----------



## Georgina

will not be long now....bet you cant wait.....i cant more babbies x x


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh Trish not long to go now then...will keep an eye on this thread.*


----------



## candysmum

.........................................


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> No she has 10 days left until D Day. i can't wait for them to be born.
> 
> My little white rats for 2 weeks
> 
> then my little spotty dogs for another 6 weeks then i will get sad
> 
> She is very tolerant of misty still i dont know if that will change or not though. SH will go and seek out misty sleep next to her. she has growled at misty once when misty tried to get in her whelping box so misty went to her own bed in our room but she has let her in it since. as of the weekend i wont be letting misty in it at all. The last week i want only Candy in it it will get cleaned too at the weekend.


*It all sounds very exciting..ONE day it will be me looking for support lol, and i don't mind admitting it when the time comes i'll be so scared..*


----------



## candysmum

...........................................................


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> well she went for a walk around the block (big block) on the way back we were about 2 minutes from home she ot really slow so we kind of crueled home.
> 
> SHe has just followed me around upstairs to clean the kids bedrooms adnthe bathroom. then out to the garden while i hung the washing on the line and now is in her whelping box asleep while i sit here.
> 
> he vulva is very swallon and her teats (ones closest to her back legs) are so big you can see them from behind her when shes walking.
> 
> She is very big too all i see when she lays down in baby belly.
> 
> Otherwise shes fine.


Ah bless her I thought it was bad enough carrying one baby let alone a whole load of them. Not long now


----------



## candysmum

.......................................


----------



## Kathryn1

candysmum said:


> shes whinning loads right now can't get comfortable and for the first time i have seen her dig!!!! It was only a little bit like she was moving her bed to make it more comfy.
> 
> THATS SCARY and exciting.


oooohhh!!! It could be time!!!  How exciting x


----------



## candysmum

Kathryn1 said:


> oooohhh!!! It could be time!!!  How exciting x


no its not time shes not allowed them yet shes only 53 days I think its more getting like braxton hicks (like we women do)

shes scuffed the bed around herslef and curlled up in it now gone to sleep and snoring!


----------



## Kathryn1

candysmum said:


> no its not time shes not allowed them yet shes only 53 days I think its more getting like braxton hicks (like we women do)
> 
> shes scuffed the bed around herslef and curlled up in it now gone to sleep and snoring!


Aww bless her.


----------



## candysmum

Hi all

well candy wolfed down her dinner (what a surprise girl is always hungry!)
even before pregnancy Food is candy's best friend!!

and i did her temp a litle early today but its 38 degrees so stable!

i got a good beating via a puppy at the same time. so i know they are pretty active at the moment.

so all is well as of the moment.


----------



## trekkiemo

They tend to nest for up to 2 weeks before birth,my Bonnie nested every time I left the room for about 10 days.She took to sleeping in her whelping box as soon as I prepared it.She didn`t have her puppies until day 62.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> Hi all
> 
> well candy wolfed down her dinner (what a surprise girl is always hungry!)
> even before pregnancy Food is candy's best friend!!
> 
> and i did her temp a litle early today but its 38 degrees so stable!
> 
> i got a good beating via a puppy at the same time. so i know they are pretty active at the moment.
> 
> so all is well as of the moment.


Candys temp should start to come down under 38 by Sunday -Monday As she is still eating so well I recon at least 5-7 days before anything starts.They always go off food a bit in last week.Take temp 3 times a day at the same time every day .


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Candys temp should start to come down under 38 by Sunday -Monday As she is still eating so well I recon at least 5-7 days before anything starts.They always go off food a bit in last week.Take temp 3 times a day at the same time every day .


i am hoping 7 days thats friday 13th  lol

thanks for your help xx i'm sure panick stage will hit soon.


----------



## LostGirl

Omg how exciting, friday the 13th would be a very cool birth date for them
x


----------



## candysmum

candy just rolled on to her back 

Which was very funny to see as she was finding it hard to do and i noticed her belly down the line of her teats is very read. its not sore as she let me rubit and look at it 

is this just from the stretching of her skin?

thanks guys
x


----------



## vizzy24

HI Glad Candy is doing well, it must be so very hard not to be watching her every move and panic at every whine Not sure on the tummy being red but I am sure somebody posted on here about that a week or so ago and the result was I think that it was the milk coming in or the increase of the blood supply, could be wrong so i willl try and find the link for you.


----------



## vizzy24

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/29391-can-anyone-help.html

This is the link I hope this is not the case for you. It sounds like her dog had a purple tummy but thought you would be intrested to read it. God knows where I dreamt up the blood supply thing lol


----------



## candysmum

thanks hun i'm sure someone will be along soon shes asleep right now and it is hard not to panick.


----------



## candysmum

hi all

Candy is currently looking at me from the back door as she is outside moving around rather slowly.

she started gagging after her breakfast this morning so i let her outside i don't know if she was sick as i got shouted by the kids. 

She is grooming loads. still a slight read tummy. (she is now sun bathing) she doesn't seam as energic as normal misty is trying to get her to playa nd shes not interested (unlike candy) 

If anyone could let me know abotu the red tummy i'm sure its just where her skin is stretching pups are moving fine she has got a footballer in there thats for sure !!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trekkiemo

Hi , I don`t think its anything to worry about,as long as Candy is ok don`t worry.If in doubt call vet for advice which is free.How is temp to day?
Candy should be watched closely now especially in garden.I put my girls on extended lead in garden at this time.


----------



## Freyja

I don't know if this is any help with your question but this is Tegan a couple of years ago about a week before she whelped 8 pups. As you can see her tummy is red.










This is her daughter who whelped 10 pups 6 days after her mother whelped her pups were born 6 days early and were fine. Her tummy has yet to start to go red Ican't find a photo of her nearer to whelping


----------



## Freyja

I've just found this one that could possibly be from just before she whelped unfortunalty is doesn't show her belly just that she was doing a good impression of a barrage ballon.


----------



## candysmum

Thanks freyja

that looks pretty much how candy's tummy is.

trekkiemo i haven't took her temp today yet when shes in the garden i am always by the back door she doesn't leave me side much now where ever i am you can bet candy is. 

she just had some lunch she ate it a lot slower than normal

whelping box has been cleaned newspapered and os already i have put the door on it as misty keeps trying to get in. candy on'y goes in it if i am there. 

should i take her temp now or leave her until 6.30 like i was doing?


----------



## dexter

good luck with impending litter and i hope you can move forward with the paperwork for your bitch,

BTW your dads done a brilliant job making a whelping box.wish he lived nearer he'd get an order for one LOL.

A Tip. (i always used newspaper for whelping) until a friendn told me to go to Argos get some puppy training pads for whelping on . so much cleaner for bitch to whelp on and easy to remove when spoiled.

all the best look forward to some piccies.


----------



## candysmum

dexter said:


> good luck with impending litter and i hope you can move forward with the paperwork for your bitch,
> 
> BTW your dads done a brilliant job making a whelping box.wish he lived nearer he'd get an order for one LOL.
> 
> A Tip. (i always used newspaper for whelping) until a friendn told me to go to Argos get some puppy training pads for whelping on . so much cleaner for bitch to whelp on and easy to remove when spoiled.
> 
> all the best look forward to some piccies.


the paper is more for her to dig at. i have some pads for the whelping itself

where do you live we could parce force it


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> Thanks freyja
> 
> that looks pretty much how candy's tummy is.
> 
> trekkiemo i haven't took her temp today yet when shes in the garden i am always by the back door she doesn't leave me side much now where ever i am you can bet candy is.
> 
> she just had some lunch she ate it a lot slower than normal
> 
> whelping box has been cleaned newspapered and os already i have put the door on it as misty keeps trying to get in. candy on'y goes in it if i am there.
> 
> should i take her temp now or leave her until 6.30 like i was doing?


Start taking 3 times a day as she has slowed down.Find yourself extended lead you will need it before this week is over.She will leave you in garden when she has nesting urge and you need to be in control.


----------



## trekkiemo

I tried pads for last litter ,I quickly went back to papers as my girls move around box using sides of box with back legs during birth and pads were no good ,kept cruching up leaving newborns on base which I didn`t like as fluids of birth weren`t getting soaked up.lots of paper does the job nicely.I lift wet paper asap and put more down,this method works for me and my girls.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Start taking 3 times a day as she has slowed down.Find yourself extended lead you will need it before this week is over.She will leave you in garden when she has nesting urge and you need to be in control.


ok i walk her on her walks on an extended lead so i'll pull it out and leave it by the door.

i've taken her temp its 37.9

thank you xx


----------



## trekkiemo

I thought it would be under 38.That is her temp for this time so record it. Take it again this evening .You may get your friday 13th puppies.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I thought it would be under 38.That is her temp for this time so record it. Take it again this evening .You may get your friday 13th puppies.


oh really yay friday!! :001_wub:

Why did you think it would be under 38? just so i know for future reference.

it is noted in the book i have ready for her pups and everything else i have been writing in it. she is now asleep in her whelping box.


----------



## trekkiemo

By your discription of Candy today.


----------



## candysmum

oh now i'm getting excited!! 

it can't come fast enough now. i can't be any more ready just have to wait on the little footballers shes carrying! 

bet she can't wait either bless her she don't like her temp being done though.


----------



## trekkiemo

Use some ky jelly on tip it makes it more comfortable and does no harm.
She will not want Misty anywhere near whelping area .Do you have Whelping box in a room that is quiet and away from us humans and animals?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Use some ky jelly on tip it makes it more comfortable and does no harm.
> She will not want Misty anywhere near whelping area .Do you have Whelping box in a room that is quiet and away from us humans and animals?


yeah i use some ky jelly i let her sniff it before i put it in too.

Whelping box in in the dinning room. only me and hubby go in there. Misty is in our bedroom on her bed and another bed in the front room too. the 3rd bed in in the washing machine which i will put in the whelping box as its an old one so dont mind if i have to bin it.

Stair gate is on the dinning room door too not that the kids come in here they are in the front room 99% of the time.

if she really wants to hind she goes in our room and lays by my bed. and my room is downstairs the kitchen is between the dinning room and my room.


----------



## trekkiemo

Once first stage starts and also for first few weeks door will have to remain closed .Misty must be kept away from outside door during labour as it can hold it up and then you`re into troubled waters.I have 3 girls in my house (soon to be back up to 4) and I have a spare room upstairs which I use as whelping room for first 3-4 weeks.Only girl that is pregnant is allowed upstairs near room.At least until pups are 2-3 weeks.My oldest girl Skye lay on my half landing during Bonnies first litter being born,she went downstairs when all born safely.Bonnie allowed that but not for second litter. Skye is Bonnies mother.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Once first stage starts and also for first few weeks door will have to remain closed .Misty must be kept away from outside door during labour as it can hold it up and then you`re into troubled waters.I have 3 girls in my house (soon to be back up to 4) and I have a spare room upstairs which I use as whelping room for first 3-4 weeks.Only girl that is pregnant is allowed upstairs near room.At least until pups are 2-3 weeks.My oldest girl Skye lay on my half landing during Bonnies first litter being born,she went downstairs when all born safely.Bonnie allowed that but not for second litter. Skye is Bonnies mother.


Misty will more than likely be in our room or in the front room with hubby and the doors shut. there is no door on the dinning room it leads striaght into th kitchen which is why i have a stair gate up.

I know misty can't come near and she will be kept fully at bay i don't want any added risk to candy.

She has just been outside eaten some grass. lost some more mucus and has now got in her whelping box took her a good 5 minutes to decide what was confortable and has laid down.

we were sat outside for a good 30 minutes while she sniffed around ate grass and did business!


----------



## candysmum

she just heard my car pull up and jumped up and ran to daddy!

bet it takes her AGES to get comfortable again


----------



## candysmum

we went for a walk and normally she is in front a bit but today she has been either right next to me or behind me only really got in front when sniffing something and then i got to her before she had finished furthest she went infromt was about 1 metre normally she takes the whole lead! While on our walk i did notice by the time we got to the end of our street she was like puffing (you know like we puff out our mouths when tired) like that the breeder of luchers that lives diagonal to me bumpped into us (happens most days at the moment) she doesn't think we have long either. Nail biting time!

Going to take her temp again at about 7 once the kids are in bed.

I have made up 11 puppy packs all they are missing is pictures of the puppy, weight charts and picture of litter. if i need more i can go and get more stuff if i need less then thats cool!

I have used medium size gift bags the holographic ones from the £1 shop to put all the items i am putting in.

I made up some puppy milk just a small amount just so i know how to make it ready without having to read the insturctions cany enjoyed drinking it. she must of known it was for her too she just sat by me waiting for it.

she is yet again a sleep in her whelping box.


----------



## ~jo~

ooooo so exciting!!


----------



## suzy93074

Awww blessxx Have read through thread and am all excited  its riveting stuff!! just want to wish you and Candy good luckxxx


----------



## candysmum

suzy93074 said:


> Awww blessxx Have read through thread and am all excited  its riveting stuff!! just want to wish you and Candy good luckxxx


thank you it is exciting i can't get over how much she sleeps though i have gone from a dog that never sleeps to one that only seems to want to sleep!

its strange seeing a dally so knackered!

Edit: Just took this with my web cam
View attachment 17677


----------



## trekkiemo

You are only on day 54 ,I think you are just in last week I recon now day 59 or 60.Any earlier I wouldn`t want you to experiace for first litter.
Remember the temp goes up and down throughout the day in last week.So don`t get paniced by it.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You are only on day 54 ,I think you are just in last week I recon now day 59 or 60.Any earlier I wouldn`t want you to experiace for first litter.
> Remember the temp goes up and down throughout the day in last week.So don`t get paniced by it.


i want her to get to friday which is day 60. i don't want her to have them sooner either. i would rather she kept cooking them for a bit longer. 
for hers and their sake more than mine.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Aww Candysmum, i think 90% of the forum is sitting on the edge of there seats waiting on news about the spotty one!.. i sure am!!
She looks Huge!! bless her little black spotty bits!! 
Come On Candy, not long now girl.. your keeping us all in Suspense!!

Keep us up to date as much as you can hun, we are all there watching and waiting!


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes it`s best all round.Did Candy have 1 tie or 2?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Yes it`s best all round.Did Candy have 1 tie or 2?


she had two ties both 20 minutes


----------



## trekkiemo

Is she 54 days from first tie? Was tiesi 2 days apart?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Is she 54 days from first tie? Was tiesi 2 days apart?


she is 54 days from tie one yes and they were two days apart

Vet said she diffently took on first mating becasue of the size of the pups on her scan which would of been day 28 from first tie.


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
cant wait now,bet your watching her all the time? am working tonight first day back after heidi had her babbies and i dont want to go, my o/h is looking after all tonight,my mum came today and cant belive how big they have got,and had a couple on phone today asking about one of the girls,bet they hated me asking all i did it was like i was the cops and they had done something wronge lol, just think it will not be long and it will be you with new babbies,i will be on her all nest week and please tell candy she can not have them till friday night as i work friday day time and really want to be here even if its just for whishing you luck....


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> cant wait now,bet your watching her all the time? am working tonight first day back after heidi had her babbies and i dont want to go, my o/h is looking after all tonight,my mum came today and cant belive how big they have got,and had a couple on phone today asking about one of the girls,bet they hated me asking all i did it was like i was the cops and they had done something wronge lol, just think it will not be long and it will be you with new babbies,i will be on her all nest week and please tell candy she can not have them till friday night as i work friday day time and really want to be here even if its just for whishing you luck....


Thanks georgina I am watching her but its not hard she is glued to my hip!

Aww bless you bet you dont want to go.

Well i want it to be friday night once the kids are in bed i dont have any school runs to worry about next day or that day then and they are out the way i dont mind being up all night if it means i dont have to worry about anything else.

I'll tell her to hold them in until your home friday
xx


----------



## candysmum

an update on her temp it is 37.6 so droped 3 degrees we must be in the last week now     

Friday candy girl then you can let them go!


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone well candy didn't want her supper its still sat in her bowl waiting for her. 

I am going to take her temp before i go to bed to see whats what. she has been led on the sofa with me all evening and babies have been playing football again.

Edit: Temp is back to 38


----------



## trekkiemo

Just normal for last week with temp.also just keep tempting her with tasty bits little and often she needs to keep her energy up for the birth.


----------



## candysmum

yeah i did she had some waffles with me on the sofa the pudding ones. 

she went to bed last night for the first time without misty. 

I left the gate open so she could knock on my bedroom door in the night should she need to go out (which she does everynight since getting heavily pregnant) at 3am she knocked we went outside she did both businesses and then we came in. She went to her whelping box. at some point between 3am and 6am she ate her supper as i left it there for her (was just dry biscuits)

I then put her breakfast down at 7.30am and she ait that at about 8.30. her temp this morning is 37.5 so i am confindent we are in the last week now. 

I came into the dinning room again to turn my laptop on t find she had dug in her whelping box last night as well. 

Hubby has been told when she goes into labout if the kids are about he is to take them out for the day or (if it s a school day) keep them the other side of the house until allie(my best friend) can take them to school.

she is currently laying at my feet just outside the backdoor in the sun. 
has been on my bed most the morning with me. grooming herself a lot! 

We are goign for our walk in a minute if she wants too go she hasn't as of yet i keep asking her though no interest 

I will of course keep you all updated. 

Trish
xx

Thanks to everyone that has helped so far and who is reading this!


----------



## JANICE199

*Hi Trish, i'm not sure i can wait until friday, lol..I'm so pleased things are going ok.And thankyou for keeping us updated, i've allways found this to be the BEST part of the forum, new pupies coming into the world. xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone.

Candy is now in her whelping box we had a walk and it started to P down and she decided to jog home (it was a quick walk for me) 

she has had ham for lunch (at my parents) as she wouldn't eat her food so my dad fed her a packet of ham! which she enjoyed. 

we came home and had our quick walk! shes been towel dried and cuddled up on my bed with me. i then found a way to get her temp without destressing her. i gave her a large chew her temp is now 37.4 at 3.15pm

(i need to by more chews now)


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi Trish, i'm not sure i can wait until friday, lol..I'm so pleased things are going ok.And thankyou for keeping us updated, i've allways found this to be the BEST part of the forum, new pupies coming into the world. xxxxxxxxxx*


Hi Janice Well i feel i have to update you becasue if it wasn't for this forum i would be going thrgouh this on my own and probably wouldn't have had any idea where to start with candy's paperwork. (which i have to wait until the 20th of march for now)

And i agree i love the breeding section i have learnt much here! i think it needs a sub section though maybe for new born puppies! 

SOrry but you have to wait until friday if she starts before then i might cork her!! (only joking people just in case you think i would do that)

Friday is a good day for us so she will have them before or after just to make it difficult for us LOL.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

yay found the thread lol


all i can say is goodluck!!! 

she looks beautiful!!

i cant wait for the 13th

im going to bet she has 12 on the saterday!! 

lol

xx


----------



## candysmum

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> yay found the thread lol
> 
> all i can say is goodluck!!!
> 
> she looks beautiful!!
> 
> i cant wait for the 13th
> 
> im going to bet she has 12 on the saterday!!
> 
> lol
> 
> xx


Well she is DUE on monday the 16th i want her to have them on FRIDAY the 13th!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

haa lol get your coathanger eady ^_^ lol

(jokes)


lets just hope she doesnt have 101

lol

webcam piccie?? please !!

xxx


----------



## candysmum

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> haa lol get your coathanger eady ^_^ lol
> 
> (jokes)
> 
> lets just hope she doesnt have 101
> 
> lol
> 
> webcam piccie?? please !!
> 
> xxx


i wil be doing better than a piccie. The webcam will be recording it all!


----------



## candysmum

candy taken about 5 seconds ago.

she has been there since our walk
View attachment 17723


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> candy taken about 5 seconds ago.
> 
> she has been there since our walk
> View attachment 17723


Aww, poor sweatheart. Looks comfy


----------



## suzy93074

candysmum said:


> candy taken about 5 seconds ago.
> 
> she has been there since our walk
> View attachment 17723


Ahhhhh she does look comfy!xx


----------



## PoisonGirl

Awwh she does look comfy 

I can't wait to see piccies of her babies 

Wishing you all the luck, and advice too if you need it.. went through it all just over 7 weeks ago.

My dads girlfriend keeps asking me if CAndy has had her pups yet as I showed her pics the other day 

XxX


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

candysmum said:


> candy taken about 5 seconds ago.
> 
> she has been there since our walk
> View attachment 17723


she looks ready to burst!!! ::

yet so comfy!!

aww yay bless her heart and her pups its so nice that they are going to be born into a nice loving family with all the safety they need, and that they'll deffo go to forever homes

xx


----------



## candysmum

I have a list of 10 that can have pups so i need her to have 10 pups or i have to disapoint people. if she has more i will re advertise i have 16 people intrested but i am so not sure about them!

poisongirl if there is anything on her eyou can answer when i ask please feel free. I am trying to keep it up todate so people with experience can let me know how far they think she is as well.

xxx


----------



## dipdog

great thread, enjoyed reading this, love the threads on new babies, good luck to candy, and i hope they come on friday for you, will keep checking the thread. xx


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone just a little update

Candy's temp is back on 38 degrees. The chew trick didn't work so HUbby cuddled her why i took her temp. 

I really hate having to do this bit she doesn't like it and i am thinking baout just NOT doing it and going with her i don't know 

what do you guys think i hate having to have someone hold her to them and stroke her while i do it. is there not another way?


----------



## candysmum

She has milk!!!


----------



## ~jo~

awwww


----------



## JANICE199

*Good morning Trish, how is mum to be this morning?xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## candysmum

morning

She slept in her whelping box on her own again. she has been outside in the garden. She was laid in my room on misty's bed whinning a tiny bit. it was so low. she is now pacing behind me getting in and out of her box.

Oh now she has settled down in her box. 

I am going to do the school run then come and take her temp and then go for our walk. 

I'll update then

she has a week today left to D Day! she is 56 days today.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> morning
> 
> She slept in her whelping box on her own again. she has been outside in the garden. She was laid in my room on misty's bed whinning a tiny bit. it was so low. she is now pacing behind me getting in and out of her box.
> 
> Oh now she has settled down in her box.
> 
> I am going to do the school run then come and take her temp and then go for our walk.
> 
> I'll update then
> 
> she has a week today left to D Day! she is 56 days today.


oooh a week to go I am so excited. How are you Trish? Are you excited or nervous or a bit of both? I bet you cant wait for your little bundles!!!! Day 56, is the date they should be viable from? It sound like she is getting a little uncomfortable now, which is hardly suprising with a tummy full of pups lol.


----------



## candysmum

yes she can have them as of to day safely

I took her temp its 37.9 that was at 9am. we went for our walk she took the little block direction so was a quick walk but her lady area i noticed is so swallon.

I will keep you updated. looks like her belly is bigger too so i am wondering if the pups might have dropped.

I am excited. NOt nervous yet but i am sure i will be once i know we are very close. I'm not one to worry or panick normally. but i can't wait to see the little footballer thats on her left side along a line of her spots right by her back leg.


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone just an update

i just got back from scats buying puppy food ( i now have 2 bags under my stairs and an open bag in my storage box which candy is currently eating.)

Candy keeps looking at her belly and kneting her eyebrows and then looking at me? is this a sort of sign? and low whins I haven't had a look yet though will take a pic of her again in a sec.

xx

Edit: Picture just took not as clear as seeing her though you can't really see the BUMP in it but its massive in realy life.
View attachment 17741


----------



## Georges Mum

so exciting! I shall keep my eyes open and be reading the thread!!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> so exciting! I shall keep my eyes open and be reading the thread!!


yay Candy has more fans  lol


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> yay Candy has more fans  lol


lol awwwwwwwwwwwwww bless, how is she doing now???
We just had kittens last night, And i was a big panic pants but my kitty done really well and had 4 babies!!!!

GOOD LUCK FOR MUMMY AND BABIES!!! 
XOXOX


----------



## candysmum

princessx87 said:


> lol awwwwwwwwwwwwww bless, how is she doing now???
> We just had kittens last night, And i was a big panic pants but my kitty done really well and had 4 babies!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK FOR MUMMY AND BABIES!!!
> XOXOX


i was watching your thread i'm a sucker for babies!

Congrats to you mum and babies


----------



## Georgina

hi trish

yeah nearly time for new babbies....how are you all doing? i feel like its me again every time i read this thread lol. Hope all are well and sending big hugs fr candy x x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> 
> yeah nearly time for new babbies....how are you all doing? i feel like its me again every time i read this thread lol. Hope all are well and sending big hugs fr candy x x x


we are all doing well thanks hun. Candy sleeps most the day at the moment which is rather stange i am so used to her bounding around everwhere!

Candy sends kisses back xxx


----------



## candysmum

just a quick update candy is not interested in her food. she has hand some ham but doesn't seem to interested in food at all. 

taking her temo at 1 so will update again then


----------



## candysmum

temp at 1pm 37.6 going down again!

Oh i want the big drop now i want to start the 24 hours count down LOL 

I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Guest

ooooooo how exciting will be following this thread! good luck Candy! xxxxxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ooo yay her temp is going down!!

give mum a hug from me!!

& when they start appearing have a glass of somthing nice for me per pup ^_^ lol 

xx


----------



## candysmum

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> ooo yay her temp is going down!!
> 
> give mum a hug from me!!
> 
> & when they start appearing have a glass of somthing nice for me per pup ^_^ lol
> 
> xx


i'm already having a vodka and coke per pup and one for candy and one for luck for you a well i wont be fit to see the pups let alone help LOL


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> i'm already having a vodka and coke per pup and one for candy and one for luck for you a well i wont be fit to see the pups let alone help LOL


*
lol looks like i'm going to have to get some wine in...just in case.*


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *
> lol looks like i'm going to have to get some wine in...just in case.*


no early celebrations now janice


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> i was watching your thread i'm a sucker for babies!
> 
> Congrats to you mum and babies


Lol me too...... how is she going now??? Any news............?


----------



## candysmum

princessx87 said:


> Lol me too...... how is she going now??? Any news............?


very tired snoring again at the moemnt i am going to take her temp in a minute so will let you know the update then.

xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww bless her!! 

whats the dad like??

xx


----------



## candysmum

Update on temp it is now 37.4 GOING down Bet it goes up again soon

I want th ebig drop wednesday night thursday morning time ish!

Edit: Oh this is Dad!(pongo)
View attachment 17756


----------



## carol

i dont know the dog taking it all in her stride or us worring our heads off, know wonder we turn to drink when having pups.

cant wait


----------



## Georges Mum

I'm homeeeeee,,,,,,, any news!!


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> i dont know the dog taking it all in her stride or us worring our heads off, know wonder we turn to drink when having pups.
> 
> cant wait


My drink will be coffee until we have finished then i might go Irish coffee! 

I even have an extention lead ready so i can bring kettle into the dinnign room!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> I'm homeeeeee,,,,,,, any news!!


temp went down a couple degrees thats it ans shes sleeping AGAIN! i so still can't get over the SLEEPING.

Dalmatians DONT sleep EVER!!! lol


----------



## gillieworm

When's she due?


----------



## Georgina

hi trish

cant wait now just been telling my o/h about candy and he cant wait to see the puppies, think you will have alot of people waiting on the end of there sofas when the time comes lol,big hugs from all of us,and please tell candy not tomorrow night am working so please let it be any time after then the vodka will be out here as well lol...

think we will all be in AA classs together (ha ha)

good luck hun:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> When's she due?


Monday 16th March, 7 days left
she is on day 56. and has just farted!!  she a smelly girl now!!!


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> 
> cant wait now just been telling my o/h about candy and he cant wait to see the puppies, think you will have alot of people waiting on the end of there sofas when the time comes lol,big hugs from all of us,and please tell candy not tomorrow night am working so please let it be any time after then the vodka will be out here as well lol...
> 
> think we will all be in AA classs together (ha ha)
> 
> good luck hun:thumbup::thumbup:


WE could have a forum AA class what with all the puppies and kittens being born this forum is making us Acholics  LOL

But we must wet the heads of the new borns! even if its humand or fur babies they all must have their heads wet


----------



## Georgina

think alot of us will agree to that x x


----------



## canuckjill

Waiting excitedly for you both....Jill


----------



## ERKK

WOW your just a week or so behind we where!!

Bets had hers on day 64 of first mating or 61 of second. Good luck and sleep while you can :Yawn: :Yawn: !!!

Im off to bed soon ready for the night shift


----------



## candysmum

hi guys

Just an update on temp it has gone down again and is now 37.3

x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

*Looks like it'll be earlier than expexted!!

Has she done any digging yet??

Xx*


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> hi guys
> 
> Just an update on temp it has gone down again and is now 37.3
> 
> x


is this the lowest?
I bought some brandy tonight!!! yum!!!


----------



## dipdog

not long now, i keep comming back to this thread, carnt wait to see the piccies, and totally agree sleep now x


----------



## candysmum

i would say not a lot to the digging apart from the massive HOLE under the kids slide i descovered this morning while cleaning up the garden! BUT i don't know if its new or old as misty and Candy thought it was great to dig last "summer" 

She dug in her bed a little saturday night/sunday morning but thats it.

Yes its the lowest her temp has gone. i need the jump drop then we know we have 24 hours until then DO NOT get excited!!! i will tell you when to get excited!!! lol

But i am getting excited too SHHHHHH!!! don't tell anyone   :


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> i would say not a lot to the digging apart from the massive HOLE under the kids slide i descovered this morning while cleaning up the garden! BUT i don't know if its new or old as misty and Candy thought it was great to dig last "summer"
> 
> She dug in her bed a little saturday night/sunday morning but thats it.
> 
> Yes its the lowest her temp has gone. i need the jump drop then we know we have 24 hours until then DO NOT get excited!!! i will tell you when to get excited!!! lol
> 
> But i am getting excited too SHHHHHH!!! don't tell anyone   :


are you???????????????????? PMSL - i don't blame you i'd be sleeping in her bed with her out of sheer excitement!!!! oOOOOOgh!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> are you???????????????????? PMSL - i don't blame you i'd be sleeping in her bed with her out of sheer excitement!!!! oOOOOOgh!!!!!


the good thing is her bed is about 5 metres from mine!! ok maybe a bit more

View attachment 17770


thast the best drawing i could DO!!!! thats just the BACK of the house then you have the front room coming off my room the hall fromt eh kitchen and the stairs which leads to 3 more rooms and the bathrooma nd then we just converted the attic too (not fully though)

lol so you all know the layout of my house now


----------



## Georgina

yeah temp is going down, i cant wait feel like a child again lol x x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

*aww bless her!!

any more pics of mum to be??

Xx*


----------



## candysmum

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> *aww bless her!!
> 
> any more pics of mum to be??
> 
> Xx*


here you go!

I just took this:
View attachment 17775


----------



## Georges Mum

how many are you expecting? I am sooooooo excited for you!!!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> how many are you expecting? I am sooooooo excited for you!!!


we have seen 6 on the scan but i'm sure there is more by her size and the fact dally's normally have very large litters.


----------



## LostGirl

ooo wow how exciting!! I'll be watching this thread waiting for the news lol!


----------



## Shazach

Love the picture of Dad - very handsome fella, can't wait to see the pups!
Four days until Friday! 

Sh xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Hi, how is Candy now and has her temp stayed down?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Hi, how is Candy now and has her temp stayed down?


its 37.6 now

Sorry i'm late in updating though as i was watching The notebook.

So we have stayed under 38 all day today. She seems to be getting used to having her temp taken now too. hasn;t ate her supper again  i will leave it down so she can eat it in the night if she wishes too.

xx


----------



## missyme

aww looking forward to hearing how she gets on 
hope all goes well for you both x


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Trish - hows it going?????


----------



## candysmum

She whinning a lot
Doesn't want breakfast, hasn't eaten supper so last time she ate was at 6pm yesterday.

She wants to keep going out in the garden and she is eating the grass a lot. 

She went out at 6.30am this morning and she walked and sniff the primeter of the garden. along every fence and the house wall it was like he was cecking it was safe. she came in and started to whin. 

She has been out again and done the same thing eating rass along the way. had her business she is now stood by the back door again whinning.

I haven't done temp yet but i think we are close.

Edit 37.3 is temp


----------



## Georges Mum

surely this is the start!!!!


----------



## JANICE199

*Good morning trish, do you think she will go round to friday?*


----------



## candysmum

really don't know 

Friday is a god day for me so i don't think she will. i just have a gut feeling we have probably 24 to 48 hours i could be wrong of course only she knows! until the temp drops i have NO idea.

she has got me wondering if i can get the school run done though


----------



## Georges Mum

have you put your vet on stand by?


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> have you put your vet on stand by?


not yet i will dont worry. her temp was taken 1 hour early becasue of the way she is being when i get back from school run at 9 i will take it again as that is when i should have taken it.

shes in the garden again (thank god for laptops) eating grass and sniffing EVERYTHING.

edit: i have even put old clothes on incase!! i look Awful this morning and have to walk to school yet lol.


----------



## Georges Mum

cool - i look forward to reading the thread when i get home later!! x


----------



## vizzy24

Things look like they are moving along  I reckon it will be thursday ( just a a guess) I think you will be ok to do the school run though (famous last words) I bet her bladder must be the size of a pea wiith all those pups in there lol


----------



## vizzy24

Coolkat you are not suppposed to drink the bubble bath lol

Location: bathtub with a glass of bubbles


----------



## candysmum

shes not doing anything but sniffing and eating grass and my girls only eat grass when the have tummy ache so i am thinking we are heading into stage one not quite there but going into it.


----------



## Georges Mum

i have read this before - its their clean out mechanism before giving birth. :thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> i have read this before - its their clean out mechanism before giving birth. :thumbup:


I know she has not nice stools i have to clean it up when i get back from school run NOT looking forward to trying to pick it up i think the spade will be taking the soil underneath too!!!!


----------



## kenla210

ooh really hope it's soon, been following the thread but am off on hols on Friday so really hope it is before then so I can get the news asap 
Good luck!


----------



## candysmum

hi all got back from school run took her temp at 9 which is when i should of took it and its already dropped 3 degrees candy's temp is now 37 degrees. 

we went for a walk she didn't do much but EAT GRASS!! then cam ehome and wanted to go in the garden 

Still hasn't eaten anything at all but grass. 

My best mate is on stand by to do school runs if she does decided to go. i am going to phone my mum and have her on stand by too. 

I know shes not there yet but i am getting so excited now!!!!


----------



## vizzy24

Its getting close just need her to drop into the 36's wont be long, its so exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

how long is it supposed to be from the temp drop? 24hrs? or can it get going fairly quickly?


----------



## candysmum

once we have the big drop they say 24 hours BUT according to the book of the bitch it can be sooner or later depends on how quickly they are in labour same as a woman i guess. 

just watching her like a hawk again. I really must do some psychology though but i dont want too!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

"I really must do some psychology though but i dont want too!!!"


just enjoy these days as they won't last long - 

are you going to put on some photos when she has them- be great to see!!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> "I really must do some psychology though but i dont want too!!!"
> 
> just enjoy these days as they won't last long -
> 
> are you going to put on some photos when she has them- be great to see!!


You will have photos and a LINK to a recording i am going to have hubby's pc on to sit on here and chat and have my laptop with webcam recording it all. over the whelping box.

I am just leting her wander at the moment she doens't want to lay down or stay still for long so i am reading while she wanders. she has finally come in from outside (it was getting cold out there) and is now wandering arounf the house she sticks her nose in her food bowl where her food is but doesn't touch it. so i am now just watchign her and this while reading psychology.

Its getting all exciting here  we are on day 57 just to remind everyone


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> You will have photos and a LINK to a recording i am going to have hubby's pc on to sit on here and chat and have my laptop with webcam recording it all. over the whelping box.
> 
> I am just leting her wander at the moment she doens't want to lay down or stay still for long so i am reading while she wanders. she has finally come in from outside (it was getting cold out there) and is now wandering arounf the house she sticks her nose in her food bowl where her food is but doesn't touch it. so i am now just watchign her and this while reading psychology.
> 
> Its getting all exciting here  we are on day 57 just to remind everyone


LOL good luck, keeping everything crossed!!!! xx


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone she has finally settled on my sofa she is whinning softly and has given me a look which i am sure is "the look" she wants her belly rubbed and her milk is in full supply.

I will take her temp at 1pm and see where we are at from there.

I'm now shivering as we have been outside so long i am freezing. 

I may not be going to bed tonight!!!


----------



## candysmum

candy right now still whinning still uncomfortable still refusing food I had ham and she didn't want that but i did manage to get her to eat a couple of pieces off it.

View attachment 17791


Edit: I just made up some whelpi and she is drinking that thought it might help with the fact shes not wanting to eat. so hoping this gives her a little boost!

Temp at 12.35 is 37.5


----------



## candysmum

she has eaten!!! about 1/2 to 3/4 of what was in her bowl. it took her a good 20 minutes to eat that too. I am glad she has eaten shes now wandering around again not sure what to do with herself. looks at me and starts whinning. 

I have started to feel guilty for putting her through this!


just seeing my jumpping, running, food gobbling girl turn into a tired not eating whinning one. BLess her. 
Be all over soon x


----------



## trekkiemo

Candy is getting ready ,what you are looking for is for drop into low 36 from 37 mid to high and for it to stay there.That means labour starts within 24hrs.
Not long now and Candy knows it.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Candy is getting ready ,what you are looking for is for drop into low 36 from 37 mid to high and for it to stay there.That means labour starts within 24hrs.
> Not long now and Candy knows it.


I know she knows it and i know it too i even re read Georginas thread and i can see some similarities between them.

I will be begging people to stay close to their pc's soon. Candy was looking into space for ages just now i looked at her she gruntted at me and put her head in the whelping box.

my baby is gonna be a mummy!! how exciting


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> I know she knows it and i know it too i even re read Georginas thread and i can see some similarities between them.
> 
> I will be begging people to stay close to their pc's soon. Candy was looking into space for ages just now i looked at her she gruntted at me and put her head in the whelping box.
> 
> my baby is gonna be a mummy!! how exciting


LOL god what are we all like, candy has become a star!! I cant wait i swear H2B is thinking i'm cheating as i cant help but having sneeky looks on this thread! lmao xx:thumbsup:


----------



## candysmum

lol well i just put a sheet up over the door thats by her whelping box. the doors not used and is only there for added light so her end of the dinning room is now dark. the only light coming in is from the kitchen and the back door.

i just went to clean up the garden and i have poo thats nearly just grass so shes ate LOADS of that. but i knew that anyway!!

she has followed me everywhere i have been adn now i have sat here with another cup of coffee she is back in her whelping box sleeping.

ANd candy is already a star princess shes a model! 
Card Large Preview
Card Large Preview
Card Large Preview


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> lol well i just put a sheet up over the door thats by her whelping box. the doors not used and is only there for added light so her end of the dinning room is now dark. the only light coming in is from the kitchen and the back door.
> 
> i just went to clean up the garden and i have poo thats nearly just grass so shes ate LOADS of that. but i knew that anyway!!
> 
> she has followed me everywhere i have been adn now i have sat here with another cup of coffee she is back in her whelping box sleeping.
> 
> ANd candy is already a star princess shes a model!
> Card Large Preview
> Card Large Preview
> Card Large Preview


OMG lol how cute, i love the second pic of her winking!!!:thumbup1::thumbup1:
How old is candy.:001_huh:...? is this her first litter????

xx


----------



## candysmum

princessx87 said:


> OMG lol how cute, i love the second pic of her winking!!!:thumbup1::thumbup1:
> How old is candy.:001_huh:...? is this her first litter????
> 
> xx


In picture 1 shes 8 weeks in picture 2 shes 7 weeks (the winking one) and in the last picture 14 months

This is her first litter(and mine). and she is 2 years old.


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> In picture 1 shes 8 weeks in picture 2 shes 7 weeks (the winking one) and in the last picture 14 months
> 
> This is her first litter(and mine). and she is 2 years old.


awwww she is so cute, i want one......lol but i have got so many pets at the moment, are dals hard to care for..........??? xx


----------



## candysmum

princessx87 said:


> awwww she is so cute, i want one......lol but i have got so many pets at the moment, are dals hard to care for..........??? xx


they aren't hard to care for but they take alot of time and energy.

They are highly active, very intellengent, need to be stimulated all the time, love food, loyal, if i had room the whole litter would be staying i have said i would rather 7 dalmatians to my 4 kids any day LOL.

Easy to groom once a week with a zoom groom Some dally's moult loads i'm lucky candy doesn't!


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> they aren't hard to care for but they take alot of time and energy.
> 
> They are highly active, very intellengent, need to be stimulated all the time, love food, loyal, if i had room the whole litter would be staying i have said i would rather 7 dalmatians to my 4 kids any day LOL.
> 
> Easy to groom once a week with a zoom groom Some dally's moult loads i'm lucky candy doesn't!


awww bless poor kids lol

Yeah we are lucky with our staffy and boxer, i bet the kids are really excited!!
So is she showing anymore signs yet.... our cat didn't show any of the normal signs 10 mins before her labour she done everything people all say cats dont do:

She has loads to eat, 
temp didnt drop
was playing with our dogs ect...

Hope all goes well have you got a vet nearby in case of any probs??


----------



## candysmum

princessx87 said:


> awww bless poor kids lol
> 
> Yeah we are lucky with our staffy and boxer, i bet the kids are really excited!!
> So is she showing anymore signs yet.... our cat didn't show any of the normal signs 10 mins before her labour she done everything people all say cats dont do:
> 
> She has loads to eat,
> temp didnt drop
> was playing with our dogs ect...
> 
> Hope all goes well have you got a vet nearby in case of any probs??


Yes i have about 10 vets pretty close by if i need one. mines a 5 minute drive away (with speed bumps) which is the closest of them all.

Well the sleeping and the temp adn the food she is showing all signs nows just need the big temp drop once i have that i know excatly where we are.

:scared:

so just waiting on that now. not much i can do until them

I have however sorted the sheets into one pile my newspapers into another and my whelping kit is by the whelping box so its all close to hand IF she has one before i realise. we are all set just need the last sign! and then the pups.


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> Yes i have about 10 vets pretty close by if i need one. mines a 5 minute drive away (with speed bumps) which is the closest of them all.
> 
> Well the sleeping and the temp adn the food she is showing all signs nows just need the big temp drop once i have that i know excatly where we are.
> 
> :scared:
> 
> so just waiting on that now. not much i can do until them
> 
> I have however sorted the sheets into one pile my newspapers into another and my whelping kit is by the whelping box so its all close to hand IF she has one before i realise. we are all set just need the last sign! and then the pups.


Lets just hope, she doesn't have the big drop during the night, then you wake to see loads of spots lol


----------



## suzy93074

Are they here yet??? lol I keep coming and checking!! :lol:


----------



## JANICE199

*Anymore news yet Trish? *


----------



## candysmum

no not here yet. just done school run shes still wandering wasn't sat in the front room window like normal waiting for me i think she came from the dinning room when i came in. 

just taken her temp and its 37.1

couple more days at least i think.


----------



## Georges Mum

hey trish - i'm home now so safe to proceed - thanksfor waiting for me!!!! LOL's


----------



## candysmum

ok coolkat i will tell candy but i dont thinks she gonna listen she just ate all the broken biscuits my kids wont eat broken ones so i thought she minght adn she did!


----------



## suzy93074

awww bless she eating for 10!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

suzy93074 said:


> awww bless she eating for 10!!:thumbup::thumbup:


no 11 i want 10 pups  so we have to feed her too!

but as she hasn't eaten alot today i thought it was worth tipping the broken malt biscuits into her bowl and she ate them so it was something.


----------



## Georges Mum

are you going to keep one for yourself?


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> are you going to keep one for yourself?


Yes kinda I can't keep one becasue my house isn't big enough for 3 dogs, 4 kids, a bengal cat (when i get one home) hubby and me

My parents are having one and they are calling her Cindy.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

candysmum said:


> no 11 i want 10 pups  so we have to feed her too!
> 
> but as she hasn't eaten alot today i thought it was worth tipping the broken malt biscuits into her bowl and she ate them so it was something.


you mean for 16 ^^


----------



## candysmum

Hi guys

well the Royal girl (coolkats new name for candy)
Has eaten her dinner! she has been outside and had a wee adn has clear mucus hanging from her now. she is pacing around laying down getting up walking around more laying down whinning. looking at me with big sad puppy dog eyes. 

Her next temp is at 7pm so i will update then.


----------



## princessx87

awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats great news......might be soon then!! xx


----------



## Georges Mum

best wishes to you and of course your royal girl: aka princess candy!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> best wishes to you and of course your royal girl: aka princess candy!


Thank you. Well if i have my way she will be called Sweet Candy on her KC paperwork LOL. I suggested a name to the breeder when i wrote to her telling her i want my paperwork HE HE how cheeky am I???

Well i must clean the house before hubby gets in who should be here by now HUMMMMM!!!! oh well maybe i wont clean.

Right of to find candy shes hiding now!

bet shes in my room.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ahhhh bless her!! 

GOOD LUCK!!!!

if the pups are soon i'll scream!! lol i cant wait im so excieted for you!

Xx


----------



## Guest

ooh how exciting


----------



## candysmum

7pm temp update 37.5 (ok its just before 7 but she was laying on my bed and i thought i would grab her why she was relaxed) 

She seems to be getting used to the temp thing and letting me do it now i also think shes to knackered to fight it LOL.


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> 7pm temp update 37.5 (ok its just before 7 but she was laying on my bed and i thought i would grab her why she was relaxed)
> 
> She seems to be getting used to the temp thing and letting me do it now i also think shes to knackered to fight it LOL.


not lol - she is a tired baby!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww bless her!!

she has given up because she is tired!! 

^^ 

:aureola:


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone

Just a quick update before i go to bed.

Candy has NOT eaten her supper again the pups movements have slowed down, shes sleeping loads still. 

I have just done her temp and its back to 37.9 

Lets see what tomorrow brings 

xxxxx


----------



## cav

good luck to all of you


----------



## Georges Mum

hi trish! good morning!! How are things? did you get your kip last nght:crazy:


----------



## candysmum

morning all

Hi coolkat yes i did get my kip got woken at 4 for toilet duties 

She has finally just eaten her supper. so she has had that for breakie.

I will take hr temp at 9 when i get back from school run

she has very runny poo now and had to drag her bum last night so going to get my cloth out so i can wash her back end after each garden visit now. more mucus last night as well (or early hours of this morning.)

she is now sat in her whelping box looking at daddy as he is about to go to work!

lots of grooming. 

lets see what the temp says at 9am. 

GUessing about 37.5 we will see!


----------



## kellybaker

ooooh

Been reading this since the beginning and I am getting sooooo excited now.
Trish, You are doing a brilliant job at keeping us all posted on everything that is going on, Keep up the good work honey.
Give Candy a great big hug from us and sending her puggy kisses, Good luck girl your going to do brilliantly sweetheart.


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Trish Good morning, I bet thursday so I hoping for a temp drop today lol!!!!!! It sounds like it is getting close. Is it day 58 or 59 today, What is the average amount of days for dalmations.


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> ooooh
> 
> Been reading this since the beginning and I am getting sooooo excited now.
> Trish, You are doing a brilliant job at keeping us all posted on everything that is going on, Keep up the good work honey.
> Give Candy a great big hug from us and sending her puggy kisses, Good luck girl your going to do brilliantly sweetheart.


Aww thanks that makes me feel great.

I;m sure when she starts i'll have a hissy fit or too but i'll soon calm down when i have babies to help with (if she needs help)


----------



## candysmum

don't forget to vote in the polls people

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/31368-how-many-pups-will-candy-have.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/31572-what-date-do-you-think.html


----------



## candysmum

It day 58. we have 5 days left until D Day

Do you know I have never found that one out. the book of the bitch says the average is 63 days so we may make it until monday.

but i don't know any dalmatians that have had litters to ask people

SO hunt for Carol she will know if youre reading this Carol can you shed some light on it?


----------



## vizzy24

I was just wondering whether the fact they are well known to have big litters and wondered if they had big litters if they tended to have them earlier. Bit like humans and twins (hope this makes sense lol)


----------



## Guest

oooh keep us posted! Am at home all day today - daughter is off school sick with a high temp - will be glue to this thread!


----------



## khumphrey

Hi, 

I have been reading parts of this thread since i joined a few days ago. 
We have 3 dalmations jack (dad), Jill (mom) and reggie 1st born son. 
Jill had 8 pups 1 girl 7 boys. They were great but she bite reggies face when he was born so we had to hand feed him for about 3 weeks whilst it heald. Then she took him straight back. Jill lasted 54 days i think (dont hold me to it though as it was 2 years ago) We only had one one litter then had them all spayed. 
Cant wait for pics.


----------



## vizzy24

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh keep us posted! Am at home all day today - daughter is off school sick with a high temp - will be glue to this thread!


Ah bless hopes she gets better soon


----------



## candysmum

hi all

well we did her temp its 37.6 so i was close in my guess!

she went for her walk around the block with misty.

Misty barked at all the other dogs and candy ignored them all. I think Misty is being protective LOL. 

came home and first things first candy wanted to go in the garden. she went out and came back in. 

SO its back to the waiting game!!!

She has had her bum and tail washed and shes all clean


----------



## candysmum

khumphrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading parts of this thread since i joined a few days ago.
> We have 3 dalmations jack (dad), Jill (mom) and reggie 1st born son.
> Jill had 8 pups 1 girl 7 boys. They were great but she bite reggies face when he was born so we had to hand feed him for about 3 weeks whilst it heald. Then she took him straight back. Jill lasted 54 days i think (dont hold me to it though as it was 2 years ago) We only had one one litter then had them all spayed.
> Cant wait for pics.


i think day 54 is a bit soon as pups are viable from day 56. but if you could find out for me that would be great.


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> i think day 54 is a bit soon as pups are viable from day 56. but if you could find out for me that would be great.


HIya candysmum, How is candy today....?
Showing anymore signs???


----------



## candysmum

shes fine princess. same as yesterday has diareea (that was fun cleaning the garden up!

we are still waiting on the temp drop not much we can do until then 

she is laying on my sofa at the moment. so all is peaceful in the house.


----------



## princessx87

candysmum said:


> shes fine princess. same as yesterday has diareea (that was fun cleaning the garden up!
> 
> we are still waiting on the temp drop not much we can do until then
> 
> she is laying on my sofa at the moment. so all is peaceful in the house.


Lol awww bless her.........!! Will keep checking in!!!

do you think it might be soon??


----------



## candysmum

princessx87 said:


> Lol awww bless her.........!! Will keep checking in!!!
> 
> do you think it might be soon??


i am hoping so like friday evening would be brill BUT i doubt she will go when i wan ther too. its just a waiting game now and knowing we are so near YET so far is a nightmare. I really want the temp drop soon.

Shes toying with us all thats all she is doing.

But on saying that puppies have slowed down and they have moved lower as well her tummy is nearly solid where the pups are too so i would say she is full of pups!


----------



## Georges Mum

i tried to find out the average cooking time today but to no avail! However i did read the average size is 9!!! AVERAGE I hope you are ready!!!


----------



## gillieworm

coolkat said:


> i tried to find out the average cooking time today but to no avail! However i did read the average size is 9!!! AVERAGE I hope you are ready!!!


LOL My boy came from a litter of 15 pups, my girl from a litter of 10 pups. Smallest litter I have heard of was 3, but most are round the 10 mark and an awful lot go well over that. I mean look at that litter in Leicester recently..... 18 puppies :eek6: and all survived :yesnod:


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> i tried to find out the average cooking time today but to no avail! However i did read the average size is 9!!! AVERAGE I hope you are ready!!!


yes i know the average size is big! and knowing candy's female line i am expecting more than 9.

She is from a litter of 10, her mum a litter of 13 and her nan was a litter of 13

And as its the female that decides how many we are going to have i am thinking we are going to follow her female ancestors. 10 or more!!!! 

Just hope daddy dog has given me enough females!!!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat i found what you are looking for:

Pregnancy

Pregnancies last between 57-63 days in a healthy, adult female dog. It is important that mom is fed a healthy diet and stress is kept to a minimum.

Thats from a dalmatian page so she can have them from yesterday to monday!


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> LOL My boy came from a litter of 15 pups, my girl from a litter of 10 pups. Smallest litter I have heard of was 3, but most are round the 10 mark and an awful lot go well over that. I mean look at that litter in Leicester recently..... 18 puppies :eek6: and all survived :yesnod:


yes and the year before she had 16! she had a ceaser this time too.


----------



## khumphrey

candysmum said:


> coolkat i found what you are looking for:
> 
> Pregnancy
> 
> Pregnancies last between 57-63 days in a healthy, adult female dog. It is important that mom is fed a healthy diet and stress is kept to a minimum.
> 
> Thats from a dalmatian page so she can have them from yesterday to monday!


Maybe it was 57 days i'm not sure.

Can't wait for pics 
Iknow i was bouncing round the room waiting for jill to have her pups but she was pacing during the day then 8pm first pup and 1am last pup so it was over quite quickly. The time will soon fly by when the pups have arrived 
Good luck


----------



## candysmum

khumphrey said:


> Maybe it was 57 days i'm not sure.
> 
> Can't wait for pics
> Iknow i was bouncing round the room waiting for jill to have her pups but she was pacing during the day then 8pm first pup and 1am last pup so it was over quite quickly. The time will soon fly by when the pups have arrived
> Good luck


candy does lots of pacing and lots of sleeping at the moment so i know we aren't far away


----------



## candysmum

Candy is refusing lunch again

i have took her temp and it is 37.4 so gone down 2 degrees. i dont think we are going to have our big drop today 

EDIT: SPoke to soon Candy just ate all her lunch not a thing left. Greedy girl!!!!!

SHe went for a wee and had more mucus so she is losing loads of that now.


----------



## JANICE199

*Hi Trish, the times getting closer.. God i think we are all waiting as much as you. xxxxx*


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi Trish, the times getting closer.. God i think we are all waiting as much as you. xxxxx*


I hate waiting. always have done and now its so close its like waiting i just DON'T do waiting!

i'm SO BORED waiting!

i have nothign to do as i have made NO plans to do anything for the next couple of weeks incase she has them so i am so totally BORED!!!!!!!!

It's bad enough i promised hubby i would wait until the end of the year to get my bengal i dont know if i will be ablt o wait that long but then if the breeder has no kittens then i have no choice LOL.

BUT I HATE WAITING. did i mention i hate waiting!!!! 

Edit: She went outside Weeing again with more mucus  I need more weeing adn more mucus!!!!!! lol OH HOW SAD am i?!?


----------



## JANICE199

*pmsl Trish, do you hate waiting by any chance? i can't wait to hear you say she's gone into labour, the suspence is killing me.*


----------



## gillieworm

I know with my girls litter they were due latest on the 17th, but her mum held on till the 22nd. Was very frustrating for all of us waiting. Especially as I had my name down for a girl and was 3rd on the list so was waiting to see if we were actually having a pup from this litter as we definitely wouldn't have had a boy "just because" so was so hard waiting to see if we had a new pup or had to look elsewhere


----------



## candysmum

here she is NOW!

she has now started grooming her leg (front) with little whins again keeps licking her bed too.

View attachment 17857


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh bless her..she looks ready to pop. lol. i bet she will be glad when its all over too.*


----------



## gillieworm

aawww poor thing looks really fed up


----------



## candysmum

yes janice i hate waiting how did you guess?!

Yes hse is pretty fed up she has such a sad look in her eyes but sayign that the tail still keeps on wagging!


----------



## Rach

You are lucky you are so close, I'm waiting for one to come into season (she's late!) and another is in season just waiting for the right day

Just be glad your time of waiting is nearly over


----------



## cav

Rach said:


> You are lucky you are so close, I'm waiting for one to come into season (she's late!) and another is in season just waiting for the right day
> 
> Just be glad your time of waiting is nearly over


oow i mated my girl last night so fingers crossed i will gets pups
also will do her again on thursday!

so our cavs will due around same time lol!


----------



## cav

candysmum said:


> yes janice i hate waiting how did you guess?!
> 
> Yes hse is pretty fed up she has such a sad look in her eyes but sayign that the tail still keeps on wagging!


i also hate the waiting for them to come!

but sounds like it wont be to long


----------



## Rach

cavrooney said:


> oow i mated my girl last night so fingers crossed i will gets pups
> also will do her again on thursday!
> 
> so our cavs will due around same time lol!


What colours ?? 
Mine will be Black and Tans/Rubys


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> I hate waiting. always have done and now its so close its like waiting i just DON'T do waiting!
> 
> i'm SO BORED waiting!
> 
> i have nothign to do as i have made NO plans to do anything for the next couple of weeks incase she has them so i am so totally BORED!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's bad enough i promised hubby i would wait until the end of the year to get my bengal i dont know if i will be ablt o wait that long but then if the breeder has no kittens then i have no choice LOL.
> 
> BUT I HATE WAITING. did i mention i hate waiting!!!!
> 
> Edit: She went outside Weeing again with more mucus  I need more weeing adn more mucus!!!!!! lol OH HOW SAD am i?!?


You sound just like me lol I hate waiting too. I very rarely do wait either lol. Unfortunatley you dont have much choice in this case go and get some magazines and cross words. If they make you even more bored then you will fall asleep and the time will go quicker lol


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> You sound just like me lol I hate waiting too. I very rarely do wait either lol. Unfortunatley you dont have much choice in this case go and get some magazines and cross words. If they make you even more bored then you will fall asleep and the time will go quicker lol


i have read my bengal book. i have read my psychology i sorted out my mums online banking accounts.

I paid off my credit card, i paid off my catalogue. i have £26.94 in the bank until tomorrow 

I have money in savings account to pay council tax when i get the demand.

I have read half a book. i have cleared the back garden TWICE. i have hoovered, washed up, done school runs, fed child thats home played ready steady go with misty.

AND ITS TAKING FOREVER!!!!! :crying:

She is now snoring like all is well!! I AM SO GOING TO STAMP MY FEET AND HAVE A PADDY!!!!

LOL


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> i have read my bengal book. i have read my psychology i sorted out my mums online banking accounts.
> 
> I paid off my credit card, i paid off my catalogue. i have £26.94 in the bank until tomorrow
> 
> I have money in savings account to pay council tax when i get the demand.
> 
> I have read half a book. i have cleared the back garden TWICE. i have hoovered, washed up, done school runs, fed child thats home played ready steady go with misty.
> 
> AND ITS TAKING FOREVER!!!!! :crying:
> 
> She is now snoring like all is well!! I AM SO GOING TO STAMP MY FEET AND HAVE A PADDY!!!!
> 
> LOL


GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:incazzato:


lmfao. Don't encourage me will ya LOL.

She has a very bad BUM at the moment i may have to leave the building soon shes gasing me out!!!! 
 

well i better get myself into gear i have anothe school run to do YIPPEEEE.................... NOT!!!


----------



## vizzy24

School runs  its a relief not to do them at the weekend.

If she has a bad bum watch where you are stamping your feet


----------



## Abooksigun

Hi Trish

Just read the thread all the way through!! Have to say I am very excited now too!! Awwww bless Candy I can so relate to her getting tired having 7 children myself!! 

I will be checking back on this thread now with excitement I sooooooo can't wait either!!


----------



## Insane

I know what you mean about the waiting it is soo frustrating and tiring for some reason! You thinks its happening and then it doesn't grrr.

It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## candysmum

Abooksigun said:


> Hi Trish
> 
> Just read the thread all the way through!! Have to say I am very excited now too!! Awwww bless Candy I can so relate to her getting tired having 7 children myself!!
> 
> I will be checking back on this thread now with excitement I sooooooo can't wait either!!


thanks charmain

that also means you saw my paddy about having to wait for my kitten too! :blush:

Well an update for you all on candy

Her temp is down again to 37.3 so following georginas thread i don't htink we will have long to wait for the big drop.

shes very tired and was still asleep when i came back from the school run walked to the kitchen door smiled at me and went into my room and laid by my bed. so must of been hard work to smile at mummy.

She has since been in the garden for more NOT so nice pooing.


----------



## trekkiemo

I think 1st stage is very close ,take temp more often now as big drop can be missed.I`ll keep computer on in case you need advice.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I think 1st stage is very close ,take temp more often now as big drop can be missed.I`ll keep computer on in case you need advice.


how often i am taking it 5 times a day already.

she sees the stick and if she could roll her eyes i bet she would!! lol

Really close oh goodyy i'm now sat here grinning


----------



## kellybaker

oooh oooh oooh
It will be soon then, I cant wait 
I'm getting butterflies in my belly thinking about it hehe so god knows how your feeling Trish,
When was her last temp taken and when will she be having the next one?
Sorry with all the questions.


----------



## candysmum

she had hic cups a second ago it was funny!!!!!

this is her RIGHT now!

View attachment 17872


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> oooh oooh oooh
> It will be soon then, I cant wait
> I'm getting butterflies in my belly thinking about it hehe so god knows how your feeling Trish,
> When was her last temp taken and when will she be having the next one?
> Sorry with all the questions.


it was taken at 4pm and i take the next one at 7pm unless trekkiemo suggests otherwise.

What do you think i should do regarding temp trekkiemo. i have been doing
9am, 1pm, 4pm, 7pm and 10pm.


----------



## Guest

oh wow she is huge!! bless her! Come on girl i'm getting impatient lol lol


----------



## suzy93074

Getting all excited!! its better than telly this!:thumbup:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> it was taken at 4pm and i take the next one at 7pm unless trekkiemo suggests otherwise.
> 
> What do you think i should do regarding temp trekkiemo. i have been doing
> 9am, 1pm, 4pm, 7pm and 10pm.


As temp is low 37 take 2 hourly .Big drop can be missed as it stays low for a few hours ,you`ll have had the look by then and she should have taken to whelping box with frequent visits to pee as puppies move into place.


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she had hic cups a second ago it was funny!!!!!
> 
> this is her RIGHT now!
> 
> View attachment 17872


ahh bless, she looks massive, not long now!!!!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> As temp is low 37 take 2 hourly .Big drop can be missed as it stays low for a few hours ,you`ll have had the look by then and she should have taken to whelping box with frequent visits to pee as puppies move into place.


ok i will take it at 6pm then i keep getting looks from her i call it the puppy eye look she looks so sad.


----------



## candysmum

6pm temp is 37.4 gone up by 1 degree. lost more goo and its REALLY thick now

this is gonna sound gross so look aaway now if you want.

It was so think and she wouldn't clean it off that i had to pull it away with my fingers as i coudn;t get it to come away with a tissue.


----------



## trekkiemo

THE LOOK is a little different,you`ll know when Candy does it.My Bonnie panted once whilst giving me the look just to make sure I get the message 1st stage had started.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> 6pm temp is 37.4 gone up by 1 degree. lost more goo and its REALLY thick now
> 
> this is gonna sound gross so look aaway now if you want.
> 
> It was so think and she wouldn't clean it off that i had to pull it away with my fingers as i coudn;t get it to come away with a tissue.


Time to not leave her alone and ensure whelping area quiet .Wish you lived closer but i`m sure you`ll manage fine.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> THE LOOK is a little different,you`ll know when Candy does it.My Bonnie panted once whilst giving me the look just to make sure I get the message 1st stage had started.


she has eaten her dinner done more horrible garden activies. she is sniffing around in her whelping box i asked her if they were coming yet and she looked at her back end that looked at me as if she knew what i was asking her.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Time to not leave her alone and ensure whelping area quiet .Wish you lived closer but i`m sure you`ll manage fine.


she doesn't leave my side thats also why this machine is sat next to her whelping box i only have to turn it around and thats how i take her photos.

thanks for your help its nice having the support.


----------



## trekkiemo

I think thats Candys look ,you are good at descibing things.May still be friday 13th puppies in the wee hours.


----------



## Georges Mum

ho trish - is it my imagination but she looks bigger! She is huge!!!! Gosh - sending big hugs your way - looks like it can't go on too much longer!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I think thats Candys look ,you are good at descibing things.May still be friday 13th puppies in the wee hours.


I just took this she looks so sad!

View attachment 17875


I try to descibe things i'm glad i am getting them across well enough for you to be able to help.


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> ho trish - is it my imagination but she looks bigger! She is huge!!!! Gosh - sending big hugs your way - looks like it can't go on too much longer!


yeah she is huge she has an indent where her waist would normally be adn then a big round like football LOL

i think the pups have dropped down really low ready for going into the birth canal. shes been like this since monday evening


----------



## PoisonGirl

It won't be long now then 
Demi's puppies dropped down about a week before she had them. 
She started digging her bed during the friday night (they weren't due til the following thurs) and had them at 10 am on saturday morning.

She hardly showed any signs atall.. and I could not get hold of a thermomiter to keep an eye on her weight.
On the saturday she ate some breakfast, was happy to go out to toilet, went back to bed, quite calm.

I went into town to get a few things for her and the pups, and my oh called to say she had started panting heavily. 10 mins later he rang back to say she had had one so I rushed back!

You sound like you are ready and prepared I bet you can't wait to see her babies? 

I have been checking this thread every time I come on.

Good luck to you both I hope the birth goes well.

x


----------



## Georgina

hi trish

sounds like the puppies will be here soon,cant wait am trying my best to get on here as much as i can really dont want to miss candy having her babbies, sending big hugs x x x


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone

well i am hoping everyone is right and we are close the waiting is so horrible to be doing!!!

this is my PILE of stuff
The box is FULL of news papers and my parents have another box full at their house the bag is towels and sheets and the little grey basket is my whelping kit and my old clothes that can be binned after delivery.

View attachment 17876


candy is currently asleep 1 of the 4 kids is in bed and the other 3 are going in a minute i will take candy's temp again at 8 and then at 10.


----------



## Abooksigun

candysmum said:


> thanks charmain
> 
> that also means you saw my paddy about having to wait for my kitten too! :blush:
> 
> Well an update for you all on candy
> 
> Her temp is down again to 37.3 so following georginas thread i don't htink we will have long to wait for the big drop.
> 
> shes very tired and was still asleep when i came back from the school run walked to the kitchen door smiled at me and went into my room and laid by my bed. so must of been hard work to smile at mummy.
> 
> She has since been in the garden for more NOT so nice pooing.


Your welcome Trish Yes did see your paddy about waiting for a kitten but I'm not a paitient person either!!


----------



## candysmum

just a quick update. she is whinning a little and grooing her whole underside.

i took her in the garden and she wasn't interested in doing anything she just sniffed the air and came back in she had a drink and went to her whelping box.


----------



## Georgina

am staying on here all night now


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> am staying on here all night now


lol it wont be tonight i haven't had a temp drop yet!


----------



## vizzy24

How long does the temp stay down? She did have a bit of a drop yesterday didnt she, down to 37. Does it have to drop to 36?


----------



## Freyja

When Rosie had her litter she scoffed her tea and 2 hours later had extra meat then just as I was about to settle her down for the night with the others, she wouldn't sleep on her own in the welping box, she decided to start popping out pups.


----------



## candysmum

Freyja said:


> When Rosie had her litter she scoffed her tea and 2 hours later had extra meat then just as I was about to settle her down for the night with the others, she wouldn't sleep on her own in the welping box, she decided to start popping out pups.


she ate her dinner shes is following me so if i go in my room she comes i come back here she gets back in her whelping box.

I am going to give her her supper in a sec and take her temp again at 8.

Yes she did go low yesterday but its been said that it has to go 36 low.

i was going to write up all the temps in a list here so we could see them in a line see what the more experienced thought.


----------



## vizzy24

God the internet can be a pain sometimes I have been loking up to see what people say about the temp drop some said 37.5 and others said between 36.1-36.7 so who know what it is lol. But the book of the bitch said that her mucas (sorry) plug will come away apearing as strings, she had that earlier too.


----------



## peppapug

Darn this is addictive!
My one and only litter ( so not as experienced as many) she dropped to 36.6 at 12 noon then by 3pm was scratching and panting and went in and out of sleep with lots of panting all night and eventually i took her to the vets the following morning for a check up and they gave her an oxytocin injection which started it all off.
I personally looking back think the injection came too soon and patience would have been a virtue. She had 3 injections and delivered 3 pups then had a csection for the final 3.

Good luck


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> God the internet can be a pain sometimes I have been loking up to see what people say about the temp drop some said 37.5 and others said between 36.1-36.7 so who know what it is lol. But the book of the bitch said that her mucas (sorry) plug will come away apearing as strings, she had that earlier too.


she has had that for the last week at least i think first time i saw it was like day 46 i think. something like that.

but its started to get thicker. just typing up temp thing now and then i will post that. gonna wait until I have done the next temp update as its only 3 minutes away LOL


----------



## candysmum

Day 51 @ 6.30pm temp was 37.8

Day 52 @ 6.30pm temp was 38.0

Day 53 @ 5.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 54 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.9
Day 54 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 54 @ 10.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 55 @ 9.45am temp was 37.5
Day 55 @ 3.15pm temp was 37.4
Day 55 @ 8.15pm temp was 38.0

monday
Day 56 @ 9.00am temp was 37.9
Day 56 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 56 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 56 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 56 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.6

tuesday
Day 57 @ 8.00am temp was 37.3
Day 57 @ 9.00am temp was 37.0
Day 57 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 57 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

wednesday (today)
Day 58 @ 9.00am temp was 37.7
Day 58 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 58 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.3 (just taken this temp) ten minutes early as i can't read a clock now LOL

so Thats everything I have written down.

Edit: she is pacing now and is ignoring her food again!


----------



## vizzy24

Hopefully someone who knows what they are doing will be able to tell you whether something might be happening. It does seem to be getting lower though, so fingers crossed, it is so exciting.


----------



## Georges Mum

i think it could have slipped under 37 and back up again but i am no expert - sounds like she is getting more intense with her behaviour.


----------



## candysmum

10pm temp was 37.9 so we have gone right back up again

i think shes playing with us guys!!!!


----------



## Guest

ARGH! i stayed up just to see what was happening! Think its safe for me to go to bed lol?


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> ARGH! i stayed up just to see what was happening! Think its safe for me to go to bed lol?


haha thats where i am oing with my door open! its nice having a room downstairs. candy is in her whelping box now going to sleep.

Night all maybe tomorrow !!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> 10pm temp was 37.9 so we have gone right back up again
> 
> i think shes playing with us guys!!!!


Sorry not been on for a few hours ,broadband playing up,still is a bit.
Right, don`t worry about temp going back up,this is normal. Candy is getting ready and big drop can happen from this temp.
Temp can drop from 37.9 to 36.9 ,that is example of big drop.
Temp is low 36.1-3 when puppies being born.
1st stage temp can be mid 36- low 37.

Hope i`ve explained it well enough.


----------



## Freyja

With my bitches the temperature has gone up and down in the last week then in the last few days has even dropped to 36 then gone back up. Then it has suddenly gone back down and stayed. They have shown signs after this that they are starting well Tegan did Rosie didn't show any signs at all ate her tea then popped out the pups. I took her temperature when I came in from work then again a couple of hours later and there was no noticable drop. I took it again befor she had the pups and there was a slight drop.


----------



## candysmum

hi all well we got through the night. 

her temp is now 37.5.

She has done some sort of digging in her bed as her paw print bed is all screwed up. she was pacing for a little while and then she went to bed about midnight.

At 3.30am she woke me up asking to go outside she did both businesses. she has refushed breakfast and has been outside and done both businesses again with mucus loss.

she Wont leave my side i have to be next to her for everything. 

i'm sat here but she has just walked into the kitchen but daddy has just left for work shes now on her way back (i love wooden floors LOL) 

i will temp her again at 12 may be just before as i have a school run at 12.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Sorry not been on for a few hours ,broadband playing up,still is a bit.
> Right, don`t worry about temp going back up,this is normal. Candy is getting ready and big drop can happen from this temp.
> Temp can drop from 37.9 to 36.9 ,that is example of big drop.
> Temp is low 36.1-3 when puppies being born.
> 1st stage temp can be mid 36- low 37.
> 
> Hope i`ve explained it well enough.


thanks hun

thats great i don;t think we have quite hit stage one yet but i don't think we are far.

I did forget to mention in my update she was laid by my bed while i was getting dressed adn i said are they coming yet she groaned at me. it was funny becasue she groaned and put her head on the floor like she was sayign I wish!


----------



## umber

Gosh so exciting cant wait! I was hoping id logg on and hear great news of 101 dalmations!


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> Gosh so exciting cant wait! I was hoping id logg on and hear great news of 101 dalmations!


haha well i'm not having dalmations!!!! 

I am having Dalmatians though! :thumbup:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

we are all excited i think and candy is toying with us all. once i have done the school run i will be walking her and crying if her temp doesn't drop today i want puppies tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> I did forget to mention in my update she was laid by my bed while i was getting dressed adn i said are they coming yet she groaned at me. it was funny becasue she groaned and put her head on the floor like she was sayign I wish!


Awww, little lass


----------



## beckylock

I cant take my eye of the computer. I have so much work to do.. lol 
I am having Chihuahuas in 19 days and reading this has got me really wanting my babies now... lol:blushing::blushing:


----------



## umber

Lol I think all of us here on the forum have our fingers and toes crossed for Candy the DalmatiAn lol!


----------



## dexter

aw i keep popping in expecting to hear the news of tiny paws. How is she today??


----------



## princessx87

Hiya candysmum, Here for news any yet.............????


She like Keeping us waiting.......!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074

Hi! any news yet?


----------



## candysmum

HI temp at 10am was 37.6

TO keep my mind off NOT having puppies i have scrubbed my upstairs and have finally hoovered my car out (i have been sayign i was going to do that since NOVEMBER!) 

her next temp is due at 12 but I will do it at about 10 to 12 as i have school run. 

She hsant eaten yet and is watching me and she is in and out of the garden but not doing anything!

Hoping its soon!! i'm beginning to think they are NEVER coming


----------



## Lucysmom

Hi Candymum,
Been following this thread for ages and cant wait for the pups to be born.
trouble is pups are like babies they will come when they are ready and all the worrying wont help.

relax take your mind off it . Candy will let you know when she is ready.

sending hurry up thoughts for you 

hugs
Rachel and the girlies


----------



## candysmum

Lucysmom said:


> Hi Candymum,
> Been following this thread for ages and cant wait for the pups to be born.
> trouble is pups are like babies they will come when they are ready and all the worrying wont help.
> 
> relax take your mind off it . Candy will let you know when she is ready.
> 
> sending hurry up thoughts for you
> 
> hugs
> Rachel and the girlies


yeah i know trying to keep my mind off it really i am but i was just as bad at the end of my pregnancys! lol


----------



## Lucysmom

i was a week late on my last son, it drove me mad all the waiting 
I am not very patient either.

hugs

Rachel and the girlies


----------



## candysmum

Lucysmom said:


> i was a week late on my last son, it drove me mad all the waiting
> I am not very patient either.
> 
> hugs
> 
> Rachel and the girlies


i'm lucky then I was 2 days late with my eldest but my waters broke on my due date, bang on time with the 2nd, 3 days early with the 3rd adn a week early with the 4th.


----------



## Lucysmom

you were so lucky all mine were late except for my third she was a month early induced

hope candy will give in soon

hugs

Rachel and the girlies


----------



## candysmum

Temp update

in 2 hours she has dropped 6 degrees we are noe bang on 37 degrees and it was SO slow in going up i my heart started raching we were on 36.8 for SO long then the last 2 degrees came up 

so 37.0 degrees it is.

shes now in the garden AGAIN!!!!

next temp at 2pm


----------



## Guest

come on girl! i'm stuck athome with a poorly child worrying my brains out about my missing cat - please have your pups and give me something to smile about, and take my mind off things! please!


----------



## Pollyanna580

Hello, i just found this on the bbc site from january this year, the dalmatian puppies are adorable.

BBC NEWS | England | Leicestershire | Dalmatian gives birth to 18 pups

Polly xx


----------



## candysmum

Pollyanna580 said:


> Hello, i just found this on the bbc site from january this year, the dalmatian puppies are adorable.
> 
> BBC NEWS | England | Leicestershire | Dalmatian gives birth to 18 pups
> 
> Polly xx


yeah it was on the news JUST after i put candy to stud i told her then i dont want 18 LOL

she has finally eaten for the first tiem since 6pm last night


----------



## Abooksigun

Woop Woop!! Just popped on for an update & see that it's still very exciting!! Awwww I hope she is doing ok, give her a BIG hug from me ((((X))))


----------



## vizzy24

Abooksigun said:


> Woop Woop!! Just popped on for an update & see that it's still very exciting!! Awwww I hope she is doing ok, give her a BIG hug from me ((((X))))


ooooh this could be it!!!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

Abooksigun said:


> Woop Woop!! Just popped on for an update & see that it's still very exciting!! Awwww I hope she is doing ok, give her a BIG hug from me ((((X))))


when she wakes up i'll give her the hug!

while your "here" can i ask what esle i can look at for bengals please [email protected] BORED and thats something i could be doing i also found a Beautiful "tree" and i want it for my bengal. I am gonn abe SO gutted if Kate is still allergic 

This is what i want! I must have it!!!!!
Great Deals on Ceiling Cat Trees at Zooplus: Benissa Cat Tree


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> ooooh this could be it!!!!!!!


why could it be it??? i have lost hope of it ever being it!!!

Also did i mention i had a dream more than once that she had 12 and it was 7 girls and 5 boys?????


----------



## umber

....just checking if the puppies have arrived! Wow who knew candy could take over the lives of so many of us lol!


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> ....just checking if the puppies have arrived! Wow who knew candy could take over the lives of so many of us lol!


its amazing isn't it. and here she is looking all inoccent see:

View attachment 17890


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> why could it be it??? i have lost hope of it ever being it!!!
> 
> Also did i mention i had a dream more than once that she had 12 and it was 7 girls and 5 boys?????


It is a significant drop it has dropped 9 degree from 10 oclock last night, It might drop a little more in the next hour or 2 so fingers crossed it does, what day are we on now?


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> It is a significant drop it has dropped 9 degree from 10 oclock last night, It might drop a little more in the next hour or 2 so fingers crossed it does, what day are we on now?


day 59 we have 4 days left until D DAY

and see your paying more attention that i am now !


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> day 59 we have 4 days left until D DAY


GOD, I'm sorry but I just dont think I can wait 4 days lol


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> GOD, I'm sorry but I just dont think I can wait 4 days lol


lol nore can i! its horrible. i want it tomorow i have done tomorrow chores today so i have plenty of time for tomorrow. lol


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
how are you doing hope candy is ok and that you are not stressing out like i did, please tell candy to have the puppys tonight lol, hope your all ok big hugs to you all x x


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> lol nore can i! its horrible. i want it tomorow i have done tomorrow chores today so i have plenty of time for tomorrow. lol


Fingers crossed her temp stays down then you might get your wish


----------



## candysmum

ok done temp and its 37.3

 

i dont think puppies are gonna be anytime soon :crying:


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> how are you doing hope candy is ok and that you are not stressing out like i did, please tell candy to have the puppys tonight lol, hope your all ok big hugs to you all x x


no i'm not stressing i'm just getting very impatient and down in the dumps i have no action. I am starting to feel its never gonna happen.

OK so i know it will and its own good time but you knwo when youg et the feelign that you have waited for SO long but nothing is happening and you tink its not ever goign to happen EVER! thats how i feel

Edit: I will admit she is sleeping like a log today! i got in her whelping box took her temp and got out and she open 1 eye that was it normally shes on her feet! the minute i move.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> ok done temp and its 37.3
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think puppies are gonna be anytime soon :crying:


PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199

*I hope your not stamping your feet Trish. lol....Hows candy now? or are you on the school run? xxxxxx*


----------



## Lily's Mum

I reckon they will make an appearance tomorrow night at about 9 pm.


----------



## trekkiemo

I recon tomorrow too.


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *I hope your not stamping your feet Trish. lol....Hows candy now? or are you on the school run? xxxxxx*


on the school run i was.

I got back and candy was in her normal spot in the front room window waiting for me. she has been in the gardena dn it looks like she has done somethign to her bed i think just moving around in it. her temp is due in 10 minutes so i am gonna put the kettle on make a brew and then take her temp

Lily's Mum & trekkiemo What both makes you say tomorrow?

I have the WHOLE school asking me if she has had them yet she is a superstar in her own right at the moment lol

I feel more like next year!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

Temp update: 37.4 gone up 1 degree :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:
:crying::crying::crying: :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Temp update: 37.4 gone up 1 degree :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:
> :crying::crying::crying: :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


ARGH!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just as we are all settled down to watch Comic relikef,,got a few bevvies in us -for medicinal purposes, Candy will kick off and have her pups at 9.


----------



## candysmum

Lily's Mum said:


> Just as we are all settled down to watch Comic relikef,,got a few bevvies in us -for medicinal purposes, Candy will kick off and have her pups at 9.


lol i better make plans to watch it then as i dont watch the TV. lol


----------



## candysmum

she is in her whelping box again and just now she was looking at the corner sat up and just staring it was like a stare out candy and the corner of the whelping box i don't know who won candy laid down and went to sleep!


----------



## Guest

haha i used to have an elderly rescue cat that would sit in corners of the room and STARE! He'd start to rock from side to side and eventually fall over! Then he's bolt out of the room like someone had stuck a rocket up his bum! very odd!


----------



## Sophiex

I keep checking every day to see how things are going.  Fingers crossed and good luck!


----------



## candysmum

thanks guys next temp check is at 6 so about half hour away. 

paprt from temps and letting you now whats shes doing.

Oh she hasn't had a poo since about 9.30am if that helps anyone!!!


----------



## archiebaby

they do normally try and poo just before birth lol just mind your oh dosent put a ice cube on that thermometer and give you a heart attack lol


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> they do normally try and poo just before birth lol just mind your oh dosent put a ice cube on that thermometer and give you a heart attack lol


my hubby wont touch it becasu ehe knows where it has been even though it gets cleaned after every use!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> my hubby wont touch it becasu ehe knows where it has been even though it gets cleaned after every use!


lol, i know it seems forever but puppies are better off where they are until mum is ready


----------



## Guest

remind me what day we are on now? I voted for today on the poll lol, looks like i lost lmao! Still betting 11 or more pups though


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> Temp update: 37.4 gone up 1 degree :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:
> :crying::crying::crying: :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


Its getting closer ,staying low 37 will go down soon.


----------



## umber

Come onnnnn...makes me remember my labour... my son was 2 weeks over due had to get induced and in the end after 2 days of labour had an emergency C section! Thank God everything was ok and he is a 20 month old monkey to prove it!


----------



## candysmum

EVERYONE

Last temp was 37.4
Temp now is 36.8

trekkiemo is this enough???? are we there????


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> EVERYONE
> 
> Last temp was 37.3
> Temp now is 36.8
> 
> trekkiemo is this enough???? are we there????


Say yes pls yes Trekkiemo!! Lets be there come on Candy girl you can do it!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
good luck hun hope this is it x x


----------



## archiebaby

Ohh alls quiet wonder if candysmum is busy


----------



## candysmum

no i keep refreashing this page to see if trekkiemo has answered me lol

Edit: i also want the 4 kids in bed first too!


----------



## umber

Hope we will hear good news real soon!


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> Hope we will hear good news real soon!


i hope so too think i will have time for a shower/bath i smell from scrubbing the inside of my car today!


----------



## archiebaby

yes have your shower because s8ds law she will start when you are in there


----------



## Vixie

sounds like things are going along nicely with her, a slow and agonising wait for you but smoothly for her lol I hope things happen soon for you, well once the kids are in bed anyway


----------



## PoisonGirl

candysmum said:


> no i keep refreashing this page to see if trekkiemo has answered me lol
> 
> Edit: i also want the 4 kids in bed first too!


Think its when it drops below 36.

Just your luck she will have them in the wee hours, or when you need to do a school run... Have you got people on stand by? Sounds like she is getting close.

Have you got some ice to put in her water it will keep her cool better when she is between puppies.

Saying that, Demi refused to touch water but we have her diluted milk with ice cubes in. And after having them all she turned her nose up at dog meat but happily munched on some cooked chicken.

x


----------



## princessx87

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW good luck!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

yay good luck ^^

Xx


----------



## Freyja

No it doesn't drop below 36 it could be the drop or it may still go back up. I can't remember my girls temperature but I think Rosie was something like 36.6 just before she had hers.


----------



## trekkiemo

umber said:


> Say yes pls yes Trekkiemo!! Lets be there come on Candy girl you can do it!


LOOKING GOOD,any other signs?

Sorry it took so long to answer I was surfing for a few things for new puppy.


----------



## candysmum

poisongirl said:


> Think its when it drops below 36.
> 
> Just your luck she will have them in the wee hours, or when you need to do a school run... Have you got people on stand by? Sounds like she is getting close.
> 
> Have you got some ice to put in her water it will keep her cool better when she is between puppies.
> 
> Saying that, Demi refused to touch water but we have her diluted milk with ice cubes in. And after having them all she turned her nose up at dog meat but happily munched on some cooked chicken.
> 
> x


no its when it drops below 37 but i am not sure how low below waiting on trekkiemo to let me know


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> LOOKING GOOD,any other signs?
> 
> Sorry it took so long to answer I was surfing for a few things for new puppy.


umm sleeping, following me around. that about it so far. shes hidign in my room at the moment.

np new puppy's are exciting!


----------



## Guest

ooooooohhhhh yay - fingers crossed, toes crossed, legs crossed (but not yours candy!) that this is it!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> umm sleeping, following me around. that about it so far. shes hidign in my room at the moment.


Be careful Candy doesn`t decide your room is best place for puppies.
She will do a lot of sleeping at this stage.Temp needs to stay in 36s.If it does she will be in stage 1 SOON.

Will stay on call from now only be away between 9-10pm( walking my girls)


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Be careful Candy doesn`t decide your room is best place for puppies.
> She will do a lot of sleeping at this stage.Temp needs to stay in 36s.If it does she will be in stage 1 SOON.
> 
> Will stay on call from now only be away between 9-10pm( walking my girls)


thanks Trekkiemo that will be great i'll take her temp again at 8pm and at least we will know by then!

can i ask what bred you dogs are?


----------



## vizzy24

Yeah! yeah! I hope this is it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
good luckhun and we are all here for you and candy x x


----------



## umber

Poor darling! I hope she is doing ok! Hugs to Candy!


----------



## candysmum

well not much at the moment she has got on the sofa and is watching simpsons with my son. 

i am showered with my hair in a bun and horrible clothes on ready incase. 

next temp is 8pm. hoping its still low then we know we can't be far!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> thanks Trekkiemo that will be great i'll take her temp again at 8pm and at least we will know by then!
> 
> can i ask what bred you dogs are?


My darlings are working stock labradors + red roan cocker spaniel( comes home on 30th)


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well not much at the moment she has got on the sofa and is watching simpsons with my son.
> 
> i am showered with my hair in a bun and horrible clothes on ready incase.
> 
> next temp is 8pm. hoping its still low then we know we can't be far!


when my girl had her litter she was just laying on the sofa looking normal and the next thing I said to my OH that she looked a little odd and thought  shes having them now I know she is I got her to her whelping box and 5 mins later she had pup number 1, she showed no other signs, no nesting anything lol she liked the element of surprise I think lol


----------



## Majestic Mayhem

Your first Dallie pups?

You'll be woken up by the "crocodile" squeaks at around 3am if our bitches are anything to go by. We have 2 Dallie bitches, had 2 litters of the elder and one from the younger, one more from the younger then that's it unless we keep a bitch puppy!!!!!:mad2:

Just hope the Dally doesn't correspond with our Utonagan breeding programme, puppies galore!!!!!!!


----------



## khumphrey

Oh i can't wait :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
15 mins til next temp


----------



## Vixie

khumphrey said:


> Oh i can't wait :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 15 mins til next temp


ha ha I was clock watching as well


----------



## vizzy24

Cant stand the suspense


----------



## Shazach

khumphrey said:


> Oh i can't wait :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 15 mins til next temp


Hehe, I was checking in just thinking that


----------



## trekkiemo

Tic Toc Too


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ARGHH THE SUSPENSE!!! 

Im clock watching atm .......

xx


----------



## Georgina

time is going so slow


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

to slow!......

Xx


----------



## Abooksigun

candysmum said:


> when she wakes up i'll give her the hug!
> 
> while your "here" can i ask what esle i can look at for bengals please [email protected] BORED and thats something i could be doing i also found a Beautiful "tree" and i want it for my bengal. I am gonn abe SO gutted if Kate is still allergic
> 
> This is what i want! I must have it!!!!!
> Great Deals on Ceiling Cat Trees at Zooplus: Benissa Cat Tree


Sorry for delay Trish been one of them days!!

Love that cat tree looks brill!:thumbup1: Ermmm just trying to think....... Have you been nerding lots of Bengal sites to see exactly what you are looking for?? I have some links on my site that may help you too!!

Have my thinking cap on & will let you know if I can think of anything else, brain not really in gear today either


----------



## Vixie

its gone 8 now what was the temp the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Maybe Candy is keeping her busy ,we live in hope.


----------



## candysmum

Want the bad news!!!!

37.7 Gone up by 11 degrees :mad2:

:crying:

shes just sat on the sofa without a care in the world. 

I'm gutted i really thought we were getting somewhere.


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> Want the bad news!!!!
> 
> 37.7 Gone up by 11 degrees :mad2:
> 
> :crying:
> 
> shes just sat on the sofa without a care in the world.
> 
> I'm gutted i really thought we were getting somewhere.


Well, you might get your wish for Friday now hopefully. My bets still on for the wee hours sat am.

Bless her:001_smile: :tongue:


----------



## trekkiemo

This is normal ,1st stage by tomorrow I think.


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> Well, you might get your wish for Friday now hopefully. My bets still on for the wee hours sat am.
> 
> Bless her:001_smile: :tongue:


I think shes NEVER gonna have them. i think shes just pretending all of it!

i cant wait anymore i really can't i'm ready to screammmmmmmmmm


----------



## candysmum

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry for delay Trish been one of them days!!
> 
> Love that cat tree looks brill!:thumbup1: Ermmm just trying to think....... Have you been nerding lots of Bengal sites to see exactly what you are looking for?? I have some links on my site that may help you too!!
> 
> Have my thinking cap on & will let you know if I can think of anything else, brain not really in gear today either


hi hun

yes there is a picture in this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/32041-woohooo.html

but i do love all the rosettes.


----------



## trekkiemo

The waiting and watching is the worst,it can only get better.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> The waiting and watching is the worst,it can only get better.


no i have lost all faith in that LOL

shes bullying me thats what shes doing!:sneaky2:


----------



## Georgina

hi trish 
they will be here soon its not nice waiting x x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> they will be here soon its not nice waiting x x x


don't believe you! lol

I know they will be and i HATE waiting. wish she would just start now i wanna see my babies!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> I think shes NEVER gonna have them. i think shes just pretending all of it!
> 
> i cant wait anymore i really can't i'm ready to screammmmmmmmmm


Candys labour will start when you least expect it,just try to keep busy.I sat by whelping box making covers for the heatpads.I do them by hand to pass the time.I made ten last time.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Trek said its a good Sign!!

:scared::scared::scared::scared:

i feel like screaming to !!
And ther not my dogs puppies!

xx


----------



## suzy93074

She is deffo making us all wait!! come on Candy!xxx


----------



## vizzy24

suzy93074 said:


> She is deffo making us all wait!! come on Candy!xxx


Hang on in there Trish, It wont be long now, her temp can drop any moment They will be here soon enough


----------



## candysmum

Thanks guys its nice to know your all here.

Shes still laid on the sofa I was wathching bogus on film 4 i think it was just to pass the time and one pup (my footballer) isdoign somethign it feels like claws running across candy its hard to explain its like the pad of the was was rubbing my hand. you can see where that one pup is laying too Candy's bellis is solid and you can see the lump shape of it. she has LOADS of milk as well i moved her back nipples (ones closer to her back leg) to make sure she was clean between them and the milk shot out. 

its madness. 

I can make anything! my heat pad came iwth one cover and i have pillow cases for the rest!. 

her next temp is a 10 so we will see what that says i guess.


----------



## candysmum

is heavy breathing anything? shes not panting just breathing heavy sounds like shes whinning but its like a whisle with the breathing. 

shes also farting loads shes now in her whelping box


----------



## umber

I just washed all the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, did the kitche floor all the while thinking this is a great time to pass time and when Ive finished Candy is sure to have gone into labour... hmpfffff even I want to screammmmmmm!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
bless her...this is just like how heidi was...keep smiling hun and think about how you will feel when they are here,i know its hard to think that they will be here soon i was the same, you will soon be looking at some little babbies and be happy big hugs x x x


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> is heavy breathing anything? shes not panting just breathing heavy sounds like shes whinning but its like a whisle with the breathing.
> 
> shes also farting loads shes now in her whelping box


I seem to remember Georgina asking something similar when it was getting close?

Has she pooed yet (poor lass all her personally details broadcast to the forum :001_tt2

Sh x


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> I seem to remember Georgina asking something similar when it was getting close?
> 
> Has she pooed yet (poor lass all her personally details broadcast to the forum :001_tt2
> 
> Sh x


no she hasn't pooed since 9.30 this morning but then shes only easting lunch and dinner today so u don' t know if she will poo. just putting her supper down bet it will stay there


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
heidi was just like this the day before she had her babbies,the breaving heavy but not pantting,is she crying a liitle?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> heidi was just like this the day before she had her babbies,the breaving heavy but not pantting,is she crying a liitle?


to me it sounds like whinning but hubby says he thinks its more wheezing. so i dont know its very low like a whisper. hard to explain


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> to me it sounds like whinning but hubby says he thinks its more wheezing. so i dont know its very low like a whisper. hard to explain


is it more like a quiet groan???


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> I just washed all the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, did the kitche floor all the while thinking this is a great time to pass time and when Ive finished Candy is sure to have gone into labour... hmpfffff even I want to screammmmmmm!


at least you have a clean kitchen!!!

i haven't washed my floors since saturday!!

i normally do them on a friday so i uess i;ll be doing my downstairs housework tomorrow as i did upstairs today to pass the time! and i cleaned my car hubby nearly had a heart attack when i told him as i have been saying i was gona clean it since November. its needs a wash but inside is spotless!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

normally, if you can see milk coming from the teats the first puppy should arrive within 24 hours? so about 1/2 9 tomorrow night


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> is it more like a quiet groan???


no a whin/wheeze noise. shes quite now though.

its so frustrating i can't explain it.


----------



## Georgina

sounds just like what heidi was doing....hope temp has gone down at ten x x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> sounds just like what heidi was doing....hope temp has gone down at ten x x x


hubby just said poke her Like that will help LOL


----------



## Georgina

men what are they like lol x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> men what are they like lol x x


i know if poking would help i would of started doing it yesterday. lol


----------



## candysmum

she keeps kicking her back legs to get comfortable


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i know if poking would help i would of started doing it yesterday. lol


ha ha mens logic is baffling


----------



## Guest

awww i'm clockwatching again! waiting for the next temperature!


----------



## candysmum

i keep looking and normally i have an hour to go and then it feels like that hours gone and its been like 5 minutes. i'm glad i have 7 minutes left!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i keep looking and normally i have an hour to go and then it feels like that hours gone and its been like 5 minutes. i'm glad i have 7 minutes left!!!


I cant believe its been almost 2 hours since the last temp already


----------



## umber

6 mins.... kickking back legs sounds promising.... i think  ok 5 mins


----------



## Guest

4 minutes now lol


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> 6 mins.... kickking back legs sounds promising.... i think  ok 5 mins


no make that 4 according to my laptop

i thinks shes just trying to get comfortab;e shes just laid there now sleeping like theres nothing going on if only she knew what trouble she was causing adn all these people not sleeping


----------



## Guest

i'm sure she wont be sleeping in 2 min when you take that temp lmao!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> i'm sure she wont be sleeping in 2 min when you take that temp lmao!


she did last night she was out like a log or was that lunch time i dont know i take her temp to often

but as its only one min away i better go get theings


----------



## thisby1

Hi Candy's mum and hi everyone, I was on here for the first time to look for info on xraying pregnant bitches and found this thread, and, it is better than any TV I have ever seen......I'm wheezing for your lovely girl, and waited with baited breath! xx


----------



## candysmum

temp is 37.5 so gone down a little again


----------



## Guest

thisby1 said:


> Hi Candy's mum and hi everyone, I was on here for the first time to look for info on xraying pregnant bitches and found this thread, and, it is better than any TV I have ever seen......I'm wheezing for your lovely girl, and waited with baited breath! xx


lol leave now!!!!! or you never will!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> temp is 37.5 so gone down a little again


oooh heading in the right direction! :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24

When there temp drops does it stay down?


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Hi Candy's mum and hi everyone, I was on here for the first time to look for info on xraying pregnant bitches and found this thread, and, it is better than any TV I have ever seen......I'm wheezing for your lovely girl, and waited with baited breath! xx


hi hun and welcome aboard the candy rollercoster ride!!!!

Try getting an ultrasound by a vet that knows what they are doing it can confirm pregnancy but CAN NOT tell you how many.


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Wishing you lots of luck, have been following this thread its the first thing i look at in the morning:blushing:


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> When there temp drops does it stay down?


yes it stays down and can do right up until a couple of days after birth if i remember rightly


----------



## candysmum

Emma+Lacey said:


> Wishing you lots of luck, have been following this thread its the first thing i look at in the morning:blushing:


first thing i look at is candys BUM :blush: so i can tell you all the update HEHE


----------



## Guest

right! i'm off to bed lol, will be up at 5.30 checking the thread! - i actually feel like telling somone my phone number so they can ring if anything happens! oh dear, i'm addicted!


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> temp is 37.5 so gone down a little again


Ok, well I think I'll end my shift here then  - got to get some sleep 'cause still thinking friday night to sat morn.
Hope you get some sleep too Tricia, once again - thanks for sharing this, I'm loving the thread and living vicariously  - just one prob, when pups do come I'm going to get very very broody 

TC Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

i could write a book. the ups and downs of a pregnant bitch. and trekkiemo can be a second author!!!!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> right! i'm off to bed lol, will be up at 5.30 checking the thread! - i actually feel like telling somone my phone number so they can ring if anything happens! oh dear, i'm addicted!


you can pm me your mobile and i'll text ya if you want!


----------



## vizzy24

Me to I'm of to bed, hope you get some sleep. If she is kind she may start labour about 9.30 tomorrow morning that is a reasonable hour lol


----------



## thisby1

I'm on that rollercoaster with you all hun! We had a scan but it only showed one pup so have been advised to get xray to show skeleton count......am uneasy about this though.


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> Ok, well I think I'll end my shift here then  - got to get some sleep 'cause still thinking friday night to sat morn.
> Hope you get some sleep too Tricia, once again - thanks for sharing this, I'm loving the thread and living vicariously  - just one prob, when pups do come I'm going to get very very broody
> 
> TC Sh xx


Night Night

I'll tell candy she is not nice for making us all wait up but i will be going to bed to try and get some sleep and the door WILL be open so i can hear her if anything happens in the night. but i really dont think its going too :crying:


----------



## trekkiemo

With big drop it stays down for a few hours usually 2 or 3 temp times it goes back up a bit then.What you look for then is for it to stay under 37.Thats when 1st stage starts or is only a few hours away.

Candy is on target for puppies tomorrow fingers crossed.


You may get wakened in the night,i`m sure Candy will come for you when she starts.So get your rest whilst you can.


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Me to I'm of to bed, hope you get some sleep. If she is kind she may start labour about 9.30 tomorrow morning that is a reasonable hour lol


and i will be back from school run!!!!


----------



## umber

Im still here.... my shift isnt over yet!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> With big drop it stays down for a few hours usually 2 or 3 temp times it goes back up a bit then.What you look for then is for it to stay under 37.Thats when 1st stage starts or is only a few hours away.
> 
> Candy is on target for puppies tomorrow fingers crossed.


really that would be such a great birthday present for my neice!!!!

and i would be so happy if she has them tomorrow.


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> Im still here.... my shift isnt over yet!


well i am still up as hubby is using my laptop to transfer files to his pc for some game becasue he can't update via his pc or something MEN!!!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I'm on that rollercoaster with you all hun! We had a scan but it only showed one pup so have been advised to get xray to show skeleton count......am uneasy about this though.


i never bothered. I have NO idea how many but we saw 6 healthy heart beats but being a dally she could have more. i wouldn't waste the money on it when she starts getting big you can feel the lumps and then when she gets to big its just as mass of feet. then they pop and you can see them that way.



I think candy has 10 in ther ebut until she pops i have NO IDEA.

strap yourself in too its a bummpy ride if youc an't tell  and this is the best place in the world to be with a pregnant bitch.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You may get wakened in the night,i`m sure Candy will come for you when she starts.So get your rest whilst you can.


I'll leave my door open and i will be ready i was on eage last night everytime someone moved i sat up bolt up right.


----------



## Georgina

i second that it is the best place to be,everyone is so nice and no matter what you have to ask some one will do there best to help,as last week it was me asking loads and everyone help me stay carm when heidi had her babbiesx x


----------



## umber

tick tock tick tock


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> tick tock tick tock


the mouse ran up the clock


----------



## trekkiemo

When my oldest lab Skye went into 1st stage she woke me at 5am with a Santa toy that squeeked really loud and was panting at same time.I flew out of bed with that.She had first puppy,my girl Bonnie ,at 9.06pm.What a long day that was.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> When my oldest lab Skye went into 1st stage she woke me at 5am with a Santa toy that squeeked really loud and was panting at same time.I flew out of bed with that.She had first puppy,my girl Bonnie ,at 9.06pm.What a long day that was.


oh bless. candy is out cold. i have to try and get her in the garden before i go to bed.


----------



## umber

good luck...im still here


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> good luck...im still here


i'm gonna go to bed in a minute hubby still using my laptop

:Yawn:


----------



## trekkiemo

Storing up all her strenth for big event.She has to have them before Sunday as I am out at important football match and don`t want to miss Candys babbies being born.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Storing up all her strenth for big event.She has to have them before Sunday as I am out at important football match and don`t want to miss Candys babbies being born.


she has to have them soon or i'll learn how to be patient(sp) and that is SO againest ME!!!

right Night all i'm gonna go sleep now hopfully.

see you all in the morning. xxxxxx


----------



## umber

ok im off for the night..ill be up bright and early! 

x


----------



## Freyja

Well any news yet?

Come on Candy you can't keep them in there for ever.


----------



## Georges Mum

I'm sure Trish would have posted if she had.......


----------



## vizzy24

HI Trish how is she this morning?


----------



## Emma+Lacey

keeping fingers crossed that todays the day xx


----------



## Guest

morning so whats the news???

ive been up - fed and dressed the kids
fed and sorted the animals
walked the dog and the kids
now sat with a BIG BIG coffee as my daughter is still running high temps and was up half the night. sooooooo! how's mum doing? and hows granny to be?

bright eyed, bushy tailed and low temperatured i hope!


----------



## JANICE199

*Bumped up just to make it easier to find..lol
Good morning Trish hope things are still going in the right direction,how is candy this morning?*


----------



## candysmum

37.2.

So has dropped just not enough. 

She woke me up at 4 for the bathroom. she had a wee and then a poo then had another poo then went back to bed. 

at 7am she came in my room wanting cuddles which she got then she went to slepp on my floor until we got up at 7.30. kids were watching tv. i let her outside where she had a wee and she is NOT eating her breakfast. she is in her box sniffing the bedding and looking sorry forherself. 

she wants to go in and out of the garden like a yo yo.

next temp is at 10am


----------



## Guest

ooooh i've got everything crossed that today is the day! although not around lunch time as i'm getting my hair cut lol


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> ooooh i've got everything crossed that today is the day! although not around lunch time as i'm getting my hair cut lol


i have a school run at lunch time so i agree there!


----------



## khumphrey

ahh so it might be today and i wont be back til this afternoon 

Think everyones just as excited as you :lol::lol:


----------



## candysmum

khumphrey said:


> ahh so it might be today and i wont be back til this afternoon
> 
> Think everyones just as excited as you :lol::lol:


well i should think so candy is important :lol:

they have heard nothing but candy since she went to stud so they have followed her whole story for the last 60 days.

By the way people we are on day 60!!!!

right going to do the school run i hopei come back to a panting dog! i dont think i will though.


----------



## vizzy24

I'm of to work till lunch time but I wil check in when I get back, hope it will be good news. It can't be much longer lol


----------



## Vixie

we all have our fingers crossed that today is the day. Just realised its Friday the 13th, some people see it as good luck  lets hope its brings you and Candy some  xx


----------



## umber

Candy has officially taken over my life!!! I dreamt of her last night giving birth to loads of puppies!!!  I think it was 7 or 8 but I cant remember for sure and 2 were hugeeeeee!


----------



## Vixie

umber said:


> Candy has officially taken over my life!!! I dreamt of her last night giving birth to loads of puppies!!!  I think it was 7 or 8 but I cant remember for sure and 2 were hugeeeeee!


My OH was using the computer last night and I made him check if anything had happened lol and it was the first thread I looked at this morning


----------



## trekkiemo

Wanting to go out so much is good sign ,hope today is the day,I think it is so come om Candy tell your puppies its time .


----------



## Guest

yep - candy has taken over life here too!!!!!

right off for a little bimble with billy as he'll be crated while i go to hairdressers! will be on until about 10am - then out for a couple of hours lol! - unless i tell them to just shave it all offand get back uber quick!


----------



## candysmum

i'm cleaning my downstairs in an attempt not to remeeber but this is how i was with georginas thread i was addicted too. candy is in the garden eating grass and pooing!!!!


----------



## candysmum

she came in looked at me and went back out and pooed again!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

it is normal for them to try and empty all their bowels before the birth first one before 9.30 tonight


----------



## trekkiemo

Looking more and more like todays the day. At last.


----------



## Georgina

hope it is today but please ask candy to wait till i get home from work at half six, i do have my phone so will be having a look at work,and my o/h is no good on the pc so cant ask him to take a look,good luck to you all...come on candy we want to see your babbies x x


----------



## candysmum

temp is 37.5 

she seems to want to stay in the garden eating grass again but wont eat her food.

If today is the day it has to be after all school runs and once i have the kids in bed so i dont have to worry about them as well. i may stick them to bed early tonight with films.

next temp at 12pm


----------



## candysmum

MY GOD 

shes pooed again i have never seen a dog poo so many times in such a short space of time!!!!!!

edit back to grass eating and MORE POO!!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Well you did say she is a good eater,hehe. Candy is preparing her body for big push later today.


----------



## trekkiemo

Just be careful she may think she needs a poo and it is really a puppy .I`d stop her eating grass as she will definately be sick when it all starts.Once she`s back inside for about 15 mins take temp again,


----------



## Emma+Lacey

come on Candy, we are all waiting to see how many gorgeous pups you have. I think twelve


----------



## suzy93074

Candy! come on!! we is all waiting!:eek6::eek6::lol::lol:


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Just be careful she may think she needs a poo and it is really a puppy .I`d stop her eating grass as she will definately be sick when it all starts.Once she`s back inside for about 15 mins take temp again,


this is very true, every dog is different and you could see no other signs but a massive push! she is trying to expel everything ready for the babies but they could just come as the pushing to poo could be lining them up


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Just be careful she may think she needs a poo and it is really a puppy .I`d stop her eating grass as she will definately be sick when it all starts.Once she`s back inside for about 15 mins take temp again,


ok shes in so 15 minutes its about just gone 11 so will temp her then

I really hope this is it!


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> this is very true, every dog is different and you could see no other signs but a massive push! she is trying to expel everything ready for the babies but they could just come as the pushing to poo could be lining them up


funny you saying that when i was watching her eating grass she had tummy just looked different and i assumed it was a pup comign out he side of her tummy. do you think i could of seen something else??

Oh shes just gone to the back door again shes circling and looking at me she wants to go out.


----------



## candysmum

a bit of advice

should i go and buy some chicken soup or something for her to have after delivery as i only really have dog food in at the moment.

what should i give her as a first meal???

his is where she is stood watning to go out:
View attachment 17923


----------



## umber

Good God Candy.... dont deliver the puppies on your pooh pile! Im so excited Ive even already mowed the lawn today  and now im about to clean out the rabbit hutch! COme on Candy!


----------



## trekkiemo

I really think its the puppies she is feeling lining up so you will have to be firm in letting her know whelping box is where she should be.


----------



## archiebaby

i doubt if you will miss the push, her whole stomach will contract . i would just get her some cooked plain chicken for afterwards and dont forget that after all the puppies she wont be able to hold herself for a poo and it is very black gooey stuff and she might not be able to make it to the garden,it will also be runny so i dont think chicken soup will help


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> I really think its the puppies she is feeling lining up so you will have to be firm in letting her know whelping box is where she should be.


i agree, the puppies must be near for her to keep pooing


----------



## candysmum

YIPPEEEE

ok i'll grab some chicken when i do school run if she hasn't popped them or started too i may be phoning my mother!


----------



## candysmum

umber said:


> Good God Candy.... dont deliver the puppies on your pooh pile! Im so excited Ive even already mowed the lawn today  and now im about to clean out the rabbit hutch! COme on Candy!


i clean my downstairs and put the washign away and put another load on and put another load int he tumble dryer.

just need to hoover and wash floors which i do when kids are in bed!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> a bit of advice
> 
> should i go and buy some chicken soup or something for her to have after delivery as i only really have dog food in at the moment.
> 
> what should i give her as a first meal???


I usually give soaked dry puppy food with a couple of boiled breasts of chicken chopped in it,also use what water is left after boiling breasts for about 15-20 mins to mix in food.I find my girls eat a full meal after all the puppies are born and also give puppy milk .Thereafter water.


----------



## candysmum

just took temp and its 37.

its an hour early so maybe we are looking at our big drop now? in an hour it could mean our drop.


----------



## Vixie

it sounds very close now, she seems restless and a bit on edge, I got my girl to relax for a while by sitting on the floor with her and stroking her and giving her a little plain chicken, I could then give her a quick once over as well to see if things were on the move, some dogs panic when they have pups and want to run around but if you can get her to lay quietly with you then this should help her through the panic stage if she gets one (not all do lol)


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> just took temp and its 37.
> 
> its an hour early so maybe we are looking at our big drop now? in an hour it could mean our drop.


it really does sound like things are progressing now, good luck and we are all here if you need us


----------



## princessx87

Good luck lol hope it soon x


----------



## JANICE199

*Gosh this is getting realy exciting..Can't wait for next update..*


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> it sounds very close now, she seems restless and a bit on edge, I got my girl to relax for a while by sitting on the floor with her and stroking her and giving her a little plain chicken, I could then give her a quick once over as well to see if things were on the move, some dogs panic when they have pups and want to run around but if you can get her to lay quietly with you then this should help her through the panic stage if she gets one (not all do lol)


she is now in the whelping box as i told her to go to bed and she did.

my mum is getting me chicken breasts so i have some ready. and i'll be fully prepared.

she is outside again. i am just watching her like a hawk now. shes just doing lots of sniffing.

Edit i am sure i'll need someone!!! also she does semm different today yesterday she slept all day today she just wants to be in the garden. i don't know what it is but she looks different (does that make sense) maybe its me looking at her differently becasue i want these pups lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is now in the whelping box as i told her to go to bed and she did.
> 
> my mum is getting me chicken breasts so i have some ready. and i'll be fully prepared.
> 
> she is outside again. i am just watching her like a hawk now. shes just doing lots of sniffing.


aww bless her she sounds very restless, not that I can blame her I was the same having all 4 of my kids lol

I bet you are going crazy waiting for those beautiful pups to be born, I love Dalmatians, my auntie has two a mother and son, they are very loving dogs


----------



## kellybaker

oooh dont give birth to them puppies outside candy you need to be in your whelping box honey.

Do you think she will listen to me 

This is so exciting, I'm just waiting for the updates all the time lol. Good luck x


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> oooh dont give birth to them puppies outside candy you need to be in your whelping box honey.
> 
> Do you think she will listen to me
> 
> This is so exciting, I'm just waiting for the updates all the time lol. Good luck x


shes now on the sofa. i have LOCKED the back door as she can open it LOL

so i will take her temp just before 12 as i have to get paige and then we will know if its gone down and we have our big drop.

my 3rd child i had at home and i paced from the living room to the dinning room and back again. i was driving hubby, mum and the midwife nuts! i felt better pacing though.

my 4th child i got down the stairs (as we hadn't built the 4th bedroom by then) and started to push that was it hubby nearl had to deliver her lol


----------



## thisby1

Hi everyone, just popped in for an update! Keeping everything crossed it's today x


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> shes now on the sofa. i have LOCKED the back door as she can open it LOL
> 
> so i will take her temp just before 12 as i have to get paige and then we will know if its gone down and we have our big drop.
> 
> my 3rd child i had at home and i paced from the living room to the dinning room and back again. i was driving hubby, mum and the midwife nuts! i felt better pacing though.
> 
> my 4th child i got down the stairs (as we hadn't built the 4th bedroom by then) and started to push that was it hubby nearl had to deliver her lol


Keep candy inside now as I think this is it.I will be around most of the day.


----------



## kellybaker

candysmum said:


> shes now on the sofa. i have LOCKED the back door as she can open it LOL
> 
> so i will take her temp just before 12 as i have to get paige and then we will know if its gone down and we have our big drop.
> 
> my 3rd child i had at home and i paced from the living room to the dinning room and back again. i was driving hubby, mum and the midwife nuts! i felt better pacing though.
> 
> my 4th child i got down the stairs (as we hadn't built the 4th bedroom by then) and started to push that was it hubby nearl had to deliver her lol


Oh my god I would have been in such a panic, not sure I could have done the whole at home delivery thing, I think I would panic too much about there not being anything to help if things went wrong. Mind you I would have had my last one at home if I had listened to the midwife as she didnt think I was in labour and a couple of hours later along came Leah (stupid moo didnt have a clue) lol


----------



## Guest

right i'm back from my appointment with the hedge trimmer! At least i look better than i did when i set out lmao!

Sounds like ive missed some good progress!

Keep going candy YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## archiebaby

one of my little girls went outside for a poo prior to whelping and a puppy popped out luckily it was summer and she was right below the washing line so i just grabbed a pair of my oh boxer shorts off the line,grabbed the puppy and mum and ran indoors, luckily everything was fine,but just shows how quick it can be and i had been watching her like a hawk


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Keep candy inside now as I think this is it.I will be around most of the day.


shes in the wehlping box i flipped all her beds and shook them all and put them back and she is laid in there.

with what sounds like little whins, lots of grooming

as for home deliverys they are SO much better your not as stressed i had first 2 in hospital.

edit: shes whinning at the back door i feel evil now! but shes NOT going out


----------



## candysmum

just took temp its 37.2

whys it gone up again?


----------



## trekkiemo

Its ok this is normal ,its staying low 37 it could have dropped to low 36 during the night.Has she ate anything?


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> just took temp its 37.2
> 
> whys it gone up again?


ARGH! :mad2::mad2::frown2::skep:


----------



## Guest

trekkiemo said:


> Its ok this is normal ,its staying low 37 it could have dropped to low 36 during the night.Has she ate anything?


ooh this sounds more positive!


----------



## thisby1

Poor candy's mum...it's so stressfull and yet exciting...Here is a link to my first breeding experience...it reminds me of what your going through!
Lola's Litter Diary - Tracey's Story - Jack Russell Terrier UK


----------



## umber

Come on Candy! Thinking of you loads and sending you gallons of positive thoughts and love and to your mummy tooo!


----------



## ~jo~

awwwww soooo nerve wracking


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Its ok this is normal ,its staying low 37 it could have dropped to low 36 during the night.Has she ate anything?


only grass

nothing else i offered her, hef fav milk malt biscuit and she turned her nose up at it.


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats good news.


----------



## candysmum

my canon 30D is out my spare two batteries are on charge and it has a full batter in it clear memory card. so camera is ready. 

webcam is on lap top

chicken is on my side deforsting i dont want to boil it yet.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> only grass
> 
> nothing else i offered her, hef fav milk malt biscuit and she turned her nose up at it.


sometimes if they wont eat they might drink some puppy milk formula just to keep her energy up, she does sound like she may be having then today, I'm on the edge of my seat here and I'm supposed to be packing my kids clothes as they are spending the weekend with my brother  my mother is taking them so me and OH will have the weekend to ourselves I can wait lol

Must go pack their things and not sit here waiting for news lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> my canon 30D is out my spare two batteries are on charge and it has a full batter in it clear memory card. so camera is ready.
> 
> webcam is on lap top
> 
> chicken is on my side deforsting i dont want to boil it yet.


ohhhh web cam


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> my canon 30D is out my spare two batteries are on charge and it has a full batter in it clear memory card. so camera is ready.
> 
> webcam is on lap top
> 
> chicken is on my side deforsting i dont want to boil it yet.


Is there a way we can see birth?


----------



## LostGirl

Oh im going out tonight i bet i miss it 
anyway good luck candy hope it happens soon.x


----------



## suzy93074

trekkiemo said:


> Is there a way we can see birth?


That would be FAB!!


----------



## candysmum

i have made some whelpi and she doesn't seem interested in that either she drank it the other day when she didn't eat much


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Is there a way we can see birth?


i can record it on the webcam and you can all see it that way if you want to see it live i have MSN. and i will be using hubbys pc once my webcam is recording as i can't do both on the laptop


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i have made some whelpi and she doesn't seem interested in that either she drank it the other day when she didn't eat much


it might be that the birth is imminent then, my girl wouldnt touch a thing on the day of the birth until it was all over then she ate for Britain lol but only chicken first of all


----------



## khumphrey

that would be amazing to see. 

Came home early and first thing i said to my mom was i wounder if candy has had her pups better turn pc on


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> it might be that the birth is imminent then, my girl wouldnt touch a thing on the day of the birth until it was all over then she ate for Britain lol but only chicken first of all


should i put that on to boil now do you think

i just set up hubbys pc ready for me to use on the forum


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i can record it on the webcam and you can all see it that way if you want to see it live i have MSN. and i will be using hubbys pc once my webcam is recording as i can't do both on the laptop


ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh sounds great, I bet we would all love that, nothing quite like seeing new life being brought into the world


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> should i put that on to boil now do you think
> 
> i just set up hubbys pc ready for me to use on the forum


you can do if you want to, it will keep in the fridge for a day or two anyway even if she doesnt have them today so it would go to waste


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh sounds great, I bet we would all love that, nothing quite like seeing new life being brought into the world


I dont know how the live would work though as when you asked to seemy webcam i would have to click it and stuff

unless it was all set up this morning and your all viewing my webcam all day!

that or you just all watch the recording that might be easier on my part.


----------



## vizzy24

OMG just got back in from work and things seemed to have moved on really quickly. I feel like a five year old when they have been told really good news and they just clap their hands lol


----------



## khumphrey

If its easier for you then prob best to watch the recording as wouldn't want 
to stress her either 

Hows candy doing now?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> I dont know how the live would work though as when you asked to seemy webcam i would have to click it and stuff
> 
> unless it was all set up this morning and your all viewing my webcam all day!
> 
> that or you just all watch the recording that might be easier on my part.


it would probably be easier for you to just show us after, less things to worry about  you will have your hands full as it is


----------



## candysmum

khumphrey said:


> If its easier for you then prob best to watch the recording as wouldn't want
> to stress her either
> 
> Hows candy doing now?


in the whelping box laying there not asleep as if i move she looks at my but her eys are shut unless i move


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i have made some whelpi and she doesn't seem interested in that either she drank it the other day when she didn't eat much


I think Candy is in 1st stage so watch closely.


----------



## candysmum

my best friend is picking up my eldest 3 from school when she picks up her too so i dont have to go out for the rest of the day now. 

i think the kids may get what the always want and mummy never does.
BEANS ON TOAST. hubby can fend for himself later and me


----------



## trekkiemo

I`ll wait for recording as we don`t want to stress candy out.


----------



## Shazach

Stop, slow down - i can't come on line again until 6ish!!!!
Suck 'em back in Candy and keep your legs crossed until then!! 

(Mind you I think Tricia might need valium if you do! Lol! )

Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

shes not making any noise or anything can she be quite in stage one?


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> Stop, slow down - i can't come on line again until 6ish!!!!
> Suck 'em back in Candy and keep your legs crossed until then!!
> 
> (Mind you I think Tricia might need valium if you do! Lol! )
> 
> Sh xx


she is not suckign them in sahe has to get to stage too before you need to panick she could be late tonight lol i have everything ready heat pad just needs plugging in.


----------



## candysmum

should i still take her temp at 2pm?


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes, my Bonnie panted once to tell me 1st stage started and didn`t pant until she started pushing.


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> she is not suckign them in sahe has to get to stage too before you need to panick she could be late tonight lol i have everything ready heat pad just needs plugging in.


Phew!!! I'll relax then - do you still need the valium for later? Lol


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> should i still take her temp at 2pm?


Yes continue to take temp as it will tell you when puppies are due to be born ,temp will go to low 36.


----------



## candysmum

arrrrgggg i'm getting excited now

just want her to wait for hubby to come home and ship the kids to bed


----------



## umber

Oh My GOd all these msgs what have I missed...stage 1 ok and how do I get to see on msn help meeeeeeeeee


----------



## trekkiemo

1st stage can last for 24hrs so can only hope.


----------



## Guest

omg! i go out for a walk and come back to even better news! YAY for candy! and yay for her mum too lol

I'm happy to watch recordings! just make sure someone can keep us updated with news as it goes on lol! You need a neighbour in typing out your messages for you while you and oh deal with the pups!


----------



## candysmum

right once its recorded i will put it on you tube and you can all have the link

saves me playing with the laptop once set up in the correct spot for the whelping box.

I will be on hubbys pc which is next to whelping box also and on hand with pusp so between pups you will get updated via me or hubby as long as he is home and he will answer his mobile in a minute and be told he is coming home early!!!

He is going to be a granddad!!!! HAHA

no one will miss anything unless i forget to hit record or it stops recording for some reason!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> 1st stage can last for 24hrs so can only hope.


should i phone the vets now too


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> arrrrgggg i'm getting excited now
> 
> just want her to wait for hubby to come home and ship the kids to bed


ME TOOOOOO!


----------



## candysmum

vets have been alerted and the vets on call tonight is a 10 minute drive BUT my vet is the late vet until 7.30 (the one candy knows) 

and the receptionist is going to talk to him and see if he will see candy tonight if needs be (he lives over his vets and i didn't ask either she offered) but she is going to ring me and let me know excatly where i have to go IF i need to go anywhere and she loves candy and is now just as excited!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats great, I hate out of hours service vets use now.


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m off out with dogs for an hour will check in when I come back.


----------



## umber

Im glued to the spot! Cant wait!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish good luck Hun and come on candy you can do it girl, am in work but not a lot of work getting done, told everyone about candy and all sending big hugs x x x


----------



## candysmum

you know the little whisle/whin yesterday i swear its more of a whin today but i'm sure hubby would still say a whisle. 

well we will see temp update in 30 minutes
i am currently on hubbys pc and my laptop while i finish transfering some files he was tryign to do last night but gave up int he end as he couldn't work it all out or something. 

MEN!!!


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish good luck Hun and come on candy you can do it girl, am in work but not a lot of work getting done, told everyone about candy and all sending big hugs x x x


haha works boring!!!

thanks for being here for me xx

Edti i have puyt laptop into position read so all i need to do is tell it to record so if she does start all of a sudden its set.

so i am now on hubbys pc ready to go

candy is sleeping.


----------



## archiebaby

amongst everything you have ready , do you have some painkillers, not for candy but for you because you will probably have the most blinding headache later tonight


----------



## BrodiesMummy

So excited for you Candysmum been watching the thread since the start and its so nice to see how many people are giving you support!!! Hope it all goes well and i wont be able to check until Monday so i better come back to good news lol!!!
Good Lucky Candy!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Looks like my 9 0 'clock premonition is coming to fruition.


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> amongst everything you have ready , do you have some painkillers, not for candy but for you because you will probably have the most blinding headache later tonight


yes i have a cupbaord full if painkillers as i got loads in for after my tummy tuck and they gave me some and i never used them LOL


----------



## thisby1

9pm and 9 puppies? What's Candy up to now?


----------



## vizzy24

archiebaby said:


> amongst everything you have ready , do you have some painkillers, not for candy but for you because you will probably have the most blinding headache later tonight


I would try and get some red bull in too you may need something to keep your energy up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma+Lacey

my housework is not getting done as i don't want to miss anything


----------



## Vixie

just came back frong collecting my youngest from nursery and had to have a check lol


----------



## candysmum

temp update: 37.1 

and i swear the whinning is getting louder but i'm not sure. even my 3 year old is quite watching her film.


----------



## Abooksigun

OMG!! The suspense is killing me!!!!! Awwww good luck Trish & Candy, I am checking every few mins to make sure I haven't missed anything! I am sooooooooooo excited!!


----------



## candysmum

i have taken ovwer hubby's pc and his table. i have pad, pen, thermoniter(sp), avon books book, i cloth on the dinning tab;e incase i need to use it. and my book by james patterson.

oh and of course my mobile


----------



## Georgina

good luck x x


----------



## thisby1

Get yourself a coffee and some biscuits....you deserve it:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Get yourself a coffee and some biscuits....you deserve it:smilewinkgrin:


coffee is on the table and i may just open the new packet of custard creams


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> yes i have a cupbaord full if painkillers as i got loads in for after my tummy tuck and they gave me some and i never used them LOL


wasnt meant nastily at all but usually all the stress and constant watching brings on a blinder


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> coffee is on the table and i may just open the new packet of custard creams


lol my dogs love custard creams!!! sure candy dont want one?


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> coffee is on the table and i may just open the new packet of custard creams


yummmm coffee and custard creams now if that doesnt intice them out I dont know what will!


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> temp update: 37.1
> 
> and i swear the whinning is getting louder but i'm not sure. even my 3 year old is quite watching her film.


Maybe this is her version of what people do when they were in labour, the lady in the room next to me must have nearly broken all the windows in the hospital with her screaming! Clearly Candy is more dignified.


----------



## archiebaby

how about we all make our way over to your house, instead of keep refreshing candys page??????


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> lol my dogs love custard creams!!! sure candy dont want one?


no i offered she turned her nose up


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> wasnt meant nastily at all but usually all the stress and constant watching brings on a blinder


i didn't take it nastily lol sorry if it sounded like it did


----------



## vizzy24

archiebaby said:


> how about we all make our way over to your house, instead of keep refreshing candys page??????


Meet you there!!!!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Maybe this is her version of what people do when they were in labour, the lady in the room next to me must have nearly broken all the windows in the hospital with her screaming! Clearly Candy is more dignified.


takes after her mum i didn't make any noise at all just started to push


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> how about we all make our way over to your house, instead of keep refreshing candys page??????


yeah sure your what an hour or 2 away plenty of time to get here i;ll make the front room into a sleeping area


----------



## thisby1

Good idea...I'll bring the fizz for celebrations and some goats milk for candy!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Meet you there!!!!


your closer your what 50 minutes away come on over


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Good idea...I'll bring the fizz for celebrations and some goats milk for candy!


dont know where you are but come on over LOL vodka for me please and coke


----------



## thisby1

I'm near Boroughbridge, North Yorks....Ice and Lemon? Where are you?


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I'm near Boroughbridge, North Yorks....Ice and Lemon? Where are you?


abotu 400 miles away down south not far from southampton. Ice please no slice


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> your closer your what 50 minutes away come on over


yep I would say about 50 mins. Unfortunatley I probably wont be much use lol


----------



## sarah1174

Watching this thread with anticipation from afar, need some action before 5pm please cos cant get Pets Forum on home laptop (just says page not found )....watching eagerly from work!
I will have to wait till Monday before I know the results....thats if anything has happen by then  she may keep you waiting


----------



## Guest

oooh i'm not that far away!

I'll bring some choccies and cakes!


----------



## thisby1

400 miles.....guess I'm glued to the computer then, still with you though!


----------



## reddogsX3

i am north east scotland so i guess i am glued to the puter too.

my prediction was 11 puppies on fri the 13th lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

i'm betting 11 puppies too, but i guessed the date wrong - yesterday lol


----------



## candysmum

well i said friday 13th 10 puppies



but since day one i have said she would have them early so she better do or i'll cry

she is currently asleep my best friend is at the school now waiting for the darlings that are our children. i thne have to keep them all quite paige is easy to keep quite she has a film on her lunch in the front room and my ds. job done lol.


----------



## thisby1

Off for a shower then school run will check back in later.......


----------



## candysmum

sarah1174 said:


> Watching this thread with anticipation from afar, need some action before 5pm please cos cant get Pets Forum on home laptop (just says page not found )....watching eagerly from work!
> I will have to wait till Monday before I know the results....thats if anything has happen by then  she may keep you waiting


when you get home id you need too try googling candysmum it will find one of my threads and you may be able to get in that way


----------



## PoisonGirl

My oh keeps moaning at me cos I keep going to the laptop and refreshing the page 

Every time my neighbours kids come home from school they say 'can we see candy's puppies yet?!' and my dads gf keep calling me so when they are born she can come and see the piccies  hehehe 

She is hoping to get one of her Dally's sisters puppies when they breed her in a year or two.

It will be amazing seeing them with no spots (ok I know they have them, but they are so faint when they're born arent they?')

keep up the good work you are doing great, thanks for all the updates. And come on Candy, you can do it  Hugs for you both.

XxXxX


----------



## candysmum

poisongirl said:


> My oh keeps moaning at me cos I keep going to the laptop and refreshing the page
> 
> Every time my neighbours kids come home from school they say 'can we see candy's puppies yet?!' and my dads gf keep calling me so when they are born she can come and see the piccies  hehehe
> 
> She is hoping to get one of her Dally's sisters puppies when they breed her in a year or two.
> 
> It will be amazing seeing them with no spots (ok I know they have them, but they are so faint when they're born arent they?')
> 
> keep up the good work you are doing great, thanks for all the updates. And come on Candy, you can do it  Hugs for you both.
> 
> XxXxX


they are born with spots on thier skin when they are wet you can see the spots but once they are dry they are completly white. any blakc marks on them is called a patch and that is classed as a fault and not breed standard. hope that helps lol


----------



## candysmum

Anyone that wants to go on MSN now your welcome to as i can accept you. if it slows my laptop down i will cut you all off LOL

pm me and i will send you my msn contact details and you can add me and i'll set it up.

xxx


----------



## sarah1174

candysmum said:


> when you get home id you need too try googling candysmum it will find one of my threads and you may be able to get in that way


Will try it...think it may be firewall or antivirus stuff on laptop....but does not do it with any other site... Good luck and make it a double vodka :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## candysmum

sarah1174 said:


> Will try it...think it may be firewall or antivirus stuff on laptop....but does not do it with any other site... Good luck and make it a double vodka :smilewinkgrin:


you can make a loophole for it to let this page through. its hard to explain but at the bootom of the page will be a little folder like ppage with a symbol in it click on that and tell it to allow the page. it should let you through


----------



## vizzy24

I havnt got msn waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :001_unsure:


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> I havnt got msn waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :001_unsure:


lol its free GET IT. 

not that i use it alot these days i sit on here lol


----------



## candysmum

oh anyone that does go on MSN there is NO volume i will only allow webcam so nothing comes through the speakers.


----------



## Guest

would you mind adding me for msn?

kids are at their dads today and apart from 1 hour this evening i'm home all day!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish how is candy any digging yet what time next temp x x


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> would you mind adding me for msn?
> 
> kids are at their dads today and apart from 1 hour this evening i'm home all day!


pm me and i will send you my msn contact.


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish how is candy any digging yet what time next temp x x


next temp is at 4pm

no digging just SLEEPING


----------



## Georgina

when heidi was sleeping lots was told off some one on here try walking her a little round the house or garden it helps, hope to be home before puppys come good luck Hun x x


----------



## candysmum

she just went outside and had reallt thick mucus which i had to clear but i pulled it and more and more kept coming ended up like the size of a thick 10p stick to my hand YUCK!!!!


----------



## Guest

yay! even watching her snooze is addictive! its like big brother but so so so so so so so much better!


----------



## vizzy24

sorry did it wrong will have to do it again doh


----------



## kellybaker

argggg
waiting for msn details so cant watch anything yet


----------



## candysmum

just so you all know i can't record at the same time msn has my webcam SO i will have to shut them off when i start recording

xx


----------



## Guest

totally understand! xx


----------



## kellybaker

YAY I can see candy now bless her, she looks so tired and fed up


----------



## vizzy24

Bless her and her huge tummy!!! What was the temp?


----------



## candysmum

temp is 37.6.

is this going to high??? why do i get a feeling its not going to happen today after that temp? or am i just worring?


----------



## Guest

bless her - she looks to be panting a bit? - or at least breating heavily lol


----------



## vizzy24

hmmmmmmm not sure, trekkimo will know, it is odd how it keeps dropping and then going back up


----------



## Rach

Doesn't sound like you have had the temp drop yet mine go as low as 36.1 but deffinaetly lower than 37 - and has always stayed low for a good few hours
I'm going to guess at temp drop tonight pups tomorrow night


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> bless her - she looks to be panting a bit? - or at least breating heavily lol


heavy breathing and thats been like that for i would say the last week.

which is why hubby thinks she is wheezing and i think she is whinning neither of us is sure lol

edit her tummy is gruggling too

Rach it did a biggish drop yesterday from 37.4 to 36.8 then went to 37 then i went to bed

but i didn't know if it was big enough.

she must be starving as all she has eaten today is grass and she has pooed for england. i'm beginning to wonder whats shes doing.

it also goes without saying i'm up for the night. no matter what happens even if i have to send hubby to tesco to get red bull, any high energy drinks and the coffee that heats up in a can. i will.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> temp is 37.6.
> 
> is this going to high??? why do i get a feeling its not going to happen today after that temp? or am i just worring?


mmm Candy is certainly putting you through it, I`d take her for a good walk to get things moving.This can happen as its her first litter


----------



## kellybaker

Bless you can see she just doesnt want to do anything apart from sleep she is such a sweetie


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> mmm Candy is certainly putting you through it, I`d take her for a good walk to get things moving.This can happen as its her first litter


once hubby is home i will do that. he said he would try and get home ealry as i phoned and asked him too.

i just dont know anymore i really dont i just want a sure sign so i know whats happening.


----------



## Rach

I would be tempted to take her for a short walk, pop her back into her whelping box and leave her be, you sound anxious and you don't want her to pick up on that, stay close but busy yourself 

Good luck x


----------



## vizzy24

trekkiemo said:


> mmm Candy is certainly putting you through it, I`d take her for a good walk to get things moving.This can happen as its her first litter


Good idea, that strted my labour off lol!!!!


----------



## candysmum

Rach said:


> I would be tempted to take her for a short walk, pop her back into her whelping box and leave her be, you sound anxious and you don't want her to pick up on that, stay close but busy yourself
> 
> Good luck x


not anxious just frustrated. feels like i am going to go into labour.

I guess the waiting is just getting to me a little i don't do waiting at all its a pet hate of mine lol

i haven't got anythign to do i have scrubbed my house and my car. kids are playing in the front room and they know not to ocme to the dinning room.

but if i move so does candy she follows me.


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> once hubby is home i will do that. he said he would try and get home ealry as i phoned and asked him too.
> 
> i just dont know anymore i really dont i just want a sure sign so i know whats happening.


a pups head apprearing would be a good sign:001_smile: seriously though , she can pick up on your worrying, so try to leave her in the room on her own and just pop your head round the door every so often, a walk is a very good idea as well:001_smile:


----------



## tashi

I have to admit I agree with Rach, ours are left with a baby monitor on so we can here what is happening, but, they have their own space and privacy and so settle better ready to give birth. In the wild they would find a 'den' and deliver there in the peace and quiet, I dont even take temperatures too much messing about and risk of infection.


----------



## Guest

oh hun i feel for you! my ewest rescue cat went into interrupted labour! 36 hours from first to last kitten! ARGH ARGH - i am so impatient.


----------



## Rach

Mine are taken for a quick walk every few hours then back to whelping box during the last few days, they always start when the house is quiet, kids in bed and they have peace
I've never had a bitch start while other things are happening - not that I've had many litters

Grab a book, watch TV etc


----------



## Guest

i'm seeing spots! just bought myself some socks online - and theyre spotty! lmao - hurry up candy, or i'm going to need medical treatment!


----------



## candysmum

Rach said:


> Mine are taken for a quick walk every few hours then back to whelping box during the last few days, they always start when the house is quiet, kids in bed and they have peace
> I've never had a bitch start while other things are happening - not that I've had many litters
> 
> Grab a book, watch TV etc


i am hopinh once the kids are in bed we will have some action it has been so peacful all day today and now the kids are home its not so but they are being rather quite but thave been told candy is poorly and the puppies are doing it so they are trying their hardest to be quite which is nice.

i am researching i am going through georginas thread and writting down all heidis temps and then i am going to compare them lol


----------



## Rach

Just try to keep occupied no matter what it is, read the Book of the Bitch for the 18483 time (That's what I've done in the past ! ) 

If she doesn't have them tonight you will be exhausted with worry by the time she does so try and relax xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

how about giving candy a hot bath followed by a hot curry?


----------



## umber

I love watching her sleep!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> how about giving candy a hot bath followed by a hot curry?


lol or get that stud boy back?, eat a tin of pineapples, jump on a trampoline, ... ummmm cant think of any other labour starting old wives tales.


----------



## Lily's Mum

How about a stretch and sweep


----------



## vizzy24

I think the men started the curry and sex wives tale lol.


----------



## Guest

:shocked: :scared: :eek6: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :blink: :crazy: poor girl !!!! lol :thumbup1:



Lily's Mum said:


> How about a stretch and sweep


----------



## candysmum

lol none of them work


----------



## Guest

vizzy24 said:


> I think the men started the curry and sex wives tale lol.


lmao probably - but there is some truth in it apparently!

Sperm contains a natural prostaglandin -............................ but it works better if ingested.............................. yes you heard right


----------



## vizzy24

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao probably - but there is some truth in it apparently!
> 
> Sperm contains a natural prostaglandin -............................ but it works better if ingested.............................. yes you heard right


ewwwwwwwwww I bet a man came up with that as well!!!!! I would infact bet quite a bit of money on that


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao probably - but there is some truth in it apparently!
> 
> Sperm contains a natural prostaglandin -............................ but it works better if ingested.............................. yes you heard right


tried it didn't work both ways!!!!

i was pregnant for 3 years running i had a total of a 6 months off between pregnancies i wanted the last child OUT


----------



## vizzy24

Did you know pineapple has the same thing that sperm has in that induces labour yuk!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Did you know pineapple has the same thing that sperm has in that induces labour yuk!


tried that too i ate the core adn everything.

NOTHING NOT A THING. Black cohosh though THAT put me into labour TWICE. child number 3 adn 4


----------



## Guest

Colors

Just found this site with lovely descriptions of dally pup colors and patterns!

very cute pics - i know most of them are faults - but still - cute dogs!


----------



## Vixie

hope everything is going well, we have all been swept up in Candy mania lol


----------



## candysmum

my vets have rung me twice now just to see how candy is doing and will phone again tonight about 7. 

and then she said she ould ring tomorrow too. so thats nice 

just dont want to say no i think i made mistake shes not in labour at all!!! lol


----------



## Guest

right off to walk billy and gie him his dinner!


----------



## candysmum

she has been outside and had a wee. temp is at 6 which i will do and then take her for a short walk. 

hoping it will help kick start anything that is happening but i'm losing all hope of that and i have a feeling i will be telling my vets i was wrong adn made a mistake


----------



## candysmum

she has just eaten for the first time in 24 hours!
still hasn't touched the whelpi 

Edit: Now she is drinking the whelpi


----------



## umber

ohhhhh just went to the bathroom to cut my sons hair lol and Ive come back and shes not in her bed.... anything exciting!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she has been outside and had a wee. temp is at 6 which i will do and then take her for a short walk.
> 
> hoping it will help kick start anything that is happening but i'm losing all hope of that and i have a feeling i will be telling my vets i was wrong adn made a mistake


I wouldnt worry it happens all the time, the vet will understand, it must be frustrating for you, I hate waiting for things as well


----------



## Guest

aww bless her! she likes keeping us all in suspense!


----------



## thisby1

Hi again! Have I missed much?
My bitch's temp dropped to 36.8 on the sunday, went back up 4 hrs later and stayed up and she had them on the monday.....hope this reassures you


----------



## candysmum

her temp dropped to 36.8 yesterday at 6pm

its now 37.4 i just took it.


----------



## thisby1

Just checked my records and Lola started with both litters 24hrs after the temperature drop. Her temp was normal when she went into labour, she was passing urine frequently and shivering

It may be different for Candy but I hope it helps

How do I get MSN??


----------



## Georges Mum

hi i've just got in and short of time. How are things today?


----------



## thisby1

check out this link, it sounds like Candy?

Whelphelp.com - We Know Whelping


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> her temp dropped to 36.8 yesterday at 6pm
> 
> its now 37.4 i just took it.


that could be the drop, some go lower than that but my girl didn't drop below that so it may well have been the first sign


----------



## Georges Mum

could this not have happened overnight when everyone asleep?


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> could this not have happened overnight when everyone asleep?


yep I think it could .........


----------



## Vixie

web cam went off so maybe something has started????


----------



## vizzy24

got everything crossed


----------



## Vixie

thought you might all like to see some newborn puppy pics while we wait for news on Candy


----------



## Georges Mum

how do i see what the web cam is doing?


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
hows things going just got home hope all is ok x x


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> how do i see what the web cam is doing?


trish invited me to view, but that link has gone now, she did say that if things happened she would turn it off to record what was happening


----------



## candysmum

sorry hubby took my laptop and shut it all downa dn restarted the laptop and stuff.


Nothing has happened. 

We have gone for a STROLL around the BIG block she weed and i took her temp when we got back after baout 10 minutes which was 37.7

The vets have phoned and i have told them i am wondering if i have made a mistake but they have let me know who is on call and they have said they will ring tomorrow at 8am

ALSO on top of that my vet (the one that knows candy etc) has given me his mobile number INCASE i need a vet tonight which was really nice of him. 

he goes abroad tomorrow so after that he isn't around LOL..


----------



## trekkiemo

How is Candy doing now trish


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> sorry hubby took my laptop and shut it all downa dn restarted the laptop and stuff.
> 
> Nothing has happened.
> 
> We have gone for a STROLL around the BIG block she weed and i took her temp when we got back after baout 10 minutes which was 37.7
> 
> The vets have phoned and i have told them i am wondering if i have made a mistake but they have let me know who is on call and they have said they will ring tomorrow at 8am
> 
> ALSO on top of that my vet (the one that knows candy etc) has given me his mobile number INCASE i need a vet tonight which was really nice of him.
> 
> he goes abroad tomorrow so after that he isn't around LOL..


he does sound like a good vet  hopefully she will have them before then though


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Trish can i see the webcam? I would love to but understand if you don't.


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> Hi Trish can i see the webcam? I would love to but understand if you don't.


course youc an hun i just need you msn email address pm it to me


----------



## pettpaintings

Ohh puppies can't wait to see them :001_wub: good luck with whelping X


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> course youc an hun i just need you msn email address pm it to me


can you send me another invite when you are up and running again please  lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> can you send me another invite when you are up and running again please  lol


which ones you????? just ask me to open it up and i;ll do it i am about to put PF user names on it so i know who is who lol


----------



## Jnyfer

Hello im new to this forum and i have just sat and read this whole thread through!!!!!! gosh that was a hell of a lot of reading lol i am keeping everything crossed that she has the pups tonight just try and relax a little like they say with labour in humans nothing will happen until you are completly relaxed 

Jen x


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> which ones you????? just ask me to open it up and i;ll do it i am about to put PF user names on it so i know who is who lol


Well we've found a way to keep you busy anyway with all of us wanting msn access!! Lol:001_tt2:

Sh x


----------



## Vixie

Shazach said:


> Well we've found a way to keep you busy anyway with all of us wanting msn access!! Lol:001_tt2:
> 
> Sh x


:lol::lol::lol: thats for sure, we are only doing it to help keep her mind off things ........... honestly :devil:


----------



## candysmum

I have now got 3 computers in my dinning room.
my husbands pc. my laptop pointing at candy and i just stole my sons laptop so i can talk on here lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> I have now got 3 computers in my dinning room.
> my husbands pc. my laptop pointing at candy and i just stole my sons laptop so i can talk on here lol


ha ha thats the way


----------



## thisby1

I have sent you a pm hun...I'm Tracey


----------



## candysmum

your all added to my msn you just need to come online and i can set you up xxx


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> your all added to my msn you just need to come online and i can set you up xxx


I think I'm on line.....


----------



## candysmum

pettpaintings said:


> Ohh puppies can't wait to see them :001_wub: good luck with whelping X


aww thanks i am hopig we have a whelping kids are watchign films once they are in bed i am hoping things will progress.


----------



## Guest

bless her! I know i'm impatient and she's not mine! I can only imagine what your feeling!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I think I'm on line.....


not on msn your not lol


----------



## kellybaker

Hi back online in msn now comp signed me out earlier grrrr computers.

How is Candy doing now hope she is ok and how are you feeling?, Tired yet


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> bless her! I know i'm impatient and she's not mine! I can only imagine what your feeling!


well i wont throw any slippers at her then as you can all see LOL


----------



## thisby1

Ohhhhhhhh.......I have signed up and have msn uk on and am logged in.......what web address do I need?
Sorry to be a pain


----------



## trekkiemo

Now you`ve done it Trish ,you`ve started something here with Candy Watch.We`ll all be doing this with our next litters.I let my sister in Grimsby watch my bonnie whelping in Dec on Skype.


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.......I have signed up and have msn uk on and am logged in.......what web address do I need?
> Sorry to be a pain


I'm confused too!! Think I'm signed on but noe feel like a ludite 'cause no idea what I do next
Sorry Tricia :001_tongue:


----------



## thisby1

Shazach said:


> I'm confused too!! Think I'm signed on but noe feel like a ludite 'cause no idea what I do next
> Sorry Tricia :001_tongue:


Hee Hee, glad it's not just me !


----------



## Vixie

I'm watching  shes having a lovely rest at the moment isnt she gorgeous


----------



## Guest

haha candy cam and a foot lol!


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Hee Hee, glad it's not just me !


Maybe its the yorkshire water!! :laugh:


----------



## thisby1

Shazach said:


> Maybe its the yorkshire water!! :laugh:


could be the yorkshire wine!!!


----------



## Guest

i'm telling ya! ive got comic relief on in the background - but candy cam is drawing me back in!

I'm supposed to be doing my tesco order!


----------



## thisby1

Vixie said:


> I'm watching  shes having a lovely rest at the moment isnt she gorgeous


Awww, I wish I could see .........


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> could be the yorkshire wine!!!


No, no theres nothing wrong with the wine....maybe I'd better have some more to check......lol


----------



## thisby1

Shazach said:


> No, no theres nothing wrong with the wine....maybe I'd better have some more to check......lol


Where abouts are you? Maybe we could share lol


----------



## candysmum

ok you need to sign into MSN instant messager nothign on line just the instant chat program once you have i can send you a request that lets yous ee my webcam.


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Where abouts are you? Maybe we could share lol


I'll pm you


----------



## kellybaker

Just a quick question, On msn with the pic it is set to small and it wont give me any other options to make the viewing pic bigger, I'm guessing this has been set from your side as when I go into my options on my own pic it has size options, Is this right?. Sorry its just that I have a new netbook (only had it a few days) so still working everything out on it and when I loaded msn it came up with the new one and previously I had the old version,

Sorry about the long post


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> ok you need to sign into MSN instant messager nothign on line just the instant chat program once you have i can send you a request that lets yous ee my webcam.


I have done that..........


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 it says your offline i have even trye sending you a message have you got a little blue/green man on the bottom right of your desktop.

Size i can't control that i am afraid thats msn


----------



## thisby1

thisby1 said:


> I have done that..........


I'm definately online now .....lol


----------



## thisby1

Shazach said:


> I'll pm you


look forward to it...hopefully 1 of us can get to see Candy!!


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> thisby1 it says your offline i have even trye sending you a message have you got a little blue/green man on the bottom right of your desktop.
> 
> Size i can't control that i am afraid thats msn


I've got a blue man in bottom right with a green card on him..........


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless her little spotty cotton socks


----------



## candysmum

temp update: 37.6 

next temo is 10pm i may be up at 12pm and do one then seeing what they are will depend on if i stay up tonight or get some sleep.


----------



## kellybaker

Cheers honey, just still getting used to the new msn, I hate it when they change things it takes me ages to work them out again grrrr:cryin:


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I've got a blue man in bottom right with a green card on him..........


the card means your offline you need to right click it and be change status to online


----------



## Guest

aww bless her! she took that like a champ! no fuss at all!

oooh ho hum brb ive been too engrossed with candy! - missed billy's signs and he's just left me a pressie on a puppy pad!


----------



## Lily's Mum

candy had better hurry up lol she only has just over an hour...


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> the card means your offline you need to right click it and be change status to online


It says I'm available (hee hee) and online..........I give up..am taking up too much of your precious time, sorry


----------



## Guest

sometimes msn can have its own hiccoughs. I would delete each other from contacts and someone re-add

making sure your both showing as online first lol


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Now you`ve done it Trish ,you`ve started something here with Candy Watch.We`ll all be doing this with our next litters.I let my sister in Grimsby watch my bonnie whelping in Dec on Skype.


well its soemthign new to the PF site 

Litter watching!!
Whelping Watch?


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> It says I'm available (hee hee) and online..........I give up..am taking up too much of your precious time, sorry


have you got windows MSN messenger live?

i have nothign BUT time at the moment

and i'm on line or no one would be watching LOL


----------



## candysmum

right now all 4 kids are in bed the only noise in my house is now the washing machine


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> have you got windows MSN messenger live?
> 
> i have nothign BUT time at the moment
> 
> and i'm on line or no one would be watching LOL


Wahooooooooo...did it, thank you to Sally xxxx


----------



## Guest

oooh whats happened?


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Wahooooooooo...did it, thank you to Sally xxxx


I'm not!!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish how are things? x x


----------



## Vixie

hope things are going well


----------



## candysmum

shes sleeping thats it!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> shes sleeping thats it!


lol i got all excited when the cam went off! thought THIS IS IT...

but no she likes to keep her fans waiting lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> shes sleeping thats it!


having a rest while she can, she will need all her strength. I bet you are pacing the floor waiting for things to happen


----------



## Guest

Watching from the sidelines. If it happens tonight will you give them comic relief related names????

Good Luck. :thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

rainy said:


> Watching from the sidelines. If it happens tonight will you give them comic relief related names????
> 
> Good Luck. :thumbup:


no i think my laptop nods off unless i move somethign so it knocks you all off.

i was going to give them 101 dalmatians names but i dont know untill i see them

I want my bengal cat to be called Night Sky though does that help lol


----------



## khumphrey

Oh yeh have you got names yet? 
We had 
Pink
Alfa (one side was really spotty the other wasnt)
Snorbits 1
snorbits 2
Charlie
Fudge
scar face (now reggie hes ours)
1 more but can't remember his name (who my nan had they then called him fudge because when he was about 2 weeks old we noticed he was liver and white) both parents are black and white we were holding him going nah can't be righ. RIP fudge poor fudge died just under a year ago now from crystals


----------



## Guest

cor candy thats one hell of a belly!


----------



## candysmum

candy and pongo are both black and white BUT pongo carries the liver gene

i met his sister too who is a liver spot so candy can have both.


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> cor candy thats one hell of a belly!


wish she would start making it shrink!


----------



## Guest

oooooh! i wasnt expecting there to be any liver babies! That's makes things even more interesting!


----------



## thisby1

Candy is very beautiful, have you got homes in mind for all the pups Trish?


----------



## Vixie

oh no my food is done I have to go and leave the computer now lol

OH wants me to watch a film with him as well so will catch you all later and hope there will be some good news


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Candy is very beautiful, have you got homes in mind for all the pups Trish?


i can sell 17 pups

BUT i have 10 people i am happy with the others i'm not so sure about.

very long waiting list.


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> oh no my food is done I have to go and leave the computer now lol
> 
> OH wants me to watch a film with him as well so will catch you all later and hope there will be some good news


my hubby wants me to watch gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> i can sell 17 pups
> 
> BUT i have 10 people i am happy with the others i'm not so sure about.
> 
> very long waiting list.


That's brilliant, it's lovely when they're ordered in advance, then you know they will have great homes


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> my hubby wants me to watch gone in 60 seconds.


We'll watch Candy for you!!


----------



## candysmum

Candy will probably follow me and if she doesn't my laptop MAY knock you all off if it does its doesn't mean i have turned you all off it means its gone to sleep lol. but i will keep you up to day on PF promise 

xxx 

temp will be doen in an hour anyhow.


----------



## umber

Candyyyy love you!


----------



## Ejay

I keep popping back in to this thread - has to read over 25 pages to catch up  i am now fully up to date, and crossing my fingers for the dafe arrivl of Candy's pups!

Good luck candy (and trish) x x


----------



## umber

It was so therapeutic watching candy sleep!


----------



## candysmum

i turned the cameras off guys as candy is on the sofa with me. i knew she wouldn;t stay here where ever i am she is.

i'll do her temp at ten and let you know what it is
xxxx

glad you all love her and liked watching her shes my baby i'd be lost without her

xxxx


----------



## umber

Good im glad in a way although i miss her... its nice 4 u guys to have some private family time! x


----------



## canuckjill

Hope it happens for you tonight. I'm excited just reading everyones posts and keep forgeting to send my best wishes to you all...Jill


----------



## Georgina

good luck trish and big hugs for candy and your family x x x x


----------



## vizzy24

Not sure whether to wish you a good night sleep or a bad nights sleep lol!!! I wish you a succesful evening depending on whether you are in your bed or watchng Candy in hers. I really do wish you the very very best of luck, with your new expected arrivals and thankyou for letting us all be part of it via pf and msn. Good luck to you both whether it is tonight or another night.


----------



## archiebaby

have only just come back in and straight to candys page! i think it will do you good to watch the film with your oh trish and help you and candy relax a little  just mind she dont have them on your sofa


----------



## candysmum

i'm not leaving guys!!!!

lol, gonna take her temp now back in a second 

xxx


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> have only just come back in and straight to candys page! i think it will do you good to watch the film with your oh trish and help you and candy relax a little  just mind she dont have them on your sofa


good job my new sofa comes end of the month if she does LOL


----------



## candysmum

temp is 37.4 

i dont know what to do is she or isn't she?????


----------



## archiebaby

lol my little girl was laying on the sofa next to me and all of a sudden there was a big push and there was this little baby, no signs whatsoever every dog is so different honestly,little candy may not be one to make a fuss and just get on and surprise you


----------



## archiebaby

are the puppies still moving around alot trish? they usually quiet down before the birth?


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> temp is 37.4
> 
> i dont know what to do is she or isn't she?????


Check out this link Trish....Whelphelp.com - We Know Whelping

I think Candy fits the bill, especially after losing the mucous earlier.....


----------



## Insane

My girl lost her mucus about four days before actually giving birth.


----------



## thisby1

Insane said:


> My girl lost her mucus about four days before actually giving birth.


Oh god...........this will be an exciting weekend, love to all at Trisha's house, na night xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Just want to wish Candy all the best for the happy event 
Its been fantastic reading her story!!
Hopeful we will be in the same situation in 7 weeks.
Good Luck x*


----------



## Insane

All dogs are different though. I am sure Candy will have hers by the end of the weekend. How many days is it today?


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> are the puppies still moving around alot trish? they usually quiet down before the birth?


they have become more quite i can still feel them but nothing like i could

candy has been losing mucus since about day 46 it has been really thick since yesterday though

we are on day 60.

thisby1 i did look at it and yes even the laying on her side fits i'm just not convinced anymore i think i'm just losing heart thats all as soon as somethign happens it will be all systems go!


----------



## archiebaby

dont lose heart trish, it is very frustrating but look on the bright side THEY HAVE TO COME OUT EVENTUALLY not all dogs do the classic signs of going into whelp honestly, it can start on a turn of a button, promise


----------



## archiebaby

to be honest i have never taken my girls temp, when the time is right you will just know believe me, you wont mistake it?


----------



## Georgina

i know how you feel trish but they will be here soon,best of luck hun x x


----------



## Vixie

good luck tonight, hope you either manage to get some sleep or some pups


----------



## Guest

i been watching this thread for a while and just wanted to say good luck candy and trish...bring on some big healthy pups..i always get well excited when we have a litter on the way....good luck x


----------



## archiebaby

i have to go to bed now but i wish you luck and some puppies trish x


----------



## candysmum

well i took her temp its 37.7

i dont think any puppies tonight

she hasn't eaten since 5.30pm so we will see i guess. 

Night all i am going to get some sleep!

xx


----------



## JANICE199

*Good night Trish and i look forward to catching up in the morning.....If she has them today its my daughters birthday.*


----------



## Guest

morning trish hope you got some sleep last night xx

I'm out and about today but will try and check in when i can! good luck if today is the day! xxxx


----------



## Georges Mum

Morning Trish! Hope you had a good night!


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Hope all's ok and you and Candy got some sleep xx


----------



## Shazach

Morning Trish - well unless you've got some news for us, looks like my bet for the small hours this morning was off...... 
Hows the spotted great one doing today?

Sh xx


----------



## JANICE199

*Good morning Trish, any news yet? *


----------



## umber

Morning Trish! Hows Candy today?


----------



## Vixie

good Morning, just signing in to Candy watch  hope you both had a good night


----------



## vizzy24

HI How are you doing?


----------



## archiebaby

morning trish, anynews on candy?


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh Trish not been on yet? Perhaps puppies have arrived.*


----------



## carol

she might of had them and is now crash out, most of the time its always the early hours in the morning so your awake all night


----------



## Georgina

morning all, how are things today trish? hope candy is ok x x


----------



## Guest

oooh i do hope so! i gotta go out in a bit but i'll keep checking on the thread!


----------



## thisby1

Hey Trish, Hope Candy is ok, and you have had a decent night's sleep


----------



## candysmum

sorry to disappoint you all but NO PUPPIES

She woke me up at 7am wanting a cuddle 7.30 she was begging to get on my bed WHICH i let her do. 8 am her temp was 37.2

i had a shower got dressed and took her for a walk. we haven't long been back

ON the walk we started to open mouth pant (no tongue hanging out) 

she wee'd came back she drank some water, went in the garden and pooed and NOW she is eating breakfast her temp is due at 10 but i need to leave it until about 10 past as we did walk briskly!!!

today as a reminder is day 61.


----------



## candysmum

10pm temp is 37.4

edit forgot to mention her bowel movements are very loose too i dont know if it was one from last night or this morning as she went late last night and i dont clean the garden in the pitch black lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Morning Trish,Do you think Candy has a bit of a tummy bug? After the false start yesterday you will have to treat her as normal and walk as often as she will let you ,she need to keep her fit and it will help things to get moving.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Morning Trish,Do you think Candy has a bit of a tummy bug? After the false start yesterday you will have to treat her as normal and walk as often as she will let you ,she need to keep her fit and it will help things to get moving.


yeah i will be walking her as much as she wants she likes the garden again today hasn't done much in it but stand there looking out.

my vets have phoned again and wished us luck if it does happen but they are now shut until monday morning so if she goes into labour and needs help then its a vets a good 10/15 minute drive.

shes now sat in her whelping box Staring at daddy.

all i can do is hope. I dont know about a tummy bug i dont think so shes her normally self really. apart from the pregnancy bit lol

I just dont know anymore at all i really don't


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Poor Candy and poor you what a rollercoaster she has taken you on

Message for Candy please have your pups before monday as i have to take my daughter to london for a pet scan and i wont be back till evening tuesday and i dont wont to miss your pups coming into the world xxx


----------



## candysmum

just took her temp and its gone down by .2 degrees

it is 37.2 like it was at 8am


so today so far
8am 37.2
10am 37.4
12pm 37.2


----------



## umber

awww Candy come on girl show us your beautiful babies!


----------



## archiebaby

runny poo is a good sign


----------



## Shazach

You sound really fed up Trish


----------



## PoisonGirl

Demi was like this just before she had her puppies.
Her poo went all runny, she was restless and didn't know what she wanted to do.
When she wasn't sleeping (after eventually getting comfy!) she was in and out like a yoyo and she couldn't make up her mind wether she wanted to eat or not.

XxX


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
keep your chin up hun,they might just be here today,sending all the luck from us all,come on candy you can do it girl x x


----------



## candysmum

i am fed up i don't think it helps as i am in "season" as well.

We just went for another walk and she was panting again open mouthed no tongue. ate some grass, drank some water when we got in and has gone back out in the garden. 

who knows what the day will hold.


----------



## Shazach

Sounds like you need a prescription of chocolate and wine.


----------



## Georgina

bless ys hun,i think she will start tonight now, it sounds just the same as heidi was, i felt the same as you are now when waiting, got everything crossed for you all x x


----------



## archiebaby

keep your chin up trish, it is sooo frustrating, i used to look at mine and just want to squeeze them out lol ( i never did of course!)


----------



## vizzy24

Keep your chin up , she will start it all when you are least expecting it.


----------



## umber

Hang in there Trish! Get yourself a big pot of coffee and some good chocolate biscuits!


----------



## trekkiemo

Chin up Trish ,the puppies will come when they are ready.You said Candy has semi panted when she was out so things are going nicely.My first bet was for them not to come until monday ,I am now betting tomorrow am to wee hours monday.


----------



## candysmum

we have been on my bed me reading her snoring!

she hasn't eaten her lunch and her temp is due in 30 minutes at 2pm.

And i have coffee thanks to hubby. Candy has followed me into the dinning room adn is looing at her whelping box and wandering a little. she doesn't go far from my side at all.

Georgina 

what is candy doing that heidi did? 

pups are moving but not alot took me ages to feel one of them move.


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> keep your chin up trish, it is sooo frustrating, i used to look at mine and just want to squeeze them out lol ( i never did of course!)


oh i just curled up with her on my bed like i used to do when she was a pup.

shes so big now shes like a whale she can't be comfortab;e at all i feel so sorry for her bless her.


----------



## archiebaby

all the signs are there trish like runny poo,panting a little, restless and puppies quietening down so it definately wont be that long now, promise


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Chin up Trish ,the puppies will come when they are ready.You said Candy has semi panted when she was out so things are going nicely.My first bet was for them not to come until monday ,I am now betting tomorrow am to wee hours monday.


yeah on our walk she starts panting like we have done a trek across the fields but shes not panting so much she hangs her tongue out does that make sense.

she did it on both walks today. i will take her for another walk later if she wants lots of little walks rather than a couple of long ones is how we are going.


----------



## trekkiemo

The puppies not moving much means its getting closer.


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> all the signs are there trish like runny poo,panting a little, restless and puppies quietening down so it definately wont be that long now, promise


I'll hold you to that and if i am still sat here tueday/wednesday waiting i will come beat you LOL she is only panting when we go for a walk not any other time and its nto a full blown pant


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> The puppies not moving much means its getting closer.


i was prepared to start panicking when my hand had been there for a good 5 minutes and i hadn't felt anything normally they are straight at my hand i had to search for them they have moved as well i knew where 2 were bang on. as the laid across a line of spots and the have moved lower down. but i got a belt when i poked it lol


----------



## archiebaby

mine never went into full blown panting until the very last hours even a little panting at this stage is good and yes you can come and beat me up if not soon but if i win can i have a puppy please?lol


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> mine never went into full blown panting until the very last hours even a little panting at this stage is good and yes you can come and beat me up if not soon but if i win can i have a puppy please?lol


if i have a spare one i'll think about it lol.

she is in her whelping box asleep again.


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
going out for number 2 and its runny, her temp is like hides,not eating her best treats,and loosing at her back was a lot more, is candy having water? heidi had little but more times untill she started panting then she didnt want any, heidi only started digging lots when she was about 6 hours before first puppy ( a lttle before not lots), monaing and just looking at you in a diffrent way, have candys eyes changed ?


----------



## trekkiemo

Totally agree everything is looking like it won`t be long,you are feeling like we all do at this stage.So come on Candy its time to show your mummy your babbies.xx


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

I must say this has been the most FRUSTRATING thread to read!  84 pages and no puppies...

But I bet it's much more frustrating for you Trish!

She CAN'T be far away from popping now. Like people have been saying, the signs are all there. That big mucus plug and the poop are very encouraging.

Fingers crossed for you, after all the nonsense you're going through with the breeder and paperwork you deserve some puppy breath to cheer you up!


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> going out for number 2 and its runny, her temp is like hides,not eating her best treats,and loosing at her back was a lot more, is candy having water? heidi had little but more times untill she started panting then she didnt want any, heidi only started digging lots when she was about 6 hours before first puppy ( a lttle before not lots), monaing and just looking at you in a diffrent way, have candys eyes changed ?


ok she has had runny poo since yesterday maybe thursday evening but most yesterday wth all her pooping. She has had a malted milk biscuit as daddy got the biscuit tin adn he gave her one. she has not ate lunch again so the last time she ate was at 8ish when i last wrote it on here.

the panting is only on walks like a really unfit person would do go up the stairs is the only way i could explain it.

candy has so many facial expressions its hard to tell on that score she knits her eyebrowns and looks at me and its such a sad look i want to cry and have them for her.


----------



## candysmum

StolenkissGerbils said:


> I must say this has been the most FRUSTRATING thread to read!  84 pages and no puppies...
> 
> But I bet it's much more frustrating for you Trish!
> 
> She CAN'T be far away from popping now. Like people have been saying, the signs are all there. That big mucus plug and the poop are very encouraging.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, after all the nonsense you're going through with the breeder and paperwork you deserve some puppy breath to cheer you up!


I have to admit i love the smell of puppies. i dont know what is is but thats all i did with candy when she came hom is smell her beautiful smell i guess its abit like a new born baby smell.

the cleanness i want puppy smells i miss having baby furballs in the house.

Georgina forgot to say shes drinking just not alot


----------



## Georgina

it is a sad look, and it breaks your heart, just think of all the little babbies,is candy walking around in the house or just when out side?

we walked heidi from front room to kitchen the night before well early hours, that did seem to help


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> it is a sad look, and it breaks your heart, just think of all the little babbies,is candy walking around in the house or just when out side?
> 
> we walked heidi from front room to kitchen the night before well early hours, that did seem to help


she is asleep at the moment only moves if i do. goes in the garden if i go out there and her little walks around the BIG block she normally pulls a little on her lead but today she has just been by my side pulled once and that was to sniff her lamppost we have a lamppost we have to sniff EVERYtime we go past it.


----------



## candysmum

temo at 2pm was 37.4 so its gone up .2 degrees again

37.2 @ 8am
37.4 @ 10am
37.2 @ 12pm
37.4 @ 2pm


----------



## trekkiemo

Temp being in low 37 is ok ,it can drop any time now,you will know as Candy will show you more .She is more than likely to have puppies at night when all is quiet.My girls usually start first stage during day and give birth 9pm-5.30am
when house is quiet.I had a litter on 5th Nov the fireworks brought labour on and she was franticly trying to find safe place to give birth whilst all the fireworks were going off.I had to go into whelping box and let her cuddle into me whilst she gave birth.All puppies born within 70 mins.Never what that again.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Temp being in low 37 is ok ,it can drop any time now,you will know as Candy will show you more .She is more than likely to have puppies at night when all is quiet.My girls usually start first stage during day and give birth 9pm-5.30am
> when house is quiet.I had a litter on 5th Nov the fireworks brought labour on and she was franticly trying to find safe place to give birth whilst all the fireworks were going off.I had to go into whelping box and let her cuddle into me whilst she gave birth.All puppies born within 70 mins.Never what that again.


oh bless her, poor thing. she must of been so frightened.

she is sleeping at the moment ithink she is chasing a rabbit her paws are going lol.

EDIT: what do you mean show me more???


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Temp being in low 37 is ok ,it can drop any time now,you will know as Candy will show you more .She is more than likely to have puppies at night when all is quiet.My girls usually start first stage during day and give birth 9pm-5.30am
> when house is quiet.I had a litter on 5th Nov the fireworks brought labour on and she was franticly trying to find safe place to give birth whilst all the fireworks were going off.I had to go into whelping box and let her cuddle into me whilst she gave birth.All puppies born within 70 mins.Never what that again.


so true, they do like to give birth at the most unconvenient times dont they one of mine started christmas eve night and by 5 am christmas morning i was ringing the vet who told me not to worry all was fine and she had the 1st puppy 6am christmas morning and last at about 11am. kids had to wait to open their presents and dinner was all behind but couldnt be helped , she came first


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> so true, they do like to give birth at the most unconvenient times dont they one of mine started christmas eve night and by 5 am christmas morning i was ringing the vet who told me not to worry all was fine and she had the 1st puppy 6am christmas morning and last at about 11am. kids had to wait to open their presents and dinner was all behind but couldnt be helped , she came first


oh xmas babbies thats so sweet.


----------



## candysmum

i found this: do you think candy could just be in the low 37? i dont know grasping at straws i think.



> LENGTH OF CANINE PREGNANCY
> 
> Dogs carry a pregnancy for about 2 months, (compared to about 9 months for humans).
> 
> Birth of a litter of puppies is known as "whelping". The length of "gestation" i.e. the time period between breeding and whelping averages 63 days.
> 
> The delivery date is just an estimate. Like the timing of heat cycles, the due date is not set in stone. Even for a single dam, 2 litters may have different gestational lengths.
> 
> As the due date approaches, breeders can predict when whelping is about to start by monitoring the female's rectal temperature twice a day. An drop in temperature predicts the start of labor.According to Dr. Dan Rice, DVM, author of The Complete Book of Dog Breeding, page 77: "Normally, the temperature drops several degrees, from a normal of 101.5 ° F (38.6 ° C) to less than 100 ° F (37.7° C), often as low as 98 ° F (36.6 ° C) or 99 ° F (37.2° C). This happens about 12 to 24 hours before productive Stage II labor begins.
> 
> If you decide to take her temperature, follow a specific routine. Use a lubricated oral stubby human thermometer. Insert the bulb end into her rectum about one inch (2.5 cm) and hold it there for a minute, or two. Repeat the procedure three times a day, and record the time and temperature on a note pad. To be a valid predictor, the temperature must be taken and recorded at the same times each day. A random, hit or miss technique is not of much value in predicting whelping time because the normal body temperature rises and falls slightly with exercise, rest, and meals."


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> oh bless her, poor thing. she must of been so frightened.
> 
> she is sleeping at the moment ithink she is chasing a rabbit her paws are going lol.
> 
> EDIT: what do you mean show me more???


She will start to clean herself more and looking at her rear and then at you.The way she will look at you will definately let you know and also crying a little at times needing reasurance.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i found this: do you think candy could just be in the low 37? i dont know grasping at straws i think.


As I did say low 37 is good .Your girls a good eater so may not go off food totally not all do.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> As I did say low 37 is good .Your girls a good eater so may not go off food totally not all do.


thank you SO much sorry to keep asking i think i'm just trying to get myself back up to my chirpy self.

You have been a great help

you all have . I will send you a big bunch of virtual flowers and chocolates.xx

candy is still sleeping and her next temp is at 4pm


----------



## trekkiemo

Nae bother as we say up here.The waiting and watching is horrible I remember my first time so well.I am a little better at it now .I am glad to answer your questions lol.

Keep your chin up and let Candy know you are ok and I promise you will have puppies soon.


----------



## candysmum

she keeps looking at me and checking i'm still here she has just tried to roll on her back and it didn't work so she gave up bless her.

i'm ok, just the waiting i have never been very good at waiting :blushing:


----------



## JANICE199

*Come on Trish chin up mate,your doing a grand job... And i think i can say for everyone, we are so pleased you are taking the time to share this special time with us all..Today will be the day, i bet..*


----------



## 3 red dogs

we are all on the edge of our seats here Candy.. 90% of the forum is watching this thread.. i cant remember a thread as long as this for ages, and not one bad word.. its so refreshing, keep up the good work candysmom, we are all waiting in anticipation.


----------



## trekkiemo

Happy days!!
I too think you are doing really great and this thread will help a lot of people having their first litter as all your questions have been good ones ,


----------



## Vixie

good afternoon all, had to go out and came straight back to this thread lol we are all behind you Trish and Candy, and I totally agree with Red and trekkiemo


----------



## candysmum

thanks guys 

candy is now munching away on her biscuits that have been in her bowl since 11am she just had a wee in the garden.


----------



## carol

candysmum said:


> she keeps looking at me and checking i'm still here she has just tried to roll on her back and it didn't work so she gave up bless her.
> 
> i'm ok, just the waiting i have never been very good at waiting :blushing:


dont worry they will come when she is ready, i know its hard playing the waiting game your both get there in the end, just be thank full your not waiting for a elephant 22months peggers


----------



## candysmum

temp update
37.6

ARGGGGGG shes driving me insane! in a nice way of course

37.2 @ 8am
37.4 @ 10am
37.2 @ 12pm
37.4 @ 2pm
37.6 @ 4pm


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> temp update
> 37.6
> 
> ARGGGGGG shes driving me insane! in a nice way of course
> 
> 37.2 @ 8am
> 37.4 @ 10am
> 37.2 @ 12pm
> 37.4 @ 2pm
> 37.6 @ 4pm


to be honest I didnt take my girls temp so often as I knew it would drive me mad fluctuating like that  I relied more on her behaviour as thats what clinched it for me, once she was close it was very obvious that it was all stations go 

The waiting is the worst isnt it


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> to be honest I didnt take my girls temp so often as I knew it would drive me mad fluctuating like that  I relied more on her behaviour as thats what clinched it for me, once she was close it was very obvious that it was all stations go


i have to agree, there is no mistaking the start when she really starts, oh i hope its tonight coz we are going to be out all day tomorrow, but i will try and get a sneaky look on my sons laptop throughout the day


----------



## candysmum

cant remember who it was but when i had a big drop thursday someone said to start taking it every couple of hours so i have since. 

should i stop and go back to 5 times?


----------



## Insane

I think I would only take it later tonight if there is no changes, when I was thinking about whether I should go to bed or not.


----------



## 3 red dogs

carol said:


> dont worry they will come when she is ready, i know its hard playing the waiting game your both get there in the end, just be thank full your not waiting for a elephant 22months peggers


hmmm, wonder if we got any members with pet elephants that are preggers??


----------



## archiebaby

to be honest i would only take it morning and night and maybe you will see the significant drop you want


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> to be honest i would only take it morning and night and maybe you will see the significant drop you want


I agree or maybe once in-between if you cant bare to wait all day 

the only other time I would take it is if you really thought something was happening and you wanted to check

its just my personal opinion though and I suppose some will say to continue the 2 hour routine


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> to be honest i would only take it morning and night and maybe you will see the significant drop you want


or miss it lol

well i will finished today and then tomorrow go onto 3 times see how she is.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> or miss it lol
> 
> well i will finished today and then tomorrow go onto 3 times see how she is.


I hope you dont think I was saying to stop doing it or that you were doing anything wrong as you are not, I was just saying that seeing it go up and down every 2 hours would drive me mad and think that nothing was happening 

I think you are doing a wonderful job of taking care of your girl


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> I hope you dont think I was saying to stop doing it or that you were doing anything wrong as you are not, I was just saying that seeing it go up and down every 2 hours would drive me mad and think that nothing was happening
> 
> I think you are doing a wonderful job of taking care of your girl


i second that, just thought it may be easier on you as the constant ups and downs is very frustrating for you,to be honest you will not miss the stages and i suppose the temp thing is very good if you are not going to be with your girl 24/7 but we all know you are,so you are very unlikely to miss it , if that makes sense?


----------



## archiebaby

and s8ds law if you aint taking the temp it will start anyways ( fingers crossed)


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I hope you dont think I was saying to stop doing it or that you were doing anything wrong as you are not, I was just saying that seeing it go up and down every 2 hours would drive me mad and think that nothing was happening
> 
> I think you are doing a wonderful job of taking care of your girl


no i didn't think that at all.

just asking how often i should do it as of now. I'll leave her be until later tonight and do it 3 times tomorrow and the next day and the next lol

archie your right i'm sure the minute i leave her bum alone things will start popping out the other!!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> no i didn't think that at all.
> 
> just asking how often i should do it as of now. I'll leave her be until later tonight and do it 3 times tomorrow and the next day and the next lol
> 
> archie your right i'm sure the minute i leave her bum alone things will start popping out the other!!


lol yes hopefully


----------



## Guest

Hiya hun

I've been visiting my folks all day after a horrible horrible start! Little Tiny billy is poorly and in the vets. 

He fell over his own feet coming into the house and has badly banged his chin on the doorstep (yes he is that tiny lol). I whipped him up to the vets,but as he has eaten they couldnt do that much... he's been there all day. Waiting for ex-rays now....

so from

cat having c-section and losing 2 kittens (2 are fine and dandy)
other cat going missing
billy hurting himself

what else can go wrong?

please candy lets have some pups i really need cheering up - feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Hiya hun
> 
> I've been visiting my folks all day after a horrible horrible start! Little Tiny billy is poorly and in the vets.
> 
> He fell over his own feet coming into the house and has badly banged his chin on the doorstep (yes he is that tiny lol). I whipped him up to the vets,but as he has eaten they couldnt do that much... he's been there all day. Waiting for ex-rays now....
> 
> so from
> 
> cat having c-section and losing 2 kittens (2 are fine and dandy)
> other cat going missing
> billy hurting himself
> 
> what else can go wrong?
> 
> please candy lets have some pups i really need cheering up - feeling very sorry for myself.


Sorry you're having a bad day Sally 
Hope Billy's ok.

Sh x


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> Hiya hun
> 
> I've been visiting my folks all day after a horrible horrible start! Little Tiny billy is poorly and in the vets.
> 
> He fell over his own feet coming into the house and has badly banged his chin on the doorstep (yes he is that tiny lol). I whipped him up to the vets,but as he has eaten they couldnt do that much... he's been there all day. Waiting for ex-rays now....
> 
> so from
> 
> cat having c-section and losing 2 kittens (2 are fine and dandy)
> other cat going missing
> billy hurting himself
> 
> what else can go wrong?
> 
> please candy lets have some pups i really need cheering up - feeling very sorry for myself.


awww hun i hope all is well soon

well i dont know whats shes doing but shes eaten dinner too!!! so thats all 3 of her meals eaten ok lunch was at about 2 o clock but she ate it. she hasn'tfinished her dinner though!!!

he had a poo in the garden just now its still not solid but not as runny as it was.

time will tell at 8 i will take a temp


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> awww hun i hope all is well soon
> 
> well i dont know whats shes doing but shes eaten dinner too!!! so thats all 3 of her meals eaten ok lunch was at about 2 o clock but she ate it. she hasn'tfinished her dinner though!!!
> 
> he had a poo in the garden just now its still not solid but not as runny as it was.
> 
> time will tell at 8 i will take a temp


I bet you will think well they wont arrive today and that will be the day they arrive, it cant be to far away now so keep your chin up :biggrin:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> no i didn't think that at all.
> 
> just asking how often i should do it as of now. I'll leave her be until later tonight and do it 3 times tomorrow and the next day and the next lol
> 
> archie your right i'm sure the minute i leave her bum alone things will start popping out the other!!


I take temp 3-4 times a day to get an idea of her normal temp .For this to work it has to be same time every day,this is how you see temp go down.when it goes down I take it 2 hourly a couple of time to see if it is staying down.The temp drop stays down for 3=4 hrs and then goes back up.That is the sign 1st stage within 24hrs.


----------



## umber

Candyyy I have to go out this evening and I hope on my return your lovely babies will be here with us in the world! 

Good Luck Trish!


----------



## banshee

Fingers crossed here ..... hope everything goes ok


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I take temp 3-4 times a day to get an idea of her normal temp .For this to work it has to be same time every day,this is how you see temp go down.when it goes down I take it 2 hourly a couple of time to see if it is staying down.The temp drop stays down for 3=4 hrs and then goes back up.That is the sign 1st stage within 24hrs.


well i can see a pattern with yesterday on my paper wher ei write it all down. and i did take it at 6pm out of habit lol

it was 37.8 @ 6pm

we just had a walk and she came home went out in the garden adn wee'd she is now in her whelping box eyeing me.

I dont think it will be tonight i am starting to think she is going to have them monday her due date. just becasu eit will be more difficult in the house to arrange everything lol.


----------



## Georgina

hi trish hope you are all ok, am in work tonight but will keep logging in to see how things are going, send all the luck that the babbies will be here later tonight, big hugs to you all x x


----------



## Insane

candysmum said:


> well i can see a pattern with yesterday on my paper wher ei write it all down. and i did take it at 6pm out of habit lol
> 
> it was 37.8 @ 6pm
> 
> we just had a walk and she came home went out in the garden adn wee'd she is now in her whelping box eyeing me.
> 
> I dont think it will be tonight i am starting to think she is going to have them monday her due date. just becasu eit will be more difficult in the house to arrange everything lol.


Nope I think it will be tomorrow. I said on your poll Sunday and I still think that but think positive if you need the vets help Monday would be better. Jess had hers on Sunday and because I got soo worried I rung the emergency vet and nearly had to pay Sunday charges, luckily she gave birth to the first pup in the car going there and I was able to cancel the vet in time, he was very grateful as he was in the middle of his dinner lol.


----------



## Guest

just to let you ladies know - billy's jaw isnt broken! just badly bruised! YAY!

off to get him and then going to spend a quiet night cuddled up on the sofa with him!

Good luck Candy and trish xxx


----------



## reddogsX3

billyboysmammy said:


> just to let you ladies know - billy's jaw isnt broken! just badly bruised! YAY!
> 
> off to get him and then going to spend a quiet night cuddled up on the sofa with him!
> 
> Good luck Candy and trish xxx


that is great news.

wendy


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> well i can see a pattern with yesterday on my paper wher ei write it all down. and i did take it at 6pm out of habit lol
> 
> it was 37.8 @ 6pm
> 
> we just had a walk and she came home went out in the garden adn wee'd she is now in her whelping box eyeing me.
> 
> I dont think it will be tonight i am starting to think she is going to have them monday her due date. just becasu eit will be more difficult in the house to arrange everything lol.


Things are moving in the right direction so don`t get disheartened.I think she`ll give you a sign tomorrow and babbies weehors monday.
Its always they way with puppies they never come when you want them to.
Fisrt litters are rarely early most on due date or beyond.I will be very surprised if she goes beyond monday .Fingers crossed Candy starts 1 stage soon.


----------



## candysmum

Day 51 @ 6.30pm temp was 37.8

Day 52 @ 6.30pm temp was 38.0

Day 53 @ 5.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 54 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.9
Day 54 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 54 @ 10.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 55 @ 9.45am temp was 37.5
Day 55 @ 3.15pm temp was 37.4
Day 55 @ 8.15pm temp was 38.0

monday
Day 56 @ 9.00am temp was 37.9
Day 56 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 56 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 56 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 56 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.6

tuesday
Day 57 @ 8.00am temp was 37.3
Day 57 @ 9.00am temp was 37.0
Day 57 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 57 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

wednesday 
Day 58 @ 9.00am temp was 37.7
Day 58 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 58 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.3

Thursday
Day 59 @ 8.00am temp was 37.5
Day 59 @ 10.00am temp was 37.6
Day 59 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 59 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 59 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 59 @ 6.00pm temp was 36.8 (BIG DROP)
Day 59 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.7
Day 59 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.5

Friday
Day 60 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 10.00am temp was 37.5
Day 60 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 60 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 60 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.4

Saturday
Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was (well it aint 10pm yet HEHEHE)


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Things are moving in the right direction so don`t get disheartened.I think she`ll give you a sign tomorrow and babbies weehors monday.
> Its always they way with puppies they never come when you want them to.
> Fisrt litters are rarely early most on due date or beyond.I will be very surprised if she goes beyond monday .Fingers crossed Candy starts 1 stage soon.


thanks and i hope you have a good football match tomorrow.


----------



## StaffieMad

i hope everything goes ok for all


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> just to let you ladies know - billy's jaw isnt broken! just badly bruised! YAY!
> 
> off to get him and then going to spend a quiet night cuddled up on the sofa with him!
> 
> Good luck Candy and trish xxx


oh thats great news

HUMMMM i dont want to panick or get excited but candy is laying on her side and 3 times she has jumpped up and looked at her back end not gone towards it just looked and laid back down.

Shes now drinking! oh well thought i would mention it lol. she will go back to sleep in a miunte i'm sure. bet she was farting!!!!!

HA haven't even finished typing and shes back in bed going to sleep


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> thanks and i hope you have a good football match tomorrow.


Thanks ,two things I want to happen tomorrow,Candy to have her babbies and my beloved h---s to win the cup.


----------



## archiebaby

just keep your eye on her trish that she dosesnt suddenly start pushing she may be one of those girls? believe me i have had them and it takes you by surprise:biggrin:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> oh thats great news
> 
> HUMMMM i dont want to panick or get excited but candy is laying on her side and 3 times she has jumpped up and looked at her back end not gone towards it just looked and laid back down.
> 
> Shes now drinking! oh well thought i would mention it lol. she will go back to sleep in a miunte i'm sure. bet she was farting!!!!!
> 
> HA haven't even finished typing and shes back in bed going to sleep


She is feeling movement .


----------



## trekkiemo

How is Candy now trish?


----------



## candysmum

on my bed sleeping as that is where i was until just now. with a whinning whistling nose while she is breathing.

i'll take her temp in an hour shee what is says.

farting like a trooper too!


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> just keep your eye on her trish that she dosesnt suddenly start pushing she may be one of those girls? believe me i have had them and it takes you by surprise:biggrin:


well she better get off my bed then its a very expensive bed lol


----------



## vizzy24

lol well that will definitley be where she decides to give birth then lol


----------



## Georgina

come on candy you can do it girl, good luck trish got everything crossed x x


----------



## archiebaby

lol,, my friend had exactly that just before christmas, had a beautiful whelping box all ready and bailey decided the bed was better so thats where she had them, my friend didnt have the heart to move her and the bedding and mattress was completely ruined as you can imagine


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes ,when I was young ,many moons ago,my cat always slept on my bed with me and gave birth to 8 kittens while I was sleeping.What a fright I got when my mum came in to wake me,she saw the kittens and mess and shouted for me to get out of bed.We didn`t know she was pregnant .


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> lol,, my friend had exactly that just before christmas, had a beautiful whelping box all ready and bailey decided the bed was better so thats where she had them, my friend didnt have the heart to move her and the bedding and mattress was completely ruined as you can imagine


i have a full blown memory foam bed its £6k worth of bed she IS NOT having them there!!!!

She has really bad wind and is drinking like a trooper now!

edit: just gone outside for a wee adn loads of mucus again


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> i have a full blown memory foam bed its £6k worth of bed she IS NOT having them there!!!!
> 
> She has really bad wind and is drinking like a trooper now!


lol I would keep her of the bed then just in case


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> i have a full blown memory foam bed its £6k worth of bed she IS NOT having them there!!!!
> 
> She has really bad wind and is drinking like a trooper now!


ahh bless her,but i am sure if she really,really wanted to you would let her trish


----------



## peppapug

Sorry i am sure i should read back but a little lost.

What's the current temp????? My girls dropped and cracked straight on with it within a couple of hours of the drop :thumbup1:


----------



## trekkiemo

She`s not had true drop yet ,due date monday.


----------



## candysmum

i just took her temp and its 37.9

she is a little restless she cant seem to get comfy bless her.

xx


----------



## candysmum

just so its all up together and up to date.

Day 51 @ 6.30pm temp was 37.8

Day 52 @ 6.30pm temp was 38.0

Day 53 @ 5.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 54 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.9
Day 54 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 54 @ 10.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 55 @ 9.45am temp was 37.5
Day 55 @ 3.15pm temp was 37.4
Day 55 @ 8.15pm temp was 38.0

monday
Day 56 @ 9.00am temp was 37.9
Day 56 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 56 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 56 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 56 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.6

tuesday
Day 57 @ 8.00am temp was 37.3
Day 57 @ 9.00am temp was 37.0
Day 57 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 57 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

wednesday 
Day 58 @ 9.00am temp was 37.7
Day 58 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 58 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.3

Thursday
Day 59 @ 8.00am temp was 37.5
Day 59 @ 10.00am temp was 37.6
Day 59 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 59 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 59 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 59 @ 6.00pm temp was 36.8 (BIG DROP)
Day 59 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.7
Day 59 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.5

Friday
Day 60 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 10.00am temp was 37.5
Day 60 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 60 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 60 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.4

Saturday
Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9


----------



## vizzy24

she's not laying next to a radiator is she lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Are you taking temp whilst shes resting or after she has been outside?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Are you taking temp whilst shes resting or after she has been outside?


resting. i take it before she goes outside. am i doing it wrong?

She just went outside and had another poo. its the lastet fasion again.

She was sleeping on the floor by the sofa when i took her temp just now


----------



## trekkiemo

No you`re not doing it wrong,just wondered. Candys certainly holding onto her puppies.
I take temp after they have been out,usually 15mins later.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> No you`re not doing it wrong,just wondered. Candys certainly holding onto her puppies.


tell me about it shes now in her box staring at me. i dont know if i should go to bed or stay up LOL. i;m guessing by her temp it will be safe to go to bed.

shall i take it again then? it was about 20 mintes ago she went out


----------



## Guest

Set you alarm for 2am and check on her 
all the best
love
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum

is it perhaps a bit like a watched kettle never boils?


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Set you alarm for 2am and check on her
> all the best
> love
> DT


do you think really? I'll probably be awake knowing me i haven't slept really well since thursday when she stopped eating lol.

shes pacing now doesn't seem to knwo what she wants to do bless her.


----------



## candysmum

Lily's Mum said:


> is it perhaps a bit like a watched kettle never boils?


i'e given up watching her she is following me about and then stays next to me thats enough i just take her outside so i am with her JUST incase and her temp thats about it.


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> do you think really? I'll probably be awake knowing me i haven't slept really well since thursday when she stopped eating lol.
> 
> shes pacing now doesn't seem to knwo what she wants to do bless her.


sounds to me like them little ums are on their way! TONIGHT!
DT


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> sounds to me like them little ums are on their way! TONIGHT!
> DT


why do you say that her temps gone sky high again has candy told you something i dont know?


----------



## trekkiemo

She must have,we better get the coffee on,hehe


----------



## BubblegumQueen

I've been reading this thread and im hopeing she has her babys soon as i am moving on monday and i wont have the internet for possibly 2 weeks 
Come on babys plz come before monday :thumbsup:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ARGH candy still hasn't had babies !!

I havent been on this forum for 2 days , i was expecting to come on here to find 101 PUPPIES!!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> She must have,we better get the coffee on,hehe


i must admit she looks different but i think thats just me being hopeful.


----------



## Tigerneko

aww come on Candy, it must be time to pop soon :lol: if only she knew how many people she's had gripped this last few days!!!! lol


----------



## candysmum

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> ARGH candy still hasn't had babies !!
> 
> I havent been on this forum for 2 days , i was expecting to come on here to find 101 PUPPIES!!


sorry to disapoint xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes ,its possible she could drop temp and start pushing within a few hours ,I can`t with all honesty say that Candy will have her pups tonight. 
Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> tell me about it shes now in her box staring at me. i dont know if i should go to bed or stay up LOL. i;m guessing by her temp it will be safe to go to bed.
> 
> shall i take it again then? it was about 20 mintes ago she went out


IMO Not every Bitch is the same or by the Book. I have 3 bitches here that never dropped their Temp. Has she changed shape at all? What day is she on now?


----------



## BubblegumQueen

Is any one been guessing how many babys she is going to have? 
Think i will guess 8


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

No dissapointment just shock!! 

I thought she was going to pop friday!

Xx


----------



## candysmum

clueless said:


> IMO Not every Bitch is the same or by the Book. I have 3 bitches here that never dropped their Temp. Has she changed shape at all? What day is she on now?


we are on day 61

She has kinda changed shape its hard to explain she has more of a waist again its like verythign has dropped low and she natural indented wasit is showing.

Does that make sense at all?


----------



## candysmum

BubblegumQueen said:


> Is any one been guessing how many babys she is going to have?
> Think i will guess 8


yes we have s poll in the breeding thread somewhere


----------



## trekkiemo

clueless said:


> IMO Not every Bitch is the same or by the Book. I have 3 bitches here that never dropped their Temp. Has she changed shape at all? What day is she on now?


Yes agree with you ,the best is to watch Candy and be guided by her,you are the one that is with her and know if she is showing signs .


----------



## kellybaker

Well I'm off to bed now, hopefully there will be puppies in the morning and if not then I hope both you and Candy have a goods night kip. See you all in the morning, nighty night x.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Yes agree with you ,the best is to watch Candy and be guided by her,you are the one that is with her and know if she is showing signs .


i don't know what the signs are anymore out of all my whelping boox and the book of the bitch and searchign the web she had all the signs yesterday then started eating and then her temp went back up so i'm at a loss if i am truthful. :confused5: :confused5:

I dont knwo what i am looking for now. the temp was in the low 37 which all the books say, the pooing, the restlessness the not eating the laying on her side it was all there some of it still is i just don't know now i think i will only know when she pants or starts straining i think she is a hard girl to just know with thats what i have decided anyway lol


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> Well I'm off to bed now, hopefully there will be puppies in the morning and if not then I hope both you and Candy have a goods night kip. See you all in the morning, nighty night x.


Night Kelly sleep tight

xxx


----------



## thisby1

Hi Trishia, hope your ok hun and that Candy is blissfully unaware of us all fussing! 

My little bitch was very unsettled prior to whelping and kept looking round at her back end as though she had just delivered a pup (although she hadn't). 

She was whining a little bit but things really got going when she started shivering.....

I hope this helps....I know each bitch is different and all the info gets so confusing.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i don't know what the signs are anymore out of all my whelping boox and the book of the bitch and searchign the web she had all the signs yesterday then started eating and then her temp went back up so i'm at a loss if i am truthful. :confused5: :confused5:
> 
> I dont knwo what i am looking for now. the temp was in the low 37 which all the books say, the pooing, the restlessness the not eating the laying on her side it was all there some of it still is i just don't know now i think i will only know when she pants or starts straining i think she is a hard girl to just know with thats what i have decided anyway lol


That threw us all ,she is more than likely to have them during the night.She will let you know,once she starts shivering a bit when lying down that is her feeling them moving into place puppies come pretty soon after that.Really only pant when puppy is coming.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> we are on day 61
> 
> She has kinda changed shape its hard to explain she has more of a waist again its like verythign has dropped low and she natural indented wasit is showing.
> 
> Does that make sense at all?


hi, back again after my OH stole the computer away 

yes it makes sense, thats what happened to my girl, everything dropped ready for the birth, she wasnt long after that, she didnt show any other signs just got up on the sofa and started to push, I had to move her quickly to her whelping area  my girl had the pups just after I came home from the school run at about 8:45am at least it wasnt a middle of the night job


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> i don't know what the signs are anymore out of all my whelping boox and the book of the bitch and searchign the web she had all the signs yesterday then started eating and then her temp went back up so i'm at a loss if i am truthful. :confused5: :confused5:
> 
> I dont knwo what i am looking for now. the temp was in the low 37 which all the books say, the pooing, the restlessness the not eating the laying on her side it was all there some of it still is i just don't know now i think i will only know when she pants or starts straining i think she is a hard girl to just know with thats what i have decided anyway lol


She sounded as if she was just uncomfortable going by your description. If you look at her from above you will notice a change in shape as pups move down. Gradual slope to sides of spine etc... I have found my bitches abdominal area becomes very hard and tense about 3-4 hours prior to whelping. You will know so relax


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> hi, back again after my OH stole the computer away
> 
> yes it makes sense, thats what happened to my girl, everything dropped ready for the birth, she wasnt long after that, she didnt show any other signs just got up on the sofa and started to push, I had to move her quickly to her whelping area


well we will see how the night goes i guess

she is snoring at the moment. 

if only she knew.

I'm going to need a new book soon too i have nrealy finished the one i am reading just trying to keep my mind off it all.

lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well we will see how the night goes i guess
> 
> she is snoring at the moment.
> 
> if only she knew.
> 
> I'm going to need a new book soon too i have nrealy finished the one i am reading just trying to keep my mind off it all.
> 
> lol


lol at least shes getting plenty of rest 

its hard going trying to keep yourself occupied and not continually worrying or waiting, towards the end its a case of please have the pups so I can think straight again lol


----------



## thedogsmother

candysmum said:


> we are on day 61


What is the usual/average amount of days that they are pregnant?


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> lol at least shes getting plenty of rest
> 
> its hard going trying to keep yourself occupied and not continually worrying or waiting, towards the end its a case of please have the pups so I can think straight again lol


lol i think i have forgotten how to think. but thats too good old james patterson he is doign a good job at keeping me pretty much on the straight and narrow lol

her tummy is so full of pups it feels hard all the time at the moment i dont think its anything else!


----------



## candysmum

thedogsmother said:


> What is the usual/average amount of days that they are pregnant?


63 is the average.

they can have pups between 56 and 70 i think it is


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> lol i think i have forgotten how to think. but thats too good old james patterson he is doign a good job at keeping me pretty much on the straight and narrow lol
> 
> her tummy is so full of pups it feels hard all the time at the moment i dont think its anything else!


lol yep thinking is difficult at the best of times for me too, I think I lost half my brains having the kids and the rest went when my girl had her pups lol, I'm just wondering if I will ever get any back 

does her tummy feel harder than usual or just as it has the last few days? like you say it may just be that she has very little room left now


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> lol yep thinking is difficult at the best of times for me too, I think I lost half my brains having the kids and the rest went when my girl had her pups lol, I'm just wondering if I will ever get any back
> 
> does her tummy feel harder than usual or just as it has the last few days? like you say it may just be that she has very little room left now


when she was on the sofa felt solid like rock solid i thought i could be a contraction then but after taking her temp i dont think it was more like i had my hand on a 101 puppies


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> lol yep thinking is difficult at the best of times for me too, I think I lost half my brains having the kids and the rest went when my girl had her pups lol, I'm just wondering if I will ever get any back
> 
> does her tummy feel harder than usual or just as it has the last few days? like you say it may just be that she has very little room left now


oh yeah 4 kids left me with no brains either this is totally taking it away. I'm sure i will need to redo my psychology as i would have forgotten everything LOL


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

WWhats dad like??

Xx


----------



## candysmum

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> WWhats dad like??
> 
> Xx


there is a picture of dad in the thread somewhere.

he is a black spot carriers the liver gene so candy can have both black and liver spots.

this is dad:
View attachment 18068


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> when she was on the sofa felt solid like rock solid i thought i could be a contraction then but after taking her temp i dont think it was more like i had my hand on a 101 puppies


its awful not knowing if they are on their way or not isnt it, perhaps she will be one of the dogs that doesnt have the temp drop?? I'm sure you will know for sure once she starts 



candysmum said:


> oh yeah 4 kids left me with no brains either this is totally taking it away. I'm sure i will need to redo my psychology as i would have forgotten everything LOL


lol I feel the same way, I started a psychology degree after I had my first child but things happened with my second child and never finished, I would love to go back and complete it, though I think I have forgotten it all as well 

My 4 have gone to their uncles for the weekend so I have some peace for a few days, its much too quiet here I'm not used to it lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> its awful not knowing if they are on their way or not isnt it, perhaps she will be one of the dogs that doesnt have the temp drop?? I'm sure you will know for sure once she starts
> 
> lol I feel the same way, I started a psychology degree after I had my first child but things happened with my second child and never finished, I would love to go back and complete it, though I think I have forgotten it all as well
> 
> My 4 have gone to their uncles for the weekend so I have some peace for a few days, its much too quiet here I'm not used to it lol


I haven't finished my psych yet still doing it half way through.

i am doing the bit about WHY we forget and STM and LTM and Senory memories.

How about a dally for the weekend maybe she will deliver there!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> I haven't finished my psych yet still doing it half way through.
> 
> i am doing the bit about WHY we forget and STM and LTM and Senory memories.
> 
> How about a dally for the weekend maybe she will deliver there!


how are you finding the course? are you enjoying it?

Yep bring her down, mind you the car journey may start her off lol I love being an animal midwife, I think I have missed my calling somewhere lol maybe should have done a course on animals


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> how are you finding the course? are you enjoying it?
> 
> Yep bring her down, mind you the car journey may start her off lol I love being an animal midwife, I think I have missed my calling somewhere lol maybe should have done a course on animals


its interesting but i am only doing it for my lifetime goal. a stepping stone towards my midwifery.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

AWWW dad is cute!!

ooo liver colour ^^

Xx


----------



## candysmum

Happy sunday everyone

We are now on day 62 adn puppies are Due TOMORROW. do you think if i tell candy this she might do something now????


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> its interesting but i am only doing it for my lifetime goal. a stepping stone towards my midwifery.


ha ha how spooky is that  two of the women I started the course with have become midwives and say they love it, good luck with the course and I hope you fulfil your goal of becoming a midwife and I'm sure you will


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> Happy sunday everyone
> 
> We are now on day 62 adn puppies are Due TOMORROW. do you think if i tell candy this she might do something now????


Happy Sunday 

ha ha well its worth a try :biggrin:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

HAPPY SUNDAY!!!!

Come on candy were ALL WAITING!


----------



## PoisonGirl

If Candy could talk I reckon she would tell you to enjoy the peace while you can 
The next 8 weeks are going to be SO busy- I hope your oh is going to help clean up poop?! (Mine rarely does).

Off to bed shortly, should have time to check in when I get up, but going swimming- Don't have them while I'm out, will you Candy? 

XxX


----------



## canuckjill

She'll probably have them right on time Sunday night Monday morning 3 AM and tell you she read the book of the bitch so held on til day 63 lol. Best wishes hope it's soon....Jill


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> ha ha how spooky is that  two of the women I started the course with have become midwives and say they love it, good luck with the course and I hope you fulfil your goal of becoming a midwife and I'm sure you will


well i said to hubby i would do the psych course if i failed then i know wi will never make it through higher education access course to get to uni.

so far i have passed every assignment i have had to do which is scary.

but i have put it on hold while candy has been at the end of her prengnacy i tried doing some on monday and tueday but i jut couldn't get it to sink in!

she just looked at me!


----------



## candysmum

canuckjill said:


> She'll probably have them right on time Sunday night Monday morning 3 AM and tell you she read the book of the bitch so held on til day 63 lol. Best wishes hope it's soon....Jill


well wouldn't surprise me she sniffed the pages everytime i had it out maybe she was reading it. same as my othe rbreeding books.

she sniffed the one i am readng now but lost interest pretty quick dont think she likes James patterson.


----------



## candysmum

poisongirl said:


> If Candy could talk I reckon she would tell you to enjoy the peace while you can
> The next 8 weeks are going to be SO busy- I hope your oh is going to help clean up poop?! (Mine rarely does).
> 
> Off to bed shortly, should have time to check in when I get up, but going swimming- Don't have them while I'm out, will you Candy?
> 
> XxX


hw will help but not alot most of it is on my head! his reply will be You put her to stud you clean up the S***


----------



## PoisonGirl

Lol, men!
My ohs reply was 'you wanted to take her in, you clean it up'

x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well i said to hubby i would do the psych course if i failed then i know wi will never make it through higher education access course to get to uni.
> 
> so far i have passed every assignment i have had to do which is scary.
> 
> but i have put it on hold while candy has been at the end of her prengnacy i tried doing some on monday and tueday but i jut couldn't get it to sink in!
> 
> she just looked at me!


the access course is what I did to got into uni, you will be fine, you do things step by step, and its mostly course work which I prefer to exams as I panic in exams and I'm not normally the type of person to panic lol

once she has them I'm sure you will be able to concentrate again


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> hw will help but not alot most of it is on my head! his reply will be You put her to stud you clean up the S***





poisongirl said:


> Lol, men!
> My ohs reply was 'you wanted to take her in, you clean it up'
> 
> x


dont they always find an answer to get out of doing the messy chores lol typical men :


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> the access course is what I did to got into uni, you will be fine, you do things step by step, and its mostly course work which I prefer to exams as I panic in exams and I'm not normally the type of person to panic lol
> 
> once she has them I'm sure you will be able to concentrate again


well i have my interview on the 25th to get into college to do the access course from september i want to do it in a year if i can so my sept 2010 i am in uni.

its scary as when i left school i had no goals it wasn't until 2000 i knew what i wanted to do with my life i had left school 3 years by then. done a college course for the sake of doing something as i had no idea what i wanted to do so did somethign pratical and did IT.

Yes most men do. but he has been nice and stated he wont finish flooring my attic becasue candy is due and he doesn't want to make to much noise!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well i have my interview on the 25th to get into college to do the access course from september i want to do it in a year if i can so my sept 2010 i am in uni.
> 
> its scary as when i left school i had no goals it wasn't until 2000 i knew what i wanted to do with my life i had left school 3 years by then. done a college course for the sake of doing something as i had no idea what i wanted to do so did somethign pratical and did IT.


good luck with the interview I'm sure you will get in. IT will always come in handy especially these days, almost all jobs require you to use a computer at some point


----------



## Vixie

How is Candy doing now?


----------



## Georgina

hi trish I have just got in from work how is candy any signs yet of babbies coming, hope your all ok


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> How is Candy doing now?


sleeping i was just thinking baout taking her temp shoving her in the garden adn then going to bed.

try and get some sleep if shes goign to wait until her due date i need some sleep as tahts tomorrow lol


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish I have just got in from work how is candy any signs yet of babbies coming, hope your all ok


hi hun

Unless snoring is a sign Nothing!


----------



## candysmum

just took her temps its 37.8 so i dont think anything is happening tonight so i am going to put her out and put myself to bed for a few hours

night all and i will let you know her temp at 8am. xxxx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> sleeping i was just thinking baout taking her temp shoving her in the garden adn then going to bed.
> 
> try and get some sleep if shes goign to wait until her due date i need some sleep as tahts tomorrow lol


sounds like a good idea, no need to stay up if she isnt showing any signs yet, sleep while you can thast what I say  and if you are worried about her having them in the middle of the night you can always set the alarm for say 3am check on her then go back to sleep until morning


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> just took her temps its 37.8 so i dont think anything is happening tonight so i am going to put her out and put myself to bed for a few hours
> 
> night all and i will let you know her temp at 8am. xxxx


night night hope you manage to get some sleep, talk to you tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Georgina

night Hun, night candy and please can we see your babbies soon x x


----------



## noushka05

are they here yet!!!!? or is Candy still hanging on?


----------



## LadyFrenchies

I know i cant wait to see the little angels... lol... i just love dalmations...i hope they come on out soon xox good luck Candy and Mum... xox


----------



## Georgina

morning trish, hope all are ok ? How is candy today? Good luck let's hope today is the day x x


----------



## Georges Mum

I saw a dalmation parked up outside of tescos yesterday - it did make me think of the royal girl...


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Come to think of it, i havent seen a dalmation at all for the past 6 months, the last i saw was in france, my nanas neighbour has one... I hope today is the day for Candy... xox


----------



## Emma+Lacey

hope you managed to get some rest and Candy is ok this morning


----------



## Vixie

Good morning, hope you had a good night and both you and Candy are well 

Morning everyone else here on Candy watch lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Morning all, hopefully everything went ok overnight, we`ll have to wait and see.

Trish ,hope you and Candy are ok.


----------



## archiebaby

morning all, i am going out today but will keep checking in hope all is well trish?


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m out too,old firm football match,will keep checking ,got a feeling things are happening.


----------



## Guest

Morning Trish!

Hope you had a peaceful night!

Good luck if anything happens today! I'm out this morning but will be back around 5ish to check on progress! xxx


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I`m out too,old firm football match,will keep checking ,got a feeling things are happening.


good luck with the match today
I am keeping my fingers crossed that things are on the move as well


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> I`m out too,old firm football match,will keep checking ,got a feeling things are happening.[/QUO
> 
> mmm think so too trekkiemo, just our luck todays the date and we are out! never mind as long as all is ok  trish is usually on before now though aint she?


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes, Late last night she did write she thought Candy was acting different,I told her to let Candy tell her it was time,I thought she would start during the night.Hope i`m right.Match starts at 3pm so i`ll be leaving at 2pm.My son will check for me.


----------



## thisby1

Morning all, have we got the patter of many feet this morning? 

Hoping Candy and Trish have had a good rest if not


----------



## dipdog

morning all hope candy is ok, hope today is the day, i will keep checking x


----------



## vizzy24

How are things this morning Trish?


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Always my first port of call when i switch the pc on 

Been totally engrossed and hoping no news from Trish is good news for Candy.

Even my oh tells me to get logged on to see whats happening lol
Will keep popping in to see if the pups have arrived.

Good morning to all *


----------



## Georgina

hi all do we know if we have puppys yet? Good luck trish come on candy you can do it good x x


----------



## trekkiemo

Derinately think things are happening at last.


----------



## Georges Mum

no news good news???Trish must be busy:thumbsup:


----------



## thisby1

I'm so excited for Trish....I wonder how many Candy will have?

This will be me in just over two weeks....my little Jack's due on the 3oth!


----------



## candysmum

HAHA Well no i was sleeping!!!!

Candy and i SLEPT all night 

She hasnt eaten this morning.
her temp at 8am was 37.2 she went out in the garden for ages. came back in and at 10 i check her temp again as she had been out and it was 38.1

So i'm stumpped i have NO CLUE.

we are going for a walk in minute but i am not holding my breath come to the conculsion she just doesn;t want me to see her babies.


----------



## thisby1

Tonight into early hrs of the morning I bet....glad youre both ok


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats a shame ,I really thought Candy had started .
Take temp less.


----------



## Georges Mum

we were all on tender hooks!!!


----------



## candysmum

we just went for a walk and i bumpped into the breeder that lives diagonal from me she breeds lurchers

she took on elook at candy and said next 24 hours.

i said really you think and she came back with 

yep he back end is so swallon, teats are down tail has a arch at the base of it and the belly is low and slops into her back

so if that means anything to you all thats what she said it gave me a little hope

she then said whens she due adn i said tomorrow

Candy also panted on her walk but its like a summers day here today so could be the heeat.


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Wow i cant wait lol and they arnt even my pups, it will be such a coincidence if they are born on page 101 and 102 - (101/2 dalmations, i love that film) does anyone know how many are expected from her...good look to both of u... xox


----------



## candysmum

danielle101 said:


> Wow i cant wait lol and they arnt even my pups, it will be such a coincidence if they are born on page 101 and 102 - (101/2 dalmations, i love that film) does anyone know how many are expected from her...good look to both of u... xox


we have seen six in the scan but i know there is more just by the size of her and the fact dally's normally have large litters


----------



## Georges Mum

can you take a new pgoto for us to see? I hope you guys get going soon- its been a long wait but well worth while!


----------



## trekkiemo

The puppies have dropped I too think within 24hrs.I will be out for few hours from 2 will keep in touch.


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
how is candy? what day no 62 am i right? x x


----------



## candysmum

just took these for you

sorry if they aren't clear holding a laptop up in the air and finding the button to click is hard lol

she dont look pregnant from the top much (this photo she doesn't look pregnant at all LOL)
View attachment 18080


View attachment 18081


View attachment 18082


View attachment 18083


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> how is candy? what day no 62 am i right? x x


yes its day 62 she is due tomorrow March 16th


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Thats a shame ,I really thought Candy had started .
> Take temp less.


i took temp at 8 and only at ten as she had been outside from just gone 8

i am going to take it at 
2pm
6pm and 10pm

so i have yesterdays times to compare with think thats ok?


----------



## Georgina

the pics are lovely,how are you? sending big hugs for candy x x


----------



## candysmum

candy has just eaten half of her breakfast so its about lunch time for her now. 

she is in the garden soaking up the sun but she stays byt he back door so i am in her sight. she hasn't left my sight yet bless her


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> the pics are lovely,how are you? sending big hugs for candy x x


tired even though i slept i dont think it was a deep sleep incase candy did need me in the night so i am feeling tired.


----------



## Georgina

bless her, so lets hope we can see the baabies tomorrow, even my mum is asking about candy now she has got so many fans x x


----------



## 3 red dogs

OMG Candysmom
Shes like a big spotty barrel on legs Bless her!!
It's gotta be today!! it just has to be.. 
i'll have to ring work tomorrow, if not, and tell them i'm giving birth, so i wont make it in!!!


----------



## candysmum

3 red dogs said:


> OMG Candysmom
> Shes like a big spotty barrel on legs Bless her!!
> It's gotta be today!! it just has to be..
> i'll have to ring work tomorrow, if not, and tell them i'm giving birth, so i wont make it in!!!


well let the press know you'll make a fortune

hows my stick thingy coming alone that your making for me??? dont forget 50/50


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Awww her pics are lovely  and i hope u and candy both get a good nights sleep soon  good luck again from my household and my 2 JRT pups  xox...


----------



## Georges Mum

bless her! Her feet look like they are in high heels! She's staying gracious despite a very rotund belly!! 

No pain no gain!!  lovely photos


----------



## candysmum

i have washed my car !!!!!!

and candy laid in the front room window watching me the whole time

xxx


----------



## Vixie

aww bless her she doesnt want you to leave her side, I bet she feels like your shadow at the moment


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> aww bless her she doesnt want you to leave her side, I bet she feels like your shadow at the moment


yes she is i nearly trip over her no matter where i go.

she is currently watching the children in the garden.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> yes she is i nearly trip over her no matter where i go.
> 
> she is currently watching the children in the garden.


at least you know she will be happy to have you there at the birth


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> at least you know she will be happy to have you there at the birth


yes it is reasuring on that front i am going to take her temp at 2 see how we are doing.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> yes it is reasuring on that front i am going to take her temp at 2 see how we are doing.


not long till the next temp then, lets hope is a low one


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> not long till the next temp then, lets hope is a low one


i hope so but i am not holding my breath anymore LOL


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i hope so but i am not holding my breath anymore LOL


LOL shes going to surprise you with them when you least expect it I think


----------



## candysmum

temp update 37.5

so lower LOL

i think she is i think shes just gonna be sat there and start pushing without any other signs at all. 

just to annoy me some more. and then have me running around like i've lost my head!  

but i love her! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## candysmum

Day 51 @ 6.30pm temp was 37.8

Day 52 @ 6.30pm temp was 38.0

Day 53 @ 5.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 54 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.9
Day 54 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 54 @ 10.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 55 @ 9.45am temp was 37.5
Day 55 @ 3.15pm temp was 37.4
Day 55 @ 8.15pm temp was 38.0

monday
Day 56 @ 9.00am temp was 37.9
Day 56 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 56 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 56 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 56 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.6

tuesday
Day 57 @ 8.00am temp was 37.3
Day 57 @ 9.00am temp was 37.0
Day 57 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 57 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

wednesday 
Day 58 @ 9.00am temp was 37.7
Day 58 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 58 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.3

Thursday
Day 59 @ 8.00am temp was 37.5
Day 59 @ 10.00am temp was 37.6
Day 59 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 59 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 59 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 59 @ 6.00pm temp was 36.8
Day 59 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.7
Day 59 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.5

Friday
Day 60 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 10.00am temp was 37.5
Day 60 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 60 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 60 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.4

Saturday
Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> temp update 37.5
> 
> so lower LOL
> 
> i think she is i think shes just gonna be sat there and start pushing without any other signs at all.
> 
> just to annoy me some more. and then have me running around like i've lost my head!
> 
> but i love her! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


 :lol::lol: 

whats not to love she is gorgeous  has she been much more loving since shes been pregnant or has she always been the same way?


----------



## candysmum

I am now stamping my feet and having the biggest paddy EVER!!!

THe bichon had 4 babies this morning and isn't due until next week yet candy OH NO she holds them in and keeps me o my toes and ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH


ITS NOT FAIR!!!! :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
ok paddy over LOL

I am never reading anymore breeding threads until Candy has delivered.

I just told her off and she looked at me and wagged her tail i couldn't help but laugh at her lol she knows i was playign by the way i wasnt telling her off lol
:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> whats not to love she is gorgeous  has she been much more loving since shes been pregnant or has she always been the same way?


she was a lap dog anyway Trying to have a dally sat on your lap was a nightmare but she did get more cuddly and as she got bigger i had to stop the trying to get on my lap as i couldn't breath!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> I am now stamping my feet and having the biggest paddy EVERY!!!
> 
> THe bichon had 4 babies this morning and isn't due until next week yet candy OH NO she holds them in and keeps me o my toes and ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH
> 
> ITS NOT FAIR!!!! :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
> ok paddy over LOL
> 
> I am never reading anymore breeding threads until Candy has delivered.
> 
> I just told her off and she looked at me and wagged her tail i couldn't help but laugh at her lol she knows i was playign by the way i wasnt telling her off lol
> :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


LOL sorry to laugh but its just the way isnt it, if you are waiting for something to happen everyone around you seems to get there first 

yep keep away from the other threads thats best or you will be pulling your hair out lol

if I pretend to give Gizzie my chihuahua pup a telling off he nibbles my fingers, you can tell he is really scared of me   :biggrin:


----------



## candysmum

well she is asleep in gher whelping box and i can see a pup popping up every so often can't have much space in there plenty of space out here guys come on out. its nice and warm with lots of love and cuddles nad attention from mummy and nanny.

You know you want some more space and taste mummys yummy milk. come on its lovely i have towels, sheets, milk, bottles pads, heat pad radiators all waiting for you and all these people o nthe interent and at school waiting for you they wanna see your pictures.

OH NO I'M GOING INSANE!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> OH NO I'M GOING INSANE!!!!


yep sounds like it ROFL :thumbup: I know how you feel though. Perhaps the sound of your voice will coax them out anything is worth a try


----------



## 3 red dogs

*** Hands Candysmum a large Brandy and a soft toy to cuddle*****
its ok hun, the men in white coats (with black spots) will be here soon to make you feel better!


----------



## clueless

Give her a Vindaloo LOL. They are better being in there longer, gives them plenty time to cook. I would rather have a litter over time than under


----------



## candysmum

3 red dogs said:


> *** Hands Candysmum a large Brandy and a soft toy to cuddle*****
> its ok hun, the men in white coats (with black spots) will be here soon to make you feel better!


make sure they dont do the jacket up to tight i dont want to be uncomfortable.

DO you think i can share my cell with you guys that are already in there maybe i could use my psychcology and talk my way out!!!

meat loaf isnt even making them want to come out. nothing working we have blasted meatloaf through the house, the kids are in the garden

I WASH THE CAR WHICH IS NO EASY TASK i'm 5ft 6 and its an MPV still had to get hubby to do the roof lol. I DONT DO CLEANING MY CAR. i'm only going uo a dirt track to the horses again. ok not for a while as i sold the horse but I will have one again soon. 
lol

Oh i have finished my book my hosue cant get any cleaner I'M BORED even mahjong is losing its thing for me


----------



## candysmum

clueless said:


> Give her a Vindaloo LOL. They are better being in there longer, gives them plenty time to cook. I would rather have a litter over time than under


i dont want to over cook them to much just on time would be brill. i dont like my things overdone


----------



## Georgina

Hi trish how you doing? How is candy? X x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> Hi trish how you doing? How is candy? X x


she is sleeping and i refuse to move so she can sleep so she can have her babies if i move she moves but i am trying to think more she sleeps then maybe just maybe she will pop them tonight as she has rested all day

think my theory will work???

great excuse ro make hubby sort out the 4 kids lol


----------



## Georgina

hope it works, I will be on here all night tonight as not in work today, can't wait x x


----------



## vizzy24

My house is a right mess as I have spent all my time on here checking if she has had any pups yet lol


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> My house is a right mess as I have spent all my time on here checking if she has had any pups yet lol


i cleaned mine thursday and friday

haven't done anything else i think hubby had the hoover out last night but i'm not sure i can't remember.

oh well i will do ti soon promise after we have puppies i will clean them up clean the rest of the dinning rooma dnwork my way through the house
PROMISE

just after i have cuddled weighed checked sexed every puppy and got some sleep!


----------



## vizzy24

And a good drink lol



candysmum said:


> i cleaned mine thursday and friday
> 
> haven't done anything else i think hubby had the hoover out last night but i'm not sure i can't remember.
> 
> oh well i will do ti soon promise after we have puppies i will clean them up clean the rest of the dinning rooma dnwork my way through the house
> PROMISE
> 
> just after i have cuddled weighed checked sexed every puppy and got some sleep!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> And a good drink lol


i only have coke someone needs to bring me the vodka


----------



## vizzy24

I think you will ceratinly need a vodka after, I wish I could email you some 



candysmum said:


> i only have coke someone needs to bring me the vodka


----------



## Guest

hiya ladies, hope you and candy are ok trish?

Just want to say thanks again for doing this thread, with the planned videos etc - great idea, and just maybe it will help other people expecting their first litters too!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> hiya ladies, hope you and candy are ok trish?
> 
> Just want to say thanks again for doing this thread, with the planned videos etc - great idea, and just maybe it will help other people expecting their first litters too!


thats the idea but i am hoping the have a better time of it like when their dog shows all signs on a friday that its going to happent he dog does deliver and doesn't change her mind lol

hubby and son wanting their hair cut so i have just done that and candy is now pacing around.

told them if i moved she would. MEN!! BOYS!!!!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> thats the idea but i am hoping the have a better time of it like when their dog shows all signs on a friday that its going to happent he dog does deliver and doesn't change her mind lol
> 
> hubby and son wanting their hair cut so i have just done that and candy is now pacing around.
> 
> told them if i moved she would. MEN!! BOYS!!!!


OHHHHH! now then...

My son has a very fetching double crown which grows into quite an impressive mohican!

What time do you want us for the haircut??? it desperatly needs doing- I'll cuddle up with candy while you deal with the toddler terrorist!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> OHHHHH! now then...
> 
> My son has a very fetching double crown which grows into quite an impressive mohican!
> 
> What time do you want us for the haircut??? it desperatly needs doing- I'll cuddle up with candy while you deal with the toddler terrorist!


my husband gets horns on both side of his head and it grows ina swirl. i semd a good 2 minuted just making sure i have all that gone on both sides.

my son g ets lower and lower in the seat and i end up with back ache i lost my temper the last time i cut his hair and told him if he didn't sit up straight i would make him with a rod. lol


----------



## candysmum

wel candy has eaten her dinner adn just gone outside. 

I will do her temp at 6pm my kids are all fed and bathed and i have got their lunch ready for tomorrow school uniforms are up in their rooms so i can go to bed early and get some sleep!


----------



## Georgina

Hi trish
got everything crossed for you,hope candy is ok,really really cant wait,hope your all ok x x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> Hi trish
> got everything crossed for you,hope candy is ok,really really cant wait,hope your all ok x x x


we are all ok candy is in her whelping box i just took her temp and its 37.4 so hasn't really changed

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4

Next temp at 10pm


----------



## Georges Mum

her lowest was when it went inti the 36's a few days ago


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> her lowest was when it went inti the 36's a few days ago


i know that was on thursday night and then friday it looked like we had everything go.

Dont know what went wrong.

i just plan on going to bed early tongiht get some sleep ready for when she does go into labour i think i have given up hope now of it happening soon


----------



## Georgina

lets hope for the drop at ten, i will be popping in and out for most of the night as need to get some work done in the house, we had mum and dad for dinner today and they was asking me to look to see if candy had gone in to labour, and even if candy does late tonight i have got to phone mum and tell her,sending bug hugs from us all x x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> lets hope for the drop at ten, i will be popping in and out for most of the night as need to get some work done in the house, we had mum and dad for dinner today and they was asking me to look to see if candy had gone in to labour, and even if candy does late tonight i have got to phone mum and tell her,sending bug hugs from us all x x x


aww say hi to ya mum for candy and me.

I have given up looking for a big drop ijust want a low temp and babies now. no i just want babies.


----------



## Georgina

they will be here soon hun, keep your chin up x x x


----------



## Georges Mum

if you get really busy will you get the oh to post for you? LOL's after this mornings fiasco!!!! we had money on the table!!!!! PMSL!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ad_1980

what no puppies? ah man!

Oh well candysmum don't lose hope. it'll happen when candy's ready.


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> if you get really busy will you get the oh to post for you? LOL's after this mornings fiasco!!!! we had money on the table!!!!! PMSL!!!!!:thumbup:


no i will post between puppies if its in the night oh will be in bed he wont stay up.

Unless i offer him something 

Hubby was in bed longer than me by the way this morning!


----------



## beckylock

Finger X it is tonight. I have a mare 7 days overdue she has been very odd today so finger X she is going to have it tonight.. I could be on the computer all night as I wait for a baby.:001_cool::001_cool:

I did have a mare 2 years ago go over by 6 weeks I was all ready to pull it out myself... lol:mad2::mad2::mad2:

Good luck and finger X it is tonight.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Insane

beckylock said:


> Finger X it is tonight. I have a mare 7 days overdue she has been very odd today so finger X she is going to have it tonight.. I could be on the computer all night as I wait for a baby.:001_cool::001_cool:
> 
> I did have a mare 2 years ago go over by 6 weeks I was all ready to pull it out myself... lol:mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> Good luck and finger X it is tonight.:thumbup::thumbup:


Good that must be really really frustrating! How long are horses preggers for?

OH mightsurprise you Candysmum, when I fell apart in panic my OH took over and he didn't even want to get involved with that end of the dog before! lol


----------



## candysmum

Insane said:


> Good that must be really really frustrating! How long are horses preggers for?
> 
> OH mightsurprise you Candysmum, when I fell apart in panic my OH took over and he didn't even want to get involved with that end of the dog before! lol


LOL well he said when i mentioned putting candy to stud

thats fine but YOUR cleaning the mess YOUR doing the labour I'm not

but if i need help i know if i yell he will come running he loves candy as much as me not that he would admit it.


----------



## beckylock

Insane said:


> Good that must be really really frustrating! How long are horses preggers for?
> 
> OH mightsurprise you Candysmum, when I fell apart in panic my OH took over and he didn't even want to get involved with that end of the dog before! lol


about 11 months. I am watching my girl on her CCTV so at least I can be in the house with a cup of tea.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> about 11 months. I am watching my girl on her CCTV so at least I can be in the house with a cup of tea.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


i remember when a friend of mine though her horse was pregnant after she brought it.

She got a human pregnancy test adn stood and waitinged for about 3 days to see her horse pee one day she didn't have the test and the horse peed it was funny watching her run i had to stand and MARK the spot there was a line of girls lobbing this pregnancy test threw the yard to me to soak some up before it soaked away.

The test was POSITIVE


----------



## Vixie

Hi all, I see Candy doesnt want to let her pups go yet lol lets hoping tonight is the night


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh bum thought there would have been some bubby dally's by now!!

Sorry how rude Hiya Trish xx Glad Candy is well & I know everyone keeps saying it but they WILL come when they are ready! Bet u are sick of hearing that at the mo lol 

My fingers are crossed for a quick & smooth delivery, hugs & love to you & Candy ((((XX))))

I shall be keeping an eye on this thread as I am now glued too!!


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> Hi all, I see Candy doesnt want to let her pups go yet lol lets hoping tonight is the night


i dont think she is going to have them tonight i dont thin kshes ever going to have them saying that

shes just to comfortable sleeping in her box. like a log. i even moved and she didn't! i was shocked

she has also eaten all her meals today.


----------



## candysmum

Abooksigun said:


> Oh bum thought there would have been some bubby dally's by now!!
> 
> Sorry how rude Hiya Trish xx Glad Candy is well & I know everyone keeps saying it but they WILL come when they are ready! Bet u are sick of hearing that at the mo lol
> 
> My fingers are crossed for a quick & smooth delivery, hugs & love to you & Candy ((((XX))))
> 
> I shall be keeping an eye on this thread as I am now glued too!!


hi hun

I was hoping to see some by now.

Hope it happens soon though i is getting tired!

But i will be just as bad when i get a bengal youll be waiting for them and so will i  OK i know i need to see about kate but i so want one!!!


----------



## thisby1

Hi all, Well just popped in to wish you and Candy luck, Trish. I'm off to work the nightshift, and am not sure the NHS will let me into this site at work!....I will try though ...lol
Fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i dont think she is going to have them tonight i dont thin kshes ever going to have them saying that
> 
> shes just to comfortable sleeping in her box. like a log. i even moved and she didn't! i was shocked
> 
> she has also eaten all her meals today.


you never know, her not moving may be a sign that something is happening as its not her normal thing to do, then again I may just be clutching at straws now lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> you never know, her not moving may be a sign that something is happening as its not her normal thing to do, then again I may just be clutching at straws now lol


she followed me into the frontroom when we were reading bedtime stories and shoved my 5 year old from next to me.

lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Hi Trish ,Just back home from the football,(my team CELTIC won the cup yipee!!) So tell Candy she has to have puppies today,well at least start labour today.
Was her temp 37.4 at 6 last night? Staying in whelping box is very good sign.

Just checked posts,Candys Temp at 6 last night 37.8.Soooo its geting lower and not wanting to leave whelping box mmmm
I recon she`ll start soon,wee hours tonight as I originally thought.


----------



## Georges Mum

you watch she will suprise you!!! just when you least thik it is going to happen-bang!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Hi Trish ,Just back home from the football,(my team CELTIC won the cup yipee!!) So tell Candy she has to have puppies today,well at least start labour today.
> Was her temp 37.4 at 6 last night? Staying in whelping box is very good sign.
> 
> Just checked posts,Candys Temp at 6 last night 37.8.Soooo its geting lower and not wanting to leave whelping box mmmm
> I recon she`ll start soon,wee hours tonight as I originally thought.


i dont think it is she is on the sofa now as thats wher ei was and she hasn't come back. she looks so tired and sad and i now feel very guilty for sending her to stud. I know once she has hem i will be ok but right now its hard to explain i dont know if its just my hormones, tireness or what.

Oh here she comes. she drinking now.

i plan on going to bed after i have taken her temp at 10 just so i have some energy when it does happen.

she came in looked at her whelping box walked out came back and got in it.

Congrats on the football match too


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Come on candy!!
My whole family is waiting!! lol 

Lets hope she has her lil football team soon ^^ lol (plus fans :thumbup


----------



## trekkiemo

You have to get some rest as you are going to have a busy stressful few hours soon.I have never had a girl go past 62 days.I also scan my dogs I use a sheep scanner who is pretty acurate in predicting age of puppies in scan.With two ties there is always the possibility she has taken from second tie.
The football game was good ,even better in extra-time as we scored twice .Its even sweeter as it was against the gers.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You have to get some rest as you are going to have a busy stressful few hours soon.I have never had a girl go past 62 days.I also scan my dogs I use a sheep scanner who is pretty acurate in predicting age of puppies in scan.With two ties there is always the possibility she has taken from second tie.
> The football game was good ,even better in extra-time as we scored twice .Its even sweeter as it was against the gers.


when the vet asked when she was mated she groans and said if she took on the second mating we wont see anything becasue i went on day 28 for her scan.

and i saw the pups before the vet did she saw siz at once adn we saw heart beats etc. i asked when excatly when did she take so i knwo when to expect them adn she said she took on her first mating as the pups were too big and easy to see for it to have been the second mating.

which made her due date 16th march unless i worked it out wrong myself and the vet got it wrong too as she said the same date i worked out

13th january was her first mating at 10am they got right on with it a quick sniff tail wag whin at each other he licked her she stood and he mounted. 20 minute tie


----------



## candysmum

well all the kids are in bed, the house is so quite. my laptop is muted, hubby is plugged inwith headphones the lights are off the only noise is hubby tappng his keys even the chest freezer has gone quite LOL

its very strange. the only light on in my house is the kitchen light. 

Misty is in her bed in my room. its nice too!


----------



## trekkiemo

It is not usual for vets to be that good at scanning dogs for puppies as they don`t scan that often.Sheep scanner on the otherhand scan an awful lot.I have had a girl scanned on day 25 as scanner was going to New Zealand to scan sheep there.I saw the puppies quite clearly and scanner said they were no older than 21 days which I believe was right.


----------



## Guest

could be the quiet before the storm!

Enjoy the peace - cos when the little squealers arrive it wont be quiet for a good long while lol


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> It is not usual for vets to be that good at scanning dogs for puppies as they don`t scan that often.Sheep scanner on the otherhand scan an awful lot.I have had a girl scanned on day 25 as scanner was going to New Zealand to scan sheep there.I saw the puppies quite clearly and scanner said they were no older than 21 days which I believe was right.


if somethign like that happens then that makes up about 59 days and that depresses me lol


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

You're torturing yourself now. Just stop thinking about it, stop waiting for the other shoe to drop (or a puppy to drop for that matter)! She'll have them any time. Nature is telling you she's on the brink of popping. Relax, she'll pick up on your anxiety if you're not careful!


----------



## BubblegumQueen

i wont have the internet for up to 2 weeks, im moveing in the morning, i really wanted to read about her haveing her little ones. Oh well i'll be haveing a lot of reading to catch up on.
Good luck with the birth


----------



## PoisonGirl

BubblegumQueen said:


> i wont have the internet for up to 2 weeks, im moveing in the morning, i really wanted to read about her haveing her little ones. Oh well i'll be haveing a lot of reading to catch up on.
> Good luck with the birth


Well it wull either give you something to look forward to... OR, it will make you run around to beg, borrow and steal everyone with internet you knows pc to check up  (I know for sure if I had no internet I'd be doing the latter )

I've just had my dads gf on the fone again.. asking about what do I think my boy wants for his birthday.. but thats not for 3 months. She just happened to 'remember' to ask about candy too though. Hhehe. And every morning the neighbours have asked 'has she had them yet?' So I've started telling them before they ask.

xx


----------



## umber

This is the 1st chance Ive had to logg on since yesterday afternoon!

Candy have you been waiting for meeee? Im here now go ahead!

Trish you must be at your limits! Dont worry Im sure she will have them all in good time when they are fully ready to come out! Hang in there!


----------



## candysmum

i'm hanging just looking up anything and everythign for something to do.

i can't even remember what i have been reading LOL.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

why dont you take up cooking lol ^^

im off now  

dont wait for me candy!!


----------



## archiebaby

only just got back home, no puppies yet well perhaps she is just a very punctual girl and her due date is tomorrow i believe


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> only just got back home, no puppies yet well perhaps she is just a very punctual girl and her due date is tomorrow i believe


well shes sleeping on her side (thats the only way she sleeps now) and seems quite happy.

I am waiting for 10pm so i can take her temp and then i am of to bed Nothings going to happen tonight that i am sure off.


----------



## Georges Mum

"i am sure off. "


FAMOUS LAST WORDS!!! HE HE!!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> well shes sleeping on her side (thats the only way she sleeps now) and seems quite happy.
> 
> I am waiting for 10pm so i can take her temp and then i am of to bed Nothings going to happen tonight that i am sure off.


Puppies by morning then:devil:


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> "i am sure off. "
> 
> FAMOUS LAST WORDS!!! HE HE!!


if she has them tonight i will max out my credit card and by everyone on here a dogs collar! even if you dont have a dog!!!!

it may not fit either!

Edit: is is now chasing somethign in her sleep again. Poor bunnies


----------



## pettpaintings

Aww you could regret saying that LOL


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Bless her, hope you have a good night xx


----------



## umber

Get some rest and just incase Ill have a bkue collar and nope I dont have a dog lol!


----------



## Insane

candysmum said:


> if she has them tonight i will max out my credit card and by everyone on here a dogs collar! even if you dont have a dog!!!!
> 
> it may not fit either!
> 
> Edit: is is now chasing somethign in her sleep again. Poor bunnies


Oh good mine need new collars - come on Candy


----------



## Georgina

Hi trish and candy, hope you are all ok, please candy can we see your puppys tomorrow please? X x


----------



## Lumpy

Wow, what a long thread. Every time I log on I have to read a few pages to catch up.

I don't have a dog - yet!!! - so usually lurk in the cat section but Candy's pregnancy has me hooked. And you think maybe ten puppies? One of my moggies had a litter of five last year and that was hard enough work - but soooo worth it I can only imagine the chaos ten puppies could create.

Candy looks such a sweetie. I hope she has them soon as she must be uncomfortable lugging all that extra weight around, poor darling.

When I think of dalmations it reminds me of the dog in the Woodentops (showing my age now) I don't see many around where I live but think they are gorgeous dogs.

Good luck, Candy. Have a safe delivery with lots of happy, healthy little furballs.


----------



## Guest

I think this thread has everyone hooked lol, everytime i sign in this is the first place i come too think gosh she must have had one by now but still non..but they do say the longer there in there the better..all of ours seem to always have them early..lol but i think candy want as much peace and quite as she can get so is keeping them in as long as she can.lol..bless her.xIm so excited i cant wait for little pup pic..


----------



## candysmum

monday
Day 56 @ 9.00am temp was 37.9
Day 56 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 56 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 56 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 56 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.6

tuesday
Day 57 @ 8.00am temp was 37.3
Day 57 @ 9.00am temp was 37.0
Day 57 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 57 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

wednesday 
Day 58 @ 9.00am temp was 37.7
Day 58 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 58 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.3

Thursday
Day 59 @ 8.00am temp was 37.5
Day 59 @ 10.00am temp was 37.6
Day 59 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 59 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 59 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 59 @ 6.00pm temp was 36.8
Day 59 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.7
Day 59 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.5

Friday
Day 60 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 10.00am temp was 37.5
Day 60 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 60 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 60 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.4

Saturday
Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8 (i'm gonna go to bed now told you it wasn't gonna be tonight )

Night all and i will see you all in the morning and my car will be coming out the drive for the 10 minute walk to school so i am not leaving candy for long.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> Night all and i will see you all in the morning and my car will be coming out the drive for the 10 minute walk to school so i am not leaving candy for long.


night night, hope you get some sleep, talk to you tomorrow and lets hope she has them then


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> .......Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8 (i'm gonna go to bed now told you it wasn't gonna be tonight )
> 
> Night all and i will see you all in the morning and my car will be coming out the drive for the 10 minute walk to school so i am not leaving candy for long.


I feel for you, I do. But it'll all be worth it when puppies come 

(Oh and can I have a new reflective collar for Zach as he's out grown his old one - about 16inch? Thanks hon :001_wub

Sh x


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> I feel for you, I do. But it'll all be worth it when puppies come
> 
> (Oh and can I have a new reflective collar for Zach as he's out grown his old one - about 16inch? Thanks hon :001_wub
> 
> Sh x


no you can't as she isn't having them i said IF she has them tonight i will but as shes not then you can't have one.

lol


----------



## candysmum

i'm not going to bed quite yet anyway

hubby isn't and i can't sleep unless hubby is in the bed so please talk to me


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> i'm not going to bed quite yet anyway
> 
> hubby isn't and i can't sleep unless hubby is in the bed so please talk to me


One thing we do know is that she does eventually have to have them lol The longer it goes on I suppose the bigger she is going to look, I wonder if this means bigger pups or more pups  I think this means more pups hehehe


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i'm not going to bed quite yet anyway
> 
> hubby isn't and i can't sleep unless hubby is in the bed so please talk to me


lol we are still here if you want to talk, I think there is always someone watching this thread :thumbup: we are all enthralled with it


----------



## candysmum

good like to know i am not on my own lol

i just played that shoot duck game and it was cool i got pretty high LOL


----------



## candysmum

see its not good when i talk to myself people think i'm mad but its not me
its the little voices in my head telling me to do these things


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> good like to know i am not on my own lol
> 
> i just played that shoot duck game and it was cool i got pretty high LOL


I haven't played that for ages, I was quite good the first time I tried it but couldn't do it again after that lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> see its not good when i talk to myself people think i'm mad but its not me
> its the little voices in my head telling me to do these things


lol you only need to worry when the voices in your head start having a conversation with each other :001_tt2:


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> see its not good when i talk to myself people think i'm mad but its not me
> its the little voices in my head telling me to do these things


Have you got facebook? there are loads of games on there lol I get addicted to tetris and that one you have to soot 3 matching things to knock them down, Fortunatley I am not hard to entertain


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi Trish, I think you are doing very well. 
My lack of patience would have me booking her in for a C-section by now 

To posh to push!!

(please except im teasing)

Im sure in a few weeks time i will be sat like you wondering how to keep my thoughts in order....

Hope you get a good nights sleep and she has them after you come home from the school run, then at least it will be peaceful :thumbup:*


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Have you got facebook? there are loads of games on there lol I get addicted to tetris and that one you have to soot 3 matching things to knock them down, Fortunatley I am not hard to entertain


yes i have facebook. candy is all over that too!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
just dropping in to say good night and good luck for tonight hope to see the puppys tomorrow,am going to try and get some sleep on sofa, am sure i will be back on tonight just to see if candy has gone into labour,good luck trish and candy x x x x from all of us


----------



## umber

ok my eyes are now burning and my eye lids feel as if I have weights on them... hmmmm this could be my body clock saying Get To Bed so I guess I shall be checking teh thread bright and early in the morning.... logging off now!

Tirsh get some sleep if you can and candy my darling lots of cuddles for you and your fans await!

x


----------



## candysmum

as soon as i can get hubby of his pc i will be going to bed everythign is done house locked up dogs toileted, lunchboxes made. 

I can't sleep in my bed on my own so i need him off!


----------



## vizzy24

There is one way to get him of the computer  but it depends how tired you are lol!!!!


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> as soon as i can get hubby of his pc i will be going to bed everythign is done house locked up dogs toileted, lunchboxes made.
> 
> I can't sleep in my bed on my own so i need him off!


I thought you were going to bed - kick that hubby in to touch. Gonna be a big day tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## Shazach

vizzy24 said:


> There is one way to get him of the computer  but it depends how tired you are lol!!!!


Good idea - helps you sleep :ciappa:
Sh x


----------



## vizzy24

Shazach said:


> Good idea - helps you sleep :ciappa:
> Sh x


Good luck with whatever the night brings you (puppies hopefully) night night


----------



## canuckjill

good luck candysmum i'm sure its all gonna start at 3 am this morning just not sure if its your time or my time in western canada LOL ...jill


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> as soon as i can get hubby of his pc i will be going to bed everythign is done house locked up dogs toileted, lunchboxes made.
> 
> I can't sleep in my bed on my own so i need him off!


you could try telling him that if he doesnt come to bed soon you will be too tired to help Candy and he will have to be her midwife lol  that might do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

cant offer him anything i is in season 

well its 11pm nearly now and he is drving me up the wall shooting people. i hate his computer games.

Right i am going to TRY and sleep without him as i am wacked and i want to be alert enough to deliver puppies. 

GOod night all and i will let you know if anything happens but like i said i'm 100% sure its not going too.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> cant offer him anything i is in season
> 
> well its 11pm nearly now and he is drving me up the wall shooting people. i hate his computer games.
> 
> Right i am going to TRY and sleep without him as i am wacked and i want to be alert enough to deliver puppies.
> 
> GOod night all and i will let you know if anything happens but like i said i'm 100% sure its not going too.
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Night Tricia, sleep well


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> cant offer him anything i is in season
> 
> well its 11pm nearly now and he is drving me up the wall shooting people. i hate his computer games.
> 
> Right i am going to TRY and sleep without him as i am wacked and i want to be alert enough to deliver puppies.
> 
> GOod night all and i will let you know if anything happens but like i said i'm 100% sure its not going too.
> 
> xxxxxxxx


thats why it might happen lol 

night night talk to you soon and give Candy a hug and a kiss from me xxx


----------



## Guest

morning hun, i hope you and candy got a good sleep and rest! (or you didnt and you have news about tiny paws for us lol).


----------



## umber

Morning Candy and Trish,

Any interesting activities during the night?

:thumbup:


----------



## Vixie

Good morning Trish, hope you had a good nights sleep or helped deliver some pups lol Hope Candy is well


----------



## vizzy24

Morning hopefully today will be the day


----------



## JANICE199

*Good morning Trish..Hows things this morning?*


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Morning, fingers crosssed todays the day:biggrin: unless last night was the night


----------



## candysmum

morning all

told you i was sure they weren't coming LOL

well she woke me up at 3am wanting to go outside then again at 4 as she wanted to cuddle up and sleep with me so she slept next to my bed.

I have just took her temp and it is 36.8

SO it had dropped from 37.8

I believe we have our Bid drop.

TREKKIEMO????

Saturday
Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday
Day 63 @ 8am temp was 36.8


----------



## vizzy24

hooray hooray hooray hooray hooray yipee things might be on the move then hooray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ejay

Mornin Trish and Candy!

fingers crossed that we will hear the patter of tiny feet today! Candy an her pups has consumed my life!! good luckx x x


----------



## dexter

how's it going ?? is she scratching up yet???


----------



## candysmum

she hasn't touched her breakfast and she didn't eat supper.

she is laying on my bed or the sofa as she knows its monday morning. 

I am going to drive the kids to school I may even put her in the car too so the only time she is left is when i walk them to the playground and the youngest into nursery.

she isn't doing anything to he whelping box i'm not holding on to hopes just going to let the day go like it normally does. clean downstairs see if i can do some psychology and let her lead me. 

I refuse to get excited not until i have more signs not after friday anyway.

i will of course keep you updated. 

and just a little bit extra i did take her temp at 5am when she kept nudging me last night adn it was 37.8 then too.

so between 5 adn 8 it dropped to 36.8


----------



## Georgina

morning trish, good luck today and hope candy is ok,got everything crossed for today being the day x x x x


----------



## vizzy24

oooo I'm trying not to be excited but I cant stop myself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I think it will be late today about 5-6ish, I have to go to work in amin but I will check back in at lunch time. Hold on untill after 3 please lol


----------



## Georges Mum

perhaps the car might get things moving? I hope it goes well today


----------



## Abooksigun

Morning Trish & Candy & everyone else!!

Ooooooo oooooo I'm getting really excited now!!!!!!!!!!!

I would say sounds like the big drop to me too!! Glad I popped on checked!!

My fingers are crossed today's the day Trish good luck!!! Will check back soon xx


----------



## Vixie

it does sound promising, hope this is the start of thing for you and her, good luck for today and talk to you soon, this thread is so gripping it has everyone drawn in and we are all so excited for you


----------



## candysmum

i didn't take her in the car i didn't see how we could get her in its a big jump up and shes too heavy to pick up on my own adn the 4 kids as well i left her here i came back and took her for a walk around th elittle block. she came home and went out into the gardena dna watched me clean up her mess from last night

had a drink and now has gone in the front room. 

I am going to take her temp at 10am so see if it is still low and go from there.


----------



## clueless

If Temp was 36.8 this AM It could be anytime within 24hours so I will say early hours tomorrow morning


----------



## umber

tick tock tick tock!


----------



## archiebaby

i think she is one on time girl and say about 10pm tonight


----------



## candysmum

ha well the way she is watching me and wandering off i dont know if she is ever gonna have them.

I have cleaned my house now its all hoovered so all i need to do later is feed the children and wash up. 
oh and hang the washign on the line once its finished. its like summer outside again.


----------



## candysmum

clueless said:


> If Temp was 36.8 this AM It could be anytime within 24hours so I will say early hours tomorrow morning


that would be nice but then when babies are born they will be class a day late little minx. lol


----------



## peppapug

Come on 10am, i am supposed to be working!!! My girl went from 36.8 to 36.4 in 2 hours and then kicked into panting and scratching an hour later and delivered the next morning......almost time!

Wow this is addictive :thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> Come on 10am, i am supposed to be working!!! My girl went from 36.8 to 36.4 in 2 hours and then kicked into panting and scratching an hour later and delivered the next morning......almost time!
> 
> Wow this is addictive :thumbup1:


shes been sunning in the garden so i dont know if i should take it.

I dont want to get excited then it goes up and i come down with a crash i keep looking at the thermonitor adn then walking away from it.

I;m now scared of it lol


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> ha well the way she is watching me and wandering off i dont know if she is ever gonna have them.
> 
> I have cleaned my house now its all hoovered so all i need to do later is feed the children and wash up.
> oh and hang the washign on the line once its finished. its like summer outside again.


Come help me sort my house out plssss its a tip! Maybe by then Candy will surprise us all and deliver lol!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
bless her,she must be really fed up now,are the babbies still moving lots? i have done all house work and not going out till school run at 3, am sat here with everything so i dont have to move from pc,all dogs are fed and sleeping,please give candy a big hug from us all x x


----------



## candysmum

i dont think its gonna be today candy and misty wanted to go outside so i let them adn they started to play chase i admit candy just tsttod on one spot and then did a little jog as misty came roud her but thats it.

then she started barking at me to play with her but i can't find any of her balls so i couldn't she then started to eat grass and is now sniffing my back door.


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> bless her,she must be really fed up now,are the babbies still moving lots? i have done all house work and not going out till school run at 3, am sat here with everything so i dont have to move from pc,all dogs are fed and sleeping,please give candy a big hug from us all x x


done all amy house work i have a 12pm school run adn a 3pm one paige will sit and watch a film all day if i let her so she is no problem once she is home.

I have given her your hug and she sends kisses.

they aren't moving a lot no.

she is now laying by the back door sunnig herself! little tart. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Georgina

it is a lovely day and she is getting all the rest she can, has she had her food this morning or is she off it?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> it is a lovely day and she is getting all the rest she can, has she had her food this morning or is she off it?


she has looked at it about 4 times and walked away even stuck her nose on the food but still walked away.

she was stood by the back door looking in and from where i am sat and where she was stood she didn't even look pregnant looked like the normal sized candy.


----------



## Georgina

it breaks your heart to see them like this and you just whish you could do something, has sh been digging at all?


----------



## peppapug

It's 10.23am, what's her temperature now!??!!


----------



## Ejay

peppapug said:


> It's 10.23am, what's her temperature now!??!!


i am also this obsessed, i keep checking back every few minutes! i'n never onna get my housework done at this rate!


----------



## peppapug

Supposed to be working but Candysmum promised a 10am temp check......


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> it breaks your heart to see them like this and you just whish you could do something, has sh been digging at all?


no digging

I haven't done temp yet trying to get her to rest long enough for me to do one.

Edit just took it 37.6

I will tak her temp at 2pm as planned now. as its gone up again


----------



## peppapug

oh well back to work.....see you at 2pm!

Come on Candy!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> morning all
> 
> told you i was sure they weren't coming LOL
> 
> well she woke me up at 3am wanting to go outside then again at 4 as she wanted to cuddle up and sleep with me so she slept next to my bed.
> 
> I have just took her temp and it is 36.8
> 
> SO it had dropped from 37.8
> 
> I believe we have our Bid drop.
> 
> TREKKIEMO????
> 
> Saturday
> Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
> Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
> Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
> Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
> Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
> Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
> Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9
> 
> Sunday
> Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
> Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
> Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
> Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
> Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
> Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8
> 
> Monday
> Day 63 @ 8am temp was 36.8


Hi Trish ,sorry its taken until now to answer.
YES 36.8 IS CANDYS BIG DROP AT LAST.
Candy WILL start sometime today or early tomorrow.Temp ALWAYS goes back up for a while after big drop.


----------



## Georgina

good luck x x x x x x


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Hi Trish ,sorry its taken until now to answer.
> YES 36.8 IS CANDYS BIG DROP AT LAST.
> Candy WILL start sometime today or early tomorrow.Temp ALWAYS goes back up for a while after big drop.


i'm gonna cry for joy.

I have spoken to Trekkiemo on msn and she is sure candy will have pups in the next 24 hours.

so if she doesnt we can all balme trekkiemo LOL

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trekkiemo

Hope all goes well xx


----------



## LostGirl

Yeahy for candy!! (and you lol!) 

xxx


----------



## Ejay

good luck!!!! everything is crossed here for the safe arrival of Candy's pups x


----------



## Vixie

we are waiting with baited breath for these gorgeous pups to arrive, I feel like an expectant father only female and they are not my pups lol


----------



## Georgina

yeah x x thats it tea is in slow cooker and o/h is doing the washing up tonight,good luck trish and candy you can do it girl x x x


----------



## Abooksigun

Woop Woop!! YAY!! OMG! I am sooooooo excited, the very best of luck Trish & to Candy bless her xx

Even more hooked now!!


----------



## Guest

YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY!

Way to go candy!


oooh trish - does that mean candy cam will be running again later?


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY!
> 
> Way to go candy!
> 
> oooh trish - does that mean candy cam will be running again later?


yes but on record so you can't watch it until she is finished. and i will you tube it and post a link.


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Trish glad things seem to be moving along, my friend at work even asks me if they are born yet I keep going on about it so much lol. Can I asl which season you bred Candy on? I have spoken to my vet and he said season 3 or 4, Rosie has had season 3 so I assume I should really breed her on her next season, the book of the bitch says 3rd season. Do you know ( or anyone else out there) if it makes a huge difference if it is 3 or 4 or 4 or 5? There must be a reason why they say 3 or 4 .


----------



## trekkiemo

3rd at long as she is over 2 years old


----------



## candysmum

candy was on her second season but thats becasue of the gap between her seasons. it would of been her 3rd one if her gap was shorter but she went nearly 12 months between seasons


----------



## vizzy24

trekkiemo said:


> 3rd at long as she is over 2 years old


Does that mean I should not breed Rosie as she has already had her 3rd season? Just been trying to work out when Rosie's next one is due and she had 9 months between her 2nd and 3rd season, which would put Rosie due in september ( she cam into heat new years ever) which would mean puppies due to go to home december january time. Is this a good time to have pups? Is there ever a good time lol. It does worry me a little them being due to go to homes around christmas. But I didnt think it would be wise to leave her till her 5th season. Sorry Trish don't mean to hijack your thread lol but all this talk of puppies is making me broody ( for puppies lol)


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Really once the bitch is under 5 years of age or so, there's no set season that you have to mate her for her first litter. It's not like cats. I know someone whose bitch delivered a litter of 9, her first, at 9 years old (special permission from the IKC for a rare breed with only a handful registered).

Fingers crossed for Candy


----------



## reddogsX3

vizzy24 said:


> Does that mean I should not breed Rosie as she has already had her 3rd season? Just been trying to work out when Rosie's next one is due and she had 9 months between her 2nd and 3rd season, which would put Rosie due in september ( she cam into heat new years ever) which would mean puppies due to go to home december january time. Is this a good time to have pups? Is there ever a good time lol. It does worry me a little them being due to go to homes around christmas. But I didnt think it would be wise to leave her till her 5th season. Sorry Trish don't mean to hijack your thread lol but all this talk of puppies is making me broody ( for puppies lol)


haggis was born on nov 11th and we got him in january and our breeder was quite happy having a puppy xmas lol


----------



## candysmum

some people say NOW is the best time as people have spring and then by the time they get their puppys we are coming into the summer holidays BUT

what i say is as long as you have a waiting list and you know the people are going to look after them then breed when you feel ready.

throughout my life we have brought puppies home one different days i believe my mums last dog was on the 22nd dec she was brought home. 

As long as the dog is under 5 it doesn't matter what season she is in. 

The reason candy got done this time rather than wait another season was not only are her seasons so far apart next year i am hoping to be in college/uni again so i wont have time for puppies. this year i'm pretty free so i went with her second season as she is 2 i wasn't worried.


----------



## candysmum

hi all

just thought i would let you know candy is POOOING for england again. 

it has gone from solidish (never got full solid since friday) to runny.

Washign her bum with a nice warm cloth.

When i picked paige up we came in aand took candy for a walk around the big block. this was hard work for poor candy she couldn't keep up with paige. 

She was panting on the walk but has been fine since being home. 

she still hasn't eaten which means 6pm was her last meal last night. she is slowly repeating friday. so i am hopin we are no having another false one. i dont think i can get excited until she starts panting or digging or something!!!!

I am going to take her temp at 2. 

xxxxx


----------



## thisby1

Hi everyone

How's things? 

I went to bed this am after night shift thinking about Candy and Trish, and you were the first thing I thought about when I opened my eyes just now........I see we have had a temperature drop...............


----------



## Emma+Lacey

wishing you loads of luck, im not going to be here tonight so i will have to catch up when i get home tomorrow evening, can't believe im going to miss it and have to wait to see how many pups Candy has


----------



## archiebaby

i honestly think it will be tonight trish, the poo is a really good sign


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> i honestly think it will be tonight trish, the poo is a really good sign


she did the poo thing on friday though lol I dont think it got this runny though

But i am starting to believe shes been 3 times in about 10 minuts and its getting less and less poo more and more runny. 

just have to wait and see shes still eating the grass though lol


----------



## thisby1

Are you ok Trish? You've had a rollercoaster weekend!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Are you ok Trish? You've had a rollercoaster weekend!


i am fine just cursing my hubby. i charged his mobile last night so it was fully charged for today and idoit hasn't got it turned on!


----------



## thisby1

Typical, what times he home?

What's Candy doing now?


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Typical, what times he home?
> 
> What's Candy doing now?


normally gets in at 6pm

candy eating grass


----------



## candysmum

temp for 2pm is 37.6 so hasn't changed from this morning after our walk.

she has however been outside pooing and eating grass since i got back and hasn't really stayed in.

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday
Day 63 @ 8am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
day 63 @ 2pm temp was 37.6


----------



## thisby1

I wish there was something I could to do to help you


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I wish there was something I could to do to help you


being on here keeping me sane is loads of help. 

unless you want to come do my school run?


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> being on here keeping me sane is loads of help.
> 
> unless you want to come do my school run?


If I set off now (with a stop at Threshers for Vodka) I could be there by 7.30......I think social services would beat me to it lol

I would if I was closer

I think eating grass is good...maybe she's getting ready to throw up, which my bitch did before delivering (along with diarrhoea)


----------



## archiebaby

yeh, i know she was pooing friday but seems to be doing it more frequently now, is she squatting trying to push a little more out when she goes ( lovely subject i know) but she really would be trying to completely empty her bowels for the impending birth?


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> yeh, i know she was pooing friday but seems to be doing it more frequently now, is she squatting trying to push a little more out when she goes ( lovely subject i know) but she really would be trying to completely empty her bowels for the impending birth?


once it stops coming she is still trying to go yes

is that good?


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> once it stops coming she is still trying to go yes
> 
> is that good?


*
lol trish i hope so, the suspence is killing me.*


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> once it stops coming she is still trying to go yes
> 
> is that good?


sorry thats what i meant, yes thats good because she is really trying to empty her bowels my other post read a little bit harsh but didnt mean it to be?


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> sorry thats what i meant, yes thats good because she is really trying to empty her bowels my other post read a little bit harsh but didnt mean it to be?


i didn't read it that way at all don't worry

So shes doing it right i have even left my towels on the line INCASE all my other washing came in LOL


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> once it stops coming she is still trying to go yes
> 
> is that good?


God, I hope so, I'm getting rsi in my refresh finger!!

Come on Candy girl, its a beautiful day for puppies!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

oooh all this news! sounds positive! 

Cant wait till later - off on school run in half hour and then billy has his "chin" check up at 4! Then its kids tea bath and bedtime. So i probably wont be back on until 7ish!

Good luck candy and trish xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> God, I hope so, I'm getting rsi in my refresh finger!!
> 
> Come on Candy girl, its a beautiful day for puppies!
> 
> Sh xx


couldnt agree more!


----------



## candysmum

well i will cork it until my kids are all in bed. 

youngest is going to go at 6.30 adn the other 3 at 7 half hour early wont kill them
then hubby can bugger off to the front room noisy man that he is. so its all peacful in the dinning room for candy.


----------



## candysmum

she just had another poo its a bit like water now but brown YUCK!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> well i will cork it until my kids are all in bed.
> 
> youngest is going to go at 6.30 adn the other 3 at 7 half hour early wont kill them
> then hubby can bugger off to the front room noisy man that he is. so its all peacful in the dinning room for candy.


dont you bl***y cork anything


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she just had another poo its a bit like water now but brown YUCK!


well she hasnt really eaten thing has she? she is just trying to get rid of anything there? just watch her though? i know you are


----------



## thisby1

All sounds good to me.....go Candy, won't be long now


----------



## Vixie

been at the doctors with my boy apparently he has got slap cheek lol sounds awful but its a viral infection and a rash on the cheeck hence the name, so I have him at home being annoying  glad I havent missed anything though  should have 5 mins to stay on here while hes watching a film on the telly


----------



## Georgina

hi trish and candy
hope you are all ok and come on candy we are all whishing you luck x x x x


----------



## Vixie

sound like she gatting herself ready to have them, this is so exciting


----------



## Georgina

my daughter had that a few years ago i was so worried about her but the doc said he sees it alot, hope your boy gets better soon x x


----------



## thisby1

Vixie said:


> been at the doctors with my boy apparently he has got slap cheek lol sounds awful but its a viral infection and a rash on the cheeck hence the name, so I have him at home being annoying  glad I havent missed anything though  should have 5 mins to stay on here while hes watching a film on the telly


Hi Vixie, our school has had that too, funnily enough it's proper name is Parvovirus!! Kids can still go to school with it...as long as there is no one pregnant. Hope your boy is ok


----------



## Guest

Yep familiar with slapped cheek here too! Just keep him away from any preggy ladies as it can be dangerous to them! Hope he's better soon xxxx


----------



## Vixie

thanks all  glad I'm not the only one who has had experience with it, the doctor told me I should keep him home until it clears but I read on the net that its only contagious before the rash comes out, its now spread to his arms, chest and back, the doctor also said he was the third child with it that hes has seen today, looks like its going around everywhere


----------



## thisby1

Vixie said:


> thanks all  glad I'm not the only one who has had experience with it, the doctor told me I should keep him home until it clears but I read on the net that its only contagious before the rash comes out, its now spread to his arms, chest and back, the doctor also said he was the third child with it that hes has seen today, looks like its going around everywhere


I would check with your school, ours was happy to have them with it


----------



## thisby1

How's the lovely Candy doing?


----------



## Vixie

thisby1 said:


> I would check with your school, ours was happy to have them with it


good idea I think I will do that now before they close at 3:30pm that way he can go tomorrow if his temp is OK


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> Yep familiar with slapped cheek here too! Just keep him away from any preggy ladies as it can be dangerous to them! Hope he's better soon xxxx


thank you, his face is so red and he keep rubbing it  he never could leave anything along lol


----------



## Vixie

sorry for hijacking your thread trish, back to Candy how is she doing?


----------



## Insane

Nearly school run. Take her with you the car journey may start things off lol. Got to go get my kids now.


----------



## vizzy24

Just got in from work, sounds promising! Please be in labour Candy I cant stand the suspense and I think your mum might go mad if you leave it much longer lol


----------



## candysmum

i did the school run

I cant get her in teh car i have an MPV and its so high she can't jump in and i can't not pick her up now shes too heavy.

Kate had slap check christmas 2007 horrible it is but we had a pregnant teacher so had to keep her home. 

It went round the school like wild fire in the end they told the pregnant teacher to stay at home on paid leave. 

Candy was sun bathing in the window waiting for me to come home. she is now in the back garden eating grass

No she hasn't eaten anything so i am hoping this is the last of her poo and the puppies are lining up in the horns. 

This may be a silly question but do they have a water break for each horn?


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> i did the school run
> 
> I cant get her in teh car i have an MPV and its so high she can't jump in and i can't not pick her up now shes too heavy.
> 
> Kate had slap check christmas 2007 horrible it is but we had a pregnant teacher so had to keep her home.
> 
> It went round the school like wild fire in the end they told the pregnant teacher to stay at home on paid leave.
> 
> Candy was sun bathing in the window waiting for me to come home. she is now in the back garden eating grass
> 
> No she hasn't eaten anything so i am hoping this is the last of her poo and the puppies are lining up in the horns.
> 
> This may be a silly question but do they have a water break for each horn?


They have a water break with each pup, all have individual bags


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> They have a water break with each pup, all have individual bags


i know that bit i mean isn't there like a water sac for each horn. i know each pup is in its own sac etc i just thought there was one for each horn too


----------



## candysmum

sorry that sounded really rude it wasnt meant that way lol


----------



## Georges Mum

what s happening - i just got in.  been thinking about the pups all day!


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> what s happening - i just got in.  been thinking about the pups all day!


nothing is happening YET!!!!!

by tonight i am hoping we will be all systems go


----------



## Insane

Not quite sure what you mean but a sac of just water comes out first then it is just pups in their sacs. Hope that helps. 

Have a very busy afternoon/evening but will probably be on here so nothing will get done.


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> i know that bit i mean isn't there like a water sac for each horn. i know each pup is in its own sac etc i just thought there was one for each horn too


The horns are only holding the emryo's. They are a bit like Fallopian tubes in women. No water sac in horns just each pup should have own sac


----------



## clueless

Insane said:


> Not quite sure what you mean but a sac of just water comes out first then it is just pups in their sacs. Hope that helps.
> 
> Have a very busy afternoon/evening but will probably be on here so nothing will get done.


I have never had just a sac of water out first ???


----------



## candysmum

dont know what i read that made me think that then lol

Oh well at least i know i dont have to worry about anything else but pups.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*I saw that mummy loses what looks like a grey water balloon before each pup was born in its own sac ??

Saw some pics of a Staffie giving birth & they showed the water bag...

Would you like me to find the website?

But suppose all are different.

Hope tonight is the night *


----------



## Vixie

just pups and making sure the placentas have come out


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> just pups and making sure the placentas have come out


i have some forscep things that i thought i would clamp the afterbirth with if it stays retains so i know i still have hold of if or should i not do that?

i also thought i would let candy eat about 3 but not all of them seeing as i knwo shes likely to end up having a large litter. what do you all think? thats of course if she wants to eat them


----------



## Vixie

Small~Fluffy said:


> *I saw that mummy loses what looks like a grey water balloon before each pup was born in its own sac ??
> 
> Saw some pics of a Staffie giving birth & they showed the water bag...
> 
> Would you like me to find the website?
> 
> But suppose all are different.
> 
> Hope tonight is the night *


that would be the sack the pup comes in it is filled with liquid and can sometimes present part of itself as a bubble just before the pup comes


----------



## cav

candysmum said:


> i have some forscep things that i thought i would clamp the afterbirth with if it stays retains so i know i still have hold of if or should i not do that?
> 
> i also thought i would let candy eat about 3 but not all of them seeing as i knwo shes likely to end up having a large litter. what do you all think? thats of course if she wants to eat them


is this you first litter?
carnt believe they still not here!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Aah that makes sense 

Thanks.
Im learning so much from this one thread, its been fascinating.

So excited to think we may have all this to look forward to :biggrin:*

Can anyone advice the best day to have the scan done please? Is day 30 to early.


----------



## candysmum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Aah that makes sense
> 
> Thanks.
> Im learning so much from this one thread, its been fascinating.
> 
> So excited to think we may have all this to look forward to :biggrin:*
> 
> Can anyone advice the best day to have the scan done please? Is day 30 to early.


i had our scan at day 28

it can't tell you how many but it can tell you if she is or not.
and give you a rought idea to how many

And yes this is my first litter. I have read loads on it and i have read about breeders that use forcep type things to hold the placentas if they are retains so they know they still have them. which is why i asked what people thought here.

I have grown up around litters being born and reared but as i was 8 when the last litter was born i haven't been involved when it comes to the birthing.

Cats however i can do! lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i have some forscep things that i thought i would clamp the afterbirth with if it stays retains so i know i still have hold of if or should i not do that?
> 
> i also thought i would let candy eat about 3 but not all of them seeing as i knwo shes likely to end up having a large litter. what do you all think? thats of course if she wants to eat them


I havent used them but I know a lot of people who do for the purpose you have said, I think that is personal choice but can give you reassurance that it doesnt stay inside her. As for her eating the placentas, yes I would let her eat a few as they are beneficial to her but not too many as you say she may be having a very large litter lol


----------



## Vixie

just popping down the shop will be back *asap*, WELL I dont want to miss anything


----------



## Georgina

hi trish 
whish i could help with anything your asking, hope candy is ok what time is next temp? x x


----------



## thisby1

Ok, horses done, cows done, school run done....just got to tak oh to pub later and I'm glued to the excitement.

How's Candy now Trish?


----------



## candysmum

shes fine.

Apart from the temp this morning and the pooing i would say shes NORMAL.

I think she is holding out for the kids to go to bed thats for sure.

GOnna see if she wants dinner in a miunte and i will gry if she eats it just incase she doesn't go into labout because of it lol.

I miss doing the horses :crying:

well kids are fed, one has her pjs on as she refused to eat dinner. the others are playing ds and watching tv. just waiting for hubby to come in.

I have done the lunch boxes and fridged them the house is clean apart from hubbys plate and the eldest childs plate as he had after school club today. 


I think candy wants to have them on the sofa though she doesn't want to get off the sofa. UMMM i will have to get her in here once the kids have gone to bed and shut the gate so she can only have them in her whelping box


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish
> whish i could help with anything your asking, hope candy is ok what time is next temp? x x


going to take it at 6pm i dont even know what i'm looking for in the temp now lol guess its habit to take it


----------



## thisby1

You really are doing a great job Trish....talk about multi-tasking!

I didn't use forceps with Lola's litter, just noted that a placenta followed each pup on my records. 

Lola did eat each placenta but threw up after 3........yuk (I whisked them away from her then)! Then ate the other 3 and kept them down.

I guess with a larger litter, Candy will struggle to eat so many!

P.s. I am so fed up of doing horses....it's been a very long winter!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> You really are doing a great job Trish....talk about multi-tasking!
> 
> I didn't use forceps with Lola's litter, just noted that a placenta followed each pup on my records.
> 
> Lola did eat each placenta but threw up after 3........yuk (I whisked them away from her then)! Then ate the other 3 and kept them down.
> 
> I guess with a larger litter, Candy will struggle to eat so many!


well i will see how i feel once i get going i may just let it go and if she is in tthere before i get change to do much then i cn't do much bout it lol.

my pad is still in my bedroom as its where i have been taking her temp apart from when she was asleep like a log in her whelping box

WHICH SHE IS NOW IN yippeeee

still sleeping with NO signs of anything happening i hope shes not fooling us all again.

i can hear her tummy grumbling bless her.


----------



## thisby1

They're coming..........they must be!

When she finds it peaceful and safe, she'll begin the nesting and scratching at her bed and then.......wahoo we're on!

I can't wait to see the video...and all those lovely babies!


----------



## thisby1

P.s Lola's poo went very dark green/black after delivery...I guess eating all the placentas but it panicked me...apparently it's normal


----------



## vizzy24

I so hope this is it!!!!!!!!!!  Come on Candy You can do it ( and of course you to Trish)


----------



## candysmum

i hope its it too

all the kids have gone on about candys babies are coming today when?
will they be here afte rone more sleep?
why isn't candy eating?
why has candy got runny poo?
WHY WHY WHY

Well i ahev my pad and pen and everything i need in the dinning room only thing missing is my camera. and candy. lol


----------



## candysmum

shes eating her dinner 

she did this friday i'm starting to think its all fake again. 

24 hours of no food then she eats! 

I know she could still have them but after friday the patterns the same


----------



## archiebaby

one of mine ate during whelping !!! she might just know to build her strenght up a bit, dont worry it will all probably come back up when she starts


----------



## carol

candysmum said:


> shes eating her dinner
> 
> she did this friday i'm starting to think its all fake again.
> 
> 24 hours of no food then she eats!
> 
> I know she could still have them but after friday the patterns the same


perhaps if you take her out in the car and go over some speed bumps very fast it might get things moving.


----------



## Georgina

hi trish 
heidi was sick two times about a hour before having her babbies, everything is still crossed x x x


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> perhaps if you take her out in the car and go over some speed bumps very fast it might get things moving.


once the kids are in bed i could put her in the car an that i have speed bumps up the road.


----------



## candysmum

temp 37.1 

next temp at 10pm

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday
Day 63 @ 8am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was ????????????????????????????


----------



## carol

oh she bound to wait until your feeling like noding off proberly about 1am to 2 am they always do start in the middle of the night.


----------



## Guest

Right back from school run and vets lol

How is she?

I read about the sacs on the pups. Do they also have a chorion and amnion sacks like human babies?


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> oh she bound to wait until your feeling like noding off proberly about 1am to 2 am they always do start in the middle of the night.


i dot care what time as long as she starts LOL

tonight lol.

I have rung the vets and put them on standby again but i dont know whos on call i know if i ring their number it will direct me so no worries there. be nice if my vets was on call though


----------



## umber

No Puppies yet! Soon im sure of it!


----------



## canuckjill

It's gotta be sooon as I'm watching this instead of shampooing carpets..lol...Jill


----------



## candysmum

canuckjill said:


> It's gotta be sooon as I'm watching this instead of shampooing carpets..lol...Jill


come do my carpets they really do need doing in the kids rooms


----------



## candysmum

candy is currently snoring. LOUDLY

hubby asked if i wanted to watch a film tonight
i replied NO i want to have puppies tonight lol


----------



## Georges Mum

NOT you - ITS CANDY!!! lol!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## beckylock

O bless ya

Well still no foal for me. We have milk today so finger X it is tonight. Really could do with some sleep

Cant wait to see the puppies:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> O bless ya
> 
> Well still no foal for me. We have milk today so finger X it is tonight. Really could do with some sleep
> 
> Cant wait to see the puppies:thumbup1::thumbup1:


i wanna see the foal. do you know whats she having? WHat do you want a filly or a colt?

what colour is mum? & dad what do you expect from the foal?

I wanted to put my mare in foal when i got her but decided againest it


----------



## beckylock

candysmum said:


> i wanna see the foal. do you know whats she having? WHat do you want a filly or a colt?
> 
> what colour is mum? & dad what do you expect from the foal?
> 
> I wanted to put my mare in foal when i got her but decided againest it


Mum is a chestnut and white Miniature horse. She is infoal to a bay miniature horse. I would like coloured dont mind what sex as Dad is not 1 of my stallions so if he was good enough I could run him on as a stallion.

I have a total of 5 minis infoal and 2 big girls. Also have Holly my chi lady due this month so no sleep for me for the next few months. :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> Mum is a chestnut and white Miniature horse. She is infoal to a bay miniature horse. I would like coloured dont mind what sex as Dad is not 1 of my stallions so if he was good enough I could run him on as a stallion.
> 
> I have a total of 5 minis infoal and 2 big girls. Also have Holly my chi lady due this month so no sleep for me for the next few months. :crazy: :crazy:


oh your brave.

this is my old girl: I miss her very much  :001_wub:

View attachment 18151


----------



## vizzy24

beckylock said:


> Mum is a chestnut and white Miniature horse. She is infoal to a bay miniature horse. I would like coloured dont mind what sex as Dad is not 1 of my stallions so if he was good enough I could run him on as a stallion.
> 
> I have a total of 5 minis infoal and 2 big girls. Also have Holly my chi lady due this month so no sleep for me for the next few months. :crazy: :crazy:


Oh my god you have got a bust month or so lol Good luck with all your babies hooved or pawed!!!

Candysmum It is probably just as well you did not put your horse into foal they are pregnant for ever imagine waiting all that time!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> oh your brave.
> 
> this is my old girl: I miss her very much  :001_wub:
> 
> View attachment 18151


she is beautiful, I miss my two boys as well, both have sadly passed away, i would really love another horse one day


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> she is beautiful, I miss my two boys as well, both have sadly passed away, i would really love another horse one day


i put her out on full loan in november and then sold her to them not so long ago.

Money is a back up incase the money crisis hits us which touch wood it hasn't yet. and when i go to college in september i wont have time for her and everythign else as they knew her and they are getting on so well with her i let them buy her.

On top of that their son is in my daugthers class at school so i get updates etc. and if they are worried they ask me.


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Oh my god you have got a bust month or so lol Good luck with all your babies hooved or pawed!!!
> 
> Candysmum It is probably just as well you did not put your horse into foal they are pregnant for ever imagine waiting all that time!!!!


i know they are but she was 14 when i brought her and had laminitus it wasn't until my farrier saw her and told me how bad she had had laminitus and that she had had it sooner than they told me. that i knew i could never out her in foal. i wouldn't risk her feet with the extra weight.


----------



## beckylock

candysmum said:


> oh your brave.
> 
> this is my old girl: I miss her very much  :001_wub:
> 
> View attachment 18151


OOO a coloured cob... I just love them

This is my big stallion Shantaine An Sparticus Or sammy to his friends


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> OOO a coloured cob... I just love them
> 
> This is my big stallion Shantaine An Sparticus Or sammy to his friends


i saw on your site he is beautiful Gyspy looks just as pretty when hasn't had a mud bath.

and doesnt rub her mane away in her winter rugs.

my ansetors (years back before my mother was born) used to breed them. I come from a Gyspy line.


----------



## peppapug

Ok, home from work now to check in and see Candy's progress.....now somewhere things have changed to a spotty horse???:

What is Candy up to? Any progress


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> oh your brave.
> 
> this is my old girl: I miss her very much  :001_wub:
> 
> View attachment 18151


Ah bless her she looks lovely. I had a mare when I was 15 for a couple of years she was my baby, unfortunatley she had to be pts at the age of 8 she had bone cysts on her stifle, she had an op but nothing could be done in the end. I could never bring myself to ride again after she died. My daughter rides now and I do get the odd feeling of needing to be near them, but I only get in when I am near them which is strange.

Anyway how is that lovely rounded bellied Candy getting on and scratching or digging yet?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i put her out on full loan in november and then sold her to them not so long ago.
> 
> Money is a back up incase the money crisis hits us which touch wood it hasn't yet. and when i go to college in september i wont have time for her and everythign else as they knew her and they are getting on so well with her i let them buy her.
> 
> On top of that their son is in my daugthers class at school so i get updates etc. and if they are worried they ask me.


I bet you really miss her, its not quite the same without a horse once you have owned one is it. But at least you can still hear how she is doing


----------



## beckylock

peppapug said:


> Ok, home from work now to check in and see Candy's progress.....now somewhere things have changed to a spotty horse???:
> 
> What is Candy up to? Any progress


Hehe

Yes how is Candy doing.. Bless her:thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

i have managed to get candy into her whelping box the sofa was looking very comfy for her.

she is now sleeping

And i feel lost without a horse but its something that had to be done for her sake.


----------



## candysmum

just think in 12 days we have put 129 pages and over 1000 posts in this thread in 12 days i'm amazed.


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> just think in 12 days we have put 129 pages and over 1000 posts in this thread in 12 days i'm amazed.


all we need now is the fourteen puppies and that's that!!!!


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> just think in 12 days we have put 129 pages and over 1000 posts in this thread in 12 days i'm amazed.


lol, we're all candy-addicts!


----------



## thisby1

Right, I'm back from dropping oh at pub....along with his 4 mates...there was a serious clash of aftershave going on in my car lol.

Any news Trish?

I wish I knew how to put photos on...I have a lovely coloured mare who is off to stud next month


----------



## candysmum

Did i tell you all how Candy got her name?


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Right, I'm back from dropping oh at pub....along with his 4 mates...there was a serious clash of aftershave going on in my car lol.
> 
> Any news Trish?
> 
> I wish I knew how to put photos on...I have a lovely coloured mare who is off to stud next month


when you are typing there is a paperclip click on that it will open a second window and you browse and upload your photo once uploadsed click on the paperclip again and cllick the link that will appear and your photo will be on the site.

oh and CAndy is just sleeping


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Right, I'm back from dropping oh at pub....along with his 4 mates...there was a serious clash of aftershave going on in my car lol.
> 
> Any news Trish?
> 
> I wish I knew how to put photos on...I have a lovely coloured mare who is off to stud next month


There are two ways - easiest is just to use the paperclip icon in the reply toolbar, other way involves uploading onto photobucket.com and then pasting the link into your reply.


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> when you are typing there is a paperclip click on that it will open a second window and you browse and upload your photo once uploadsed click on the paperclip again and cllick the link that will appear and your photo will be on the site.
> 
> oh and CAndy is just sleeping


Snap!:thumbup:............


----------



## candysmum

OK question do i get all my whelping kit out on the table? or do you think thats tempting fate. 

SHe is SO quite i really don't know if its going to happen

If it doesn't i can see Sue at school landing me one she askes every time i see her lol


----------



## reddogsX3

thisby1 said:


> I wish I knew how to put photos on...I have a lovely coloured mare who is off to stud next month


you can use the attachment (the thing that looks like a paper clip) or upload to somewhere such as photobucket and add the image code.


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> OK question do i get all my whelping kit out on the table? or do you think thats tempting fate.
> 
> SHe is SO quite i really don't know if its going to happen
> 
> If it doesn't i can see Sue at school landing me one she askes every time i see her lol


It will happen at some point - i thik get it into order for easy reach because when it does happen you will not want to take your eyes off her or the babies!
I am nurse so i have to do procedures and boy i like it better when things are at hand!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

This is my old boy Hector: By the way i would love to find him he went to Devon in september 2007.

View attachment 18160


View attachment 18162


and this is my tribut to him:
View attachment 18164


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> It will happen at some point - i thik get it into order for easy reach because when it does happen you will not want to take your eyes off her or the babies!
> I am nurse so i have to do procedures and boy i like it better when things are at hand!!!!!


 want to be a midwife so this is gonna be good practise 
:Lol:


----------



## thisby1

Ok, hope this works


----------



## candysmum

awww she beautiful Gypsy being a piebald looks like a cow from a distance!


----------



## dipdog

todays the day, so anything happening yet, love this thread, x


----------



## Georges Mum

thisby1 said:


> Ok, hope this works


what is the third photo? they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## thisby1

Hee hee, my oh said meg looked she should be tied to the side of the road....how rude!

Other pic was Lola's first litter

Your tattoo is brilliant....I love it


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Ok, hope this works


Awww, gorgeous (both). Is that the dog thats expecting?

Sh x


----------



## thisby1

coolkat said:


> what is the third photo? they are gorgeous!!!


My little JRT Lola with her first litter. She's in the background keeping her beady on those pups!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> Did i tell you all how Candy got her name?


nope I dont know, please tell


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> This is my old boy Hector: By the way i would love to find him he went to Devon in september 2007.
> 
> View attachment 18160
> 
> 
> View attachment 18162
> 
> 
> and this is my tribut to him:
> View attachment 18164


 he looks so much like my bot Tango :001_wub::001_wub: love the tattoo as well :yesnod:


----------



## umber

ummmmm because she likes candy floss :001_cool:


----------



## thisby1

Shazach said:


> Awww, gorgeous (both). Is that the dog thats expecting?
> 
> Sh x


Yes it's her last time (3rd litter) but we think there is only 1 pup...and we are keeping it!


----------



## thisby1

umber said:


> ummmmm because she likes candy floss :001_cool:


I think Candy is called Candy because she's a sweetie?


----------



## Shazach

thisby1 said:


> Yes it's her last time (3rd litter) but we think there is only 1 pup...and we are keeping it!


Thank god for that!! Otherwise I'd have a problem.....your close by, you're having pups and my o/h LOVES jrts and desperately wants one....:biggrin:


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> nope I dont know, please tell


ok see if you can guess
View attachment 18169


No giv eup ok then well see the spots on her face. Will what shape do they make?? A candy cane 

She also has micky mouse on her back but i didn't think that suited her :lol:


----------



## Little-moomin

I have been looking at this thread!! I am getting excited! Good luck for Candy!


----------



## thisby1

Lol, if theres more than 1 I'll let you know!

Trish....why did you choose the name Candy?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> ok see if you can guess
> View attachment 18169
> 
> 
> No giv eup ok then well see the spots on her face. Will what shape do they make?? A candy cane
> 
> She also has micky mouse on her back but i didn't think that suited her :lol:


yep I can see it 
lol no I think Candy suits her much better than Mickey lol although she could have been Minnie lol :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## doggiesgalore

It looks like I couldn't have joined this forum at a better time. I'm hooked just like everyone else and looking forward to reading how many and what sex Candy eventually has. Looking forward to the link to 'you tube' too, so we can watch the births - how exciting is that! Your poor mummy Trish is getting exhausted just keeping an eye on you now. So come on Candy please don't keep us in suspense for too much longer.

with love, hugs and kisses for Candy of course.....


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> ok see if you can guess
> View attachment 18169
> 
> 
> No giv eup ok then well see the spots on her face. Will what shape do they make?? A candy cane
> 
> She also has micky mouse on her back but i didn't think that suited her :lol:


Just looked at her close up pic again....she really is a beautiful dalmation....I want one!


----------



## Vixie

yay we have another Candy addict lol welcome aboard


----------



## Georges Mum

you aren't the only one... and i said i would never do big dogs again....... LOL's


----------



## candysmum

right well she better have them now as webcam is set, the whelping kit is oput on the tab;e and i have taken over hubby's pc 

andi [email protected] want to put the whelping stuff away would rather throw it away in a black back cause its all yucky


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> right well she better have them now as webcam is set, the whelping kit is oput on the tab;e and i have taken over hubby's pc
> 
> andi [email protected] want to put the whelping stuff away would rather throw it away in a black back cause its all yucky


What's she up to?


----------



## trekkiemo

How is Candy now I am home?


----------



## candysmum

shes not a big dog shes only 23 inchs thats small  to me it is lol.


----------



## Georges Mum

are you still doing temps or are you just waiting for a foot to show now!!


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> It looks like I couldn't have joined this forum at a better time. I'm hooked just like everyone else and looking forward to reading how many and what sex Candy eventually has. Looking forward to the link to 'you tube' too, so we can watch the births - how exciting is that! Your poor mummy Trish is getting exhausted just keeping an eye on you now. So come on Candy please don't keep us in suspense for too much longer.
> 
> with love, hugs and kisses for Candy of course.....


welcome aboard candy's rollercoaster. 
xxx


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> are you still doing temps or are you just waiting for a foot to show now!!


temp at 10pm


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> What's she up to?


she is SNORING

occassionally she will grunt and kick about her back legs but shes sleeping

LUCKY FOR SOME
xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> temp at 10pm plus a foot or two hopefully!!!


I know!!!


----------



## candysmum

awww hubby just made me a coffee do you think he still will be at 5am?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> How is Candy now I am home?


shes fine

glad your back.

right is everyone here i'll tell her to crack on now lol

if only it was that easy


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hey, he wouldn't fancy making all of us one each, would he. lol.


----------



## Georges Mum

yes the whole nation is watching so time for some action!LOLs!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> shes fine
> 
> glad your back.
> 
> right is everyone here i'll tell her to crack on now lol
> 
> if only it was that easy


I`m being lazy how is her temp and is there any other signs?


----------



## Guest

lol have you got a flask ready full of coffee for tonight (hopefully)???


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Hey, he wouldn't fancy making all of us one each, would he. lol.


i wouldn't count on it i have to offer rewards to get coffee normally I was shocked i got offered one 

i am sure he will go to bed at about 11 and leave me sat here all on my own waiting for upups into the wee hours


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I`m being lazy how is her temp and is there any other signs?


temp was 37.1 @ 6pm

had runny poo and was still pushing it out whent here was none

other than that NOPE. Snoring lots if that counts

i am beginning to have doubts again. i just want some signs its happening


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> lol have you got a flask ready full of coffee for tonight (hopefully)???


no or i'll be going to the loo all night and thats upstairs. i removed the downstairs one when i built the dinnign room so i could have a utiliy room


----------



## beckylock

candysmum said:


> i wouldn't count on it i have to offer rewards to get coffee normally I was shocked i got offered one
> 
> i am sure he will go to bed at about 11 and leave me sat here all on my own waiting for upups into the wee hours


You can talk to me I will be up all night on foal watch


----------



## Guest

Have you removed the cork candysmum??? just thought I'd better check


----------



## candysmum

oh the hand sanitizer smells nice


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i am sure he will go to bed at about 11 and leave me sat here all on my own waiting for upups into the wee hours


I will be up late, so there will be a couple of us here to chat too, not sure how good my company is but I'm here none the less LOL


----------



## Lucysmom

hope it happens soon candysmum shes on day 63 today?


hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Have you removed the cork candysmum??? just thought I'd better check


yeah corks out lol

everyone thats on this thread please call me TRISH!

OK becky if you have foal before i have puppies i will cry though. expect full scale paddies and war!:lol:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> temp was 37.1 @ 6pm
> 
> had runny poo and was still pushing it out whent here was none
> 
> other than that NOPE. Snoring lots if that counts
> 
> i am beginning to have doubts again. i just want some signs its happening


No doubts it will happen promise.Within 24 hrs of drop


----------



## candysmum

Lucysmom said:


> hope it happens soon candysmum shes on day 63 today?
> hugs
> Rachel and the gang!


yes she is due today so the wee hours will make the pups a day late!


----------



## canuckjill

2 nations watching I go to work for 3 hrs in 1/2 an hour then I'll be back here checking on Miss Candy ,,,,,Jill


----------



## beckylock

candysmum said:


> yeah corks out lol
> 
> everyone thats on this thread please call me TRISH!
> 
> OK becky if you have foal before i have puppies i will cry though. expect full scale paddies and war!:lol:


lol but my girl is over her due date tho

at the mo she is playing in her water bucket silly girl


----------



## thisby1

trekkiemo said:


> No doubts it will happen promise.Within 24 hrs of drop


Do you think Candy is in 1st stage with all the straining and no pooh left....plus the temp drop to 36.8 this am?


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> lol but my girl is over her due date tho
> 
> at the mo she is playing in her water bucket silly girl


awww bless her.

i still bagsy puppies first! lol
edit she is chasing a rabbit in her sleep again wish that would put her into labour as well


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> awww bless her.
> 
> i still bagsy puppies first! lol
> edit she is chasing a rabbit in her sleep again wish that would put her into labour as well


lol its a race to see who is first, I'm double excited now lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> lol its a race to see who is first, I'm double excited now lol


knowing my luck NOT ME!


----------



## trekkiemo

Either is or is not far away from starting ,need more signs ,cleaning herself more ,deep sleep,odd pant and staring at her rear to name a few.


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> yeah corks out lol
> 
> everyone thats on this thread please call me TRISH!
> 
> OK becky if you have foal before i have puppies i will cry though. expect full scale paddies and war!:lol:


Looks like we could have some bets on here grils. 
Trish, you had better have a word with Candy. Let her know & perhaps she may be up for it then....

Bye the way - my names June


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> knowing my luck NOT ME!


LOL my eldest boy thinks the pups are too cosy in there and don't want to come out yet  I asked him what page he thought we were up to and he said 5, just a little bit off there lol


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Either is or is not far away from starting ,need more signs ,cleaning herself more ,deep sleep,odd pant and staring at her rear to name a few.


shes in a deep sleep i can move around and leave the room and she doesnt budge thats a first. i went to the toilet without my shadow.


----------



## Georges Mum

this is terrible - everymorning i drag myself out of bed and i always think- i must check to see if candy's had the pups!!! I am hoping for a broken record tomorrow!!!


----------



## Vixie

doggiesgalore said:


> Looks like we could have some bets on here grils.
> Trish, you had better have a word with Candy. Let her know & perhaps she may be up for it then....
> 
> Bye the way - my names June


Hi June I'm Beth


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> this is terrible - everymorning i drag myself out of bed and i always think- i must check to see if candy's had the pups!!! I am hoping for a broken record tomorrow!!!


well see shes trying to help me catch up to you with posts.

i'm getting there wont be long and i will overtake


----------



## beckylock

hehe the joys of breeding:blush:


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> LOL my eldest boy thinks the pups are too cosy in there and don't want to come out yet  I asked him what page he thought we were up to and he said 5, just a little bit off there lol


tell him to add 131 on to that lol

ARRGGGG Damn 30 second rule!!!

oh and isn't that bath cold yet?? youve been in it for like FOREVER


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> tell him to add 131 on to that lol
> 
> ARRGGGG Damn 30 second rule!!!


I'm lucky I dont have that being a Mod :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I'm lucky I dont have that being a Mod :001_tt2::001_tt2:


so not fair!!!!!!!!

i think this thread needs to be a sticky though for all the new breeders that have never had a litter and re name it . The story of a first litter



think i will get it???


----------



## thisby1

Vixie said:


> I'm lucky I dont have that being a Mod :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Lol....I thought Trish had just dropped her custard cream on the floor and was using the 30 second rule...hee hee


----------



## trekkiemo

I think it should be a sticky ,you have shared your Candys last week with us all.


----------



## Freyja

I got up this morning and checked to see if Candy had had her pups. I came in from work and still no pups agggghhhhhhhh. My litters have always been born early so I've never had all the waiting to do.

We did go through something like this with a pony once as we were'nt exactly sure when she had been covered by the stallion. Not only us but the villagers in the nearby village were all playing guessing games as to when the foal would arrive.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> so not fair!!!!!!!!
> 
> i think this thread needs to be a sticky though for all the new breeders that have never had a litter and re name it . The story of a first litter
> 
> 
> 
> think i will get it???


 the perks of the job :ihih:

yep think I may just have to make it a sticky, not that its ever from the top anyway lol



thisby1 said:


> Lol....I thought Trish had just dropped her custard cream on the floor and was using the 30 second rule...hee hee


pmsl I spat my drink everywhere then lol (sorry for the visual ) now that made me laugh


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I think it should be a sticky ,you have shared your Candys last week with us all.


well i thought sharing the whole 63 days was a bit much


----------



## doggiesgalore

Vixie said:


> Hi June I'm Beth


Hi Beth, pleased to meet you (via the forum of course).

How many of you on here have had a litter already???


----------



## Vixie

hee hee, I have made the thread a sticky


----------



## trekkiemo

I have had 7 litters


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> hee hee, I have made the thread a sticky


AWWWW thank you.

Candy just got up and weeed (out in the garden of course) its cold out there i dont want any more trips to the garden lol


----------



## Vixie

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Beth, pleased to meet you (via the forum of course).
> 
> How many of you on here have had a litter already???


well I haven't personally lol but the three pups in my signature are some of the 8 from a previous littler


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> well i thought sharing the whole 63 days was a bit much


oh no not at all...candys fan would have been there all the way!


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I have had 7 litters


so when do you think we will see something happenign i need a wee again and i only went outside lol dont know if i can do this all night go outside and then need the loo myself lol


----------



## Georgina

hi trish and candy
how are things going? could not get on to the net was going mad at o/h as didnt want to miss anything x x


----------



## Freyja

I've bred 4 litters.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> AWWWW thank you.
> 
> Candy just got up and weeed (out in the garden of course) its cold out there i dont want any more trips to the garden lol


no problem 

lol I dont blame you, it was nice and warm today but now is absolutely freezing out :


----------



## canuckjill

Well off to work see ya all in 3 hrs or so. If things start happening I'm sure everything will go well and everyone here will still be up at 3 in the am reading all about it....Jill


----------



## candysmum

canuckjill said:


> Well off to work see ya all in 3 hrs or so. If things start happening I'm sure everything will go well and everyone here will still be up at 3 in the am reading all about it....Jill


have fun at work. in 3 hours it will be midnight so hope she starts showing some signs by then


----------



## doggiesgalore

Do any of you know if its ok to give a pregnant bitch natural yoghurt. My lot love it and have two teaspoons every day. However, now my westies preggers I don't know if she should still have it. What do you say?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> so when do you think we will see something happenign i need a wee again and i only went outside lol dont know if i can do this all night go outside and then need the loo myself lol


Be patient,within 24 hs of drop 1st stage should start.I recon once the house is quiet and you are feeling tired. hehe


----------



## trekkiemo

Off out with the dogs now ,feel free to start without me Candy,back in an hour.


----------



## thisby1

Have you got a torch Trish?.....


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Be patient,within 24 hs of drop 1st stage should start.I recon once the house is quiet and you are feeling tired. hehe


house cant get any more quite. 24 hours after that 8am tomorrw just for 1st stage oh pants she isn't gonna have them tonight is she


----------



## vizzy24

What were the bets on dates? Was everyone wrong? I bet last thursday was a little out there I think. How is she now. Can you not sqeeze her at one end and see what happens.


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Have you got a torch Trish?.....


yes one came in my whelping kit i also have one in the utility room and i have the pc pn adn thelaptop have the kitchen light on too and the back garden has a flood light

so i am covered for lights.


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> What were the bets on dates? Was everyone wrong? I bet last thursday was a little out there I think. How is she now. Can you not sqeeze her at one end and see what happens.


someone did bet tuesday so who ever bet that (they didn't say who they were in the thread) will win IF she has them tonight late tongiht.

Trekkiemo betted today and i think someone else did too.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Off to sort the puppies out then going to take Dixie a walk. (If I can tear myself away from the laptop! XD)
Candy I hope you are going to have your babies soon?! 

xx


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> yes one came in my whelping kit i also have one in the utility room and i have the pc pn adn thelaptop have the kitchen light on too and the back garden has a flood light
> 
> so i am covered for lights.


Good.....don't want to be losing any precious treasure in the garden!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Good.....don't want to be losing any precious treasure in the garden!


gharden is 65ft by 35ft so we installed a massive flood light comes in handy in the winter when hubby gets home. he can see where he is walking lol.


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> gharden is 65ft by 35ft so we installed a massive flood light comes in handy in the winter when hubby gets home. he can see where he is walking lol.


Lol, what does your other dog make of it all?


----------



## candysmum

what the flood light or that she gets to sleep in my room next to dfaddy's side of the bed???

she isn't worried she is so laid back.


----------



## Georges Mum

night - i'm off to bed and i will be crawling out to see what the state of play is ! good luck - i hope you see sone action soon !!! xxx


----------



## beckylock

OMG I go out to look at my mares lady bit as CCTV not that good. make a cup of coffee come back and have to read over 3 pages.. lol:


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> night - i'm off to bed and i will be crawling out to see what the state of play is ! good luck - i hope you see sone action soon !!! xxx


night night sleep tightxx


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> OMG I go out to look at my mares lady bit as CCTV not that good. make a cup of coffee come back and have to read over 3 pages.. lol:


haha sorry

hows she doing

candy keeps figiting with her back legs at the moemnt trying to get comfy again


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> haha sorry
> 
> hows she doing
> 
> candy keeps figiting with her back legs at the moemnt trying to get comfy again


oooh do you think that could be a sign?


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> night - i'm off to bed and i will be crawling out to see what the state of play is ! good luck - i hope you see sone action soon !!! xxx


night night, hope you sleep well


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> haha sorry
> 
> hows she doing
> 
> candy keeps figiting with her back legs at the moemnt trying to get comfy again


that can be a sign that things are happening unless its something that she usually does???


----------



## beckylock

candysmum said:


> haha sorry
> 
> hows she doing
> 
> candy keeps figiting with her back legs at the moemnt trying to get comfy again


She is not very happy bless her. Her back end has gt really soft and lost alot of musue and she is up and down alot. Her breathing has got very heavy so looks like it will be tonight but then I thought that yesterday.. hehe


----------



## Vixie

beckylock said:


> She is not very happy bless her. Her back end has gt really soft and lost alot of musue and she is up and down alot. Her breathing has got very heavy so looks like it will be tonight but then I thought that yesterday.. hehe


aww bless her, I got my fingers crossed that she will have her foal tonight


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> that can be a sign that things are happening unless its something that she usually does???


never noticed it before she is now stood by the stair gate wagging her tail. dont want to let her out the dinnign room incase she delivers where i dont want her too


----------



## beckylock

Vixie said:


> aww bless her, I got my fingers crossed that she will have her foal tonight


Thanks. I would like her to have it as she is really not happy bless her. Finger X Candy has her 2night also. Then I can read about it waiting for my baby :blush:


----------



## Guest

oh i realy hope so trish, for your sake!


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> never noticed it before she is now stood by the stair gate wagging her tail. dont want to let her out the dinnign room incase she delivers where i dont want her too


i'm sure it must be a sign


----------



## peppapug

Let her in the dining room.....just let her deliver pleeeeaaaasssee!!!

It's edge of your seat stuff!


----------



## thisby1

Wow, this thread is brilliant....I hope we get a foal and puppies tonight.

Am going to check the cows (they are calving but it's not as exciting as this as they just tend to get on with it), the horses and walk the dogs and then I'm rooted to the spot. 

I even plan to watch Saw 5 later to stay awake

P.s. I worked a night shift last night and told everyone there about you and Candy....so all doctors and nurses are on candy watch from A & E tonight too....they just rang for the web address!!!!


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> Let her in the dining room.....just let her deliver pleeeeaaaasssee!!!
> 
> It's edge of your seat stuff!


no she wanted OUT of the dinning room

shes now in teh front room with daddy ON THE SOFA.
she is NOT having them on the sofa.

and to all the hospital people HI. I want to be a midwife lol

So waiting for my dog to come back in here and gice me some puppies is not fun!


----------



## vizzy24

thisby1 said:


> Wow, this thread is brilliant....I hope we get a foal and puppies tonight.
> 
> Am going to check the cows (they are calving but it's not as exciting as this as they just tend to get on with it), the horses and walk the dogs and then I'm rooted to the spot.
> 
> I even plan to watch Saw 5 later to stay awake
> 
> P.s. I worked a night shift last night and told everyone there about you and Candy....so all doctors and nurses are on candy watch from A & E tonight too....they just rang for the web address!!!!


Cor blimey it is a pet forum night for giving birth lol (Fingers crossed) quite frankly I have found it very hard to get on with my normal life with my fingers crossed contantly for the last week  please have your pups tonight Candy not only for your poor mummy who is being very patient but also for my permanently crossed fingers


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> never noticed it before she is now stood by the stair gate wagging her tail. dont want to let her out the dinnign room incase she delivers where i dont want her too


it does sound promising if she doesnt normally do it , 
my girl wanted to deliver hers on the sofa I had to sit on the floor with her just so she would stay there :


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> shes now in teh front room with daddy ON THE SOFA.
> she is NOT having them on the sofa.


she may keep them on the inside forever if you don't make a small sacrifice of the sofa for her......i for one can't bear much more!!!


----------



## Vixie

peppapug said:


> she may keep them on the inside forever if you don't make a small sacrifice of the sofa for her......i for one can't bear much more!!!


my cat once refused to have her kittens anywhere else than the sofa so I covered it with black bags then news papers then a blanket lol and the sofa was fine and mum was happy  but a cat is much smaller than a Dalmatian so maybe it was easier to keep the mess under control lol :thumbup1:


----------



## peppapug

my pug just had a litter in the kitchen, it looked like we had a chain saw massacre afterwards, blood and guts everywhere (well not guts but bits of stuff!).

Just joking, keep her OFF the sofa x


----------



## Vixie

peppapug said:


> my pug just had a litter in the kitchen, it looked like we had a chain saw massacre afterwards, blood and guts everywhere (well not guts but bits of stuff!).
> 
> Just joking, keep her OFF the sofa x


lol my girl was like that having her pups the mess was everywhere lol I had to chane the bedding twice during delivery as it got so bad


----------



## archiebaby

i had to go out for a few hours, came back and was fourteen or something pages behind, thought yes! but no she is going to have them early hours aint she, i cant stay up all night


----------



## Guest

ive had cats give birth on my lap regularly - might be a bit difficult to accomplish with a dalmation though


----------



## vizzy24

billyboysmammy said:


> ive had cats give birth on my lap regularly - might be a bit difficult to accomplish with a dalmation though


Anything is worth a try at this stage lol


----------



## candysmum

its a £1000 sofa and i just sold it ready for my new one so she can't have them on the sofa i dont think the new owners will be impressed!!!


I just sat with her in the whelping box and she seems happy to be in it again. 

I just dont know if its going to happen i'm starting to doubt big time. she seems to be following friday to a T. 

i take her temp in 12 minutes i dont even know what i'm looking for though


----------



## archiebaby

what colour hair do you have now trish, a nice gray colour i must admit i have had quite a few litters but i know i have said it before but every dog is different and will do it their own way, it is just a very frustrating waiting game and nothing you can do but sit and watch ( and cry sometimes!)


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> its a £1000 sofa and i just sold it ready for my new one so she can't have them on the sofa i dont think the new owners will be impressed!!!
> 
> I just sat with her in the whelping box and she seems happy to be in it again.
> 
> I just dont know if its going to happen i'm starting to doubt big time. she seems to be following friday to a T.
> 
> i take her temp in 12 minutes i dont even know what i'm looking for though


your OK I dont think anyone really wants you to let her have them on the sofa, it would ruin it 

just look for any changes to her normal behaviour, fidgeting, restlessness, cleaning herself a lot, tensing of her stomach muscles and so on


----------



## candysmum

reading "the notebook" while waiting i only just started it. think i'll finish it before she has them???

i'm champange blond  or ash brown what ever you want to call it and tomorrow i will look for grey and if i have any i know its cabdy as of yet i havent got any.

xx


----------



## peppapug

Please take the temp now....i have to toilet and crate the snoring pugs, i can't wait 12 minutes!!!

P.s LOWER, LOWER!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## candysmum

just took her temp its 37.3.

so thats about all i know. 

3reddogs wheres my stick i thought up and you were making i need it NOW!! :001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> just took her temp its 37.3.
> 
> so thats about all i know.


well its is staying in the low 37 this time so thats a good sign  at least it hasnt shot up again


----------



## archiebaby

i dont think it really matters if the temp is lower now as she seems to have had the drop you were waiting for this morning so i think it is just a matter of her starting to actually either pant or dig ( she still may not do this though) or just generally start to contract ( which would be lovely)


----------



## peppapug

Goodnight Candy, Trish and all the followers......see you in the morning when we hope to hear of the patter of tiny feet x


----------



## thisby1

Cows are settled, Valentino the bull is awake and has other ideas! 

What's the lovely Candy upto?


----------



## Vixie

peppapug said:


> Goodnight Candy, Trish and all the followers......see you in the morning when we hope to hear of the patter of tiny feet x


good night, sleep well  xx


----------



## Guest

thisby1 said:


> Cows are settled, Valentino the bull is awake and has other ideas!
> 
> What's the lovely Candy upto?


hehe he's a handsome beast! lovely!


----------



## thisby1

Trish........The notebook............OMG I saw the film (if it is the same one) and I cried buckets......it's fabulous!


----------



## Vixie

going to watch animal cops for a bit, be back in about an hour


----------



## kellybaker

I had not been on the computer all day so was really looking forward to getting on here and reading about puppies especially when I saw how many pages I needed to catch up on lol. But still no pups argggghhhh. If I'm feeling like this then god knows how your feeling Trish, I really think I would be wearing a white jacket by now if I was in your shoes .
Hoping and praying that Candy starts having her pups as I really cant wait much longer lol. 
Sending Candy lots of love and best wishes, come on girl have those pups you know you want too, lol.


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> Goodnight Candy, Trish and all the followers......see you in the morning when we hope to hear of the patter of tiny feet x


night night


----------



## thisby1

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe he's a handsome beast! lovely!


He looks cross on the pic but really he is a softie....eats carrots from my hands, and loves a good scratch!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Trish........The notebook............OMG I saw the film (if it is the same one) and I cried buckets......it's fabulous!


yes i watched the film and cried. (my mum had borrowed the film)

and i got the book knowing it had to be better and i'm not that far in and its SO different from the film but already SO good.

oh yeah and candy SLEEPING!!!!!!!
lucky for some


----------



## thisby1

Oooh I love reading, I must get it.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Im going to say nite nite now.
Really hope when I wake up and log on their will have been champagne corks popping

Will be thinking of you & Candy x*


----------



## doggiesgalore

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Im going to say nite nite now.
> Really hope when I wake up and log on their will have been champagne corks popping
> 
> Will be thinking of you & Candy x*


Soz but I have to ditto that too.

night night Trish, Candy and everyone.
All fingers, toes and paws are being kept crossed for you both xx


----------



## beckylock

O god every1 is going to sleep. All I want is sleep.. 

Trish how is it going with you.


----------



## Guest

me too am up at 5 anyhow! Hopefully i'll log on to loads of videos (one for each puppy?) and loads of puppies! xxx


----------



## thisby1

I'm still here....


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m still here trish i`ll stay on for a while . You will have to be patient can happen any time now.


----------



## Guest

hello trish hows you and candy doing every time i sign in i have to watch this thread from were i left it lol......i think tonight might be the night...its soo exciting...i hope im on when her waters break when ever that might be if shes like any of ours its when you dont see it coming lol...we had one start on the sofa lol and we`ve had another in our arms she jumped just as it cam out....come on candy i dont think we can wait any longer lol..good luck though


----------



## candysmum

i am hopinh so. huby stole his pc sory i haven't spoken to anyone having to use my laptop in the most awful of angles.

might have to get some food my tummy is rummbling.

night to the people that are going to bed and thansk for staying the people that are still up 

hows the mare doing becky???

candy still sleeping here


----------



## Guest

candy seems like she want all the sleep she can get before pup arrive lol..i think she know the next 9/10 weeks of her life will be hell with pups all over here lol...


----------



## beckylock

candysmum said:


> i am hopinh so. huby stole his pc sory i haven't spoken to anyone having to use my laptop in the most awful of angles.
> 
> might have to get some food my tummy is rummbling.
> 
> night to the people that are going to bed and thansk for staying the people that are still up
> 
> hows the mare doing becky???
> 
> candy still sleeping here


She is very up and down at the mo bless her just going to go look at lady bits and make more coffee.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I`m still here trish i`ll stay on for a while . You will have to be patient can happen any time now.


i'm being patient i am very proud at how patient i am being i've impressed myself

how long now can i stop being patient yet lol


----------



## Tigerneko

golly gosh, still no puppies :lol:

There's gonna be fully grown dalmatians popping out, they've been in there that long lol!!

Glad to hear she's having a good kip though lol x


----------



## Vixie

Hi all, I'm back again  Candy you may start having them now I'm here lol


----------



## trekkiemo

You are doing great Trish ,all of us who have had a litter know exactly what you are going through ,how is candy now?


----------



## candysmum

all through the house not a creature was stiring not even a mouse.

so now all are in bed sleep nice and snug let their be babies!!!!!

please pretty please with a cherry on top


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You are doing great Trish ,all of us who have had a litter know exactly what you are going through ,how is candy now?


sleeping. i dont think they are coming. i think shes playing me again.


----------



## gillieworm

Can't believe she is still crossing her legs, come on candy we're all dying to see these pups


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> Hi all, I'm back again  Candy you may start having them now I'm here lol


i wish she would at least if she stars having them i will get an adrinaline rush and be able to stay awake.


----------



## thisby1

Poor Trish, you must be knackered...I'm watchin saw 5 (scary) to keep awake!


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Poor Trish, you must be knackered...I'm watchin saw 5 (scary) to keep awake!


i haven't seen the first 4


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i wish she would at least if she stars having them i will get an adrinaline rush and be able to stay awake.


thats true, when they start coming you wont have time to feel tired, its once she has finished that you will really crash and need lots and lots of sleep


----------



## ninja

i have just looked at how many people are on-line now and was shocked  to see how many were on at 3.50am this morning, its was the most there has ever been, it seems most people was expecting them then. i wish she would hurry up (and i know you do trish) cos when i get home from work it takes me ages to read through everything , ju xx


----------



## kellybaker

Well I'm off to bed now, Hope you and Candy have a good night wether that be having puppis or a good sleep (lets hope its having puppies).
Good night to everyone else here and I will be back on in the morning to get an update, Lets hope its a good update like PUPPIES


----------



## trekkiemo

Too true my last litter was during night I didn`t feel tired until all the puppies were born ,I cleaned up fed Bonnie and went to make tea ,needless to say tea was not drank and I crashed on bed beside whelping box.Must say best sleep I`d had in a week.


----------



## candysmum

sorry was playing tetris.

still sleeping hasn;t dont much else.

the room is very dark so i can't read either! trying to make it so she has them


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> Well I'm off to bed now, Hope you and Candy have a good night wether that be having puppis or a good sleep (lets hope its having puppies).
> Good night to everyone else here and I will be back on in the morning to get an update, Lets hope its a good update like PUPPIES


night kelly xx


----------



## Vixie

I really hope she has them soon for you and her, I think its going to shock us all when she finally has them lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I really hope she has them soon for you and her, I think its going to shock us all when she finally has them lol


of course it will no one will have my thread to be attached to anymore. their lives will be empty LOL

ok maybe not but its a nice thought


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> of course it will no one will have my thread to be attached to anymore. their lives will be empty LOL
> 
> ok maybe not but its a nice thought


its true, we have all been gripped by this thread and I for one won't know what to do without it lol, daily updates on the pups I think, that should keep us going for a while :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> its true, we have all been gripped by this thread and I for one won't know what to do without it lol, daily updates on the pups I think, that should keep us going for a while :thumbup::thumbup:


i'm sure i can do that.

well its nearly tuesday which will make her a day late.

i'm wacked and with the way she is sleeping i dont think shes gonna have them she lookf to comfortable.

just a sign of yes or no would be good rather than being stuck in limbo


----------



## candysmum

morning everyone

candy is now in day 64. is still sleeping like butter wouldnt melt.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i'm sure i can do that.
> 
> well its nearly tuesday which will make her a day late.
> 
> i'm wacked and with the way she is sleeping i dont think shes gonna have them she lookf to comfortable.
> 
> just a sign of yes or no would be good rather than being stuck in limbo


I really do feel for you, are you staying up or going to try and get some sleep????


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I really do feel for you, are you staying up or going to try and get some sleep????


i dont know what to do ifi go to bed she will probab;y start if i dont she wont but then i have 4 kids to sort out tomorrow too.

Just a signwould be good. at the moment she is rabbit chasing again.

i bet becky's foal is on route shes disappeared


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i dont know what to do ifi go to bed she will probab;y start if i dont she wont but then i have 4 kids to sort out tomorrow too.
> 
> Just a signwould be good. at the moment she is rabbit chasing again.
> 
> i bet becky's foal is on route shes disappeared


is there any way you can sleep close by and set the alarm to check on her at about 3am or so if you are really concerned??? if you are close by you will probably wake when things start anyway??

hopefully you will both see the new babies tonight


----------



## trekkiemo

Candy will come for you when she needs you.I wouldn`t stay up as you need to rest at least.


----------



## candysmum

my room is close by its on the same level.

i just dont think there coming. bet i'm going to end up with a cesar. 

sorry guys i dont know why i'm like this its stupid.


----------



## Guest

CastrolOil and Orange Juice!!!
Ring ANY bells with anyone??????????//

Please hurry up candy


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> CastrolOil and Orange Juice!!!
> Ring ANY bells with anyone??????????//
> 
> Please hurry up candy


made me violent ill when i tried that one.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> my room is close by its on the same level.
> 
> i just dont think there coming. bet i'm going to end up with a cesar.
> 
> sorry guys i dont know why i'm like this its stupid.


its not stupid at all, its been a long weekend for you and its probably because you are so tired, I think you will be better after you get some rest, I'm sure she wont need a Cesar, some bitches do go a few days late and if you mated her twice perhaps she took the second time not the first so isnt over due yet???

Don't lose hope she will have them soon


----------



## candysmum

just heard a noise adn its candys BUM popping away and she has now gased out the dinning room well awake now|!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> just heard a noise adn its candys BUM popping away and she has now gased out the dinning room well awake now|!!!!


LOL well it wasnt knock-out gas then


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> LOL well it wasnt knock-out gas then


i couldn't work out the noise until i looked at her and got a wiff.

woke me up for now thats for sure.

going to stay up for as long as i can. and then go to bed when i can't keep awake.


----------



## Vixie

aww bless her, pregnancy brings all sorts of embarrassing things with it lol

is she still sleeping now?


----------



## canuckjill

I'm back from work and really thought she would have started. I'm going to be here for awhile it's it's only 7 pm come on Candy give your mom her pressies . Trish thinking of you I'd be a basket case too I haven't had a litter of pups since 1992. Jill


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> aww bless her, pregnancy brings all sorts of embarrassing things with it lol
> 
> is she still sleeping now?


yes still sleeping. lots of sleeping, just sleeping

and farting!!!


----------



## candysmum

i just took her temp again before i go to bed if i get there and its 37.1

at 10pm it was 37.3


----------



## Vixie

looks like shes settled for the night then? , I think I might go and get some sleep soon, got to get up at 6:30am


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i just took her temp again before i go to bed if i get there and its 37.1
> 
> at 10pm it was 37.3


its staying on the lower side this time isnt it


----------



## candysmum

yeah biut if we are going by the 24 hours thats not up until 8am tomorrow 

and if that goes by what next?

Night night sleep tight


----------



## LadyFrenchies

sorry to ask but i thought if the temp is lower than that means she's getting closer to birth...(im confused) im only 16 and this is my first ever talk about a prego dalmation and doggy births lol, oh and i hope every 1 on here is doing good and im very excited about ur puppys and also beckys foal... lol xox good luck Candy and Mummy Trish... (do u know what ur doing with the pups yet... (e.g selling or keeping) xox (such a heart-breaking descision)...


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> yeah biut if we are going by the 24 hours thats not up until 8am tomorrow
> 
> and if that goes by what next?
> 
> Night night sleep tight


I would just keep an eye on her and look out for some of the tell tale signs of impending birth, if she gets to about 3 days over I would take her for a check up at the vets just to make sure all is well  but I'm sure she will have them before the need for that.


----------



## candysmum

danielle101 said:


> sorry to ask but i thought if the temp is lower than that means she's getting closer to birth...(im confused) im only 16 and this is my first ever talk about a prego dalmation and doggy births lol, oh and i hope every 1 on here is doing good and im very excited about ur puppys and also beckys foal... lol xox good luck Candy and Mummy Trish... (do u know what ur doing with the pups yet... (e.g selling or keeping) xox (such a heart-breaking descision)...


I have a higher damaned than i can supply unless he has a good 20 pups which i'm sure shes not.

temo is a guide to when they go into labour candy's droped at 8am yesterday morning (16th march) so in 6 and a half hours my 24 hours is up and i should be in labour (well candy) if i'm not i'm going to talk a long walk of a short pier!!!! no seriously i dont know what happens if she doesn't go into labour after that i guess i call my vet.


----------



## candysmum

right guys its nearly half 1 

no puppies no signs of them coming either so i am going to bed or i'm gonna be fit for no one tomorrow. 

Good Night Sleep Tight.  

xxxx


----------



## Vixie

good night hun and try and keep your chin up, talk to you later today and hope you manage to get some sleep, night night  xxx


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Good night sleep tight and dont let the puppys bite (thats if they arrive lol) good night every 1 xox


----------



## Vixie

danielle101 said:


> Good night sleep tight and dont let the puppys bite (thats if they arrive lol) good night every 1 xox


good night


----------



## canuckjill

Good night have a good sleep and let us know if things happen...Jill


----------



## Freyja

Its 6.15 am and I've just had to read 10 pages to catch up. I got to the end thinking this is it the puppies must be here and what do I find STILL no puppies.

Come on Candy PUUUUSHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Guest

morning hun dogs walked kids dressed cats fed etc etc etc

BUT WHATS THE NEWS!!!!!!!!???????????????????????


----------



## Ejay

Oh no!!! i've been up made sure pup is fed,w atered and business done, cup of tea then stright to chck on candy.... 

Candy have you fogotten to deliver something? Trish, you must be so tired, i really do feel for you. 

Not sure i can cross anythig else, but all is crossed that puppies arrive today - come on Candy!!!


----------



## Vixie

good morning everyone  

Hi Trish, hope both you and Candy are doing Ok


----------



## Guest

right thats it someone is going to have to text me when Trish comes online with the news! Once ive gone on the school run i wont be online again until after the next school run!

I'm babysitting my friends little boy today, its his grandmas funeral and although he will be going to the wake, he isnt going to the crem. Busy day for me!


----------



## Georges Mum

HI Trish - :smilewinkgrin: how are things?


----------



## doggiesgalore

Morning everyone. 
Well no pups overnight then!
Trish, please don't worry (easier said than done) - they can go over by about 3 days.

Just looked up my 'book of the bitch' and apparently some pregnancies last upto 72 days!
I'm sure this wont be the case with Candy


----------



## Georges Mum

she hasn't been on yet - she might have been up all night long. She will be here in a minute i'm sure!


----------



## doggiesgalore

Well Trish was up til quite late and she has the kids to get ready too.

I'm sure she'll up date us as soon as she can.

I'll have to ensure I keep updated with this thread whilst I'm at work this morning. I'll have a peep every so often. Won't be able to keep my fingers crossed otherwise no work will get done. Don't think the boss will like that lol


----------



## Guest

trish no doubt is doing the same as me - the mad morning school rush lol

Well i might miss all the big news - if so CONGRATULATIONS

if not! Never mind, and hope you had at least some rest last night xxx


----------



## Jnyfer

Oh gosh!! i have been away for a long weekend and was sure i would miss the arrival! come on Candy baby we all waiting still (in)patiently lol

xxx


----------



## vizzy24

Good morning everyone, how are things with candy? Come on Candy todays the day


----------



## candysmum

morning

well i went to bed at 1.30am and i woke up to candy at 7am
NOthing

I have the strange feeling i am going to end up with a cesar dont knwo why.

but this is twise she has done the drop, the not eating, the runny poo to end in nothing. the 24hour thing is up in 10 minutes and she wandering around. hasn't easten supper of breakfast so the last time she at was 6pm last night (ring any bells) 

Her temp is 37.2

The kids are already fighting and i'm ready to murder them. 

Tell me what to do please


----------



## Georges Mum

why don't you phone the vet - what day is she now? the car might do it - would you oh help you get her into it?


----------



## trekkiemo

Morning Trish,If she has no signs she is not ready to give birth,my girls temp always drops into low 36 when in later stage of 1 stage ,Candy hasn`t reached that point yet.Give your vet a call to ease your mind,A trip to vets is great at starting labour.

Not eating and temp staying low 37 is good sign 1st stage not far away.Some dogs don`t show any signs and just start pushing and temp not dropping either.


----------



## candysmum

i am going to phone the vets 

she is 64 days today so i know plenty of time for her naturally.

hubby leaves for work at 8.10am unless i put her in the car for nearly an hour on her own it wont work.

I was thinking about making a ramp or somethng

my kids looked at me just now and said mummy why did you get changed again. HUMM becasue mummy went to bed in her clothes LOL

hubby is being the level headed brain as normal gave me a big hug and said leave it a few more days and then see what the vet can do. 

candy is just wagging her tail wandering around like theres nothing wrong and its a normal day.


----------



## Vixie

I'm sure everything is fine, as long as shes not showing any signs of distress I wouldnt worry yet, but if you are concerned then there is no harm in talking to your vet to put your mind at ease


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i am going to phone the vets
> 
> she is 64 days today so i know plenty of time for her naturally.
> 
> hubby leaves for work at 8.10am unless i put her in the car for nearly an hour on her own it wont work.
> 
> I was thinking about making a ramp or somethng
> 
> my kids looked at me just now and said mummy why did you get changed again. HUMM becasue mummy went to bed in her clothes LOL
> 
> hubby is being the level headed brain as normal gave me a big hug and said leave it a few more days and then see what the vet can do.
> 
> candy is just wagging her tail wandering around like theres nothing wrong and its a normal day.


sounds like she is doing fine and I think your hubby is right, I dont think its c-section time yet, but a once over from the vet just to check shes doing OK wont harm and may put your mind at ease


----------



## Georges Mum

from your description it sounds like she is the picture of health and very happy. I am sure it will happen when the time is right. I would try and get her in car but she sounds fine.


----------



## vizzy24

I'm sure everything is fine but a trip to the vet is probably the best way to go. Just to make sure. Have you got a friend with a lower car that can take you? Or you might have to make a ramp of some kind


----------



## candysmum

i know i'm being silly

sorry to moan at you guys. I'm going to more than likily walk the kids to school i dont see the point in getting the car out for a 10 minute walk today not now. 

The walk will probab;y do me good. 

wish i could take candy but i can't becasue i have to take paige into nursery and the dogs not allowed on school grounds.

i will try and get her in the car so i can run to th epost office with some pacrels that really should of gone last week lol.

i may scrub my house again for fun!thanks for listening to me and being here 

xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

just thought if you do get her in the car remember to take some whelping things - i have heard they have a funny habit of doing the action on the dual carriage ways and in traffic jams etc etc.......


----------



## umber

Morning Trish and Candy!

Dont worry about moaning thats why we are here!

Today is the day!


----------



## candysmum

we have a plan of action

i am walking the dog to school
my best friend is going to take my kids in with her kids. 

the walking home 

then i will somehow get her in the car and do the post office (this doe involve speed bumps)

theni will come home (so more speed bumps) 

and see what that brings.


----------



## vizzy24

I think you are entitled to be a bit fed up by now. Dont worry they will be here soon running you ragged.  have a word with the vet see what he/she says they might pop in on her at some point to give her a check over.


----------



## Georges Mum

good luck and all before 10.30 as i have to got swimming with the school after that....


----------



## trekkiemo

Good plan.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i know i'm being silly
> 
> sorry to moan at you guys. I'm going to more than likily walk the kids to school i dont see the point in getting the car out for a 10 minute walk today not now.
> 
> The walk will probab;y do me good.
> 
> wish i could take candy but i can't becasue i have to take paige into nursery and the dogs not allowed on school grounds.
> 
> i will try and get her in the car so i can run to th epost office with some pacrels that really should of gone last week lol.
> 
> i may scrub my house again for fun!thanks for listening to me and being here
> 
> xxx


your not being silly just concerned for your girl and her babies, it shows how much you love her, don't worry about moaning to us thats what we are here for 

A car ride may help move things along IF you can get her in the car, not an easy task with a heavily pregnant dog. Yep a walk might help you relax a bit, nothing like an earky morning walk to clear your head 
I'm going to do the school run now, will catch up with you all in a little bit


----------



## Georges Mum

if she is going to have to have a section you would be better to do the car thing now rather than if it is an emergency and you have to get her in. I know you would have help but it would be better to avoid any problems and try and get her going with the car ride. Just my opinion. i could be wrong.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> we have a plan of action
> 
> i am walking the dog to school
> my best friend is going to take my kids in with her kids.
> 
> the walking home
> 
> then i will somehow get her in the car and do the post office (this doe involve speed bumps)
> 
> theni will come home (so more speed bumps)
> 
> and see what that brings.


  sounds like a good plan to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Ejay

Sounds like a good plan Trish! hopefully the walking and speed bumps miht convince th little monkeys to come out!


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> i know i'm being silly
> 
> sorry to moan at you guys. I'm going to more than likily walk the kids to school i dont see the point in getting the car out for a 10 minute walk today not now.
> 
> The walk will probab;y do me good.
> 
> wish i could take candy but i can't becasue i have to take paige into nursery and the dogs not allowed on school grounds.
> 
> i will try and get her in the car so i can run to th epost office with some pacrels that really should of gone last week lol.
> 
> i may scrub my house again for fun!thanks for listening to me and being here
> 
> xxx


Awww Honey, sending you a big fortifying hug :001_tt2:

Sh x


----------



## Guest

hiya - i just cant stay away!

Sounds like a plan trish!

Dont apologise for moaning - remember that everything you are going through will help future first time responsible breeders, and maybe (hopefully) put off someone breeding their dog thinking that its all easy and there is thousands of pounds to be made xx


----------



## thisby1

Morning Trish and everyone.

Just read through and see Candy is still crossing her legs....Poor Trish, you must be frantic....and exhausted.

Keep your chin up hun, soon you'll be looking back at this thread whilst cuddling and admiring your little bundles, with a big smile on your face. xx


----------



## candysmum

ok so we walked to school and back 

she got in the car it was funny watchin gbut she did it. she got in the footwell and scrabbled onto the passenger seat.

we went over 4 speed bumps i went into the post office i turned around and came out IT WAS THAT BUSY. 

go in the car and drove home she panted in the car 3 times (that may have been from her walk to school though as she got straigh tin the car from out walk)

she is now ON THE SOFA!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

good on you for trying - i hope it works the trick!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Give her time its not instant ,if she sees you are worried she will hold onto them.


----------



## archiebaby

i really wouldnt worry about a c section, candy is showing no signs of distress and nothing seems wrong, she just hasnt started yet? the 63 day is only a guide, they can go a week either way with no problems if she was pushing and nothing was happening or panting for hours with no pushing then that is a different matter, but she sounds just fine and biding her time until the little ones are ready,frustrating i know but it cant be helped or hurried along, dont worry trish, you are doing everything right and so is candy really,the emptying of the bowels is perfectly normal as the little ones move into place it makes her feel she wants to go to poo and she will try to remove everything,just hang in there and see what happens


----------



## Guest

remember too that if the vet is wrong and she took on the second tie she would be due tomorrow? (presuming its 48 hours between) lol.

Keep your chin up hun, buy yourself a BIG bar of chocolate to cheer yourself up and settle down with her xxx


----------



## umber

Hng in there Trish also I think Trekkimo has a very good point... your anxiety and stres with rub off on her! Have a hot cup of tea and put he telly on and sit on the sofa with her... hopefully she will relax with you and get things moving!


----------



## candysmum

she mated on the 13th and the 15th jan

and i just found two pregnancy things for bitchs and one says she due today another one due tomorrow and thats from the first mating so i am now wondering how the vet and i got the 16th.

this one stays she is due tomorrow
Canine Pregnancy Calendar

This one says today:
Dog Pregnancy Calendar - Dog Pregnancy Calculator - Dog Gestation Calendar/Calculator/Chart | AskABreeder.com


----------



## Georges Mum

have you got book of the bitch? I thought you said you did:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

sounds like she is bang on target then for her first mating.... and could be end of the week then if from the second mating! HEHE - its been a really edge of the seat white knuckle ride lol. Now hopefully you can relax in the knowledge that she is only due today/tomorrow at earliest, and put the thoughts of a c-section out of your mind for now xxxxx


----------



## umber

billyboysmammy said:


> sounds like she is bang on target then for her first mating.... and could be end of the week then if from the second mating! HEHE - its been a really edge of the seat white knuckle ride lol. Now hopefully you can relax in the knowledge that she is only due today/tomorrow at earliest, and put the thoughts of a c-section out of your mind for now xxxxx


I agree... Thank God!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> she mated on the 13th and the 15th jan
> 
> and i just found two pregnancy things for bitchs and one says she due today another one due tomorrow and thats from the first mating so i am now wondering how the vet and i got the 16th.
> 
> this one stays she is due tomorrow
> Canine Pregnancy Calendar
> 
> This one says today:
> Dog Pregnancy Calendar - Dog Pregnancy Calculator - Dog Gestation Calendar/Calculator/Chart | AskABreeder.com


I always use the first one Canine Pregnancy Calendar ,so due date is today ,so Candy is not late so don`t worry.


----------



## Georges Mum

trekkiemo said:


> I always use the first one Canine Pregnancy Calendar ,so due date is today ,so Candy is not late so don`t worry.


how late is late? i mean how late do the vets let an anilmal go if they look healthy and happy?


----------



## Guest

Canine Pregnancy Calendar this one says tomorrow too from the 13th mating or friday from the 15th

WHELPING CALCULATOR - instant whelping calculator - from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia ~ This one says today lol

Puppy Whelping Calculator this one also predicts today

Puppy Whelping Calculator as does this chart

Hope that helps to have a few more confirming the dates xxx


----------



## trekkiemo

They let them go as long as 70 days as long as puppies are ok ,I personlly wouldn`t want it to go any longer than 67days.taking in 2 matings.


----------



## trekkiemo

Trish ,I am off out at 10 for a few hours,I didn`t go to see my new cocker yesterday.You have my number if needed also if Candy starts text me.
xx good luck and fingers crossed xx


----------



## umber

Excellent to hear she is not late but lol it is going to get us all excited thinking yessss todays is her due date!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish and candy
back up and running now, so if am right do you now think candy is due today and not gone over? how is she big hugs x x x


----------



## Ejay

i must admit to being a loser... i just got out my calendar and counted the days i manually counted and today is day 63 from first mating :thumbup: come on candy!!


----------



## Guest

lol no worse than me checking out the dates on lots of other calendars


----------



## Guest

oooh just noticed this is a sticky! YAY!


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh just noticed this is a sticky! YAY!


ha ha yes I did that yesterday, I think it deserves it as well 

glad to hear that she isnt over due and looking forward to Candy watch again today LOL 

How are you feeling Trish hope you are OK


----------



## Vixie

hmmmmm just got my new rats out to try and tame them and one just weed all over my leg lovellyyyyyyyyy NOT LOL just thought you could do with a laugh at my expense


----------



## Georges Mum

just been looking at all the different bits with stars up top. what is hybrid or linear mode! when did this happen?


----------



## beckylock

Well still no foal... I think Candy and my mare lils are talking to each other... hehe :biggrin:

Finger X for tonight on both of them.


----------



## candysmum

sorry had a bath did my hair for the first time in a week. put some makeup on too!!!! I now feel more human still haven't had my first coffee of the day yet.

candy is eating her breakfast while i type. i have put washing away put washingon and put recycling out in the bins. 

she has eaten half her breakie she has just left

So today is day 63 then???

Oh i am so confused

Yes i have book of the bitch i have given up reading it as candy has done everythign in it lol BUT HAVE THE PUPS.


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> just been looking at all the different bits with stars up top. what is hybrid or linear mode! when did this happen?


not sure what you mean???


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish and candy
> back up and running now, so if am right do you now think candy is due today and not gone over? how is she big hugs x x x


glad your back 
xxxx

Well i will take her temp at 2pm see how it ties with yesterday so you all know but she is in the garden at the moment.


----------



## candysmum

beckylock said:


> Well still no foal... I think Candy and my mare lils are talking to each other... hehe :biggrin:
> 
> Finger X for tonight on both of them.


hope your foal comes soon.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I always use the first one Canine Pregnancy Calendar ,so due date is today ,so Candy is not late so don`t worry.


has it been right for you?

sorry for asking i thinkit would be nice to know when shes due now i have foudn them and i have differne dates flying at me lol.

oh what a plava (sp)


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> has it been right for you?
> 
> sorry for asking i thinkit would be nice to know when shes due now i have foudn them and i have differne dates flying at me lol.
> 
> oh what a plava (sp)


My little bitch went exactly 63 days from first mating with both litters.

One started at 6am and the other at 2 pm


----------



## Guest

Right i will be back later!

I'm such a scatterbrain thinking about candy that I managed to forget my daughters lunch box for school. Gonna take the kids to the park now too.

bbl xx Hugs to you and candy xxxxx


----------



## vizzy24

Just been out for a run and got back hoping for some news  Is she looking ok Trish no signs of distress at all?


----------



## candysmum

nah shes been sleeping on the sofa with me. i have to go and get paige now so the peace in the house is going to be over. minute i saw distress i wouldn't be on here i will assure you of that i will break my back get her in the car and be at the vets before my credit card can say whats that?


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> nah shes been sleeping on the sofa with me. i have to go and get paige now so the peace in the house is going to be over. minute i saw distress i wouldn't be on here i will assure you of that i will break my back get her in the car and be at the vets before my credit card can say whats that?


As long as Candy is happy thats great! Got o go to work now so I will catch up with you later.


----------



## umber

think of it this way... each day candy doesnt deliver it only means that we are one day closer to seeing her pups! :thumbup:


----------



## ruth9

I've just spent nearly 2 hours reading this thread from the start. I was sure there would be puppies near the end of it. Now I'm going to spend all my time refreshing so I don't miss the happy event! Come on Candy! Oh, by the way, I have a Dalmatian too. They're wonderful dogs.


----------



## candysmum

ruth9 said:


> I've just spent nearly 2 hours reading this thread from the start. I was sure there would be puppies near the end of it. Now I'm going to spend all my time refreshing so I don't miss the happy event! Come on Candy! Oh, by the way, I have a Dalmatian too. They're wonderful dogs.


welcome to PF
and to candys thread.

Dalmtaisn are brill dogs and i would have 9 of them if i could BUT i can't so i have to make do with one adn

a litter of pups for 8 weeks  once they come.


----------



## thisby1

How's things Trish? 

Hope your ok


----------



## candysmum

normal i'm fine thanks going to do her temp soon so going to see if she wants to "sleep" on my bed with me so she isn't "Running" around before it.


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> welcome to PF
> and to candys thread.
> 
> Dalmtaisn are brill dogs and i would have 9 of them if i could BUT i can't so i have to make do with one adn
> 
> a litter of pups for 8 weeks  once they come.


Just wondering Trish why 9 dogs???? Is that your favourite number?


----------



## Guest

Right am back from taking the lunchbox in lol! Took longer than expected as i took billy with me! He met a beautiful corgi/collie cross and they had a great game of bitey-face and run all over the park!

Hope everything is ok your end trish xxx


----------



## suzy93074

Hi Candysmum, Ive been popping on and off for what seems like months!! lolxx how is Candy today - any nearer?? I cannot wait to see these lovely pups now!


----------



## candysmum

thought i would all let you know i have calmed down a great deal now

Candy is laying on my bed and just with me laying next to her i can tell you where 4 pups are!!!

they have become really active today so i know they aren't coming adn all is ok.

one is sticking something so high up i can see an outline of either a head or bum. its great made me smile and candy is sleeping through it all. 

so now i now the pups are fine and shes fine i may relax just a bit more.

I think with the temp drop and the pups slowing down then not coming i was starting to panick something was going wrong but now i have been them fighting to get out through her tummy itself i am happy all is ok.

xx


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Just wondering Trish why 9 dogs???? Is that your favourite number?


9 dalmatians, my rescue greyhound, a bengal, 4 kids a horse a hubby.

i think would be a good number


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> thought i would all let you know i have calmed down a great deal now
> 
> Candy is laying on my bed and just with me laying next to her i can tell you where 4 pups are!!!
> 
> they have become really active today so i know they aren't coming adn all is ok.
> 
> one is sticking something so high up i can see an outline of either a head or bum. its great made me smile and candy is sleeping through it all.
> 
> so now i now the pups are fine and shes fine i may relax just a bit more.
> 
> I think with the temp drop and the pups slowing down then not coming i was starting to panick something was going wrong but now i have been them fighting to get out through her tummy itself i am happy all is ok.
> 
> xx


I'm glad your feeling relaxed, you are certainly well prepared for the big event.

I hope by us asking how Candy is doing we're not stressing you out

I'm going to muck out now and do some gardening


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I'm glad your feeling relaxed, you are certainly well prepared for the big event.
> 
> I hope by us asking how Candy is doing we're not stressing you out
> 
> I'm going to muck out now and do some gardening


no of course its not. its nice to know so many people care about candy.

I could of shot her this morning though walking to school its like she forgot HEEL and SIT and STAY and everythign she has ever been taught she pulled like a trooper this morning might have to bring the halti back out.

Does the dog correcter can thing work on HEEL as we never did perfect HEEL but she did stop pulling to the point i had to walk leaning back. HUMMM

anything thread another time maybe lol


----------



## archiebaby

dont forget its mothers day this sunday, perhaps candy is waiting for that to do it properly!!!!


----------



## umber

ahhhhh Im so glad to hear your feeling better! Thats awsome that you can see teh outlines of the pups!

Im just so excited....we will have to start a support group once she gives bith....

'Life after Candys birth' as we will all have nothing to do!


----------



## candysmum

well i just took her temp its 
37.3 so today it has stayed in the low 37 which i guess is a good sign

she is gasing out my bedroom i walk out walk back in and it SMELLS.

Nah you wont need the support group until 8 weeks after as i will start a thread the day in a life of candy's pups  and everyday update with their weight and pictures

AND i want names. i was thinking after the film but have decided againest it. 

So i need names i know one will be called Cindy at some point as thats what my parents are calling their little girl.

SO i have a thing for wovles, tigers, leapords, and stars

SO now you can all help think of names i want about 12 to be on the safe side. i have 10 paper coller things 1 ribbon and if she has 12 the last one will not have a coller or anything to mark it.


----------



## candysmum

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was ?????????
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????????


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> well i just took her temp its
> 37.3 so today it has stayed in the low 37 which i guess is a good sign
> 
> she is gasing out my bedroom i walk out walk back in and it SMELLS.
> 
> Nah you wont need the support group until 8 weeks after as i will start a thread the day in a life of candy's pups  and everyday update with their weight and pictures
> 
> AND i want names. i was thinking after the film but have decided againest it.
> 
> So i need names i know one will be called Cindy at some point as thats what my parents are calling their little girl.
> 
> SO i have a thing for wovles, tigers, leapords, and stars
> 
> SO now you can all help think of names i want about 12 to be on the safe side. i have 10 paper coller things 1 ribbon and if she has 12 the last one will not have a coller or anything to mark it.


How about this.....

ROLLO: Latin form of Old French Roul, meaning "famous wolf."

And it will be famous!!


----------



## Ejay

candysmum said:


> SO i have a thing for wovles, tigers, leapords, and stars


how about Seren for a little girl, means star in Welsh x


----------



## candysmum

I like both of them Seren and Rollo


----------



## thisby1

Trish, can I ask you a question about cat breeding as you mentioned last night you had done it before......


----------



## thisby1

will be back soon


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Trish, can I ask you a question about cat breeding as you mentioned last night you had done it before......


i haven't bred cats BUT i have been at a few deliveries and rescued a few litters and helped cats along the way.

i have not myself bred them but people that dont SPAY their cats around here i have been on call to help when the cats have gone into labout or had the kittens outside i have gone in search and rescue.

what do you want to ask?


----------



## Guest

star names - not ones i would necessarily call the puppies lol, but possibly for pedigrees?


BOYS:

sirius - dog star (orions dog in greek mythology)
Major (from canis major) - big dog
Furud - (from canis major) - the solitary one
Almach - (from andromeder constellation) - earthchild
Azah - (from eridanus) - the birthing place
Regulus - (from leo) - heart of the lion
Prokeon - (from canis minor) - "before the dog"


GIRLS:

Chara - a star means JOY from the "hunting dogs constellation"
Adara - from the sirius constellation - means the maiden
Aludra - again from sirius constellation - means "all the maidens"
Lupi - female form of the name LUPUS meaning wolf - also a star
Nashira - (from capricorn) - she who brings good news
Mira (cetus constellation) - she who is wonderful


----------



## Guest

Right school run and a couple of other errands, bbl xxx


----------



## vizzy24

I dont think she will have 26 but these are th26 most brightest stars. Are you looking for pedigree names or nick names or both?



Sun 
Sirius 
Canopus 
Rigil 
Arcturus 
Vega 
Capella 
Rigel 
Procyon
Achernar 
Betelgeuse 
Hadar
Acrux 
Altair 
Aldebaran 
Antares 
Spica 
Pollux 
Fomalhaut 
Becrux Beta 
Deneb 
Regulus 
Adhara 
Castor 
Gacrux 
Shaula


----------



## vizzy24

And this is a list of all the constellation's. You could make some gorgous pedigree names up with these. Do youhave a kennel name? 

Andromeda 
Antlia 
Apus 
Aquarius 
Aquila 
Ara  
Aries 
Auriga 
Boötes 
Caelum 
Camelopardalis 
Cancer 
Canes Venatici 
Canis Major 
Canis Minor 
Capricornus 
Carina 
Cassiopeia 
Centaurus 
Cepheus 
Cetus 
Chamaeleon 
Circinus 
Columba 
Coma Berenices 
Corona Austrina 
Corona Borealis 
Corvus 
Crater 
Crux 
Cygnus 
Delphinus 
Dorado 
Draco 
Equuleus 
Eridanus 
Fornax 
Gemini 
Grus 
Hercules 
Horologium 
Hydra 
Hydrus 
Indus 
Lacerta 
Leo 
Leo Minor 
Lepus 
Libra 
Lupus 
Lynx 
Lyra 
Mensa 
Microscopium 
Monoceros 
Musca 
Norma 
Octans 
Ophiuchus 
Orion 
Pavo 
Pegasus 
Perseus 
Phoenix 
Pictor 
Pisces 
Piscis Austrinus 
Puppis 
Pyxis 
Reticulum 
Sagitta 
Sagittarius 
Scorpius 
Sculptor 
Scutum 
Serpens 
Sextans 
Taurus 
Telescopium 
Triangulum 
Triangulum Australe 
Tucana 
Ursa Major 
Ursa Minor 
Vela 
Virgo 
Volans 
Vulpecula


----------



## dexter

Puppy Names

sopme great names on here


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> i haven't bred cats BUT i have been at a few deliveries and rescued a few litters and helped cats along the way.
> 
> i have not myself bred them but people that dont SPAY their cats around here i have been on call to help when the cats have gone into labout or had the kittens outside i have gone in search and rescue.
> 
> what do you want to ask?


Well, I have a gorgeous British Blue female cat who is 9 months old. She was a present for my birthday last year (i've always admired them).

She is such a sweet cat and so beautiful that many friends and family have expressed an interest should she ever have kittens.

So I've kept my options open by not having her speyed (she doesn't leave the house).

Trouble is, she has just come into season and is driving me crazy...very, very vocal...day and night, and obviously it is too soon to breed from her.

My question's are...What age is acceptable to breed? How long does a season last and is there anything I can give to help her frustration?

I am honestly thinking about just having her speyed though, as I daren't even open the windows at the moment in case she gets 'got'


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Well, I have a gorgeous British Blue female cat who is 9 months old. She was a present for my birthday last year (i've always admired them).
> 
> She is such a sweet cat and so beautiful that many friends and family have expressed an interest should she ever have kittens.
> 
> So I've kept my options open by not having her speyed (she doesn't leave the house).
> 
> Trouble is, she has just come into season and is driving me crazy...very, very vocal...day and night, and obviously it is too soon to breed from her.
> 
> My question's are...What age is acceptable to breed? How long does a season last and is there anything I can give to help her frustration?
> 
> I am honestly thinking about just having her speyed though, as I daren't even open the windows at the moment in case she gets 'got'


OK if you do breed its better from about season 3 or 4. some breeders do it later depending on the age of the cat. personally i would wait until the cat is at least over 12 months

i dont know how long they call for. but i know they generally need to mate twice to get pregnant first time stimulates ovulation the second to fertilize. they can get pregnant with one mating but its normally takes two.

you could use a calming drop that or one of the plug in calmers to see if it hlps her came down a little other than that the only way is to get her spayed

xx


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> I dont think she will have 26 but these are th26 most brightest stars. Are you looking for pedigree names or nick names or both?
> 
> Sun
> Sirius
> Canopus
> Rigil
> Arcturus
> Vega
> Capella
> Rigel
> Procyon
> Achernar
> Betelgeuse
> Hadar
> Acrux
> Altair
> Aldebaran
> Antares
> Spica
> Pollux
> Fomalhaut
> Becrux Beta
> Deneb
> Regulus
> Adhara
> Castor
> Gacrux
> Shaula


just nick names for now as i can't register them as of yet. Hoping that i will get paperwork soon if not Traing standards will takt them to court.


----------



## candysmum

A Penny



That Little Penny In The Parking Lot
Remember this every time you pass that little penny in the parking lot.
I always thought that it was for good luck, but I love this version better. 

I found a penny today
Laying on the ground. 
But it's not just a penny, 
This little coin I've found. 

Found pennies come from heaven, 
that's what my Grandpa told me. 
He said Angels toss them down.
Oh, how I loved that story.

He said when an Angel misses you,
They toss a penny down; 
Sometimes just to cheer you up, 
To make a smile out of your frown. 
So, don't pass by that penny 
When you're feeling blue. 
It may be a penny from heaven
That an Angel's tossed to you.

So now pass this on to people you care about 
And who you feel are Angels to you. 
I just did. 
An Angel is now watching over you. 
Have A Great Day!


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> OK if you do breed its better from about season 3 or 4. some breeders do it later depending on the age of the cat. personally i would wait until the cat is at least over 12 months
> 
> i dont know how long they call for. but i know they generally need to mate twice to get pregnant first time stimulates ovulation the second to fertilize. they can get pregnant with one mating but its normally takes two.
> 
> you could use a calming drop that or one of the plug in calmers to see if it hlps her came down a little other than that the only way is to get her spayed
> 
> xx


Thank you....I will think about it....with my ear plugs in lol.

How's your girl doing?


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Thank you....I will think about it....with my ear plugs in lol.
> 
> How's your girl doing?


sat in the garden looking.

I have never bred cats i have just been there when the litters are born and need attention. so i dont know the ins an outs of breeding them.


----------



## candysmum

she has had a poo it started solid but ended up runny
NICE NOT

next temp is at 6 by the way.

hope it goes down its been going up slightly throughout the day it needs to decline


----------



## Guest

hiya hun, good luck with the 6pm temperature xxx

come on candy its about bloo*y time we met your babies!


----------



## Vixie

Hi, I'm back from school run and did some shopping (very exciting ...... NOT ....lol) glad you are feeling better Trish and that Candy is doing well


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> Hi, I'm back from school run and did some shopping (very exciting ...... NOT ....lol) glad you are feeling better Trish and that Candy is doing well


well once the kids are fed and hubby is hom i am going to hand them over to him and NAP.


----------



## trekkiemo

You must be ready to pull your hair out,it will drop when you least expect it to.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi Trish, Ive been poppin in an out all day to see if any movement on the puppy front.
Also whilst reading my book today it did say that if the bitch picks up that you are tense or stressed they can actually delay whelping.
So keep those happy relaxed thoughts... nice calm aura etc.:001_wub:

Also folks we wish to put a whelping "to buy" list together 
So could everyone advice what they think is good to have prepared.

Will pop back in later and hopefully things will have started, thinking of you both *permanantly it seems" LOL*


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well once the kids are fed and hubby is hom i am going to hand them over to him and NAP.


thats a great idea, it should refresh you a little and give you some much needed energy, especially if things start tonight


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> thats a great idea, it should refresh you a little and give you some much needed energy, especially if things start tonight


i dont think anything will start tonight puppys are really active

small fluffy- i brought this whelping kit has everything i could need an di brought extra whelpi

whelping boxes and whelping box for all the puppy needs, all kinds of whelping box


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You must be ready to pull your hair out,it will drop when you least expect it to.


i am really calm now. kids are having pasta and sauce as i'm to tired to cook more.

once they are fed and i have cleaned up hubby should be home so i will stay in our rooma dn then help him put them to bed i will then make their lunch boxes and go to bed i think.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i dont think anything will start tonight puppys are really active


they do usually slow down before the birth, but with the last litter i had here they were wrestling each other to the very end : : my girl liked do think out side the box much to my dismay lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Good plan Trish ,you need your rest as puppies usually born late night through to the wee hours.Candy will be fine and probably rest with you .Hopefully Candys puppies will decide to come tonight.


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone temp update 37.4 Humm i see a pattern in todays temps! see below and you will see it too.

All my floors are swept mopped and hoovered, the dogs are fed, the kids are fed, the washing is done just waiting for hubby to come in now.

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????????


----------



## Vixie

today's temp have gone up 1,2,3,4 lol I didnt realise Candy could count  if the next one is .5 I will be impressed lol

it is staying quite low though so not too bad


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> today's temp have gone up 1,2,3,4 lol I didnt realise Candy could count  if the next one is .5 I will be impressed lol
> 
> it is staying quite low though so not too bad


well i dont mind the counting but i want it the other way!


----------



## ninja

candysmum said:


> Hi everyone temp update 37.4 Humm i see a pattern in todays temps! see below and you will see it too.
> 
> All my floors are swept mopped and hoovered, the dogs are fed, the kids are fed, the washing is done just waiting for hubby to come in now.
> 
> Sunday
> Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
> Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
> Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
> Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
> Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
> Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8
> 
> Monday
> Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
> Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
> Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
> Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
> Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3
> 
> Tuesday
> Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
> Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
> Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
> Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
> Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????????


is it not possible she had a big drop between 1.30am and 8am this morning,


----------



## candysmum

kira99 said:


> is it not possible she had a big drop between 1.30am and 8am this morning,


yeah of course it is but shes eating quite happily.

liek shes ate half her breakfast. aite the other half adn lunch and has eaten 3/4 of her dinner adn is NOW eating a chew stick.

oh and she had 3 malted milk biscuits.


----------



## Shazach

How's you Trish? - I can tell Candy's fine! 

Sh x


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> How's you Trish? - I can tell Candy's fine!
> 
> Sh x


i'm ok. can't wait to get the kids to bed and maybe blag hubby to get me a chinese and then go to bed


----------



## Guest

ahhh but it is a talent - Candy the counting dally! 

I'm of course hoping tonight is the night for you hun, but from what your saying it doesnt look like it does it? Fingers crossed she gets her ass in gear for you and starts popping them out at a rate of knotts later!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> ahhh but it is a talent - Candy the counting dally!
> 
> I'm of course hoping tonight is the night for you hun, but from what your saying it doesnt look like it does it? Fingers crossed she gets her ass in gear for you and starts popping them out at a rate of knotts later!


she is in her whelping box looking sorry for herself and trying to drift off.

My vets just rang me again to see how she was and let me know who is on call tonight. I told them i dont think she will have them tonight becasue puppies have been very active etc but shes going to let the on call vets know INCASE.

and ring me again tomorrow. I love my vets so much. xx


----------



## umber

Hopefully 2mrw then but I hall be on duty this evening anyways x


----------



## vizzy24

welll I hope you have a nice evening whatever happens but I must admit it looks like it wont be today. will keep checking in though just incase


----------



## Georges Mum

your vets are being great and suportive - thats good to see.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is in her whelping box looking sorry for herself and trying to drift off.
> 
> My vets just rang me again to see how she was and let me know who is on call tonight. I told them i dont think she will have them tonight becasue puppies have been very active etc but shes going to let the on call vets know INCASE.
> 
> and ring me again tomorrow. I love my vets so much. xx


I'm not suppried that you love your vets they sound great, I wish mine were like that


----------



## candysmum

i lov emy vets they are the most wonderful people. i would recommend them to everyone.

its so friendly in there adn its not formal either. like most the vets i know you can have a laugh adn they are very personal and know who you are just by sayign the dogs name.

I am pretty much the only dalmatian there though so maybe that helps. 

My chiense is on its way 

King prawn curry with fried rice
prawn toast
prawn crackers 
and mini spring rolls

YUMMY. i didn't even make it to the cash machine Best mates hubby lent me £20 till i go to cash machine tomorrow bless


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I'm not suppried that you love your vets they sound great, I wish mine were like that


they are great and guess what they are called THE VETS 

its an australian (sp) man that owes and runs it he is the guy i always see with my girls. but they are all brill there candy lvoes ging to the vets becasue she gets fussed and treats and they spoil every animal that goes in. Misty used to be scared of the vets until i found this one.

When they first came i thought tried all the others might as well try this one and I WILL NEVER EVER LEAVE.

he is not the cheapest but not dear either but for the care he gives i will pay his fees.

When candy kept being sick and couldn't keep anything down i was in and out every other day (this was before her new insurance policy kicked in) so i was paying for it and he gave me 2 consultaions for free so all i paid for was her meds which was anti sickness things and anti b's. By the way it was the food she was on hubby brought the wrong food and she reacted to it. 

Love them xxxx Move to salisbury and join them well worth it.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> they are great and guess what they are called THE VETS
> 
> its an australian (sp) man that owes and runs it he is the guy i always see with my girls. but they are all brill there candy lvoes ging to the vets becasue she gets fussed and treats and they spoil every animal that goes in. Misty used to be scared of the vets until i found this one.
> 
> When they first came i thought tried all the others might as well try this one and I WILL NEVER EVER LEAVE.
> 
> he is not the cheapest but not dear either but for the care he gives i will pay his fees.
> 
> When candy kept being sick and couldn't keep anything down i was in and out every other day (this was before her new insurance policy kicked in) so i was paying for it and he gave me 2 consultaions for free so all i paid for was her meds which was anti sickness things and anti b's. By the way it was the food she was on hubby brought the wrong food and she reacted to it.
> 
> Love them xxxx Move to salisbury and join them well worth it.


I am very tempted :thumbup: they sound like ideal vets, really good ones like that don't come along often, you are very lucky


----------



## doggiesgalore

coolkat said:


> your vets are being great and suportive - thats good to see.


Yes, it's great if you can actually find a decent one - and thankfully mine are too.


----------



## candysmum

hi guys 

just a little update

candy is on the sofa with me shes a little figthy but nothing great. 

i can't have a NAP as the In laws are here. I have eaten my takeaway though and now have hic cups :thumbup::thumbup:

i will take candys temp at 10pm and let you knwo what it is
then i will be off to bed


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> hi guys
> 
> just a little update
> 
> candy is on the sofa with me shes a little figthy but nothing great.
> 
> i can't have a NAP as the In laws are here. I have eaten my takeaway though and now have hic cups :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> i will take candys temp at 10pm and let you knwo what it is
> then i will be off to bed


I hate the hiccups they drive me mad lol glad you had a nice meal though 
well you never know it may be the start of thing or she may just be teasing you again


----------



## canuckjill

The waiting is so hard, I remember myself being 10 days overdue so don't panic a few days over for a dog is okay....Jill


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I hate the hiccups they drive me mad lol glad you had a nice meal though
> well you never know it may be the start of thing or she may just be teasing you again


my waiting list people keep ringing now i have had 4 on the phone and 2 texting are the puppies here yet.

AHHHHHHH having to tell them candy is teasing us is a nightmare LOL

they are all really excited though so thats nice.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> my waiting list people keep ringing now i have had 4 on the phone and 2 texting are the puppies here yet.
> 
> AHHHHHHH having to tell them candy is teasing us is a nightmare LOL
> 
> they are all really excited though so thats nice.


they must be dyeing to hear some news of the pups lol its good that they are so interested though 

how is she now, is she still sleeping and farting LOL


----------



## candysmum

she has been on and off the sofa like a yoyo and is now stod in the garden just looking around not sure what she wants to do bless her.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she has been on and off the sofa like a yoyo and is now stod in the garden just looking around not sure what she wants to do bless her.


aww bless her, hopefully the restlessness is a good sign that things are on their way


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> aww bless her, hopefully the restlessness is a good sign that things are on their way


maybe i'm not holding my breath i'll faint!!!


----------



## candysmum

I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.

Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love. 

and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter. 
xxx


----------



## dexter

candysmum said:


> I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.
> 
> Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love.
> 
> and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter.
> xxx


oh thats so sad ...............hugs


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.
> 
> Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love.
> 
> and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter.
> xxx


Oh no how awfully sad! I feel for her! She doesnt know me but pls pass on my condolences! Yes may the canter happily eating all sorts of yummy treats!

Give Candy a juicy kiss from me!


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.
> 
> Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love.
> 
> and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter.
> xxx


OMG - no....poor lady, pass on our thoughts if she's not coming on pf herself.
So sorry 

Sh x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> maybe i'm not holding my breath i'll faint!!!


 and we can't be having that. Once she has the pups you will forget all about the waiting and stress in the lead up believe me it will all be worthwhile very soon :thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> and we can't be having that. Once she has the pups you will forget all about the waiting and stress in the lead up believe me it will all be worthwhile very soon :thumbup:


i know it will be, i can't wait i really cant


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.
> 
> Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love.
> 
> and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter.
> xxx


OMG thats awful  she must be devistated, please send her my deepest sympathy, R.I.P mum and baby xxxx


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.
> 
> Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love.
> 
> and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter.
> xxx


omg thats is such a shame...poor becky, i really feel for her.!!
please send my love..!!
gallop free mare and foal...


----------



## candysmum

i have sent her everyones love.

This is what i love about this forum. threads like candys bring us together and then when something sad happens we are there with support. 

I love this place and if it wasn't for all you guys i'm sure i would be grey and in an awful state by now.


----------



## thisby1

Oh dear, what very sad news...........I'm so sorry Becky xx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i have sent her everyones love.
> 
> This is what i love about this forum. threads like candys bring us together and then when something sad happens we are there with support.
> 
> I love this place and if it wasn't for all you guys i'm sure i would be grey and in an awful state by now.


I totally agree, I have met some wonderful people on here who I have shared some wonderful times with and some very sad times with, but always with great support and compassion, I wouldnt be without this place now and the people who use it


----------



## candysmum

candy is in her whelping box on her side sleeping an the puppies must have goen to sleep to as her side is not being used as a punching bag. all is quite.


----------



## thisby1

Oh, I hope tonight is the night for you both, Trish and Candy...whats your gut feeling Trish?


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*How very very sad :crying:

Run free over the Bridge xx*


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Oh, I hope tonight is the night for you both, Trish and Candy...whats your gut feeling Trish?


My feeling is 
I am taking her temp in 7 minutes and then going to bed at just gone 10pm and not waking up until 7am 

I dont think they are coming tonight she has been easting and pups have been very active today


----------



## thisby1

Good for you...I bet your exhausted.

Will you get up to check her or not?


----------



## candysmum

Temp update: it is now............................................


37.3 its gone DOWN!!!!!

She was in such a deep sleep i had to move her as her bum was under the pig raila nd gueess what SHE DIDN'T WAKE UP!!!

right all my lovily ladies (and gents) i am now going to go to bed!!! IF (and i dont thnk it will) anythign does happen i will be back on later 
xxx Night all Sleep tight


Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3


----------



## thisby1

Night Trish, sleep well hun xx


----------



## trekkiemo

You can hope for a full nights sleep but I wouldn`t bet on it.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You can hope for a full nights sleep but I wouldn`t bet on it.


why do you say that?


----------



## archiebaby

nite trish , i have to go to bed now but have kept looking on to check, will check in the morning


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Temp update: it is now............................................
> 
> 37.3 its gone DOWN!!!!!
> 
> She was in such a deep sleep i had to move her as her bum was under the pig raila nd gueess what SHE DIDN'T WAKE UP!!!
> 
> right all my lovily ladies (and gents) i am now going to go to bed!!! IF (and i dont thnk it will) anythign does happen i will be back on later
> xxx Night all Sleep tight
> 
> nighty night sleep well...xx


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> You can hope for a full nights sleep but I wouldn`t bet on it.


ditto lol


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> why do you say that?


Temp is steadily getting lower ,I really think she will start soon,you being calmer about it today will have helped her relax,its the puppies that trigger labour the movement you have seen today will be them moving into place.Not all dogs go off food ,mine don`t.


----------



## thisby1

Maybe set your alarm for a few hrs time to check her.............


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Temp is steadily getting lower ,I really think she will start soon,you being calmer about it today will have helped her relax,its the puppies that trigger labour the movement you have seen today will be them moving into place.Not all dogs go off food ,mine don`t.


well i guess we will find out once soon enough. lol

Right i'm off just in case i dont get any sleep.

Night Guys

xxxx


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Maybe set your alarm for a few hrs time to check her.............


yeah could set my mobile alarm.i will do that

xxx
night night i am going now stop distracting me LOL


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> I have been speaking to Becky the one whoes mare was in foal.
> 
> Sadly the foal got stuck and she has lost both mare and foal I just want to send her and her family all my love.
> 
> and may that foal and his mum run across rainbow bridge in a joyful canter.
> xxx


Oh no, what a terrible tragedy. Its bad enough loosing one but to lose both. My heart felt sadness and condolences to Becky on her extreme loss.

Run free dear mum and baby and be happy at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## thisby1

Night all xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before peeps with in this thread, but!

Most users ever online was 454, Yesterday at 03:50 AM.

4am and the forum got bombed out, i wonder if they were all here looking at this thread... i know where my money is!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Nite nite sleep well.


----------



## Shazach

Night Trish, we'll all be here in the morning for our Candy fix 

Sh x


----------



## doggiesgalore

night night sleep tight
don't let the bed bugs bite (should that be puppies:lol


----------



## PoisonGirl

My thoughts are with becky, how tragic  


And just wanted to say this is really addictive thread!!
I leave my laptop on (it hates getting switched off) so I now leave this thread open in its own tab and keep refreshing the page.
It is the 1st thing I do in the morning (after feeding everyone) and while I am on the pc I refresh every few mins. If I am away from the pc doing something else I just keep coming back to refresh and catch up... I cannot keep away from this thread!  If I go out shopping I want to get home to see whats happening.

Have a good sleep Trish, save up some energy and candy hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable, can we see your babies soon? 

x


----------



## trekkiemo

It really is an addictive thread,I had to check before I go to bed in case Candys puppies on their way .
Nite nite all,another episode tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

defo is addictive night...


----------



## Georgina

hi all, just got in from work, would just like to send my love to becky such a sad thing to happen, my heart goes out to you x x x x x and hi trish hope u and candy are ok sorry not been on got not net till tomorrow but will be on my phone now so don't miss the babbies coming x x


----------



## candysmum

hi guys its 2.15 am on wednesday morning

Candy has had e up twice now.
1am to go to the loo and
2am to go to he loo
i just did her temp which i was going to do at 3am and its 37.1

By the looks of her whelping box she has been digging but i can't say she has becasue i wasn't here. as i am up thought i ould give you a quick update. 


i am going to go back to bed in a minute though :Yawn: she knows where i am if she needs me.


----------



## candysmum

Sunday or day 60 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday or day 61 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday or day 62 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar 
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1

Edit: its 2.45 and she has me up again i'm just gonna sit with her for an hour see how shes doing concidering she won't let me stay in bed!


----------



## candysmum

she is sleeping puppies are really active so i have no idea why i am sat here at nearly 3 in the morning. 

 :eek6::eek6::eek6::closedeyes:

Edit: Just gone 3am she seems to have settled down again so i am off to bed again :Yawn: see if i can get some more sleep.


----------



## trekkiemo

I am up Trish couldn`t sleep ,how is she now?
I hope there is puppies for you and candy today.


----------



## canuckjill

I'm up too hope this is the start of something for Candy....Jill


----------



## trekkiemo

I think Trish has realised this and needed reasured . Hopefully alls ok.I am staying on for a while just in case.


----------



## canuckjill

Hi trekkiemo I'm up for about an hour I'm excited now and it's not even my dog LOL it's almost 11 pm so I'm gonna hang around til midnight just in case...Jill


----------



## trekkiemo

Its 4.55am here .I expect an update with good news.


----------



## trekkiemo

Candys puppies being born is one birth i`d love to see ,its only a few months since my own girl had puppies no more planned `til after summer.


----------



## canuckjill

The last time had pups was 92 but i"m hoping one of girls gets bred this year, not the puppy of course...Jill


----------



## trekkiemo

I love having puppies,lots of work at times but more fun.What breed do you have?


----------



## canuckjill

I have a male sheltie (not a stud dog temperment sucks) sable merle 4 yrs
a female bi blue merle sheltie whom I'd love to breed she has a wonderful temperment and is 13 in shes 2 1/2 a rough collie colour headed white tri (can be shown in us and canada} she's 1 1/2 and is scheduled for eye and hip tests this year and a brand new shih tzu puppy 8 weeks old. I'm not even fond of shih tzus until I met this one fell in love the day after she was born. How about you?


----------



## trekkiemo

Love shelties good Scottish breed ,I had a sable and white rough collie and they are just as lovely as their little cousins.
I have 3 black labradors and in 11 days I will be collecting my new puppy a red roan cocker spaniel.


----------



## canuckjill

Oh I bet you can hardly wait. Love Labs too my sis in law breeds them I try to visit when she has pups on the ground they are so roly poly ...Jill


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes ,labs have been my prefered breed since I was 5 when my dad gave me a male lab puppy for my birthday.My grand daughters love it when I have puppies and I gave them one of their own xmas 2007.


----------



## missyme

ooh ill be hanging around all day today just incase 
hope it goes well for you

(((hugs))) to becky xx


----------



## trekkiemo

C`mon Trish you have us on tenderhooks here ,even to the point of me thinking over my breeding plans by bringing my next litter forward so we can have some puppies to drool over,lol,and I can`t do that as Mischa needs me to herself for a while.


----------



## Freyja

Please pass on my condolences to Becky and her family. How terrible to loose both the mare and the foal.

Any news yet Trish?


----------



## Guest

Oh my goodness, just logged on!

Becky I am so so sorry for your loss, you must be devestated - have fun at the bridge mum and baby xxx


----------



## Guest

Candy seemed to be starting to make things interesting last night! Looks like today is the day! Will be glued to the thread for the day now! Another day of neglecting the housework!

Hope you either have some fantastic news Trish (and are very tired), or that candy at least let you get some rest while she quietly laboured and got them lined up! xxxx


----------



## doggiesgalore

I'm not at work today or tomorrow as I look after our sons two young children (aged 4yrs & 15 mnths) whilst mum goes to work to earn some pennies. So I will be in a position to keep popping on to see how Trish and Candy are doing. Your right this thread is additive - well its to do with puppies what do we expect, their additive themselves LOL!


----------



## Georgina

morning all
do we think today is the day?
hi trish and candy good luck hope puppies comes soon x x


----------



## Guest

It certainly sounds like it Georgina

Candy's been digging and keeping trish from her bed! I have everything crossed now Candy - so feel free to uncross those legs!


----------



## trekkiemo

If middle of the night was anything to go by ,YES.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Though I feel that she is and there are tell tale signs like her being off her food this week (never known this in her 2 1/2yrs!), I can't wait to know for definite if my westie Jemima is in whelp. I'm not sure if I should have her scanned or not. This can be done 30 days and if she is shes 24/22 days. Did you have Candy scanned Trish, though I've read all thread I can't remember or def if you did or not. Though I think you did.
Would any of you recommend having her scanned? It would lmk for def and, if she is, it would give me some idea how many she is having.


----------



## Georgina

sorry cant help about the scan....
yeah lets hope today is the day......bless them both its been a hard few days for them.......hope that today is the day am off wrok now till friday and now my o/h has sorted the net out i will not miss it......good luck trish and sending big hugs for you all x x x x x x


----------



## Guest

I'm sure she did have her scanned, but i'm not sure the scan can confirm the exact number of puppies, you would need an xray for a better estimate (an even then they can hide behind each other!).


----------



## Vixie

Good Morning all, looks like there was some interesting activity last night, fingers crossed today is the day, it really does sound like it is 

Hi Trish and Candy hope you are both well


----------



## Guest

come on trish! I'm heading out to school run soon lol, need to know everything is ok!


----------



## candysmum

hi all

no puppies yet.

her temp at 8am is 36.8

so still going down. 
i will now catch up on all your posts xxxx

Edit This is how i found her whelping box at 2am
View attachment 18227


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> hi all
> 
> no puppies yet.
> 
> her temp at 8am is 36.8
> 
> so still going down.
> i will now catch up on all your posts xxxx


good morning, i bet you are shattered after last night, she is definitely showing more signs now and temp is going in the right direction  fingers crossed you will see some puppies today


----------



## vizzy24

Good morning Trish. How are you and candy this morning? Temp drop is promising!!!!! I am trying not to get to excited though


----------



## Georgina

yeah temp still going down......good luck hun and come on candy your babbies will be here soon so you can be a proud mummy x x x


----------



## Vixie

looks like she has been doing some digging in the night from that picture


----------



## peppapug

That beds definately been dug!!!

Oh no, i am going to spend another day checking in and not doing what i am paid for. Come on Candy. 

Seriously though, it's a clear sign action is coming. It's just more of a waiting game, the temp should go lower or remain in the 36's for the next few hours.

Looks like she is going ot get this show on the road at last!!


----------



## umber

Candy seems to be preparing the arrival of her long awaited pups! Lets hope its today!

How are you Trish?


----------



## MADCAT

aww that piccy is so cute, good luck hun, hope she doesn't keep you waiting for much longer xxx


----------



## beckylock

First I would like to say a bit thanks to every1 for your kind word. I breed a handful of foals a year and as yet have never lost a mare before. Me and the vet tryed so hard to save Lils and her baby. But Lils just found it all to much. My vet was amazing and he is as gutted as me as he thinks my mini are just the best. :sad:

Candy no pups yet.. lol We need puppies..


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Though I feel that she is and there are tell tale signs like her being off her food this week (never known this in her 2 1/2yrs!), I can't wait to know for definite if my westie Jemima is in whelp. I'm not sure if I should have her scanned or not. This can be done 30 days and if she is shes 24/22 days. Did you have Candy scanned Trish, though I've read all thread I can't remember or def if you did or not. Though I think you did.
> Would any of you recommend having her scanned? It would lmk for def and, if she is, it would give me some idea how many she is having.


yes i had candy scanned on day 27/28. we saw 6 with very strong heartbeats but i also know there was more than siz as they hide in the chest. so i am looking forward to seeing how many. 
They can't tell you HOW many but can give youa rough guess i knew she was by the way her teats were etc. it was more to SOLID confirm she was pregnant.


----------



## Vixie

beckylock said:


> First I would like to say a bit thanks to every1 for your kind word. I breed a handful of foals a year and as yet have never lost a mare before. Me and the vet tryed so hard to save Lils and her baby. But Lils just found it all to much. My vet was amazing and he is as gutted as me as he thinks my mini are just the best. :sad:
> 
> Candy no pups yet.. lol We need puppies..


Hi there, I am so sorry this has happened to you and your beautiful girl and baby, I know how devastating and heartbreaking it is to lose a pony/horse but to lose both together is even more painful  we are all here for you if you need to talk xxx


----------



## candysmum

ok this is her royal highness right now:
View attachment 18228


----------



## peppapug

Oh she doesnt look comfy, like she could jump up at any minute. Looks like she has things on her mind - like, why am i feeling these cramping pains!!!

She looks quite trim, they must all be hanging low now


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> yes i had candy scanned on day 27/28. we saw 6 with very strong heartbeats but i also know there was more than siz as they hide in the chest. so i am looking forward to seeing how many.
> They can't tell you HOW many but can give youa rough guess i knew she was by the way her teats were etc. it was more to SOLID confirm she was pregnant.


Morning Trish, I think thats the thing, I wish to know for def if she is. And as you say it gives you a rough idea on how many to expect.

Well it would appear that Candy is now preparing herslef for the forthcoming event. Certainly sound like todays the day. Gosh my little granddaughter will be in her element seeing new born puppy pics......


----------



## umber

beckylock said:


> First I would like to say a bit thanks to every1 for your kind word. I breed a handful of foals a year and as yet have never lost a mare before. Me and the vet tryed so hard to save Lils and her baby. But Lils just found it all to much. My vet was amazing and he is as gutted as me as he thinks my mini are just the best. :sad:
> 
> Candy no pups yet.. lol We need puppies..


Again Im so sorry for your loss must be so tough and heart breaking... as has already been said we are all here for you should you need an ear or 2!

Lots of Hugs your way!


----------



## candysmum

right guys i am going to DRIVE to school today so i dont leave poor candy for long. 

i have my best mate on call for school runs later. and i will let the school know she may be getting them too. 

so i am ready BUT i am still not holding my breath i have been here before lol


----------



## Vixie

talk to you soon, Candy has quite a following now so I think there will be loads of us watching this thread with anticipation today


----------



## umber

oh soooo exciting!


----------



## thisby1

Morning all

Just caught up with Candy's news and things are looking promising........

So much for a full night's sleep for you Trish, .....You'll sleep for England and Scotland and Wales when you finally get those little bundles safely delivered and all is well with your beloved Candy.


----------



## ad_1980

Puppies puppies puppies!!!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

candy is currently eating her breakfast. I have done the school run so the best time for her to really start is NOW.

i am going to drink my coffee and then i;ll take her or a walk if things haven't progressed. school knows i may not pick the kids up best friend is on standby. 

so just waiting on her now. saying all that and being prepared i bet nothing happens at all.


----------



## doggiesgalore

well we're all rooting for you and Candy.


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> candy is currently eating her breakfast. I have done the school run so the best time for her to really start is NOW.
> 
> i am going to drink my coffee and then i;ll take her or a walk if things haven't progressed. school knows i may not pick the kids up best friend is on standby.
> 
> so just waiting on her now. saying all that and being prepared i bet nothing happens at all.


I bet it does.......with the digging AND temp drop I'd say she is in 1st stage......although I think that can last some time.........hopefully not!


----------



## peppapug

Has her temp stayed down? You are very calm now. I did hourly temp checks from her going below 37.

Now it's finally happening (fingers crossed) you are as cool as a cucumber! She planned it....


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> Has her temp stayed down? You are very calm now. I did hourly temp checks from her going below 37.
> 
> Now it's finally happening (fingers crossed) you are as cool as a cucumber! She planned it....


no i haven't done her temp as i left her to do school run ic an bet she was stressing and wondering where i was so i thought i would just let her relax and calm down now i'm back.

I will take it about 10ish see what it is doing And i can't say for sure she was digging it looks like she was but as i didn't see it i dont want to say she has been.

cool as a cucumber NOT i am excited yes but trying not to let it get to much incase she splaying me agian. i am trying to convince myself nothign shappening and shes playing it incase nothing does happen lol

oh yeah thought i would mention she had a mouth full of chicken curry last night


----------



## vizzy24

it's got to happen sooner or later lol. If she does not have them today nobody would have guessed right either lol. I hope its sooner you both must think it is never gonna happen by now. Come on Candy todays the day!!!!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> it's got to happen sooner or later lol. If she does not have them today nobody would have guessed right either lol. I hope its sooner you both must think it is never gonna happen by now. Come on Candy todays the day!!!!


i never put wednesday on the poll so no one got to pick it.


----------



## thisby1

As my Nanna said to me when I was a week late with my boy, Toby......

"Tracey, What goes up must come down"

Lol, she's crackers!


----------



## Vixie

good luck hope today is the day, got to drop youngest at nursery but will be back soon to check up lol I'm very addicted to this thread now


----------



## Vixie

thisby1 said:


> As my Nanna said to me when I was a week late with my boy, Toby......
> 
> "Tracey, What goes up must come down"
> 
> Lol, she's crackers!


ha ha love that expression  Nannas know best


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> i never put wednesday on the poll so no one got to pick it.


I pick Wednesday.........hee hee


----------



## umber

thisby1 said:


> As my Nanna said to me when I was a week late with my boy, Toby......
> 
> "Tracey, What goes up must come down"
> 
> Lol, she's crackers!


I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## candysmum

i was excatly a week late mum thought i was going to be 2 weeks late and come on her birthday. but i came the day before my sisters and ever since it has been a standing joke that i dont share my birthday and i have to be first.

my sister in law was due to have my niece the day before my birthday i told her to hold it in and get PASSED my birthday she delivered on 4 days after my birthday LOL

edit i see pups moving isn't that a bad sign?


----------



## candysmum

Sunday or day 60 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday or day 61 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday or day 62 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar 
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8


----------



## trekkiemo

No they move to get lined up it is usually pronounced movement especially up towards her tail.


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> ha ha love that expression  Nannas know best


Vixie when this is all over. could the thread be renamed Story of a first litter or something so people can read it to help them through their first time?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> No they move to get lined up it is usually pronounced movement especially up towards her tail.


i just see heads and bums sticking out by her hind leg. its strange to watch lol

SO this is ok then? I'm just trying to unexcite myself i think i dont want another friday/monday happening. :eek6:


----------



## candysmum

shes currently sleeping should i take her for a walk like i planned? i want to take her temp at some point too but i'm not sure when too.

should i do it before i walk her?

oh i feel all babbled now i dont know what i should and shouldn't be doing.


----------



## trekkiemo

This is the part I love watching them line up,us with short haired dogs see it easier.So everything is going smoothly.


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> shes currently sleeping should i take her for a walk like i planned? i want to take her temp at some point too but i'm not sure when too.
> 
> should i do it before i walk her?
> 
> oh i feel all babbled now i dont know what i should and shouldn't be doing.


Make a coffee, get the custard creams out and put your feet up....you deserve it


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> shes currently sleeping should i take her for a walk like i planned? i want to take her temp at some point too but i'm not sure when too.
> 
> should i do it before i walk her?
> 
> oh i feel all babbled now i dont know what i should and shouldn't be doing.


Because of what is happening temp before and if its too low 35.5-6 walk round garden and temp once settled inside again


----------



## Ejay

i am hoping that candy has her babies today for you Trish, i have visitors this weekend and supposed to be doing a spring clean, but between keeping an eye on my new puppy and this thread, there is just no time to do the housework! come on candy!! x x


----------



## archiebaby

you can sometimes see and feel a indent just before their tail on the spine when it is nearly time


----------



## kellybaker

Well I'm back on here now and should be for the day so your free to start now Candy lol.

I was thinking to myself 'you seem so calm Trish' till I read your last post hehe is the panic and excitement setting in now 

Good luck honey hopefully today is the day as it certainly sounds like it.
Ooooohhhhh I'm soooo excited, PUPPIES soon lol


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> you can sometimes see and feel a indent just before their tail on the spine when it is nearly time


I was thinking about that and how to describe it for Trish ,so ditto.


----------



## candysmum

she is laying down and i can see an indent where the spine meets the tail is that what your talking about?


----------



## candysmum

her temp has gone back up?
37.1 is that right?


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Good morning everyone, I have just caughtup on all the posting since last night 

Everything seems very exciting now, so will be in & out of here all day ... Again LOL

Enjoy the whole experience Trish, good luck Candy

(dont forget we will be waiting for news when you have time)*


----------



## trekkiemo

Take Candy for walk to get things moving,not too far.


----------



## thisby1

Look what I just found..........this will be Candy soon Trish


----------



## Vixie

I hve to go out now and fetch my eldest son from school they just called to say he was unwell problem is, its going to take me about 2 hours there and back on the train to collect him   Candy please wait until I get back lol just kidding Trish may it happen very soon for you both 

Will catch up with you all when I get back


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> Vixie when this is all over. could the thread be renamed Story of a first litter or something so people can read it to help them through their first time?


yes I will, it will be a good read for people weather its their firs time or 31st time breeding


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she is laying down and i can see an indent where the spine meets the tail is that what your talking about?


yeh that is a sign that the puppies are getting ready really shouldnt be too long now but they still do tend to go early hours they just sense that is the best time ( for them) i think, candy feel like it in the daytime (hopefully)


----------



## Abooksigun

Morning guys & girls!!

Ooooo loads of pages to catch up on!! Trish I have my fingers crossed today is the day!! Love & hugs to you & Candy ((((XX))))

To Becky, So sorry to hear about your terrible loss Run free at the bridge darling girl & your precious baby xx

Thinking of you at this sad time xx


----------



## thisby1

Vixie said:


> I hve to go out now and fetch my eldest son from school they just called to say he was unwell problem is, its going to take me about 2 hours there and back on the train to collect him   Candy please wait until I get back lol just kidding Trish may it happen very soon for you both
> 
> Will catch up with you all when I get back


Hope he's ok x


----------



## candysmum

back we went around the block and she panting the whole walk with tongue hanging out. 

when should i take her temp?


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> I hve to go out now and fetch my eldest son from school they just called to say he was unwell problem is, its going to take me about 2 hours there and back on the train to collect him   Candy please wait until I get back lol just kidding Trish may it happen very soon for you both
> 
> Will catch up with you all when I get back


diddo that too.

well if she doesn't have them before midday (as i have nursery run) she will have to wait until kids are in bed tonight.

I may get dinner ready now and make Lasange(sp) so i only have to reheat it later and feed them


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Look what I just found..........this will be Candy soon Trish


ha i counted the pups and counted 12 and i had a dream candy had 12, 7 girls and 5 boys so maybe its a sign she will have 12 lol


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> ha i counted the pups and counted 12 and i had a dream candy had 12, 7 girls and 5 boys so maybe its a sign she will have 12 lol


I do hope so....what's Candy doing now Trish?

Is there any newspaper in her box? It might encourage her to start tearing??


----------



## Georgina

hi trish and candy
done all house work i have just got school run at 3(think o/h is doing it today),hope you both are ok and all the luck from us that today is the day,big hugs x x x


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> I do hope so....what's Candy doing now Trish?
> 
> Is there any newspaper in her box? It might encourage her to start tearing??


yes she has under the blankets she is in her box laying there want her to settle a little so i can take her temp agains oon as we had our walk. i dont know what i;m loking for in the temp though. dont know when to do it either


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> you can sometimes see and feel a indent just before their tail on the spine when it is nearly time


so back to this indent is it where the spine meets the tail? as she has got that. and has for a a couple of days as i thought i hadn't fed her enough during pregnancy and she had lost some weight. 

so am i guessing its nothing to do with not eating enough?


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> so back to this indent is it where the spine meets the tail? as she has got that. and has for a a couple of days as i thought i hadn't fed her enough during pregnancy and she had lost some weight.
> 
> so am i guessing its nothing to do with not eating enough?


no it is not to do with not eating enough it is the puppies moving into position  it is just another sign , sorry cant be more specific


----------



## candysmum

just took her temp and its 37.0 

her ears feel very warm is this normal?


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> no it is not to do with not eating enough it is the puppies moving into position  it is just another sign , sorry cant be more specific


thats just what i thought a couple of days ago becasue i saw it. made me feel bad but now i dont feel so bad LOL


----------



## candysmum

Sunday or day 60 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday or day 61 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday or day 62 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar 
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 65 @ 10.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 11.00am temp was 37.0 (after a walk)


----------



## peppapug

it's staying low.....good news!

Are you checking it hourly now?


----------



## trekkiemo

Panting on her walk means any walk from now on round the garden as puppy could come while she is outside,looks like puppies are not too far away.

Hope you`ve got lots of newspaper in the box.I usually go through about 15 thick newspapers with a litter of 9-10 thats not counting what I put in to begin with ,thats another 5.

I keep the puppies that are born with mum in labour so I constantly remove soiled paper with new .I also use a piece of vetbed for the puppies to lie on whilst they have their first feed.I usually have to change that at some points during births.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Panting on her walk means any walk from now on round the garden as puppy could come while she is outside,looks like puppies are not too far away.
> 
> Hope you`ve got lots of newspaper in the box.I usually go through about 15 thick newspapers with a litter of 9-10 thats not counting what I put in to begin with ,thats another 5.
> 
> I keep the puppies that are born with mum in labour so I constantly remove soiled paper with new .I also use a piece of vetbed for the puppies to lie on whilst they have their first feed.I usually have to change that at some points during births.


i have a box full of news paper, and the in laws brought a bag full last night my mum has another box full at her house so i have plenty here for the birth. i have loads of sheets and towels all set by the whelping box. i also have a linging at the bottom of the news paper. that i can mop.

SHe is asleep right now do you think she will wait until later tonight or have them in the day she hasnt' done any digging or panting while at home just sleep.

Edit: i have prepared dinner adn its in the oven so all i have to do later is switch the oven on and let it cook.


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> it's staying low.....good news!
> 
> Are you checking it hourly now?


i dont know should I? i only did it at 10 before our walk adn at 11 after she had settle from our walk.


----------



## trekkiemo

Just fold a couple of towels for pups to lie on at teats if you are doing it my way,reason I leave puppies to feed during birth of others is it helps mum with labour.

I too have a lining in my box would be of no use without.I also have lining on walls below rails.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Just fold a couple of towels for pups to lie on at teats if you are doing it my way,reason I leave puppies to feed during birth of others is it helps mum with labour.


i was planning on leaving them anyway even if i moved them to the higher teats to move them our of the messy end abit.


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> i dont know should I? i only did it at 10 before our walk adn at 11 after she had settle from our walk.


I did but i have only had one litter, and a bit like a pregnancy test - i had to keep checking it was as low as i thought it was!!!

From 36.8 my girls went down to 36.4 within 2 hours and then the digging and panting kicked in all night! Although she did sleep a lot in the run up to it.

I have only got experience of one litter but know what you are going through. What i did find interesting though was once it did start - the birth - it all seems so calm and natural. Mind there was 4 hours between pup 1 and 2 in our case and lots of oxytocin injections involved!!

I would take the temperature just for your followers benefit......as long as Candy doesnt mind of course :thumbup:


----------



## trekkiemo

It is the best way to help Candy Trish,the plan of putting them on teats away from rear ,good in theory not in practise as you will soon find out.Candy will move the puppies when neaded,you can get 2 coming almost together and thats where you come in to help keep the box dry .

The best producing teats at last two at rear and the puppies know it.


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> I did but i have only had one litter, and a bit like a pregnancy test - i had to keep checking it was as low as i thought it was!!!
> 
> From 36.8 my girls went down to 36.4 within 2 hours and then the digging and panting kicked in all night! Although she did sleep a lot in the run up to it.
> 
> I have only got experience of one litter but know what you are going through. What i did find interesting though was once it did start - the birth - it all seems so calm and natural. Mind there was 4 hours between pup 1 and 2 in our case and lots of oxytocin injections involved!!
> 
> I would take the temperature just for your followers benefit......as long as Candy doesnt mind of course :thumbup:


i may do it every couple of hours as candy isn't a fan of the "Stick"

i have do pick paige up in a minute i can't believe its nearly 12 all ready DO you tink she will hold on until tonight? or have them when my kids are all at home shouting at each other?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Just fold a couple of towels for pups to lie on at teats if you are doing it my way,reason I leave puppies to feed during birth of others is it helps mum with labour.
> 
> I too have a lining in my box would be of no use without.I also have lining on walls below rails.


lol mine goes up to the rails  My daddy is very clever he knew what he had to do he has made 1000's of whelping boxes.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> It is the best way to help Candy Trish,the plan of putting them on teats away from rear ,good in theory not in practise as you will soon find out.Candy will move the puppies when neaded,you can get 2 coming almost together and thats where you come in to help keep the box dry .
> 
> The best producing teats at last two at rear and the puppies know it.


ok i'll leave them at the rear then if thats better. and i will be stood on guard ready for a two at once pop.


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats great ,glad your dad made it for you.My first lab litter I had a carboard one and what a mess that was ,so when I decided to hve one made I knew what I wanted .I replace the inner and re-varnish for each new litter.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Thats great ,glad your dad made it for you.My first lab litter I had a carboard one and what a mess that was ,so when I decided to hve one made I knew what I wanted .I replace the inner and re-varnish for each new litter.


i can do that with this one. i can take the linning out and washing it and put it back in and i can removed the pig rails if i need too .


----------



## umber

Gosh it really looks like we are getting there! Excitingggg!:001_tt2:


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
good luck hun and am so happy for you that today is the day,it has been along few days for you and candy, puppies will be here soon yeah they are going to be so sweet x x x x


----------



## candysmum

i'm still not sure it is goign to be today i still dont want to get my hopes up lol

but i am prepared if it is today. i want candy to wake up and start digging or something to let me knwo but i also want her to wait until the crew are home and in bed. 

so as of 7.30pm tonight she can start popping


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i can do that with this one. i can take the linning out and washing it and put it back in and i can removed the pig rails if i need too .


Its great when you have it made for you ,I have two heights of walls and removable rails.I prefer lower walls for birth as I can get to pups and mum without going into box ,my preferance doesn`t suit everyone.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i'm still not sure it is goign to be today i still dont want to get my hopes up lol
> 
> but i am prepared if it is today. i want candy to wake up and start digging or something to let me knwo but i also want her to wait until the crew are home and in bed.
> 
> so as of 7.30pm tonight she can start popping


She will wait until all is quiet its the way of it.


----------



## candysmum

she is circling on one spot not knowing what to do she brought one front paw forward and pawed the bed once she is sniffing the bed loads. 

oh she has now laid back down and sighed.


----------



## trekkiemo

Haha shes gonna make me eat my words about waiting.lol

Are you doing school run?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> She will wait until all is quiet its the way of it.


good so i will be safe to get all kids home and fed and to bed. thats nice to know. shams she didn't push forward through the night she could of had them while they were all at school then. I may just get my best mate to bring the eldest kids home so i dont have to leave her for that one at alla s thats a pain sone as they come out at different times so i would be gone a good hour which i dont want to do.

but paige i can leave at 11.55 and grabe her and be back by 12.05 12.10 at the latest


----------



## trekkiemo

You are doing good.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Haha shes gonna make me eat my words about waiting.lol
> 
> Are you doing school run?


dont say that lol. she needs to wait so she has my undivided attention

i will grab paige as i can do that in about 5 minutes flat
but the eldest i have got my best mate to pick them up for me as that one will take alot longer


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> You are doing good.


thanks do you think she hasn't done anything yet lol

but i am going to be :droolver these pups once they are here.


----------



## candysmum

temp has gone up again to 37.1

are we sure its going to happen????

Sunday or day 60 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8

Monday or day 61 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 63 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Tuesday or day 62 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar 
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 65 @ 10.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 11.00am temp was 37.0 (after a walk)
Day 65 @ 12.00 pm temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 2.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 4.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 6.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 8.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????

This is all the temps i will do today unless i dont need to do them later. i thought i would do 12 then 2 as from 2pm it runs like yesterday etc would have.


----------



## Georgina

you are doing great trish, hope all goes to plan and kids are in bed before the babbies come...how is candy? x x


----------



## thisby1

Hurray, the sun has come out.....now puppies it's your turn!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> dont say that lol. she needs to wait so she has my undivided attention
> 
> i will grab paige as i can do that in about 5 minutes flat
> but the eldest i have got my best mate to pick them up for me as that one will take alot longer


I still think she`ll have them when all is quiet,its the way they like to have them.My 5th nov litter was through being frantic for her litters safety and couldn`t have stopped them even if she`d wanted to,they practically shot out of her once I got in the box with her to calm her.

What she is doing in box is what they do pre birthing stage(stage 1)So the signs are there.


----------



## Vixie

Hi all I'm back and glad I havent missed the births 

the circling thing sounds like a positive move in the right direction, I think she will have them today


----------



## Guest

OOOH!

Been out for a long walk and come back to pages and pages! I was expecting to hear the patter of tiny paws but i see she's still keeping us waiting lol!

Trish you are being a fantastic grandma to be! I wish every doggy mum to be had owners just like you!

xxx


----------



## vizzy24

Just got back glad things are moving on for you. How is she now?


----------



## candysmum

well i rushed out rushed back gave paige her lunch (she is in the front room eating it) cand said hello (no smile for me today  ) went in my room laid on mistys bed got up came to me i let her out side she went out i went to make a sandwich she came in straight away and got in her bed adn she is laid there now.


----------



## Vixie

thisby1 said:


> Hope he's ok x


yes not to bad thanks hes got an upset stomach so not to serious thank goodness, managed to get a lift off his uncle so it didnt take quite so long lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Candy know where shes going to have her babbies today.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well i rushed out rushed back gave paige her lunch (she is in the front room eating it) cand said hello (no smile for me today  ) went in my room laid on mistys bed got up came to me i let her out side she went out i went to make a sandwich she came in straight away and got in her bed adn she is laid there now.


now you are home she will feel safe and settled again and I'm sure she will continue to progress


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Candy know where shes going to have her babbies today.


either in my room or the whelping box

i hated leaving her i got there and i stood going do i go in main door and run down the school and get paige or do i wait 2 minutes at the side door for them to let her our to me.

my neighobour (who is a dinner lady) said i looked undecided i told her why and she laughed becasue i didn't know what to do. in te end i waited the 2 minutes got hugged by my other 2 girls as i walked in as they were going to lunch and got asked by EVERY teacher i went past has she had them yet.
EDIT: she is sleeping now but i am not leaving her again now as My best mate (who is gonna need a big bottle of wine after all this) is picking up my eldest 3 from school.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> either in my room or the whelping box
> 
> i hated leaving her i got there and i stood going do i go in main door and run down the school and get paige or do i wait 2 minutes at the side door for them to let her our to me.
> 
> my neighobour (who is a dinner lady) said i looked undecided i told her why and she laughed becasue i didn't know what to do. in te end i waited the 2 minutes got hugged by my other 2 girls as i walked in as they were going to lunch and got asked by EVERY teacher i went past has she had them yet.
> EDIT: she is sleeping now but i am not leaving her again now as My best mate (who is gonna need a big bottle of wine after all this) is picking up my eldest 3 from school.


LOL I'm like that always wondering what to do for the best 

I'm sure she will share it with you as well, just to wet the pups head you understand


----------



## trekkiemo

Now you`re getting excited lol are you feeling its really gonna happen now?


----------



## candysmum

i think so but i'm holding on to the stirng of doubt that its not just incase. 

Its horrible i want to just jump for joy but after my two false starts i am very wary about doing it.

And yes she will share it we would have a girlie night in.


----------



## vizzy24

Well it sounds like she is getting a little fidgity, apart from her sleep which is a good sign I think, really hope this is it for you


----------



## candysmum

she keeps looking at me with knitted eyebrows is looks so sad.

edit: we have nearly 200 pages!!!!


----------



## Vixie

back soon got to fetch my daughter from nursery


----------



## Georgina

just phoned my mum at work and told her that puppies might be here today,she has asked if she can leave at 3 so she can come to mine so she can be here....trish my mum sends her love and big hugs for candy x x x x


----------



## Guest

hehe ive got to leave at 2.30 for school run. Every dog lover mum at the school keeps asking me how Candy is getting on lol, i may hae been talking about her...... errm a bit? lol


----------



## canuckjill

good luck Trish and Candy seems like things are starting for you fingers crossed....Jill


----------



## trekkiemo

The deep sleeps is all part of it.We are dependant on Trish explaining how Candy is behaving and she is good at describing everything.I`d feel happier if Candys temp dropped into 36 but not all dogs temp drop before they start pushing so until things really get going which may only be minutes before a puppy starts comes all Trish can do is keep a close watch on her.


----------



## candysmum

i try to describe things. Wanting to be a midwife i guess its something that i will need for apart of my job when shifts change over or something. 

at least when i get to uni i cansay yes i have delivered something not human but i have delivered .... dalmatians LOL


----------



## candysmum

i think candy is world famous then my school PF all the people on heres schools and work and parents. 

 oh bless her.


----------



## canuckjill

My mom always told me if you see a dog or cat give birth take notes on their breathing it will help more than prenatal classes and she was right, Animals are so smart....Jill


----------



## candysmum

ok question

i know the firs tpup will be the hardest one but HOW many pushes should i let her have before i help if i need to help? 

I dont want to go in too soon or wait to long. I'm sure she will be fine just want a rough idea so i know when i should help her the book of the bitch has done all the discribing on how to help and how to hold pup to help and to pull towards her front and downwards as she pushs but how long should i leave that???


----------



## PoisonGirl

candysmum said:


> ok question
> 
> i know the firs tpup will be the hardest one but HOW many pushes should i let her have before i help if i need to help?
> 
> I dont want to go in too soon or wait to long. I'm sure she will be fine just want a rough idea so i know when i should help her the book of the bitch has done all the discribing on how to help and how to hodl up to help and to pull towards her front and downwards as she pushs but how long should i leave that???


I did read that if she pushes hard for half hour then stops she needs help.. but don't quote me on that cos I can't find where I read it! (I'm prety sure I read it while I was looking for info when demi was pregnant).

xx


----------



## candysmum

canuckjill said:


> My mom always told me if you see a dog or cat give birth take notes on their breathing it will help more than prenatal classes and she was right, Animals are so smart....Jill


i never did the breathing thing with my four i sat on a birthing ball and it was heaven. but i had 2 planned homebirths without anything not even gas and air.

A lot of people have called me nuts and i said NO. in the olden days did didn't they have all the stuff we have so i dont need it. one woman told me to go home and rest i had just had a baby (baby was about 4 hours old) and i said NO i have just had a baby not had a major op. in 2nd world countries they deliver in the field wrap baby up and carry on working why should i be different.

 People still think i'm nuts :lol:


----------



## candysmum

poisongirl said:


> I did read that if she pushes hard for half hour then stops she needs help.. but don't quote me on that cos I can't find where I read it! (I'm prety sure I read it while I was looking for info when demi was pregnant).
> 
> xx


thanks hun can anyone confirm this???


----------



## canuckjill

I'm a little older than you we never had birthing balls, I also thought stirrups were stupid and unnatural. After my first I never took anything either and they were way easier births. The first they never even asked just gave me drugs and stopped my labour I said never again....Jill


----------



## canuckjill

I always thought it was an hour, but if you feel it's been too long talk to the vet on the phone they will ask all the important questions and then let you know whether to hang on or come in....Jill


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> i never did the breathing thing with my four i sat on a birthing ball and it was heaven. but i had 2 planned homebirths without anything not even gas and air.
> 
> A lot of people have called me nuts and i said NO. in the olden days did didn't they have all the stuff we have so i dont need it. one woman told me to go home and rest i had just had a baby (baby was about 4 hours old) and i said NO i have just had a baby not had a major op. in 2nd world countries they deliver in the field wrap baby up and carry on working why should i be different.
> 
> People still think i'm nuts :lol:


Your brave I had an epidural lol. How is Candy doing?


----------



## trekkiemo

My bonnie was over the hour mark in dec but I was prepared to wait and vet was informed of this ,so first litter easy whelping breed 45 min.Then you let vet know .Candy is best guide ,you can read her and if she is really distressed call vet.She will be a bit distressed anyway first pup .
First pup first litter can be scarey so keep cool.If you can`t get me here you have my number please use it if you feel the need to.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> thanks hun can anyone confirm this???


The book of the bitch says an hour. It says that if they push for two hours and nothing happens then you need a vet, but it says call the vet after 1 hour because it may take him a long time to get to you.


----------



## candysmum

canuckjill said:


> I'm a little older than you we never had birthing balls, I also thought stirrups were stupid and unnatural. After my first I never took anything either and they were way easier births. The first they never even asked just gave me drugs and stopped my labour I said never again....Jill


my first child i didn't have a birthing ball but then i didn't know alot either abotu birth

my waters broke and i DID NOT go into labour 48 hours lated i was being induced i had patherdine with him but that was as i had a drip as well to get my labour going and it was making it painful I THINK as i can't remember i had the induce stuff in my drop, anti b's in my drip adn then the pethadine got put in my drop as well i think on a slow drip. i was drugged to the hilt!

My second child I walked in had no room in the hspital for me in laboue had to labour in anti natale then got told i had to walk to labour ward while scream I WANT TO PUSH. managed to get to labour got told to get on the bed so they could see if i was fully dilated Bad mistake i got on bed and had no choice but to push waters went everywhere head was out and the midwife didn't have her gloves on lol.

after that i knew it was home only.

my 4th child i was told if i had anymore i would be delivering them myelf as the midwife JSUT made it to my 4th labour it lasted a whole 45 minutes they thiink if i had a 5th child i would be looking at a 20 minute labour if not less.

so i got steralised.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> My bonnie was over the hour mark in dec but I was prepared to wait and vet was informed of this ,so first litter easy whelping breed 45 min.Then you let vet know .Candy is best guide ,you can read her and if she is really distressed call vet.She will be a bit distressed anyway first pup .
> First pup first litter can be scarey so keep cool.If you can`t get me here you have my number please use it if you feel the need to.


i know how long for the vet just if i thought she needed help to get the pup out thats halfway out how long should i leave her before i help with the other half od the delivery i knwo pup 1 i going to be the hardest and the biggest (in theory) if we are half way out how long do i leave her before i help her ease him out. (or her)


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> My bonnie was over the hour mark in dec but I was prepared to wait and vet was informed of this ,so first litter easy whelping breed 45 min.Then you let vet know .Candy is best guide ,you can read her and if she is really distressed call vet.She will be a bit distressed anyway first pup .
> First pup first litter can be scarey so keep cool.If you can`t get me here you have my number please use it if you feel the need to.


thanks i'll try not to ring but i will if i feel i need too. Have you drank some honey and lemon yet?


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Your brave I had an epidural lol. How is Candy doing?


snoring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  its alright for some!


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> snoring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  its alright for some!


ahhhhh candy I Wish I coukd join you but my toddler refuses to nap today and I am exhausted dunno why though!:eek6:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i know how long for the vet just if i thought she needed help to get the pup out thats halfway out how long should i leave her before i help with the other half od the delivery i knwo pup 1 i going to be the hardest and the biggest (in theory) if we are half way out how long do i leave her before i help her ease him out. (or her)


When a pup is halfway out as many will be unless coming bum and is not moving with candy pushing leave as a push or two will make it come out .The only time you should be concerned about is after first pup has been born and Candy is pushing and no pup appears.First takes more pushes than the rest.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> When a pup is halfway out as many will be unless coming bum and is not moving with candy pushing leave as a push or two will make it come out .The only time you should be concerned about is after first pup has been born and Candy is pushing and no pup appears.First takes more pushes than the rest.


ok thanks for answering all the questions that are now popping into my head.

:scared:


----------



## PoisonGirl

Don't panic you are doing a great job so far and we are all here for support and advice.. 

xx


----------



## candysmum

well i have been thinking of names. here are some 

girls:

Star Dust
Seren
Lupi 
Mira
SKy
Andromeda

Boys:
Lone wolf
Rollo
Orlando
Johnny

can be used for either sex:
Tiger

Just so you know i am oinly thinking of names they wont all be used i did tell hubby that four of them would be Johnny, Depp, Orlando and bloom though LOL

Edit some of these are from you rlists THANKS and if you wish to add please do i want plenty to choose from.
xx


----------



## Guest

What about naming em after pet forum members!


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m happy to answer where I can,I don`t want to tell you too much,by that I mean as your head is buzzing as it is and too much can be of little help at times .I have faced most things that can happen but we`ll take it one step at a time lol


----------



## trekkiemo

After all that ,how is Candy doing?


----------



## candysmum

*Temp update: *

temp is now 36.9

Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar 
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 65 @ 10.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 11.00am temp was 37.0 (after a walk)
Day 65 @ 12.00 pm temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 2.00pm temp was 36.9
Day 65 @ 4.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 6.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 8.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> What about naming em after pet forum members!


i did think of that

I can see me shouting DOuble, Trekkie, Georgina, Poision etc etc through my house.


----------



## peppapug

So that's a deffo, this time tomorrow they will all be there, on the outside, snuffling away. :thumbsup:


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> After all that ,how is Candy doing?


Still snoring didn't even wake when i took her temp.


----------



## Georgina

bless her..... you are doing great trish x x x


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> i did think of that
> 
> I can see me shouting DOuble, Trekkie, Georgina, Poision etc etc through my house.


Haha I would avoid the username Clueless LOL. Okay hopefully if her Temp stays down I will say tomorrow early hours but if it goes back up I will reguess LOL
PS Temp normally goes down a full degree


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> *Temp update: *
> 
> temp is now 36.9
> 
> Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar
> Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
> Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
> Day 65 @ 10.00am temp was 37.1
> Day 65 @ 11.00am temp was 37.0 (after a walk)
> Day 65 @ 12.00 pm temp was 37.1
> Day 65 @ 2.00pm temp was 36.9
> Day 65 @ 4.00pm temp was ?????
> Day 65 @ 6.00pm temp was ?????
> Day 65 @ 8.00pm temp was ?????
> Day 65 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????


Now I`m happy with saying 1st stage is defo now,out for hour with dogs so hold ? for now lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

YAY i didn't miss a thing!!!

haha

Xx

Good luck if its today ^^ 

Xx


----------



## peppapug

trekkiemo said:


> Now I`m happy with saying 1st stage is defo now


The man from del monte - he says yes!!!! Now come on Candy, i have work to do :arf:


----------



## archiebaby

in all honesty , again every dog is different, one of my girls gave birth to 7 beautiful puppies and could not get the 8th puppy out it was just so big! she had to have a c section as the vet did an internal and no way was she able to get the puppy out herself and the first born was the smallest of the litter unless the dog is visably distressed/crying you can leave pushing to 2 hours but after that if no puppy has been delivered you need the vet, also there can be huge times inbetween puppies, from minutes to hours, my mums little westie had one on one day and delivered the other one the following day, mum thought there was only the one !!! so believe my anything is possible


----------



## Guest

peppapug said:


> The man from del monte - he says yes!!!! Now come on Candy, i have work to do :arf:


lmao! hahahahahaha! I have visions now of what Trekkie looks like and it involves a white suit and panama hat!


----------



## Jnyfer

It is getting so exciting now!! i keep checking back troughout the day and have so many more posts to read lol.

Come on Candy


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Now I`m happy with saying 1st stage is defo now,out for hour with dogs so hold ? for now lol


why?

Just had another one of my waiting list ring. they are all getting impatient now LOL i dont balme them though.


----------



## peppapug

archiebaby said:


> in all honesty , again every dog is different, one of my girls gave birth to 7 beautiful puppies and could not get the 8th puppy out it was just so big! she had to have a c section as the vet did an internal and no way was she able to get the puppy out herself and the first born was the smallest of the litter unless the dog is visably distressed/crying you can leave pushing to 2 hours but after that if no puppy has been delivered you need the vet, also there can be huge times inbetween puppies, from minutes to hours, my mums little westie had one on one day and delivered the other one the following day, mum thought there was only the one !!! so believe my anything is possible


My litter the pups went up in size! Started with the smallest, then when she had no energy left she had the biggest to get out - not funny mother nature! She then had to have a c-section for the last one.
My vet insisted we go 4 hours before he gave her another oxytocin injection. As she wasnt pushing, she had no natural contractions, it took from first delivery 9am to final c-section delivery at 7pm. It was a long day! I expected they would just keep coming till she was done but no it was puppy, WAIT, puppy, WAIT......they just don't stop making you wait.

I would have thought dalmations would be easier than pugs though?


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> My litter the pups went up in size! Started with the smallest, then when she had no energy left she had the biggest to get out - not funny mother nature! She then had to have a c-section for the last one.
> My vet insisted we go 4 hours before he gave her another oxytocin injection. As she wasnt pushing, she had no natural contractions, it took from first delivery 9am to final c-section delivery at 7pm. It was a long day! I expected they would just keep coming till she was done but no it was puppy, WAIT, puppy, WAIT......they just don't stop making you wait.
> 
> I would have thought dalmations would be easier than pugs though?


Dallies are easy whelpers so i am hoping we have no problems at all. but i am ready if something goes wrong.

OK should i ring the vet now or wait??


----------



## LostGirl

oooo how exciting!!!! I'll be checking here all the time now lol been lurking the last few days just reading 
Good luck to candy and you.xx


----------



## vizzy24

Phew just got my niece of to sleep so I have few mins spare, fingers crossed it is stage one then. It wouldn't hurt to call the vet but it might be worth waiting till there are some more sign's


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> Dallies are easy whelpers so i am hoping we have no problems at all. but i am ready if something goes wrong.
> 
> OK should i ring the vet now or wait??


Why are you wanting to ring the Vet. I have been reading the posts and imo she is no where near sytarted labour. Is her Vulva area more swollen? Has she had any clear discharge? Is she restless or keep looking at her back end?
PS As long as your et knows her due date then I would just contact them if you have too


----------



## candysmum

oh pants

the vets that are on call tonight is a 25 minute drive from my house

she better not need one lol


----------



## candysmum

clueless said:


> Why are you wanting to ring the Vet. I have been reading the posts and imo she is no where near sytarted labour. Is her Vulva area more swollen? Has she had any clear discharge? Is she restless or keep looking at her back end?


Just so they are aware she may go into labour. My vets asked to be kept updated and so I know who is on call tonight and where I have to go IF I need one if it all happens thats all.

She has been having clear discharge all week and her back end is pretty swallon, if I cup my hand it sits perfectly in it.

she keeps getting up and cirling then going back to sleep we haven't done lots of back end looking though.

I know its early, I know it still may not be it BUT my vet did ask me to let them know when I thought it may happen so they are aware and they can let me know who is on call thats the only reason. I have only spoken to the receptionist that I have been dealing with all week (she keeps ringing me bless her)


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> just so they are aware she may go in my vets asked to be kept updated and so i know who is on call tonight and where i have to go IF i need one if it all happens thats all
> She has been having clear discharge all week and he back end is pretty swallon yes if i cup my hand it sits perfectly in it.
> 
> she keeps getting up and cirling then goign back to sleep we haven't done lots of back end looking though.
> 
> I know its early i know it still may not be it BUT my vet did ask me to let them know when i thought it may happen so they are aware and they can let me know who is on call thats the only reason. and i only spoke to the receptionist that i have been dealing with all week (she keeps ringing me bless her)


I thought you meant ring the Vet just to make sure she is okay Sorry. Yes let your vet know what day she is on and get all contact info. Are the pups still moving?


----------



## candysmum

clueless said:


> I thought you meant ring the Vet just to make sure she is okay Sorry. Yes let your vet know what day she is on and get all contact info. Are the pups still moving?


she has curled up abit now and i can't see but they were earlier.


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> she has curled up abit now and i can't see but they were earlier.


All my litters, the pups stopped moving roughly 4-5 hours before start of birth. Can you feel if they have moved down


----------



## Insane

Just caught up with postings since getting in from work.

Getting exciting. Good luck Trish, I know you don't have to go on the school run but I do so I hope she holds out until after then.


----------



## candysmum

i am now sure its going to be tonight

She is digging again, tosing the blankets with her head was only a little bit but she did it
she had a wee in the garden and the longest thickest piece of mucus EVER was hanging from her.


----------



## Guest

woooo hoooo!

yay go candy!


----------



## Guest

I think she may have started! or is about too!


----------



## archiebaby

i would say tonight as well when she is in her box and turning round in circles again, check the bedding for any little wet stains or marks,as she may be losing little bits of water as well?


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> i would say tonight as well when she is in her box and turning round in circles again, check the bedding for any little wet stains or marks,as she may be losing little bits of water as well?


she sniffs and licks the bedding once she gets up.


----------



## Majestic Mayhem

thats great sounds like she starting


----------



## umber

Excellent! Yay tonights the night!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she sniffs and licks the bedding once she gets up.


well i would say she is definately losing some fluid and cleaning it up after her, all very good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vizzy24

brilliant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Im getting all emotional reading that Candy looks to have started, my fingers X for a safe delivery of each & every new baby xx*:001_wub:


----------



## candysmum

clueless said:


> All my litters, the pups stopped moving roughly 4-5 hours before start of birth. Can you feel if they have moved down


she has a waist again sort of it now all soft where her waist would be

i can feel them a little when my hand is on her tummy but nothing like this morning


----------



## thisby1

Yey.....go Candy, good luck Trish....we're with you all the way hun


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Yay cant wait... LoL  Good luck to both of you from me, my mum and my brother lol we are all tuned in xox


----------



## thisby1

I'm doing another night shift tonight...leaving at 7.30 so all in A & E will be rooting for you


----------



## Insane

Off on school run now. Cross your legs for an hour Candy lol. I hope I don't have to sit and read for another hour to catch up when I get back!


----------



## candysmum

i just had to talk candy that my bed was not a good place to have her puppies.

she just went in there got on my bed and didn't want to come out so i have had to shut my bedroom door. as much as i love candy NOT MY BED!!!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Lol @ the man from del monte says yes....well what if Computer Says NO??? 

Seems pretty inevitable that there'll be snuffly, squeaky little pups by this time tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## loopylisa2009

Hi I have been reading this thread all week, just wanted to say good luck Candy and Trish xx lisa xx


----------



## candysmum

shes just been whinning a little more digging and tossing of the blankets with her head. i am grinning and want to cry with joy all at the same time


----------



## thisby1

More news please Trish............what's she doing now? this is so exciting


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> shes just been whinning a little more digging and tossing of the blankets with her head. i am grinning and want to cry with joy all at the same time


wahoo..........


----------



## Vixie

cant believe how much I had to catch up on, I would keep a close eye on her now (I know you are, just something to say to feel a bit useful lol) my girl did this and had them less than an hour later  

good luck,i can't believe how excited I am


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m here again,if she`s leaking liquid she is closer than I thought ,keep checking for wet patches as that doesn`t really happen until well into first stage .

Do any of you that have bred a litter agree?


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> shes just been whinning a little more digging and tossing of the blankets with her head. i am grinning and want to cry with joy all at the same time


I am sure a lot of us are feeling as excited as you, I could cry on your behalf lol xx lisa xx


----------



## PoisonGirl

Yay looks like the puppies will be arriving soon!  

Come on Candy you can do it! 

x


----------



## thisby1

trekkiemo said:


> I`m here again,if she`s leaking liquid she is closer than I thought ,keep checking for wet patches as that doesn`t really happen until well into first stage .
> 
> Do any of you that have bred a litter agree?


Definately...could be start of 2nd stage...especially with her moving onto mama's bed!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> shes just been whinning a little more digging and tossing of the blankets with her head. i am grinning and want to cry with joy all at the same time


Doing what I said she`d do this morning ,it`s a sign first time breeders sometimes ignore. 
C`mon Candy you can do it. lol

I want to hang out my washing but I might miss it.


----------



## peppapug

trekkiemo said:


> I`m here again,if she`s leaking liquid she is closer than I thought ,keep checking for wet patches as that doesn`t really happen until well into first stage .
> 
> Do any of you that have bred a litter agree?


My pug went into the lounge and lay on a cushion and i noticed a wet patch....as i picked her up she leaked a bit of fluid. I took her into the kitchen and she rushed to the back door, she thought she needed the loo, and projectile squirted water - i am assuming that was the water bag bursting. The next thing, and i mean within minutes was a growl and a pup!!

If there is water, the pup is near the exit!?!?


----------



## thisby1

Any panting or shivering Trish?


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> I`m here again,if she`s leaking liquid she is closer than I thought ,keep checking for wet patches as that doesn`t really happen until well into first stage .
> 
> Do any of you that have bred a litter agree?


lol thats why i mentioned it trekkimo!


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I`m here again,if she`s leaking liquid she is closer than I thought ,keep checking for wet patches as that doesn`t really happen until well into first stage .
> 
> Do any of you that have bred a litter agree?


yes totally agree, looks like she will be having them sooner than we all first thought


----------



## thisby1

Oh good grief, I have to go to school soon.....I can't bear to miss anything


----------



## archiebaby

well, puppies by tea time maybe


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Any panting or shivering Trish?


no not yet

i havent' noticed a wet patch but the blankets she has in the whelping box are designed to keep dry on top and take the moist to the bottom (just to help with my cleaning up when labour is full on 

she is a sleep again now

my kids should be home in a minute so i really am not looing or her to have them for at least 3 and a half hours i can start shipping to bed at 6.30 if i need too i like then if you dont eat your dinner you go to bead early i could used that. lol


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> no not yet
> 
> i havent' noticed a wet patch but the blankets she has in the whelping box are designed to keep dry on top and take the moist to the bottom (just to help with my cleaning up when labour is full on
> 
> she is a sleep again now
> 
> my kids should be home in a minute so i really am not looing or her to have them for at least 3 and a half hours i can start shipping to bed at 6.30 if i need too i like then if you dont eat your dinner you go to bead early i could used that. lol


Maybe they could have a picnic in the garden...it's a lovely day after all


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> no not yet
> 
> i havent' noticed a wet patch but the blankets she has in the whelping box are designed to keep dry on top and take the moist to the bottom (just to help with my cleaning up when labour is full on
> 
> she is a sleep again now
> 
> my kids should be home in a minute so i really am not looing or her to have them for at least 3 and a half hours i can start shipping to bed at 6.30 if i need too i like then if you dont eat your dinner you go to bead early i could used that. lol


the clue was in the licking of the blankets when she stood up
she had obviously leaked something that she felt needed clearing


----------



## clueless

candysmum said:


> she has a waist again sort of it now all soft where her waist would be
> 
> i can feel them a little when my hand is on her tummy but nothing like this morning


Okay sounds like the mucous plug if it was thick and stringy looking. Her abdominal area should be hard as in tensed and pups should not be moving and further down in position in horns hopefully


----------



## loopylisa2009

thisby1 said:


> Oh good grief, I have to go to school soon.....I can't bear to miss anything


I know what you mean, I just popped to the shop and bought my children a pasta pot each for their dinner so I didn't have to miss anything whilst cooking lol xx lisa xx


----------



## peppapug

Blimey, didnt we all get carried away there then! Reading back, she didnt say there was a wet patch but the mear suggestion of one got us all going!!!

Where is she with temp?


----------



## thisby1

loopylisa2009 said:


> I know what you mean, I just popped to the shop and bought my children a pasta pot each for their dinner so I didn't have to miss anything whilst cooking lol xx lisa xx


Great idea....I might do the same!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> I`m here again,if she`s leaking liquid she is closer than I thought ,keep checking for wet patches as that doesn`t really happen until well into first stage .
> 
> Do any of you that have bred a litter agree?


(quote=Thisby1) Definately...could be start of 2nd stage...especially with her moving onto mama's bed!

I ditto this.......


----------



## Vixie

ha ha we will all do away with the healthy cooking for the kids today, its a quick microwave meal or a take away for mine too lol


----------



## candysmum

temp at 4pm

i made dinner at 11am so all i have to do is turn the oven on which i have done

as my kids will shout 
FLAT SPAG BOL LOL


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> ha ha we will all do away with the healthy cooking for the kids today, its a quick snack or a take away for mine too lol


Haha what are we all like..ahh well lol, I am almost ready to start pushing on her hehalf too lol xx


----------



## vizzy24

You lucky things my daughter has her friend round for tea arghhh!!!!!!!! I will have to make a proper meal . Dont worry the computer is near the kitchen. You know I think I am addicted to pf  Since Candy has been due, the first thing I do after putting the kettle on is check how she is. I might have to go to pf rehab lol. It looks like Candy might be a bit in stage 2 then yipee!!!!!!


----------



## umber

Oh my goodness things really are moving...if only Candy knew how many of us love her and are waiting for her beauiful pups I think she would either tense up and delay it another week or she would have delivered them last week lol!


----------



## peppapug

Fish and chips for my boy - 

but, at 5pm my last puppy goes from my litter. So i need good news as i am so attached to her i could burst into tears just at the thought of letting her go 

This will be you soon Candysmum, they dont tell you how hard it is to part with the little bundles!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009

peppapug said:


> Fish and chips for my boy -
> 
> but, at 5pm my last puppy goes from my litter. So i need good news as i am so attached to her i could burst into tears just at the thought of letting her go
> 
> This will be you soon Candysmum, they dont tell you how hard it is to part with the little bundles!!!


(((((((((Peppapug))))))


----------



## PoisonGirl

I'm supposed to be outside sorting out the garden! I can't, I seem to be sort of superglued to the spot! 
Getting exiting now  My dads gf is coming over on fri so she says there better be some pics of puppies by then! 

XxX


----------



## peppapug

loopylisa2009 said:


> (((((((((Peppapug))))))


Thank you - Candy is a good distraction though as it doesnt seem like 9 weeks ago i was doing this, it was like yesterday!!!


----------



## LadyFrenchies

i just want to shout yippeeeeeee about candy soon to have her pups, but i cant cos my 2 little pups are asleep on my knee lol, and also peppapug i feel for u, when my mums doggy had her pups i loved one of them to pieces but i had to be brave... Congrats Candy...


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> Haha what are we all like..ahh well lol, I am almost ready to start pushing on her hehalf too lol xx


 we are like kids at christmas lol isnt it great


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> we are like kids at christmas lol isnt it great


It is great yep.lol


----------



## peppapug

danielle101 said:


> i just want to shout yippeeeeeee about candy soon to have her pups, but i cant cos my 2 little pups are asleep on my knee lol, and also peppapug i feel for u, when my mums doggy had her pups i loved one of them to pieces but i had to be brave... Congrats Candy...


Thanks - she was the one i least wanted to keep as she was a complete holligan, but now i am down to two, she has attached herself to me and me to her and is on my knee every night. The boy i am keeping is Mr Independance! Maybe they won't notice if i swap - it's just a willy!!!

Come on Candy :Yawn:


----------



## vizzy24

peppapug said:


> Thank you - Candy is a good distraction though as it doesnt seem like 9 weeks ago i was doing this, it was like yesterday!!!


Ahhhh peppapug I feel for you, just think what a great adventure they are going to go on and what a wonderful start in life you have given them.


----------



## LadyFrenchies

peppapug said:


> Thanks - she was the one i least wanted to keep as she was a complete holligan, but now i am down to two, she has attached herself to me and me to her and is on my knee every night. The boy i am keeping is Mr Independance! Maybe they won't notice if i swap - it's just a willy!!!
> 
> Come on Candy :Yawn:


Hahahaha lol, i would do it, if u love her that much but im a teen and would do anything that included a puppy and me lol xox

They will have such a great start in their lives...

Good luck Candy and trish...


----------



## suzy93074

HI ! Hope Candy is ok! any nearer yet!! im at work but keep this page open so i can keep coming and having a look!! COME ON CANDY!!!! xxxxx


----------



## canuckjill

It is very exciting, I love it....Jill


----------



## peppapug

vizzy24 said:


> Ahhhh peppapug I feel for you, just think what a great adventure they are going to go on and what a wonderful start in life you have given them.


You are right, and if the other two who went at the weekend are anything to go by they are living the life of princesses! This one is going to Kensington - I fear a velvet cushion and a maid may be laid for this one. But, she deserves it and i love the updates you get. Makes the work so worth while.

As a first time breeder i didnt have a clue how emotionally consuming the raising of a litter was - i sound a sap but saying goodbye was very traumatic.

How is the girl of the moment any way.......digging her way to pain relief?!!?


----------



## archiebaby

you still here trish?????? you aint been on for a little while now?


----------



## vizzy24

temp time at 4 wonder what its gonna be, where is Trish Are you ok?


----------



## canuckjill

She's probably setteling the kids in after school....Jill


----------



## peppapug

...or delivering a few pups?!?!


----------



## archiebaby

oh yeah, forgot about the kids too busy with the dog


----------



## candysmum

the kids are home

I have had 2 paddies already. 

Candy is in her whlping box. to shut the kids up i have had to say be quite or candy might not have her puppies tonight. so i am hoping they are quite

The 5 year old just fell down the stairs ARRGGGGGHHHH

i am not goign to get any peace until hubby is home so she can't go into stage too at least until 6 for her sake lol and if youw ant it recorded yours!


----------



## vizzy24

canuckjill said:


> She's probably setteling the kids in after school....Jill


oh yeah phew!!!


----------



## canuckjill

or both so she's going crazy she'll be here soon...Jill


----------



## frags

hi im quite new to the forums but have been following candys thread for a couple of days and im so excited!!! im refreshing the page all day and hoping to see the announcement of tiny dalmations.
good luck to you and candy x


----------



## candysmum

Temp is 37.0

but she did come say hello to all the kids tail wagging and smiling at everyone

is it allowed to go up?

Weds or day 63 according to Canine Pregnancy Calendar 
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 65 @ 10.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 11.00am temp was 37.0 (after a walk)
Day 65 @ 12.00 pm temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 2.00pm temp was 36.9
Day 65 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 65 @ 6.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 8.00pm temp was ?????
Day 65 @ 10.00pm temp was ?????
__________________


----------



## candysmum

had paddy number 3

oh what a night tonight is gonna be while i wait hubby and puppies


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> had paddy number 3
> 
> oh what a night tonight is gonna be while i wait hubby and puppies


Come on everybody join me in sending trish some calm kids vibes xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> had paddy number 3
> 
> oh what a night tonight is gonna be while i wait hubby and puppies


Makes you wondering sometimes why we have kids. 
My mum always told me it was better having grandchildren than children. Now I've got 5 of my own I know what she means - it's nice to have them but it's even nicer that you can give them back!


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Woohoo Good luck Candy, hope all goes well Trish xxx


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> had paddy number 3
> 
> oh what a night tonight is gonna be while i wait hubby and puppies


I think it is hard on kids when the delivery gets close. My 5 years old said that i only loved the dog not him!! It is all consuming and i guess they start to pick up on your stress.

At least Candy's happy then!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

I think dogs (even 7 of them) are less trouble than kids and certainly give you less grieve!!!!


----------



## candysmum

the eldest keeps coming in adn out of the front door and everytime it goes candy jumps up and runs to the door I think she is waiting for Daddy to return the minute she sees its a child she goes back to her whelping box. 

its not going to stop her is it the noise that is happening at the moment?


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi i would stick on finding nemo and get lots of food out for the kids and keep things slow and calm. I am really excited for you!


----------



## Insane

Just back from school run and just caught up. Well done Candy for holding on.


----------



## Insane

peppapug said:


> You are right, and if the other two who went at the weekend are anything to go by they are living the life of princesses! This one is going to Kensington - I fear a velvet cushion and a maid may be laid for this one. But, she deserves it and i love the updates you get. Makes the work so worth while.
> 
> As a first time breeder i didnt have a clue how emotionally consuming the raising of a litter was - i sound a sap but saying goodbye was very traumatic.
> 
> How is the girl of the moment any way.......digging her way to pain relief?!!?


I was the same when mine left, I was dreading when the last little girls new owners turned up. I really hoped that they had changed their minds lol. Jess(the mum) was glad to see the back of them though, she is happy only having the one I kept following her around instead of six.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> no not yet
> 
> i havent' noticed a wet patch but the blankets she has in the whelping box are designed to keep dry on top and take the moist to the bottom (just to help with my cleaning up when labour is full on
> 
> she is a sleep again now
> 
> my kids should be home in a minute so i really am not looing or her to have them for at least 3 and a half hours i can start shipping to bed at 6.30 if i need too i like then if you dont eat your dinner you go to bead early i could used that. lol


Are the blankets vetbed or have you found something new cos even with vetbed you can see liquid a little bit before it absorbs.


----------



## trekkiemo

peppapug said:


> You are right, and if the other two who went at the weekend are anything to go by they are living the life of princesses! This one is going to Kensington - I fear a velvet cushion and a maid may be laid for this one. But, she deserves it and i love the updates you get. Makes the work so worth while.
> 
> As a first time breeder i didnt have a clue how emotionally consuming the raising of a litter was - i sound a sap but saying goodbye was very traumatic.
> 
> How is the girl of the moment any way.......digging her way to pain relief?!!?


What age are your puppies now?


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> the eldest keeps coming in adn out of the front door and everytime it goes candy jumps up and runs to the door I think she is waiting for Daddy to return the minute she sees its a child she goes back to her whelping box.
> 
> its not going to stop her is it the noise that is happening at the moment?


Maybe that's why she had her eye on your bed, as it's quieter there. Can you close the dining room door so she's in there on her own and just keep checking her every so often?

I know it's very difficult as the kids are pleased to be home and just being kids, stressful situation though when Candy is so close.

Wish I could help


----------



## candysmum

thisby1 said:


> Maybe that's why she had her eye on your bed, as it's quieter there. Can you close the dining room door so she's in there on her own and just keep checking her every so often?
> 
> I know it's very difficult as the kids are pleased to be home and just being kids, stressful situation though when Candy is so close.
> 
> Wish I could help


no door on the dinning room i would have ti shut the kitchen door.

its a fleece bed i'm sure it wont do what i want it to do though lol


----------



## Geordiegirl

Ive been watching this for a couple of days, bringing back memories of our "spotty" pups all nine 5 liver and 4 black.
wishing you the very best of luck and please try and stay calm.

Jeanette

x x


----------



## trekkiemo

thisby1 said:


> Maybe that's why she had her eye on your bed, as it's quieter there. Can you close the dining room door so she's in there on her own and just keep checking her every so often?
> 
> I know it's very difficult as the kids are pleased to be home and just being kids, stressful situation though when Candy is so close.
> 
> Wish I could help


Ditto it is difficult and yes Candy can hold on to pups longer if stressed ,ideally quiet dimly lit area so she can get on with it.
but kids will be kids and they all won`t totally understand.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*So many pages to catchup with each hour i pop back 

KFC for tea so I can stay online longer tonight :blushing:
Cant believe how exciting this all is !!*


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Ditto it is difficult and yes Candy can hold on to pups longer if stressed ,ideally quiet dimly lit area so she can get on with it.
> but kids will be kids and they all won`t totally understand.


kids are in the front room being quite again i really can't wait to get them to bed or hubby to get back so he can keep them the other side of the house.

candy is in her box looking at me.

am hoping now things have quiten down again she can get going more. just want her to hold on for another 2 1/2 hours and i;ll have them all in bed


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> no door on the dinning room i would have ti shut the kitchen door.
> 
> its a fleece bed i'm sure it wont do what i want it to do though lol


Fleece bed is vetbed and no only good enough for puppy pees. You can only do what you can for her.


----------



## canuckjill

Have to pop out for a couple of hours I've put it off for a hour will be back soon....Jill


----------



## Guest

:001_wubh i'm so excited!

Just settled my kids with an easy tea of hotdogs lol! Trish I am wishing you some peace and quiet from the kids and an easy bedtime for them! Then a lovely swift nice smooth easy safe birth for candy and all the new puppies!!!!!!!

CANT WAIT!













































YAY!


----------



## Insane

Can't believe it my internet just went down - I was going mad!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> kids are in the front room being quite again i really can't wait to get them to bed or hubby to get back so he can keep them the other side of the house.
> 
> candy is in her box looking at me.
> 
> am hoping now things have quiten down again she can get going more. just want her to hold on for another 2 1/2 hours and i;ll have them all in bed


We know its difficult no need for you to get stressed,you are doing your best for all,things will settle down later and you will lovely puppies soon.


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> :001_wubh i'm so excited!
> 
> Just settled my kids with an easy tea of hotdogs lol! Trish I am wishing you some peace and quiet from the kids and an easy bedtime for them! Then a lovely swift nice smooth easy safe birth for candy and all the new puppies!!!!!!!
> 
> CANT WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!


They always go to bed easy i dont allow them to play up. when i shout bed i mean bed lights off sleep  and they all go without any hassle.

the time is going b SO SLOWLY now i keep thinking its 5.30 but its not!


----------



## Insane

candysmum said:


> kids are in the front room being quite again i really can't wait to get them to bed or hubby to get back so he can keep them the other side of the house.
> 
> candy is in her box looking at me.
> 
> am hoping now things have quiten down again she can get going more. just want her to hold on for another 2 1/2 hours and i;ll have them all in bed


All this time you have wanted her to get on with it now you want her to wait lol


----------



## Guest

hehe good! I'm one of those strict mummy's too lol! when its bedtime its bedtime, no discussion, no deals, no films, no extra 5 minutes etc lol! Cruel i am!


----------



## candysmum

they are allowe da film on a friday night thats it the rest of the time they read their school books and then its BED


----------



## loopylisa2009

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe good! I'm one of those strict mummy's too lol! when its bedtime its bedtime, no discussion, no deals, no films, no extra 5 minutes etc lol! Cruel i am!


Do you want to move in lol my youngest two don't play up but my eldest seem to have forgotten what time for bed means, would you like to come and remind then lol xx lisa xx


----------



## Guest

hehe of course! mind you i dont have much experience with the older ones! My oldest turns 5 this july!

Trish... i just found this! HEHE made me chuckle, I'm hopeing candy doesnt have any explaining to do


----------



## candysmum

1 hour and hubby will be home YIPPPEEEE

so what time do you think she will go into stage two and start having puppies?


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> 1 hour and hubby will be home YIPPPEEEE
> 
> so what time do you think she will go into stage too and start having puppies?


I reckon it will be around 7:30/8:00 pm


----------



## Georgina

hi trish
just got back from school run and shopping,hope you are all ok,give candy loads of hugs off us x x x


----------



## Guest

i'm reconing 11pm - need to start on the coffee now dont i, otherwise i'll miss it!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

awwwww yay come on candy!!


I'LL GET THE WINE OUT!

Xx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> 1 hour and hubby will be home YIPPPEEEE
> 
> so what time do you think she will go into stage two and start having puppies?


No comment until next temp,sitting on fence for now.
This stage can last for a while ,need more nesting .


----------



## trekkiemo

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe of course! mind you i dont have much experience with the older ones! My oldest turns 5 this july!
> 
> Trish... i just found this! HEHE made me chuckle, I'm hopeing candy doesnt have any explaining to do


Thats a really good one.


----------



## archiebaby

anymore digging or panting trish? i reckon when all is quiet (probably early hours still) she will feel relaxed enought to let the little babies escape


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> anymore digging or panting trish? i reckon when all is quiet (probably early hours still) she will feel relaxed enought to let the little babies escape


no she has settle down to sleep again. which is nice means i know shes not stressing about noise.

My son has got to be in by 5 (he is late) but i can hear him out the front and i thought i would live him out a little longer so there is less noise in my house. but he is no bother at 8 he understands a lot nearly 9.


----------



## Lumpy

Wow, this is soooo exciting. It's the first thread I look at. 

As a cat lover, the picture of the dally kittens made me smile

I have a client at 5.30 pm for an hour and a half (hypnotherapy). I wonder if she will notice if I put her in a trance and then log onto the PC to check how Candy and Trish are doing?

I hope it all goes smoothly and Candy doesn't have too much pain. Poor pets don't get any gas and air. I felt really sorry for my cat last year but she didn't make a squeak, just purred a lot.

Will log on again as soon as my client leaves - don't want to miss anything


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> anymore digging or panting trish? i reckon when all is quiet (probably early hours still) she will feel relaxed enought to let the little babies escape


Off the fence now wee hours just when you feel sleepy,I have a bed at side of whelping box and doze a bit through this stage as my girls last as long as 24hrs.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Off the fence now wee hours just when you feel sleepy,I have a bed at side of whelping box and doze a bit through this stage as my girls last as long as 24hrs.


well if we start from when we first saw the digging then i saw that at 2am which means my 24 hours is 2am


----------



## Guest

oooh i'll be in bed by then! But i'll set my alarm for an hour early. Will join you on the thread at 4.30 am! xxxx


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> well if we start from when we first saw the digging then i saw that at 2am which means my 24 hours is 2am


Naa I reckon that as soon as the children go to bedand it goes quiet she will go for a lay down in her whelping box and then somewhere between 7:30/8:00 she will start xx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> well if we start from when we first saw the digging then i saw that at 2am which means my 24 hours is 2am


yip wee hours!!!


----------



## candysmum

oh oh 30 minutes until hubby is home


Its taking FOREVER!!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> oh oh 30 minutes until hubby is home
> 
> Its taking FOREVER!!!!


Yup time never goes fast when u want it to lol


----------



## candysmum

candy has just eaten her dinner. i put her normal in but i didn't mix the biscuits into the meat and shes only eaten the meat. 

she is now in her whelping box. next temp is at 6pm


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats ok she needed it.


----------



## candysmum

i think with the noise and stuff i'm just a little worried she might stop her labour an di'll be back at square one which is why it would of been ideal if she had had them before they came home lol.

she hasn't done any more digging or anything she is just kinda staring into space


----------



## archiebaby

i would say nearly 99% start having the puppies in the early hours probably for a reason, they are in cahoots with the vets!!!


----------



## candysmum

i dont mind the late shift 

My best mates hubby has put his taxi forward tonight if i need to get to the vets as its a transit kind of van thing so be easy to get her and any pups in it


----------



## archiebaby

im sure you wont need the vets trish, she looks a lovely big healthy dog just waiting to have her puppies!!! but its nice to know he is there for you all the same


----------



## Vixie

Hi everyone, I havent been able to get back on here as the kids friends all turned up and had to go outside and play with them all  I was so afraid I would miss it all 

How are you doing Trish?


----------



## candysmum

temp has gone up again slightly to 37.1

Is this going to be a problem?

Her tummy is pretty solid now Hubby is home thank god and the kids are going to go to bed soon


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> temp has gone up again slightly to 37.1
> 
> Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> Her tummy is pretty solid now Hubby is home thank god and the kids are going to go to bed soon


I dont see it being a problem as its still low, hard tummy is also a good sign 

at least you have some help now hubby is home and you can relax a bit


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> temp has gone up again slightly to 37.1
> 
> Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> Her tummy is pretty solid now Hubby is home thank god and the kids are going to go to bed soon


Just keep dipping in to see what's going on. You must be a wreck by now. Keep up the good work she is one lucky Lady having a birth partner like you


----------



## archiebaby

i cant answer with the temps, never do mine? sorry any more licking the blankets or anything, try moving the blankets to one side of the bed and leaving just newspaper exposed then you should be able to see anything?


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> i cant answer with the temps, never do mine? sorry any more licking the blankets or anything, try moving the blankets to one side of the bed and leaving just newspaper exposed then you should be able to see anything?


i was thinking of taking the fleece bed out so they can sllep on that onc ei have done the cleanup as it will help with the warmth too. i'll pulg the heat pad in once i know we are going full pelt too.


----------



## candysmum

she has just don another little dig i have taken the fleece bed out and she has the other sheet and i put in another load of newspapers.

oh we whinned.


----------



## archiebaby

when she is in full blown labour, you really just need lots of newspaper that you can whip up and change after each puppy has been born, just keep the heat pad in a corner of the box just to put puppy/puppies on whilst mum is busy having the next one, let them feed and cuddle inbetween but safer to take them to the side on the heat pad when next pup is due as mum can be quite clumsy and busy with the other end, i dont mean to take them away just move them to safety and warmth only whilst mum is delivering the next puppy, try to get puppies suckling straight away after birth as this also makes the contractions better for mum for the next ones


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> when she is in full blown labour, you really just need lots of newspaper that you can whip up and change after each puppy has been born, just keep the heat pad in a corner of the box just to put puppy/puppies on whilst mum is busy having the next one, let them feed and cuddle inbetween but safer to take them to the side on the heat pad when next pup is due as mum can be quite clumsy and busy with the other end, i dont mean to take them away just move them to safety and warmth only whilst mum is delivering the next puppy, try to get puppies suckling straight away after birth as this also makes the contractions better for mum for the next ones


yeah thats the plan to put the straight onto mum it also means i know they have all suckled too.


----------



## Guest

oooh more digging! Go candy xxx


----------



## archiebaby

thats it,she will seem really rough with them once they are born and knock them all over the place licking them but they know what they are doing!


----------



## candysmum

more digging tosing the blanket with her nose and circling


----------



## archiebaby

also with just newspaper in there, she will rip it to shreds (normally) with the pains of labour and you can see anything wet on it?


----------



## candysmum

were panting


----------



## archiebaby

watch her now trish as she is trying to get in a comftable position, she really can start pushing on the turn of a sixpence! if she needs a wee you are best putting her on a lead and watch her behind like a hawk!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> were panting


sounds like she is going along well now, really excited and pleased for you  all the signs are there for things to happen some time tonight


----------



## archiebaby

just keep a very close eye for any straining at all, coz she might only do little pushes and the pups will arrive, good luck trish


----------



## peppapug

trekkiemo said:


> What age are your puppies now?


They are a day short of 9 weeks. My girl has just departed. Mum is happy as Larry and brother asleep in his crate. Am i the only one missing her!!!

Anyway, just looked in and have 3 pages to catch up on!!


----------



## candysmum

panting again trying to go in my room i have had to shut the gate to the dinnign room


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> were panting


Aww bless yay go candy well done hunny xx


----------



## Guest

Woop Woop looks like things are on the move, fingers and toes crossed for a smooth delivery. Good Luck xx


----------



## archiebaby

she is looking for somewhere else to have them, just reassure her


----------



## archiebaby

with the heavy panting she might just sit and stare inbetween and dribble


----------



## Emma+Lacey

omg come on Candy, this is so exciting


----------



## Guest

oh bless her! go candy xxx


----------



## peppapug

Go Candy! We are all with you. Things have really progressed since 4.30pm. Sounds like first pup may be here in the next hours.....

Don't forget us!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> panting again trying to go in my room i have had to shut the gate to the dinnign room


you may have to sit with her and stroke her to reasure Candy that all is well and this is the place to have them, sound like she is very close now, some dogs can panic when the first pup comes so just try and keep her calm


----------



## Guest

This thread has over 2000 posts now. It's so exciting. Like watching casualty (only better).


----------



## archiebaby

Emma+Lacey said:


> omg come on Candy, this is so exciting


my daughter is called lacey! lovely name i think


----------



## Guest

Looks like we could finally have countdown then, How all goes well, wishing Candy a smooth delivery
DT


----------



## candysmum

lots of panting lots of whinning


----------



## kellybaker

OMG!!!

Go Candy you can do it girl.
I am typing this in my kitchen while cooking dinner hehe cant seem to put the lap top down (and thank god for laptops otherwise no one would be getting dinner lol)

Ooohhh this is so exciting how are you feeling now Trish?


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> lots of panting lots of whinning


Sounds very promising, come on candy hun we are all routing for you xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

MORE gripping than waterloo road!!

Xx

come on candy!!


----------



## thisby1

Hi all....sounds like we're nearly there.....Is the camera ready Trish?


----------



## archiebaby

if she is crying with the panting trish she is very close, the pains are big ones that are hurting her, watch for those pushes!


----------



## trekkiemo

VERY close if not pushing now will be soon


----------



## Vixie

I'm so pleased for you that things are finally happening, good luck I'm sure everything will go great xxx I love this thread


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

I'll get the gas and air lol ^^

and the wine!!



Xx


----------



## thisby1

Trish is obviously busy........fingers crossed everyone


----------



## hobo99

Good luck candy and good luck trish . suz


----------



## Emma+Lacey

got everything crossed here:thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

web cam isn't on but i have the standard camera up and running as hubby is on the pc

sorry we were fighting the heat pad it wouldn't come on lol its not working. candy is quite at the moment
panting has stooped for the moment too. she is whinning


----------



## archiebaby

still panting??????


----------



## trekkiemo

Shes not got camera on yet said she`d have to turn us all off first.


C`mon Candy you can do it lol 
fingers and toes crossed for safe delivery xxx


----------



## loopylisa2009

Aww all this is making me wish I was having one of her pups lol


----------



## ninja

thisby1 said:


> Hi all....sounds like we're nearly there.....Is the camera ready Trish?


i was gona ask that,
my sis has just called to see me and i am sat here with my comp on my knee so i can keep refreshing and keep up with whats happening


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

paws crossed for you!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> web cam isn't on but i have the standard camera up and running as hubby is on the pc
> 
> sorry we were fighting the heat pad it wouldn't come on lol its not working. candy is quite at the moment
> panting has stooped for the moment too. she is whinning


Heat pad warms when puppies on it ,a trick to get it started is to set yellow pages on top of it whilst waiting if it electical metal or not


----------



## candysmum

my webcam isn't on but i found out our video camera so i can still record it and i can move that into a better veiw she has stopped panting at the moment but is whinning


----------



## doggiesgalore

Insane said:


> Can't believe it my internet just went down - I was going mad!!


And I thought you were gonna say you were going insane eheh
Glad its back up and running again.


----------



## archiebaby

she might stop panting to push,but panting can go on for a few hours still? just keep a look out for the pushing they usually go into a little trance and push?


----------



## Guest

oh th suspense is killin me!!!! come on candy girl xxx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> my webcam isn't on but i found out our video camera so i can still record it and i can move that into a better veiw she has stopped panting at the moment but is whinning


I don`t need to eat my hat now ,thanks Candy goooood girl.lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> my webcam isn't on but i found out our video camera so i can still record it and i can move that into a better veiw she has stopped panting at the moment but is whinning


wishing you both good luck, they do usually rest between bouts of panting as has been said sometime to push as well, its normal for them to do it well at least in my experience


----------



## Insane

doggiesgalore said:


> And I thought you were gonna say you were going insane eheh
> Glad its back up and running again.


Thanx - I would have been gutted if I missed it! Kids fed now so can just sit here and wait - no too long though please Candy!


----------



## candysmum

she wont stay in her box shes stood byt he gate panting i think she wants my room


----------



## Insane

candysmum said:


> she wont stay in her box shes stood byt he gate panting i think she wants my room


Jess wouldn't stay in her box she walked around the room delivering them as she went. Moving seemed to help her get them out. Carpet got very messy.


----------



## archiebaby

i would leave the box where it is  try sitting in the box with her trish?


----------



## Vixie

if it were me3 I would probably be in the whelping box with her right now lol


----------



## umber

Vixie said:


> is there enough room in there for the whelping box????


Just what I was thinking! I think everyone will be glued onto here tonight!


----------



## archiebaby

got all your old clothes on??????


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

bless her !!

gripped!


----------



## Vixie

umber said:


> Just what I was thinking! I think everyone will be glued onto here tonight!


just deleted my post thought after I wrote it that it would be to much to move this late in the game lol


----------



## trekkiemo

yes it starts with what looks like a shiver.She may try to go out thinking she needs the loo ,any shivers before its not loo its puppy,she may also want to have first outside box just encourage her to come to box .


----------



## Guest

is anyone else getting RSI from refreshing page?


----------



## archiebaby

i remember going over to help my friend one night and there she was in a cage hunched in the corner!!! it was so funny but it worked!


----------



## thisby1

Ah man, do you think they'd miss me in A & E.....if it's busy I'll miss it


----------



## Emma+Lacey

billyboysmammy said:


> is anyone else getting RSI from refreshing page?


ME lol but its worth it


----------



## doggiesgalore

archiebaby said:


> i would leave the box where it is  try sitting in the box with her trish?


That sounds a very good idea to me.

Come on Candy darling. Your mummy and all of the PF are waiting for those adorable puppies.

Trish, Did you do a poll on how many puppies Candy will have?


----------



## Lucysmom

good luck both


Rachel and the gang!


----------



## loopylisa2009

billyboysmammy said:


> is anyone else getting RSI from refreshing page?


 Yep I am lol think my comps gonna have a break down by the end of this lol


----------



## archiebaby

is she shivering then trish?


----------



## trekkiemo

ahhh take night off Candy needs us lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

loopylisa2009 said:


> Yep I am lol think my comps gonna have a break down by the end of this lol


ive had to reboot it 5 times!


----------



## thisby1

trekkiemo said:


> ahhh take night off Candy needs us lol


I'm very tempted..........


----------



## Vixie

hopefully shes busy heping a pup into the world


----------



## loopylisa2009

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> ive had to reboot it 5 times!


Haha I will keep my fingers crossed for your comp too that it makes it through this xx


----------



## archiebaby

i think the whole pf will go into meltdown when the first pup arrives


----------



## Guest

Yep - there is a poll!


----------



## trekkiemo

Quick ask to borrow one


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Quick ask to borrow one


borrow what???????


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

lol ther is no one else!!!!!

i need to borrow a comp!!

LLisa i'll come to your house if you dint mind lol :0

xX


----------



## umber

Oh God im sure trish is busy delivering!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

trish hasnt been on since 18.42 ??????????????


----------



## trekkiemo

I havwn`t slept for nearly 48hrs was ready to doze off now wide awake ,hope I can last the pace. 
Second thoughts i`ve put coffee on.


----------



## thisby1

I've got butterflies


----------



## archiebaby

she's got to be having one ( candy not trish)


----------



## candysmum

no puppy yet sat in the box with her lots of panting no shivering


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> borrow what???????


computer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> no puppy yet sat in the box with her lots of panting no shivering


is she calmer with you in there with her?


----------



## peppapug

Trish mentioned a webcam....is anyone watching what is going on that can report in???

I have just ate my dinner with one hand on the fork and one hand on the laptop refresh button!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

It certainly sounds like it will tonight or early hours of tomorrow. 
My son should be here soon. He'll have a cuppa coffee and then take the grandkids home. Hubby has advised be will cook the tea. So I will be glued here to the laptop instead of the TV! This is so much more entertaining lol.
Trish, do you think its great having so many people supporting you and Candy like this. I think its bril....


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> computer!!!!!!!!


lol, thought you meant puppy!!!!!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

i bet trish cant reach the pc from the whelping box


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww Trish, bless Candy xx I know how you must be feeling as I have only had 2 litters of kittens myself!!

OMG!! I am sooooooooo excited, wishing you & Candy all the luck in the world! I am glued!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

I'm supposed to be moderating the whole forum but I'm glued to this thread lol I might have to have a quick look around just to seem like I'm doing something


----------



## Insane

archiebaby said:


> i bet trish cant reach the pc from the whelping box


I was thinking that - have you got the computer in the box with you Trish?


----------



## candysmum

if you want to watch live you better msn me NOW


----------



## umber

im super duper excited I think I might twirl in the air!


----------



## Guest

Can someone tell me where the refresh button is please??/ I have to keep clicking 'new posts'
DT


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Soooo exciting...

Go Candy you can do it girl  enough support to last through all the pups lives..

Good luck Trish x*

The pages were doubling up before i could get to the end of each one everyone was writing so quickly :laugh:


----------



## archiebaby

Abooksigun said:


> Awwww Trish, bless Candy xx I know how you must be feeling as I have only had 2 litters of kittens myself!!
> 
> OMG!! I am sooooooooo excited, wishing you & Candy all the luck in the world! I am glued!! xxxxxxxx


it is really exciting aint it, i usually wonder what colours they will be but dont think trish can do that?????? just how many spots


----------



## candysmum

second thoughts i can't i want to use the webcam to record too 
sorry you'll have to wait for YOU TUBE

yes she is calmer with me in the box


----------



## Guest

yay candycam!


----------



## umber

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can someone tell me where the refresh button is please??/ I have to keep clicking 'new posts'
> DT


just hit the F5 button on ur key board should be on top row


----------



## archiebaby

what is your msn trish?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> if you want to watch live you better msn me NOW


just doing it


----------



## Small~Fluffy

How do I get you on msn Trish, we would both love to watch


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> just doing it


how do i get on it vixy


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can someone tell me where the refresh button is please??/ I have to keep clicking 'new posts'
> DT


f5 on the top of keyboard, mine is getting worn out, lol


----------



## Abooksigun

Jeez! I have butterflies!!


----------



## candysmum

me laptop is having a fliddy


----------



## doggiesgalore

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can someone tell me where the refresh button is please??/ I have to keep clicking 'new posts'
> DT


Its at the top of the screen to the right - two little arrows going in opposite directions (to the left of the red cross).


----------



## Guest

me too - but not really puter literate!


----------



## archiebaby

what is your msn pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest

lmao ok! i thought it was mine!


----------



## Vixie

you have to have her msn contacts and then sign in and she can invite you to watch.

But Trish is using it to video now so not able to watch YET


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

CRAP!

Im banned from MSN!! 

damn msn !!

Keep lil old hamster posted ^^ lol 

Xx


----------



## Abooksigun

God I fee like I'm gonna burst lol!


----------



## umber

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh gotta go get hubby from stn his train comes in at 7:18pm I bet im gonna miss it now lol Im home all day every day and now I bet the time I step out she delivers... Oh well at least Ill have some good news when I arrive back!:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby

oh ok, could you pm or let me have it please trish?


----------



## Vixie

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> CRAP!
> 
> Im banned from MSN!!
> 
> damn msn !!
> 
> Keep lil old hamster posted ^^ lol
> 
> Xx


how are you banned from msn???


----------



## Abooksigun

Sounds like you have everything under control Trish xx


----------



## Insane

umber said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh gotta go get hubby from stn his train comes in at 7:18pm I bet im gonna miss it now lol Im home all day every day and now I bet the time I step out she delivers... Oh well at least Ill have some good news when I arrive back!:thumbup:


Tell him to get a taxi or walk lol


----------



## doggiesgalore

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> CRAP!
> 
> Im banned from MSN!!
> 
> damn msn !!
> 
> Keep lil old hamster posted ^^ lol
> 
> Xx


Why are you banned?


----------



## Small~Fluffy

Is anyone able to watch and keep us updated?
As Trish will have her hands full :thumbup:


----------



## loopylisa2009

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> lol ther is no one else!!!!!
> 
> i need to borrow a comp!!
> 
> LLisa i'll come to your house if you dint mind lol :0
> 
> xX


Yep come on over lol


----------



## Vixie

Small~Fluffy said:


> Is anyone able to watch and keep us updated?
> As Trish will have her hands full :thumbup:


nope Trish has turned it off to record it, but will put it on utube after and give us the link :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

good luck candy and trish you can do it....im well excited just as bad as i am when its one of my own lol....tonight its defo the night one becomes.......i`v guessed shes would have 7...xxx
i bet your well excited trish..


----------



## peppapug

if i put her as a contact on msn hotmail will it work. The address i had was a yahoo account???


----------



## Abooksigun

suspense is killing me!! It's so lovely how this thread has pulled everyone together though bless xx


----------



## candysmum

mt webcam is having a fliddy and wont record ARRGGGHHHH


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Vixie said:


> how are you banned from msn???





doggiesgalore said:


> Why are you banned?


some idiot reported me!! i cant say why :tongue_smilie:

theyve frozen my account


----------



## Small~Fluffy

Trish has turned it off to record it, but will put it on utube after and give us the link 

Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> some idiot reported me!! i cant say why :tongue_smilie:
> 
> theyve frozen my account


ooh lol just make a new one they will never no its you, use a different name xx


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> mt webcam is having a fliddy and wont record ARRGGGHHHH


just as long as candy hasnt had a fliddy i dont really care!


----------



## doggiesgalore

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> some idiot reported me!! i cant say why :tongue_smilie:
> 
> theyve frozen my account


oh dear have you been a naughty girl then!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> mt webcam is having a fliddy and wont record ARRGGGHHHH


oh no thats not fair, you were looking forward to doing that as well 

never mind at least you will get to see the magic happen


----------



## reddogsX3

Vixie said:


> I'm supposed to be moderating the whole forum but I'm glued to this thread lol I might have to have a quick look around just to seem like I'm doing something


no worries paul his home he can moderate for ya lol

wendy


----------



## thisby1

Well, I gotta go and get ready for work........god help any patients who happen to have an accident or emergency tonight....my mind will be preoccupied with Trish and Candy...

will catch up when I can

xxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

reddogsX3 said:


> no worries paul his home he can moderate for ya lol
> 
> wendy


LOL thanks Wendy, just tell him I will be back on duity one the pups have arrived lol


----------



## doggiesgalore

thisby1 said:


> Well, I gotta go and get ready for work........god help any patients who happen to have an accident or emergency tonight....my mind will be preoccupied with Trish and Candy...
> 
> will catch up when I can
> 
> xxxxxxx


Hope you have a quiet night.


----------



## Georgina

Good luck trish.... Come on candy you can do it girl x x x x x


----------



## Small~Fluffy

hope you have a peaceful evening thisby1


----------



## archiebaby

i am meant to be ordering some flowers for mother in law for sunday but cant leave pf long enough!!! i think she will understand ( NOT )


----------



## Guest

lol @ flowers!

I have 3 loads of washing to do and really really need to sort out his bomb site - aka living room!

ARGH!


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> lol @ flowers!
> 
> I have 3 loads of washing to do and really really need to sort out his bomb site - aka living room!
> 
> ARGH!


same here, but its going to wait until Candy has her pups :devil:


----------



## archiebaby

all's quiet again ???


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> all's quiet again ???


There could be puppies arriving as we type yay


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Does anyone have trishes OH's MSN??

He could keep us updated if he isnt doing owt lol ^^ 

Xx


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> all's quiet again ???


 I'm on tender hooks here


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> same here, but its going to wait until Candy has her pups :devil:


Mine cant lol! Son has now run out of clean clothes lmao! And he's off to his dads tomorrow! I cant be seen to be "recycling" an outfit now can i!  lol He's just this week gone up a clothes size and i really need a trip to the shops to stock up! 8 outfits is no where near enough for a grubby,mucky, 2yr old, mud magnet,toddler terrorist!


----------



## archiebaby

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Does anyone have trishes OH's MSN??
> 
> He could keep us updated if he isnt doing owt lol ^^
> 
> Xx


lol i think he is looking after the kids for trish?


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> lol i think he is looking after the kids for trish?


With any luck for trih the kids will be in bed xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

Vixie said:


> same here, but its going to wait until Candy has her pups :devil:


I think everythings on hold until Candys had her puppies 
Well Trish needs us and we can't let her down now can we


----------



## candysmum

she has gone all quite. no panting, or whinning and is laying down why?


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> she has gone all quite. no panting, or whinning and is laying down why?


Noo candy don't do this to us lol


----------



## Emma+Lacey

come on Candy girl you can do it


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I'm on tender hooks here


same i keep refreshing the page lol..candy must be the best know dalmatian around beats `101 dalmatians` anytime lol...


----------



## archiebaby

doggiesgalore said:


> I think everythings on hold until Candys had her puppies
> Well Trish needs us and we can't let her down now can we


i will give you my mother in laws number so you can tell her that when her flowers dont arrive sunday!!!


----------



## Guest

lol i would bet any money that trish is havinga paddy at her webcam! I hope i'm wrong though and its puppies!


edit scrap that must have posted as i was typing lol


----------



## candysmum

hubby is looking at the webcam as i was in the whelping box but as candy has gone to sleep i thought i would update you


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she has gone all quite. no panting, or whinning and is laying down why?


its all normal trish, is she looking at her behind at all? they can just take breaks and start again but the main thing is she has started!!!!


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> Mine cant lol! Son has now run out of clean clothes lmao! And he's off to his dads tomorrow! I cant be seen to be "recycling" an outfit now can i!  lol He's just this week gone up a clothes size and i really need a trip to the shops to stock up! 8 outfits is no where near enough for a grubby,mucky, 2yr old, mud magnet,toddler terrorist!


ha ha I know that feeling i have a3 year old and she loved to get dirty, well they do say flowers grow in muck 



doggiesgalore said:


> I think everythings on hold until Candys had her puppies
> Well Trish needs us and we can't let her down now can we


of course we cant its out duty to be here :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> hubby is looking at the webcam as i was in the whelping box but as candy has gone to sleep i thought i would update you


She may just be having a rest before round 2 starts xx


----------



## trekkiemo

I went out to bring my dry washing in ,left half of it out there ,i`ll get it in once Candys puppies have arrived.

C`mon Candy we are all rooting for you!!!


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> its all normal trish, is she looking at her behind at all? they can just take breaks and start again but the main thing is she has started!!!!


yep agree :thumbup:


----------



## Georges Mum

this is just soooooo exciing - perhaps the most exciting thing i have seen/witnessed *ever *on the puter!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

*needs a wee*

ARGH!! 

*runs up stairs*

*wakes children*

*ignors children*

Feels better!! lol 
Xx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> she has gone all quite. no panting, or whinning and is laying down why?


This is the deep sleep and it can be from this you get shivers so watch closely.


----------



## Georges Mum

trekkiemo said:


> This is the deep sleep and it can be from this you get shivers so watch closely.


the shivers make it happen?


----------



## doggiesgalore

archiebaby said:


> i will give you my mother in laws number so you can tell her that when her flowers dont arrive sunday!!!


I'll gladly oblige providing all the puppies have arrived. My hands will be free to do so then!


----------



## candysmum

shes now looking at me haven't seen her look at her back end yet


----------



## trekkiemo

coolkat said:


> the shivers make it happen?


They shiver or shake ,little contractions prelude to the big ones.


----------



## Lumpy

I was going to watch Corrie but this is much more exciting 

Good luck Candy - you can do it


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> shes now looking at me haven't seen her look at her back end yet


Not quite ready to push yet,she will also after looking at rear clean heself,when the cleaning becomes frantic she is leaking as puppy in in birth canal.


----------



## loopylisa2009

Lumpy said:


> I was going to watch Corrie but this is much more exciting
> 
> Good luck Candy - you can do it


Come on candy I said between 7:30 and 8:00 so you had better get on with it now lol xx


----------



## Georges Mum

Just watched note book... so glad candy is having her pups now as i need to be cheered up!!


----------



## candysmum

she is now in a deep sleep how long can this bit last? i liked the action lol
AND i made the webcam work hubby broke it more lol

i just unistalled the software and reinstalled it so i now have TWO cameras recording candy


----------



## umber

Im back how exciting she is having them!


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> she is now in a deep sleep
> AND i made the webcam work hubby broke it more lol
> 
> i just unistalled the software and reinstalled it so i now have TWO cameras recording candy


Yay thats great


----------



## trekkiemo

Are you letting us on or are you recording now?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is now in a deep sleep
> AND i made the webcam work hubby broke it more lol
> 
> i just unistalled the software and reinstalled it so i now have TWO cameras recording candy


thats good news about the web cam, you can look back on them for year to come


----------



## Georges Mum

so can i come on msn and watch it? I have you alrready there.


----------



## Shazach

Finally caught up with posts (read backwards!!)
Good luck Trish and Candy.

Sh xx


----------



## umber

Im contemplating delaying my dinner even more....


----------



## candysmum

no they are recording so i can't use msn 

sorry guys me typing and u tube later oh and pictures from my canon now

xxxxx i will take picture of first pup with my mobile to send to omy best mate as i promised too


----------



## loopylisa2009

coolkat said:


> so can i come on msn and watch it? I have you alrready there.


I have msn too don't leave me out... [email protected]

someone add me so I can join in


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i am supposed to be cleaning hamster

asof yet i still has to!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> no they are recording so i can't use msn
> 
> sorry guys me typing and u tube later oh and pictures from my canon now
> 
> xxxxx i will take picture of first pup with my mobile to send to omy best mate as i promised too


 so unfair lol


----------



## Guest

lol come on candy get em all lined up and then start popping! You will feel like a new woman once your a mother i'm sure


----------



## doggiesgalore

coolkat said:


> Just watched note book... so glad candy is having her pups now as i need to be cheered up!!


Was it any good? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Georges Mum

fab film - really good but a big tear jerker too - not a good film to watch when you are in receipt of bad news - but i would defo recommend!

go candy go candy go candy!!! we need our HSM cheerleading outfits! Hey!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Definately for first few weeks,you`ll be surprised at some of the things Candy will do.


----------



## loopylisa2009

loopylisa2009 said:


> I have msn too don't leave me out... [email protected]
> 
> someone add me so I can join in


Humph I am sulking now lol


----------



## doggiesgalore

billyboysmammy said:


> lol come on candy get em all lined up and then start popping! You will feel like a new woman once your a mother i'm sure


More like an 'ole one' once the puppies have finished with her lol.


----------



## candysmum

panting and whinning again


----------



## vizzy24

I've been out for ages has anything happened yet?


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> panting and whinning again


Aww bless her xx


----------



## Emma+Lacey

candysmum said:


> panting and whinning again


Go for it Candy, i cant wait to see your babies:001_tt1:


----------



## trekkiemo

Go Candy you can do it xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Come On Candy!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> panting and whinning again


aww bless but at least it means she is still progressing  how are you doing Trish?


----------



## khumphrey

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup1::thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
Yayyyy you can do it candy


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> aww bless but at least it means she is still progressing  how are you doing Trish?


ok i'm gonna need a shower after all this though lol

just had to make a mad dash for the loo.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Come on you Candy!!!!

She's gonna have a puppy
She's gonna have a puppy


----------



## Georges Mum

sounds like it is really going to happen - i'm not leaving the computer tonight!!!


----------



## Shazach

doggiesgalore said:


> Come on you Candy!!!!
> 
> She's gonna have a puppy
> She's gonna have a puppy


Hopefully several!!! lol


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> ok i'm gonna need a shower after all this though lol
> 
> just had to make a mad dash for the loo.


Just wait and see how much you will need a shower and even if you have your gloves ready, there will be a time throughout the whelping when you dont have them on i bet and that greeny/black does half stain your hands  but worth it!!! you will see what i mean when candy is finnished, and it stains everything apart from the vet bedding!!!


----------



## vizzy24

Come on Candy and Trish yo can do it!!!!!!!! We are all here for you (not that we can do much lol)


----------



## doggiesgalore

Shazach said:


> Hopefully several!!! lol


Oh yes, lots more after this one I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## candysmum

just done lots of digging and circling and has laid down (in the best camera view i may add)


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> ok i'm gonna need a shower after all this though lol
> 
> just had to make a mad dash for the loo.


lol you could always use a bucket next to the whelping box  :lol:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> ok i'm gonna need a shower after all this though lol
> 
> just had to make a mad dash for the loo.


YIP you will ,


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> Just wait and see how much you will need a shower and even if you have your gloves ready, there will be a time throughout the whelping when you dont have them on i bet and that greeny/black does half stain your hands  but worth it!!! you will see what i mean when candy is finnished, and it stains everything apart from the vet bedding!!!


i have old clothes on no socks shouldi take off my wedding ring aand watch>


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> just done lots of digging and circling and has laid down (in the best camera view i may add)


HOW MORE EXCITING CAN THIS GET!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

My mum called me obsessed in a bad way

i was like YH DAMN RIGHT I AM!

Xx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> just done lots of digging and circling and has laid down (in the best camera view i may add)


I just looked at who was online and most people were watching this thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

lol ive been trying to make a coffeee for the last 3 hours!!! everytime i put it back on your update us trish lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i have old clothes on no socks shouldi take off my wedding ring aand watch>


I would if I were you, it can get pretty messy :thumbsup:


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> i have old clothes on no socks shouldi take off my wedding ring aand watch>


Yeh, I would. For hygiene reasons if nothing else.


----------



## candysmum

how much longer does this bit last?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i have old clothes on no socks shouldi take off my wedding ring aand watch>


Definately it gets everywhere and as I said if two come close together you will be left holding the puppy .I end up without gloves at times as not had time to put fresh ones on


----------



## Geordiegirl

I only joined this forum a couple of days ago and have spent the last ,probably 3hrs sitting infront of the computer


----------



## Georges Mum

41 people viewing!!!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

41!!! 

Awsomse!


----------



## loopylisa2009

coolkat said:


> 41 people viewing!!!!!!


Wow candy has her own fan club yay


----------



## Insane

Geordiegirl said:


> I only joined this forum a couple of days ago and have spent the last ,probably 3hrs sitting infront of the computer


Welcome - I think the whole forum is sitting waiting


----------



## Georges Mum

gonna have ta get a new keyboard after this - microsoft will make a fortune!!!:scared:


----------



## candysmum

stuff gloves if i need to soak my hands for a 1000 hours i will i only have 10 pairs of gloves lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> how much longer does this bit last?


it can vary, it could be any time now or a couple of hours away, you wont really know until she starts to look at her back end, losses some liquid and or pushing lol


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> Definately it gets everywhere and as I said if two come close together you will be left holding the puppy .I end up without gloves at times as not had time to put fresh ones on


I must admit I don't use gloves. But I do keep a bowl of hot water, hibiscrub & towel to hand.


----------



## candysmum

she looks sleepy again laying quitely


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> how much longer does this bit last?


Candy can start pushing at any time now just be patient ,the shiver will come from around her lower ribs and then it all systems go.


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> it can vary, it could be any time now or a couple of hours away, you wont really know until she starts to look at her back end, losses some liquid and or pushing lol


I am doing all this on her behalf does that count lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Right thats it , im coming to someone's house !

if you hear a knock its me OKAY!!

Xx


----------



## candysmum

i have hand sanitizer that you dont have to wash off like in the hospitals you rub it and it drys


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww bless her, Candy is reserving her energy clever girl xx


----------



## Abooksigun

candysmum said:


> i have hand sanitizer that you dont have to wash off like in the hospitals you rub it and it drys


I use that with the kittens Trish, sounds good to me hun xx


----------



## loopylisa2009

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Right thats it , im coming to someone's house !
> 
> if you hear a knock its me OKAY!!
> 
> Xx


Noo don't knock I might miss something amswering the door, I will leave it on the latch for you lol


----------



## candysmum

cirling again and grunting 
edit now in the worse camera spot


----------



## ninja

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Right thats it , im coming to someone's house !
> 
> if you hear a knock its me OKAY!!
> 
> Xx


my door aint locked you could walk straight in without knocking , im about 1 1/2 hours from you


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh damn I have to go out but as soon as I get back will be on to see the updates. Bet I will have loads of pages to read, still will keep me out of trouble lol!!


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> cirling again and grunting


i feel sure this is a big sign its fairly close


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> i have hand sanitizer that you dont have to wash off like in the hospitals you rub it and it drys


Thats what i use tbh, cant get a grip with gloves!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> cirling again and grunting
> edit now in the worse camera spot


grunting is good!!!!!!!!!! shouldnt be long now!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> i have hand sanitizer that you dont have to wash off like in the hospitals you rub it and it drys


I have that too. But always use it before and after handling the puppies.


----------



## 3 red dogs

THe Suspence is overwhelming.. come on Candy.. we want puppies!!!


----------



## candysmum

she is now staring at me.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

loopylisa2009 said:


> Noo don't knock I might miss something amswering the door, I will leave it on the latch for you lol





kira99 said:


> my door aint locked you could walk straight in without knocking , im about 1 1/2 hours from you


If you dont open the door i'll break in!
lol

Okay i'll catch the train!! lol (when she has had her first pup)

Xx:ciappa:


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> she is now staring at me.


Aww bless her looking at you, we all need are mums at times like this xx


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she is now staring at me.


watch for that push!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> she is now staring at me.


Defo not long now hun 
C`mon Candy you can do it xxxx

Round about lower ribs


----------



## vizzy24

It sounds like it is coming soon!!!!!!!!! yey


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

:cryin:i feel ill i need to go bed :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:

Megga sad now  

Xx

I'll stay for the first pup!

Xx


----------



## candysmum

shes laid down fully now heavy puffs. going to sleep again


----------



## PoisonGirl

Arrggh this is like reading an unfinished book!!! 
I go away to do something and come back there is pages and pages to read, and when I get to the end of the pages it's killing me with suspense!!

Come on candy 

x


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> shes laid down fully now heavy puffs. going to sleep again


Poor lass, the pressure of all these people watching!!!


----------



## archiebaby

thats fine


----------



## Lumpy

Just realised I hadn't put my bunnies to bed - am so engrossed in the Candy labour. They all understood when I explained why I was so late with their supper and wish Candy a safe labour


----------



## clueless

Just catching up sounds promising. Will go get some choccy Biscuits and watch this thread for few hours. Anyone wnat a Bickie


----------



## loopylisa2009

Lumpy said:


> Just realised I hadn't put my bunnies to bed - am so engrossed in the Candy labour. They all understood when I explained why I was so late with their supper and wish Candy a safe labour


lmao nice one xx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> shes laid down fully now heavy puffs. going to sleep again


KEEP watching fo the push any time now.


----------



## loopylisa2009

clueless said:


> Just catching up sounds promising. Will go get some choccy Biscuits and watch this thread for few hours. Anyone wnat a Bickie


Yes please I'll gladly share with you xx


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Just catching up sounds promising. Will go get some choccy Biscuits and watch this thread for few hours. Anyone wnat a Bickie


yes please lynda haha..but does that mean i have to wait till next show  xx


----------



## trekkiemo

clueless said:


> Just catching up sounds promising. Will go get some choccy Biscuits and watch this thread for few hours. Anyone wnat a Bickie


Yes i`ll have one for my coffee pls lol


----------



## archiebaby

i just phoned my son to bring me some more **** in


----------



## candysmum

panting again and whinnign but she is stood by the gate wanting to go out the room.


----------



## vizzy24

loopylisa2009 said:


> Yes please I'll gladly share with you xx


ooh yum I can only eat email choccy bics as I am on weight watchers lol.


----------



## archiebaby

she might want to go to the loo trish, you could take her but put her on a lead and take a torch!


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> panting again and whinnign but she is stood by the gate wanting to go out the room.


She might feel like she needs a poo but it might be a pup!!! yey


----------



## archiebaby

vizzy24 said:


> ooh yum I can only eat email choccy bics as I am on weight watchers lol.


thats great i didnt think of that i am on a diet too, can i have about 12 please?


----------



## trekkiemo

No its coming get her in box if you can she`ll think she`ll get into trouble for messing in house. they get confused.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

it'll feel like she really needs a poo but 10x worse!

Dont let her have pups on the lawn !! lol 

Xx


----------



## Insane

archiebaby said:


> thats great i didnt think of that i am on a diet too, can i have about 12 please?


hehe my sort of diet


----------



## archiebaby

it may be a pup but sometimes they do need the loo and it does help? but you must keep her close to you on a lead and have a torch, just let her go litreally outside the back door?


----------



## vizzy24

archiebaby said:


> thats great i didnt think of that i am on a diet too, can i have about 12 please?


Of course you can and you can also have a lovely choccy cake !!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

vizzy24 said:


> Of course you can and you can also have a lovely choccy cake !!!!!


this just gets better and better!!! cake and biccies


----------



## Guest

ooooh do you think its almost here then trekkie?


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> No its coming get her in box if you can she`ll think she`ll get into trouble for messing in house. they get confused.


lmao visions of trish in the garden bare foot trying to catch a falling pup lol sorry trish


----------



## candysmum

shes back in her box.

i think its more wanting to go in my room. she hasn't gone to the back door. should i take her out anyway?

i have a flood light for the back garden i can grab the lead and take a twoel with me


----------



## vizzy24

archiebaby said:


> this just gets better and better!!! cake and biccies


and hopefully puppies, we will have to have some more choccies and drink to celebrate lol


----------



## Emma+Lacey

come on Candy, i need a wee but dont want to miss anything


----------



## archiebaby

if she had been pushing at all i wouldnt let her out at all, but play it by ear trish? she may just need a wee?


----------



## ninja

my tea is nearly ready can you ask her to wait for 10 mins while i eat it  , lol


----------



## candysmum

loopylisa2009 said:


> lmao visions of trish in the garden bare foot trying to catch a falling pup lol sorry trish


my slippers are by the freezer i can slip them on first and buy new ones


----------



## Georges Mum

when was the last wee and poo?


----------



## trekkiemo

billyboysmammy said:


> ooooh do you think its almost here then trekkie?


Yes I do, I would worry if she went outside now.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww trish i hope you dont have to catch pups !! 

 
Xx


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> shes back in her box.
> 
> i think its more wanting to go in my room. she hasn't gone to the back door. should i take her out anyway?
> 
> i have a flood light for the back garden i can grab the lead and take a twoel with me


I would only take her out if you think she really needs to go


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> when was the last wee and poo?


lunch time ish i think i dont know i have;t taken note today lol


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> shes back in her box.
> 
> i think its more wanting to go in my room. she hasn't gone to the back door. should i take her out anyway?
> 
> i have a flood light for the back garden i can grab the lead and take a twoel with me


it does sometimes bring it on quicker once they have been out for a wee and a poo, but you MUST watch her like a hawk


----------



## candysmum

i dont think she needs to go she would scratch the back door if she thought she did not just stand there

and she hasn't gone by the back door as of yet


----------



## Georges Mum

i think she might need it but i would follow trekkie.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> i dont think she needs to go she would scratch the back door if she thought she did not just stand there
> 
> and she hasn't gone by the back door as of yet


Dont risk it then


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> i dont think she needs to go


might be good to get it out the way b4 it happens but i just don't know! is the oh at hand if you shout!


----------



## Guest

Only take her on a lead ! assuming you eyes are better then mine - if not take a torch too! she may just think she wants the toilet - is she straining?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> lunch time ish i think i dont know i have;t taken note today lol


Be verrrry careful short lead .fingers crossed.


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> i dont think she needs to go she would scratch the back door if she thought she did not just stand there
> 
> and she hasn't gone by the back door as of yet


if she hasnt shown any signs of wanting to go out the back then no leave her where she is


----------



## Georges Mum

and?


----------



## trekkiemo

Tic Tock Tic Tock


----------



## candysmum

we went out she had a wee adn came back in oh and farted! 

NO PUPPY


----------



## Jnyfer

This is so exciting come on Candy girl let's see these pups


----------



## candysmum

i dont need torch in the back garden have a massive flood light


----------



## trekkiemo

PHEW had me worried!!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> we went out she had a wee adn came back in oh and farted!
> 
> NO PUPPY


thats good! it might make her want to push now she is empty?
fingers crossed


----------



## umber

Come on Candy you have all our hearts racing! Its time for me to pray I shall be back soon! Ill of course make a prayer for you candy and your pups!


----------



## candysmum

back in her box laying downa dnwhinning
no straining yet


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> we went out she had a wee adn came back in oh and farted!
> 
> NO PUPPY


the reason i said to get it out the way is if she askes again now you can be more suspicious about her reasons for asking and a little more wary- does this make sense?:001_unsure:


----------



## archiebaby

panting?????


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> the reason i said to get it out the way is if she askes again now you can be more suspicious about her reasons for asking and a little more wary- does this make sense?:001_unsure:


yes i know its more likily to be a pup next time


----------



## candysmum

breathing hard.


----------



## Georges Mum

Im missing location location location!! LOL's you are very honoured!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Come on sweetie do it for all 77 people watching this thread!!
(or commented)

Xx


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> yes i know its more likily to be a pup next time


yes and she does not have to worry about weeing and messing.  although the saying when i was pregnant was 'could not care less if there was a brass band in the room!!! I was 'too posh to push'!!!8)


----------



## doggiesgalore

coolkat said:


> Im missing location location location!! LOL's you are very honoured!!!!


Ive got it on but I'm also recording it so can watch properly tomorrow. I think Phil and Kirsty are bril.


----------



## canuckjill

were all routing for you Candy way to go girl...Jill


----------



## archiebaby

i find it does bring things on more once they have emptied?


----------



## Georgina

come on candy today is your day.....good luck trish x x x


----------



## Shazach

coolkat said:


> Im missing location location location!! LOL's you are very honoured!!!!


If its the revisited - that was my friends house!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

BRB just going to move hamster through to the kitchen!& feed them!

Luckily i played with them this morning!

^^

Xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

Come on Candy. Can't have long to go now girl.

Trish, your doing a superb job not only keeping your eyes on Candy but keeping all us informed too. Well done. Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## Kuroku

I'm half watching Location, Location, Location and half keeping an eye on this thread (I should be doing the washing up... :laugh!

Good luck!


----------



## Georges Mum

yes i can't think how you have the patience to relay all this to us!! Its great!!!


----------



## candysmum

panting and whinnign out of the box next to me


----------



## vizzy24

I wonder if this is the longest thread ever on pet forums  Apart from the count to a million


----------



## 3 red dogs

doggiesgalore said:


> Come on Candy. Can't have long to go now girl.
> 
> Trish, your doing a superb job not only keeping your eyes on Candy but keeping all us informed too. Well done. Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


I totally Concur!!!
Keep it going Candy and Trish!


----------



## Georges Mum

does the oh seem interested now then?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

its the 5th hotest thread!

Xx


----------



## candysmum

coolkat said:


> does the oh seem interested now then?


what my other half no he is int he front room with misty listeninf for the kids and watching the tv


----------



## Georges Mum

5th? what were the others?


----------



## trekkiemo

She needs reasuring settle her in box and pet her.


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> what my other half no he is int he front room with misty listeninf for the kids and watching the tv


how are you feeling? Nervous? frightened? excited? worried? :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Lumpy

Just made a coffee - sorry I should have asked if anyone else wanted one! 

Are there any of those non fattening choccie biscuits left please? I've eaten a packet of crisps and bag of popcorn reading this thread. Don't want to go and make my tea in case I miss anything so a choccie biscuit to dunk in my coffee (I'm not a sophisticated person btw) would go down really well


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

coolkat said:


> 5th? what were the others?


word association game 8113 
Counting to a Million 3899 
Dragon Egg Creche 3115 
lets write a story 2699 
Dalmatians time is coming 2306

Top 5 hotest threads!

Xx


----------



## Vixie

I had to go to the shop was rushing so I didnt miss anything and had loads of pages to catch up on when I can back, I though I had missed it after being here all day lol good luck trish and Candy looks like its all systems go


----------



## vizzy24

Lumpy said:


> Just made a coffee - sorry I should have asked if anyone else wanted one!
> 
> Are there any of those non fattening choccie biscuits left please? I've eaten a packet of crisps and bag of popcorn reading this thread. Don't want to go and make my tea in case I miss anything so a choccie biscuit to dunk in my coffee (I'm not a sophisticated person btw) would go down really well


Yes here you are have a packet!!!!


----------



## candysmum

i can see the contractions now but shes not pushing yet

panting again


----------



## canuckjill

This is better than a movie


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> i can see the contractions now but shes not pushing yet
> 
> panting again


stupid question but where?  in her back end or her tummy?


----------



## Lumpy

Contractions - Wow:thumbup:

Thanks for the biscuits - very yummy!


----------



## candysmum

i got in the box with her shes sat panting again so i thought i would let you all know.


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> i can see the contractions now but shes not pushing yet
> 
> panting again


wicked not too much longer now lol xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> i can see the contractions now but shes not pushing yet
> 
> panting again


Won't be long now.


----------



## candysmum

her tummy goes rock hard and it goes a funny kinda shape when she hgets them


----------



## Guest

My Hubby is watching the new Bond film and we are sharing a box of Milk Tray.


----------



## Georges Mum

how frequent? is it like human with the timings?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i got in the box with her shes sat panting again so i thought i would let you all know.


thast great news, we are akll with you best of luck xx:thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

Good luck and enjoy the experience........hugs for Candy xxx


----------



## vizzy24

ah bless her, you are doing so well Trish, it cant be long now


----------



## Georgina

yeah puppies will be here soon..........you are doing great trish......thanks for keeping us up to date x x x x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> her tummy goes rock hard and it goes a funny kinda shape when she hgets them


yep thats them


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

My brother is annoying the HELL out of me making stupid noises im GOING TO HIT HIM ANY MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

But im not aloud to hit him otherwise mum'll turn the comp of !!


----------



## Guest

Eating them faster and faster with each post i read. How exciting.


----------



## doggiesgalore

justenuf said:


> Good luck and enjoy the experience........hugs for Candy xxx


ditto from me too


----------



## canuckjill

Ohh Trish little Candy Canes I'm so excited for you I gonna have to put of work til the last minute....Jill


----------



## archiebaby

had to nip away for a minute, contractions great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

come on candy it edge of the seat stuff this!


----------



## Georges Mum

hey trish good luck and give her a big kiss from me!


----------



## 3 red dogs

omg, haggis and tatties are giving Candy moral support, there barking ..lol


----------



## peppapug

ok just caught up on 5 pages......contractions yippee!!

ohh i cant wait. The problem is Trish will go quiet when they start coming and we will not know till the morning i bet


----------



## Georges Mum

everyone will be vip's at this rate!!!


----------



## Lumpy

Come on sweetheart. You will feel so much better when they are all outside you. A big push now - you can do it


----------



## umber

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I smell puppies!


----------



## canuckjill

maybe she'll nicely ask the oh to let us know so we don't go crazy


----------



## Georges Mum

peppapug said:


> ok just caught up on 5 pages......contractions yippee!!
> 
> ohh i cant wait. The problem is Trish will go quiet when they start coming and we will not know till the morning i bet


no she will tell us b4 then - but there will be gaps!

how long is usual between each pup then ie how long will it take roughly for 10 pups to be born?


----------



## Emma+Lacey

hope your hubby's making you drinks Trish, hugs for candy (((()))))


----------



## Vixie

canuckjill said:


> maybe she'll nicely ask the oh to let us know so we don't go crazy


ha ha yep sweet talk the OH thats the way to go


----------



## thedogsmother

If she has enough puppies dya think Trish will let us each have one since were at the birth.


----------



## loopylisa2009

canuckjill said:


> maybe she'll nicely ask the oh to let us know so we don't go crazy


Erm I think its too late I hve gone crazy haha, this is just soooo exciting lol


----------



## canuckjill

all dogs are different some are bang bang bang and some rest for an hour
in between


----------



## Emma+Lacey

thedogsmother said:


> If she has enough puppies dya think Trish will let us each have one since were at the birth.


Wow what a good idea lol


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> no she will tell us b4 then - but there will be gaps!
> 
> how long is usual between each pup then ie how long will it take roughly for 10 pups to be born?


it can vary greatly from a few minutes apart to a few hours apart


----------



## candysmum

gone to sleep again

i am having to sit with for for a bit in the box now so i dont think its going to be long

still now shivering or back end looking though


----------



## peppapug

thedogsmother said:


> If she has enough puppies dya think Trish will let us each have one since were at the birth.


YES PLEASE!!! I miss my pups so a dally will fill a gap


----------



## Guest

coolkat said:


> no she will tell us b4 then - but there will be gaps!
> 
> how long is usual between each pup then ie how long will it take roughly for 10 pups to be born?


we had a bitch go an hour in between, but then we fort she had had her last one at 9:30 pm and at 11:30pm she poped out another one lol witch was abit of a serprise as she looked like she had finished...but each dogs different...x


----------



## loopylisa2009

Emma+Lacey said:


> Wow what a good idea lol


Erm well at last count there were 71 people watching and I can't see her having that many lol


----------



## vizzy24

just read through book of the bitch it said she will go quiet and you will see contraction the next sign is the sack!!!! How exciting


----------



## Georgina

we are all here for you trish....sending loads of big hugs for you all x x x x


----------



## candysmum

71 people watchin OMG 



well i am hoping we are getting close now bless her i tihnk its time for stage 2 PLEASE. 

sleeping like a baby at the moment


----------



## thedogsmother

loopylisa2009 said:


> Erm well at last count there were 71 people watching and I can't see her having that many lol


They usually have 101, I read that somewhere.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> gone to sleep again
> 
> i am having to sit with for for a bit in the box now so i dont think its going to be long
> 
> still now shivering or back end looking though


some dogs wont look at the back end until a pup is actually on its way so I would be concerned with that, she seems to be moving along smoothly and doing everything fine especially with you calming her down


----------



## Guest

vizzy24 said:


> just read through book of the bitch it said she will go quiet and you will see contraction the next sign is the sack!!!! How exciting


book of the bitch is the best book ever writen.. we have it and gosh its a god send xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

DevilDogz said:


> book of the bitch is the best book ever writen.. we have it and gosh its a god send xx


Yes, I agree with that. It's like a bible.


----------



## pettpaintings

Yay just read through umpteen pages glad I've not missed the big event and can now settle down for some tea and a plateful of those cyber biscuits (hope they are choccie ones)
Go Candy ~ you can do it girl xxxx


----------



## doggiesgalore

thedogsmother said:


> They usually have 101, I read that somewhere.


Thats a bit cruella!!!!!


----------



## Guest

doggiesgalore said:


> Yes, I agree with that. It's like a bible.


funny you should say that actually we do call it the doggie bible haha...x


----------



## Lumpy

A friend has just 'phoned me and I think I confused him a bit when I said I was busy at the virtual birth of dalmation puppies. I think he wondered what I had put in my coffee!!

Thinking of you Trish and Candy. Not long now, little puppies before you get to enter the big, wide world.


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> 71 people watchin OMG
> 
> 
> 
> well i am hoping we are getting close now bless her i tihnk its time for stage 2 PLEASE.
> 
> sleeping like a baby at the moment


Hang in there hun, you are doing a fantastic job of looking after her xx


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Yes, I agree with that. It's like a bible.


mines in my bedroom i didn't bring it in witn me


----------



## Georgina

just told o/h am not going to bed tonight am saying on here,not got work tomorrow


----------



## canuckjill

if you have a cell phone call your oh and tell him to bring it to you lol


----------



## Georges Mum

naughty naughty!:arf:


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> mines in my bedroom i didn't bring it in witn me


Is that your bedtime reading then lol


----------



## loopylisa2009

canuckjill said:


> if you have a cell phone call your oh and tell him to bring it to you lol


Good thinking batwoman lol


----------



## Small~Fluffy

Just about to make a cuppa & have a *** break, anyone want one?
oh and let my lot out for a wee, they have been very patient whilst ive been on here today


----------



## Kuroku

I only went to wash the dishes and let the dogs out to pee and I come back to another 6 pages of posts! XD

This is quite exciting, I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Geordiegirl

Wouldnt mind a G&T


----------



## justenuf

doggiesgalore said:


> Yes, I agree with that. It's like a bible.


Thats what I call it !!!!! My bible...


----------



## Guest

coffee white no sugar please


----------



## Small~Fluffy

Have Tequila


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> Just about to make a cuppa & have a *** break, anyone want one?
> oh and let my lot out for a wee, they have been very patient whilst ive been on here today


ill have a cuppa please, no need for the sugar as i am sweet enough haha...and dont smoke so wont need a ***.!!! cheers x


----------



## Vixie

just ate a cream cake and a creme egg and got a mars bar ready too eat .................... well I cant leave this thread to cook food I might miss something lol


----------



## Georgina

coffee please but cant have a smoke just give up,but after tonight think i might need one, feel like a child again waiting for my birthday


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> coffee white no sugar please


Thats how i have mine.

still sleeping.. this be a long sleeep

and i can;t ring him there is 2 house phones and the extension is sat here next to me. plus misty howls at the phone if not answered on 2nd ring!


----------



## doggiesgalore

Small~Fluffy said:


> Just about to make a cuppa & have a *** break, anyone want one?
> oh and let my lot out for a wee, they have been very patient whilst ive been on here today


I wouldn't mind a cuppa but I'll pass on the *** thank you.

Fortunately, we have a pet flap so they can all let themselves out. Wouldn't be without it, they're a god send - especially with 7.


----------



## reddogs

Hurrah I've caught up started when it was on page 181 - went away for a week and just spent a day trying to read this thread.

Good luck Trish, sounds like you've had a rollercoaster kinda week waiting and waiting (we are on the first waiting is she/isn't she) in fact I think it is all waiting for something to happen.

Will check in later


Becky so sorry about your mare and foal


----------



## Kuroku

I'll have a cuppa too.  But no ciggy, I have just given up smoking.


----------



## Georges Mum

getting past my bedtime!!! :confused1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am having a glass of tap water - no expense spared.


----------



## Insane

coolkat said:


> getting past my bedtime!!! :confused1:


know what you mean - got very bad head and should go to bed really to get rid of it but can't leave computer.


----------



## Vixie

Lily's Mum said:


> I am having a glass of tap water - no expense spared.


only the best  nothing wrong with a glass of water, very refreshing


----------



## Guest

coolkat said:


> getting past my bedtime!!! :confused1:


oh no you cant go too bed lol..we will allow you to have a late night this fine evening .lol


----------



## vizzy24

mmmm nice cup of tea with a sweetner as i'm on wieghtwatchers. Get some sleep Candy make the most of it.


----------



## candysmum

this sleep is FOREVER. i expect action after this one!!!


----------



## peppapug

Has anyone noticed Trishas absence.

I bet 2 are out already.....what say you lot???

Posted at the same time as Candysmum......SLEEPING?!?!?


----------



## candysmum

peppapug said:


> Has anyone noticed Trishas absence.
> 
> I bet 2 are out already.....what say you lot???


i say you missed my post LOL she is sleeping


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lily's Mum said:


> I am having a glass of tap water - no expense spared.


you be careful Lily, you can drown in that stuff you know!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> this sleep is FOREVER. i expect action after this one!!!


it will all go in slow motion until she starts pushing and then it will feel like its speeding along


----------



## candysmum

i have another box open ready with a sentence in for trhis thread on another tab so alli have to do is hit enter on it.


----------



## Insane

That is really thoughful Trish - thank you from all of us.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i have another box open ready with a sentence in for trhis thread on another tab so alli have to do is hit enter on it.


haha does it say something like pup no 1 is on its way


----------



## Guest

I have an awful feeling i'm going to miss all this. But i'm oging to have to hit the sack soon . Will get up an hour early though
hopefully in time to catch the news!!!!


----------



## candysmum

god this bit is taking forever. 

i'm getting bored LOL

wakey wakey Candy Cane I wanna see some babies now.


----------



## Vixie

Insane said:


> That is really thoughful Trish - thank you from all of us.


agreed, thank you so much Trish for including us all and letting us share this magical time with you and Candy


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> I have an awful feeling i'm going to miss all this. But i'm oging to have to hit the sack soon . Will get up an hour early though
> hopefully in time to catch the news!!!!


night night hun xxx

and i am not telling you what it says


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> god this bit is taking forever.
> 
> i'm getting bored LOL
> 
> wakey wakey Candy Cane I wanna see some babies now.


ha ha :lol: patience is a virtue you know lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> ha ha :lol: patience is a virtue you know lol


i dont have any of that

haven't you worked that yet

oh we are awake


----------



## candysmum

she has a runny nose is that normal?

back to sleep again


----------



## peppapug

Can we have the first by 10pm please....i know, tough call but i need my sleep :thumbsup:


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> i dont have any of that
> 
> haven't you worked that yet
> 
> oh we are awake


#

If she is is waking again then this could be the big one we have all been waiting for..Good luck hun


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i dont have any of that
> 
> haven't you worked that yet
> 
> oh we are awake


ha ha I hadnt noticed no :lol:



candysmum said:


> she has a runny nose is that normal?


thast fine, it can happen sometimes


----------



## Georges Mum

i have to go to bed soon . another blawdy interview mishap to sort out tomorrow am and a 7 hour day with a 10 minute tea break so need to sleep very soon!

My new boss is interviewing me for the other post - my time is up me thinks 

I will keep checking next 20 minutes but then will have to go.


----------



## Jnyfer

Im going to have to go too, i been watching for hours now. Im looking forward to reading about the pups and how many there are in the morning. Good luck Trish 

xx


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> i have to go to bed soon . another blawdy interview mishap to sort out tomorrow am and a 7 hour day with a 10 minute tea break so need to sleep very soon!
> 
> My new boss is interviewing me for the other post - my time is up me thinks
> 
> I will keep checking next 20 minutes but then will have to go.





Jnyfer said:


> Im going to have to go too, i been watching for hours now. Im looking forward to reading about the pups and how many there are in the morning. Good luck Trish
> 
> xx


good night both sleep well


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Well teas & coffee's sat on tray 

Even hubby has just stopped his dvd to ask if a pup has appeared yet.

All sat with baited breath *


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

night trish hope all goes well with candy!!!!!

i feel so ill 

NIGHT ALL!!!

Xx


----------



## canuckjill

I'm leaving for work at 4 pm in 25 mins but I'll be back by 630 so I hopefully don't miss everything good luck Candy keep up the great job Trish....Jill


----------



## vizzy24

coolkat said:


> i have to go to bed soon . another blawdy interview mishap to sort out tomorrow am and a 7 hour day with a 10 minute tea break so need to sleep very soon!
> 
> My new boss is interviewing me for the other post - my time is up me thinks
> 
> I will keep checking next 20 minutes but then will have to go.


Good luck with the interview! Think positive!!!!!


----------



## Georgina

how you doing trish? and thank you for letting us be a part of this, i think this is the best site ever.........


----------



## candysmum

at the moment my job is pretty boring shes sleeping lol


----------



## Vixie

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> night trish hope all goes well with candy!!!!!
> 
> i feel so ill
> 
> NIGHT ALL!!!
> 
> Xx


night night hunny hope you feel better soon


----------



## Geordiegirl

Just made a ham and beetroot sarnie, in nice fresh bread,and this wont be counted on my weightwatchers points this week


----------



## vizzy24

Georgina said:


> how you doing trish? and thank you for letting us be a part of this, i think this is the best site ever.........


ditto.........


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> at the moment my job is pretty boring shes sleeping lol


are you going to try and kip next to her?


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> at the moment my job is pretty boring shes sleeping lol


AGAIN!!!

Shall we call it another false alarm?

NOT! Come on Candy.....give her a poke Trish

Joking:lol:


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> night trish hope all goes well with candy!!!!!
> 
> i feel so ill
> 
> NIGHT ALL!!!
> 
> Xx


night hun sleep well and get better soon xx


----------



## Vixie

peppapug said:


> NOT! Come on Candy.....give her a poke Trish
> 
> Joking:lol:


I think that what got her with pup in the first place  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I think that what got her with pup in the first place  :lol:


lmao! :ihih::wink5:


----------



## peppapug

Vixie said:


> I think that what got her with pup in the first place  :lol:


:lol::thumbsup::lol::arf::scared::lol::lol:


----------



## doggiesgalore

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck with the interview! Think positive!!!!!


That goes from me too.
Night night.


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao! :ihih::wink5:





peppapug said:


> :lol::thumbsup::lol::arf::scared::lol::lol:


 bless that stud dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

doggiesgalore said:


> That goes from me too.
> Night night.


night night


----------



## candysmum

lots of licking on the back end nothing there yet but i did notice it was damp


----------



## Guest

wooop! come on then candy!


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> lots of licking on the back end nothing there yet but i did notice it was damp


If I recall from previous posts, this is a good sign xx


----------



## peppapug

Vixie said:


> bless that stud dog :thumbsup:


Have we just gone past the watershed.....

Come on Candy, you cant leave us to entertain ourselves!!!


----------



## reddogs

I so need to see the result of all this now ......

Have a nice night Trish


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> lots of licking on the back end nothing there yet but i did notice it was damp


woohoo sound like we will have lift off soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

peppapug said:


> Have we just gone past the watershed.....
> 
> Come on Candy, you cant leave us to entertain ourselves!!!


soweeeeee  :lol::lol:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> at the moment my job is pretty boring shes sleeping lol


Back from walking the dogs so glad didn`t miss anything ,how is Candy now?

Tell her she can start now we`re all here desperate to see her beautiful babbies.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Vixie said:


> woohoo sound like we will have lift off soon :thumbsup:


how long have we been saying that..lol 
Come On Candy.. Ease and Squeeze girl!!!!


----------



## candysmum

more digging and tossing


----------



## Georgina

yeah little babbies will be here soon:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> how long have we been saying that..lol
> Come On Candy.. Ease and Squeeze girl!!!!


long enough lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> more digging and tossing


good luck hun, cant see it being too much longer now, I think first pup will be here before midnight


----------



## vizzy24

Come on Candy quicker you get started the quicker it will all be over for you. you can do it!!!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> long enough lol


Noo not long enough yet, we are still here rooting for you and candy


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> more digging and tossing


come on girl.....maybe if we all think "push" at the same time it will send energy her way!!!

......just a thought


----------



## trekkiemo

Defo nearly there frantic licking means its there in canal ,she can push and will push whilst shes licking .


----------



## candysmum

more panting


----------



## canuckjill

I'm for that PUSH CANDY PUSH....Jill


----------



## 3 red dogs

peppapug said:


> come on girl.....maybe if we all think "push" at the same time it will send energy her way!!!
> 
> ......just a thought


either that or the 70 odd people here watching this will have to go change there underwear!


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> more panting


Oh you are good at this! Have you thought of a career in commentating??? You can keep an audience!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

Vixie said:


> night night


Thanks for that, its muvh appreciated. But I'm not off just yet. I was just wishing CoolKat all the best for tomorrow and saying night night to her as well.


----------



## Emma+Lacey

yay come on Cany girl you can do it PUSH


----------



## loopylisa2009

3 red dogs said:


> either that or the 70 odd people here watching this will have to go change there underwear!


Funny you should say that haha


----------



## Guest

peppapug said:


> come on girl.....maybe if we all think "push" at the same time it will send energy her way!!!
> 
> ......just a thought


good though lol come on every one after 3 haha and think it like you mean it 1 2 [3] lol come on candy your poor mummy sat there waitin so pateient..
well done trish your a star im never this pateient with a litter on the way lol xx


----------



## Lucysmom

everyone is on here reading this thread go on candy 
theres is nobody in chat

best thread i have ever been part off


Rachel and the gang!


----------



## trekkiemo

how are you feeling Trish?


----------



## Vixie

doggiesgalore said:


> Thanks for that, its muvh appreciated. But I'm not off just yet. I was just wishing CoolKat all the best for tomorrow and saying night night to her as well.


ah well its there for you ready now lol


----------



## loopylisa2009

Lucysmom said:


> everyone is on here reading this thread go on candy
> theres is nobody in chat
> 
> best thread i have ever been part off
> 
> Rachel and the gang!


Ditto I couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## doggiesgalore

loopylisa2009 said:


> If I recall from previous posts, this is a good sign xx


It certainly is.


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> either that or the 70 odd people here watching this will have to go change there underwear!


Dont get me started! I end up bloody pushing with the cats lol! :scared:


----------



## Vixie

oh no I need the loo but dont want to miss anything, just wait a few mins for me to get back lol


----------



## Guest

do you think trish could publish the book about candys pregnancy right up till the pups are nine weeks i bet it would be awsome shes good on here well i would buy it any way lol


----------



## trekkiemo

I thought I was only one who done that.


----------



## peppapug

OMG Trish has gone quiet again......ACTION ?????


----------



## vizzy24

peppapug said:


> OMG Trish has gone quiet again......ACTION ?????


fingers crossed


----------



## umber

tum tee tum!


----------



## loopylisa2009

peppapug said:


> OMG Trish has gone quiet again......ACTION ?????


Keeping everything crossed for them xx


----------



## Kuroku

Gah and I have to go to bed too now and at such a critical moment! 

Best of luck! Will catch up later on tomorrow!


----------



## peppapug

Tick Tock Tick tock....

There goes some tumbleweed......


----------



## vizzy24

think the refresh button on my computer will explde in a minute!!!!


----------



## peppapug

vizzy24 said:


> think the refresh button on my computer will explde in a minute!!!!


Mine too!!!


----------



## umber

vizzy24 said:


> think the refresh button on my computer will explde in a minute!!!!


think mine already has!


----------



## loopylisa2009

vizzy24 said:


> think the refresh button on my computer will explde in a minute!!!!


I know what you mean, I think we should all be entered in the guinis book of records for the amout of refreshes lol


----------



## Kathryn1

vizzy24 said:


> think the refresh button on my computer will explde in a minute!!!!


And mine!!!

I am on the edge of my seat!!!


----------



## Guest

vizzy24 said:


> think the refresh button on my computer will explde in a minute!!!!


mines already not working im having to oress f5 insteed lol...i think i have over used it since the minute this thread was made lol x


----------



## Georges Mum

where is trish?


----------



## vizzy24

still nothing from Trish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppapug

Come on Trish....press enter, let's have that message


----------



## umber

seriously trish seeeems busy wooo hooooo lets hope its puupies!


----------



## suzy93074

Have only just managed to get computer of OH grrrrrr! what have i missed????? any pups yet?


----------



## Vixie

very busy by the sound of things, cant wait to hear some more news


----------



## loopylisa2009

peppapug said:


> Come on Trish....press enter, let's have that message


I am gonna wet myself if we don't hear soon lol


----------



## Georges Mum

suzy93074 said:


> Have only just managed to get computer of OH grrrrrr! what have i missed????? any pups yet?


any moment now???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Emma+Lacey

can't believe ive sat here for so many hours pressing refresh my finger has cramp


----------



## vizzy24

ooooh my tummy is all excited (as the kids would say)


----------



## trekkiemo

Defo tic toc ,lets hope this is it.

C`mon Candy you can do it.lol xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

is this it?


----------



## peppapug

Right going to kill 5 minutes in the garden to toilet my pup.....come on Candy, i need news or i will have to go bo bo's:eek6:


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm gonna have to have another drink!


----------



## Emma+Lacey

coolkat said:


> is this it?


fingers crossed


----------



## umber

im sure this has to be it.... plssssssssss


----------



## Georges Mum

didn't make it to bed! Its too exciting!!


----------



## Georgina

come on candy your babbies want to say hi x x x


----------



## PoisonGirl

My butt has gone numb! I don't think I've sat at the laptop this long in ages! Lol

Need to go to the loo but I might miss something! 

Come on Candy 

x


----------



## Georges Mum

must be - where IS trish!!!


----------



## umber

This is riddiculously exciting!


----------



## Guest

please let her be birthing a pup!


----------



## loopylisa2009

3 red dogs said:


> I'm gonna have to have another drink!


Pour me on too please xx


----------



## candysmum

she is pacing by the back door
and panting i think we are very close


----------



## peppapug

havent made it to the garden yet either.....still refreshing!


----------



## vizzy24

still no news from Trish although it has probably only been 5 seconds from when I last said that lol


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> didn't make it to bed! Its too exciting!!


ha ha good on you  stay here with us lol

hope its good news soon I cant bare the suspense much longer


----------



## Georgina

sending all our love x x x trish you are so cool,your doing great x x x


----------



## Emma+Lacey

candysmum said:


> she is pacing by the back door
> and panting i think we are very close


Good girl candy, so your mummy what a clever girl you are


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> she is pacing by the back door
> and panting i think we are very close


will you try to get her back in the box?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is pacing by the back door
> and panting i think we are very close


aww bless her  this is such a wonderful thread

how are you doing Trish?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> she is pacing by the back door
> and panting i think we are very close


Yes trish very close ,good luck and fingers crossed for safe delivery of babbies lol xxx


----------



## doggiesgalore

Come on Candy nearly there now girl.....


----------



## Guest

how long would you say trekkie from now til first pup?


----------



## 3 red dogs

loopylisa2009 said:


> Pour me on too please xx


\_/<< voddie and coke for loopylisa


----------



## trekkiemo

billyboysmammy said:


> how long would you say trekkie from now til first pup?


I think before 11pm or just after.


----------



## vizzy24

3 red dogs said:


> \_/<< voddie and coke for loopylisa


and me!!! Can I be picky and have a bacardi please!!!!!


----------



## Guest

looks like i got back just in time.


----------



## loopylisa2009

3 red dogs said:


> \_/<< voddie and coke for loopylisa


Aahhh purfect thank you xxxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

vizzy24 said:


> and me!!! Can I be picky and have a bacardi please!!!!!


\_/ << bacardi and coke for Vizzie!


----------



## Vixie

rainy said:


> looks like i got back just in time.


yep ............


----------



## doggiesgalore

loopylisa2009 said:


> Aahhh purfect thank you xxxx


Mines with tonic, ice & slice. Cheers


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ << bacardi and coke for Vizzie!


tia maria and coke for me please


----------



## Georges Mum

what is trish having!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ << bacardi and coke for Vizzie!


Thanks Red!!!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

coolkat said:


> what is trish having!!!:thumbsup:


A stiff one!!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> tia maria and coke for me please


Now now calm down with all these drinks, we have waited here sooo long for this we don't want to get too pi**ed that we don't actually remember it lol


----------



## vizzy24

coolkat said:


> what is trish having!!!:thumbsup:


Something strong!!!!!!!


----------



## peppapug

pugs have pooped....gonna have to leave you all!

Good luck Candy and Trish....see you and the pups in the morning x


----------



## trekkiemo

coolkat said:


> what is trish having!!!:thumbsup:


A valium!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

coolkat said:


> what is trish having!!!:thumbsup:


puppies we hope!!!!!! lol

wendy


----------



## Geordiegirl

Just drained the gin bottle


----------



## vizzy24

peppapug said:


> pugs have pooped....gonna have to leave you all!
> 
> Good luck Candy and Trish....see you and the pups in the morning x


Night night peppapug


----------



## 3 red dogs

tell ya what girls
\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/
Help yaselfs, Drinks on Reddogs!

\____/<< bowl of water for candy to!


----------



## Shazach

coolkat said:


> what is trish having!!!:thumbsup:


Hopefully puppies!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> A valium!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Like it:thumbsup:


----------



## umber

Ok all sadly I gotta go to sleep... not been feeling to great today and im super tired!

I wish Candy all the best for her much awaited delivery and I shall check up on the thrad bright and early... Im gutted to miss this but I physically cant stay awake 

Nighty Night all!


----------



## Georges Mum

trish gone awol again.....:confused1:


----------



## doggiesgalore

reddogsX3 said:


> puppies we hope!!!!!! lol
> 
> wendy


Not literally I hope lol


----------



## Georgina

sounds good to me,am getting a bottle of wine out,if i cant have a smoke am having a drink,god i sound like i have got a problem


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> tell ya what girls
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/
> Help yaselfs, Drinks on Reddogs!
> 
> \____/<< bowl of water for candy to!


ha ha love the bowl of water for candy, very thoughtful


----------



## candysmum

i relented adn took her to the garden and she did have a poo

so i am now hoping puppies on way


----------



## trekkiemo

Tic Toc Tic Toc Push Push!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

tihs will make you laugh - my house was nearly alight as i was boliing some eggs and forgot about them due to all this action - the house now stinks!!!! eeugh!!!:arf:


----------



## vizzy24

3 red dogs said:


> tell ya what girls
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/
> Help yaselfs, Drinks on Reddogs!
> 
> \____/<< bowl of water for candy to!


Thanks Red!!!Cheers to Candy and Trish and everyone here!!!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009

coolkat said:


> tihs will make you laugh - my house was nearly alight as i was boliing some eggs and forgot about them due to all this action - the house now stinks!!!! eeugh!!!:arf:


lmao, now I think we are seriously addicted lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i relented adn took her to the garden and she did have a poo
> 
> so i am now hoping puppies on way


she will feel better for it now and can hopefully relax and get down to business


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> i relented adn took her to the garden and she did have a poo
> 
> so i am now hoping puppies on way


has she been pushing much trish?


----------



## vizzy24

umber said:


> Ok all sadly I gotta go to sleep... not been feeling to great today and im super tired!
> 
> I wish Candy all the best for her much awaited delivery and I shall check up on the thrad bright and early... Im gutted to miss this but I physically cant stay awake
> 
> Nighty Night all!


night night


----------



## Georgina

glad am not the only one who has done that in the end phoned for take out


----------



## Georges Mum

this is quite crazy when you think of the logistics of what we are all doing ! We are live and watching this from different parts of the country!!! Quite amazing!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

3 red dogs said:


> tell ya what girls
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/
> Help yaselfs, Drinks on Reddogs!
> 
> \____/<< bowl of water for candy to!


Ahh Red, your so thoughtful - not only thinking of us lot but Candy too. Bless you.


----------



## candysmum

not one push but shes now whinning circling and digging


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> this is quite crazy when you think of the logistics of what we are all doing ! We are live and watching this from different parts of the country!!! Quite amazing!!


its wonderful isnt it, thanks again to Trish for sharing this time with us


----------



## loopylisa2009

coolkat said:


> this is quite crazy when you think of the logistics of what we are all doing ! We are live and watching this from different parts of the country!!! Quite amazing!!


It is amazing and I for one feel honoured to be a part of it


----------



## trekkiemo

We`re all on tenderhooks here waiting,I haven`t slept for over 48hrs and i am not tired ,as I would be if this wes my litter ,nuts.


----------



## Lumpy

I was still in my work clothes. Have now got my snugglesuit on and have put a pizza in the oven so I don't have to leave the PC. So long as I don't forget it's in there

Come on Candy - you know you want to!!!


----------



## vizzy24

loopylisa2009 said:


> It is amazing and I for one feel honoured to be a part of it


me too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

this is something i will remember for a long long time!


----------



## LostGirl

Bless her, i have no idea about dog labour but sounds promising!

Im off to bed now aswell, hope you have a good night and it brings some puppies.xx


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> not one push but shes now whinning circling and digging


i was away from the pc for a little while and quickly skipped through and thought i read pushing???


----------



## Geordiegirl

I'm sure we have most parts of GB covered I'm in Suffolk


----------



## Georges Mum

somerset


----------



## Emma+Lacey

im in kent


----------



## loopylisa2009

Geordiegirl said:


> I'm sure we have most parts of GB covered I'm in Suffolk


I am in Buckinghamshire


----------



## reddogsX3

Geordiegirl said:


> I'm sure we have most parts of GB covered I'm in Suffolk


north east scotland here


----------



## Lucysmom

I'm really tired all so sending love and hugs to candy and trish and everyone else on candywatch.

I will check in tomorrow


hopefully dalmation pups will be here.


Rachelxx


----------



## Georgina

ditto...this is why it is one of the best sites and am so glad to be here with you all whishing trish and candy lots of love and would just like to say thank you to you all x x x


----------



## thedogsmother

West Yorkshire


----------



## Insane

One member is in Canada so not just Country but world.


----------



## vizzy24

Hampshire .................


----------



## archiebaby

Emma+Lacey said:


> im in kent


i am in kent too!


----------



## Shazach

reddogsX3 said:


> north east scotland here


Yorkshire.......


----------



## Lumpy

I'm in Hampshire


----------



## Georgina

manchester......


----------



## justenuf

South Wales


----------



## trekkiemo

I am in Glasgow Bonny Scotland


----------



## Ratdog

I'm in Bristol


----------



## Guest

cambridge but checking out til the morning.

Good luck, can't wait to meet the new bundles in the morning, i am sure they will be here safe and sound by then. Will bring the bubbly to wet the babies heads xx


----------



## Emma+Lacey

archiebaby said:


> i am in kent too!


Im in Maidstone, are you anywhere near there?


----------



## vizzy24

Just about everywhere then lol


----------



## Insane

Surrey........


----------



## Guest

im buckinghamshire


----------



## vizzy24

Trish has gone quiet again!!!!!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

Emma+Lacey said:


> Im in Maidstone, are you anywhere near there?


i lived in maidstone for ages lol

before i moved to gibraltar and then scotland


----------



## Vixie

South Wales


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> im buckinghamshire


That makes two of us cool, I am Aylesbury where r u


----------



## doggiesgalore

Lucysmom said:


> I'm really tired all so sending love and hugs to candy and trish and everyone else on candywatch.
> 
> I will check in tomorrow
> 
> hopefully dalmation pups will be here.
> 
> Rachelxx


Good night Rachel sleep tight.


----------



## Vixie

vizzy24 said:


> Trish has gone quiet again!!!!!!!!


I think shes spending more time in the whelping box with her and coming back now and then to update us, she is doing such a wonderful job


----------



## Guest

loopylisa2009 said:


> That makes two of us cool, I am Aylesbury where r u


i aylesbury too haha were abouts are you..


----------



## LadyFrenchies

We are in manchester...  and we send all our love and kisses to Candy & Trish, I wonder where she is lol xox


----------



## Guest

wiltshire come on candy hun xxx


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> i aylesbury too haha were abouts are you..


Prebendal farm xx


----------



## vizzy24

Vixie said:


> I think shes spending more time in the whelping box with her and coming back now and then to update us, she is doing such a wonderful job


Yeah you are right she is doing a great job.


----------



## ninja

im in lincs


----------



## Georges Mum

are you ok trish?


----------



## Guest

loopylisa2009 said:


> Prebendal farm xx


ohh kl im walton court.


----------



## Georgina

danielle101 said:


> We are in manchester...  and we send all our love and kisses to Candy & Trish, I wonder where she is lol xox


hi am in manchester as well, where abouts are you? am next to salford quays


----------



## kellybaker

I'm in Hampshire just up the road fron vizzy24


----------



## hobo99

Me too . suz


----------



## PoisonGirl

My oh keeps complaining, apparently the amount I keep refreshing is making the 360 live slow. TOUGH 

Come on Candy 

x


----------



## Georges Mum

i bet you if i go to bed now they will be born at 10.45 or something!


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> ohh kl im walton court.


Wow we live about 5 mins away from eahother cool, maybe we should meet up some time xx


----------



## trekkiemo

reddogsX3 said:


> i lived in maidstone for ages lol
> 
> before i moved to gibraltar and then scotland


I too lived in Maidstone Aldershot Guildford Chatham Catterick Belfast NI Aldergrove Antrim NI Germany and Cardiff.
Guess what my job was.


----------



## Guest

have lived in West Midlands, Norwich, Hampshire and now in West Yorkshire.


----------



## candysmum

wiltshire 

yes just cuddling her in the box.

daddy is in the kitchen making his lunch for tomorrow and she has gone to watch panting


----------



## Georges Mum

trish has been gone for ages!


----------



## reddogsX3

trekkiemo said:


> I too lived in Maidstone Aldershot Guildford Chatham Catterick Belfast NI Aldergrove Antrim NI Germany and Cardiff.
> Guess what my job was.


i was in antrim too in 1997


----------



## vizzy24

trekkiemo said:


> I too lived in Maidstone Aldershot Guildford Chatham Catterick Belfast NI Aldergrove Antrim NI Germany and Cardiff.
> Guess what my job was.


ummmmmmmmm Army/Forces!!!!


----------



## Emma+Lacey

trekkiemo said:


> I too lived in Maidstone Aldershot Guildford Chatham Catterick Belfast NI Aldergrove Antrim NI Germany and Cardiff.
> Guess what my job was.


In the army


----------



## thedogsmother

Pamela said:


> have lived in West Midlands, Norwich, Hampshire and now in West Yorkshire.


Where in West Yorkshire, I'm in Huddersfield.


----------



## Guest

Trish you cant be far from me then! ...... lemme grab my coat...


----------



## Vixie

poisongirl said:


> My oh keeps complaining, apparently the amount I keep refreshing is making the 360 live slow. TOUGH
> 
> Come on Candy
> 
> x


my OH just asked what his gamer tag is as he goes on 360 live as well


----------



## Guest

loopylisa2009 said:


> Wow we live about 5 mins away from eahother cool, maybe we should meet up some time xx


yeah we will have to get out on the feild with me dogs...theres loads around us...


----------



## Insane

trekkiemo said:


> I too lived in Maidstone Aldershot Guildford Chatham Catterick Belfast NI Aldergrove Antrim NI Germany and Cardiff.
> Guess what my job was.


Let me guess you were in the forces?


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> yeah we will have to get out on the feild with me dogs...theres loads around us...


Sounds like a plan to me, my Sox would love that too


----------



## PoisonGirl

Vixie said:


> my OH just asked what his gamer tag is as he goes on 360 live as well


its motionblur (cant remember if it has 64 after it) he is playing forza (always )

x


----------



## Georges Mum

i have got to go to bed....    :rolleyes5:  :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## reddogsX3

poisongirl said:


> My oh keeps complaining, apparently the amount I keep refreshing is making the 360 live slow. TOUGH
> 
> Come on Candy
> 
> x


i dont have that pob oh is refreshing as much as i am


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Where in West Yorkshire, I'm in Huddersfield.


Gomersal, Cleckheaton.


----------



## trekkiemo

reddogsX3 said:


> i was in antrim too in 1997


Its a changed village since I lived there and not for the better.I was there during the troubles.

My son was born in Ballymena should have been in Antrim but he was early and they couldn`t cope with that.


----------



## Guest

loopylisa2009 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, my Sox would love that too


well sorted then lol..
iv always thought the PF members shoud meet up one time at a massive feild with all the dogs and a picknic..x


----------



## candysmum

this could last 48hours the book of the botch says oh no it better not


----------



## thedogsmother

Pamela said:


> Gomersal, Cleckheaton.


hello neighbor


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> this could last 48hours the book of the botch says oh no it better not


It dont think it will last that long!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

candysmum said:


> this could last 48hours the book of the botch says oh no it better not


oh goodness- but surely if her bottom is damp it is going to happen soon.


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> well sorted then lol..
> iv always thought the PF members shoud meet up one time at a massive feild with all the dogs and a picknic..x


That would be awsome


----------



## Geordiegirl

Sorry folks I must love you and leave you all, as I have to be up about 4am as I am carer for my father in law, night night and see you all in the morning Ive no doubt some of you will still be here when I get up

Jeanette


----------



## Guest

Anything happening - don't want to be a damp squid - but will someone who is well versed on this please tell me how long before one gets worried and calls the vet?
DT

just a question like!


----------



## Vixie

poisongirl said:


> its motionblur (cant remember if it has 64 after it) he is playing forza (always )
> 
> x


my OH plays that all the time as well his gamer tag is welshie I13I if he ever want a game


----------



## kellybaker

Hampshire, Waterlooville


----------



## Guest

coolkat said:


> i have got to go to bed....    :rolleyes5:  :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :incazzato: :incazzato:


 night sleep well im sure they will still be here in the morning for you you will just have to remember the page you got to lol.....hope all goes well for you at work tomoro take care.xx


----------



## vizzy24

coolkat said:


> i have got to go to bed....    :rolleyes5:  :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :incazzato: :incazzato:


night night coolkat, I dont think i will be far behind you, was up for a jog at6.15am


----------



## Emma+Lacey

candysmum said:


> this could last 48hours the book of the botch says oh no it better not


 hope not poor candy


----------



## Georges Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anything happening - don't want to be a damp squid - but will someone who is well versed on this please tell me how long before one gets worried and calls the vet?
> DT
> 
> just a question like!


i was just wondering if you should let your vet know she has progressed tonight - just to keep them in the picture - i'm not suggesting anything is wrong.


----------



## vizzy24

kellybaker said:


> Hampshire, Waterlooville


Omg me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> this could last 48hours the book of the botch says oh no it better not


I dont think she will be that long but this stage can last some time


----------



## kellybaker

vizzy24 said:


> Omg me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know I did say earlier that I lived up the road from you but you didnt notice hehe


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> hello neighbor


Hi there funny how close so many members are and don't realise when posting.


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anything happening - don't want to be a damp squid - but will someone who is well versed on this please tell me how long before one gets worried and calls the vet?
> DT
> 
> just a question like!


she isn't strainging, shes not destressed and she has only been panting on and off since about 6. it can last 48 hours according to tbotb


----------



## vizzy24

kellybaker said:


> I know I did say earlier that I lived up the road from you but you didnt notice hehe


sorry didnt notice, what a small world


----------



## doggiesgalore

Northampton, Northamptonshire


----------



## PoisonGirl

Vixie said:


> my OH plays that all the time as well his gamer tag is welshie I13I if he ever want a game


well he online now with Da Loger his fave track is the nurburgering (lmao no idea how to spell it! ) dnt realy kno how the 360 live works but tell you oh to add him and join in sometime 

tell him to tell my oh i sent you to send him  hehehe

x


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anything happening - don't want to be a damp squid - but will someone who is well versed on this please tell me how long before one gets worried and calls the vet?
> DT
> 
> just a question like!


it usally depends on if the bitch is pushing or not...if the bitch isnt pushing you proberly have nothing to be concerened but if the bitch is pushing and you can see she is struggling which belive me you would then you would call the vet straight out as there might be a problem..
or if the bitch hasnt got the strenth or energy to push which is called (inertia)


----------



## Lumpy

Waterlooville - wow what a small world. I live in Havant


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she isn't strainging, shes not destressed and she has only been panting on and off since about 6. it can last 48 hours according to tbotb


you are right , she sounds like she is doing just fine, no need to worry yet like you say shes happy enough at the moment


----------



## vizzy24

Lumpy said:


> Waterlooville - wow what a small world. I live in Havant


Omfg thats 3 of us lol


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she isn't strainging, shes not destressed and she has only been panting on and off since about 6. it can last 48 hours according to tbotb


no need for a vet yet at all everything is perfectly normal, when she starts straining she should produce a puppy within 2 hours but even this can be longer as one of mine was 5 hours with pushing every now and then and perfectly healthy puppies and mum did phone vet for advice after 2 hours and he was perfectly happy with the situation. no worries yet at all


----------



## justenuf

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anything happening - don't want to be a damp squid - but will someone who is well versed on this please tell me how long before one gets worried and calls the vet?
> DT
> 
> just a question like!


All sounds like it's going well..............hardening contractions, with weird shapes usually mean pups moving down into position ..........then pushing contractions come, we allow an hour and if no pup, call the vet for advice.
Good luck....sending love and strength x


----------



## trekkiemo

This is an easy whelping breed so hope fully no longer than 24hrs that will be at 2am.


----------



## kellybaker

Well I'm gonna have to go to bed now as not been getting alot of sleep as little one is ill so totally knackered.
Where abouts in waterlooville do you live *vizzy24 , I live in cowplain, hazleton estate.*


----------



## Vixie

poisongirl said:


> well he online now with Da Loger his fave track is the nurburgering (lmao no idea how to spell it! ) dnt realy kno how the 360 live works but tell you oh to add him and join in sometime
> 
> tell him to tell my oh i sent you to send him  hehehe
> 
> x


ha ha I get what you mean, its odd though when they talk to each other and you think they are talking to you, its off putting lol


----------



## kellybaker

Hoping to wake up in the morning to puppies, good luck trish and hope candy has an easy birth, xxx


----------



## Insane

kellybaker said:


> Well I'm gonna have to go to bed now as not been getting alot of sleep as little one is ill so totally knackered.
> Where abouts in waterlooville do you live *vizzy24 , I live in cowplain, hazleton estate.*


*

Night night - I'm going too. Good luck Candy and Trish. Will be back on here first thing tomorrow*


----------



## thisby1

Hello from A & E !!! Hope things are ok Trish, will be watching but not commenting too much xx

P.s. I'm awake all night!!


----------



## vizzy24

kellybaker said:


> Well I'm gonna have to go to bed now as not been getting alot of sleep as little one is ill so totally knackered.
> Where abouts in waterlooville do you live *vizzy24 , I live in cowplain, hazleton estate.*


*

I'm in Denmead so just outside waterlooville,*


----------



## PoisonGirl

oh grrr its annoing.
sometimes i think hes spoke to me and its someone online.

and when he is actually talking to me i dont notice cos im so used to him wittering away on there! Lol 

x


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Im off as ive four kids to get ready in the morning, the joys of the school run 
Wishing candy and Trish lots of luck and i'll be checking in first thing to see how candy is then spend the rest of the morning catching up on what i missed 
Night xxx


----------



## Vixie

these pups are going to be so famous


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> no need for a vet yet at all everything is perfectly normal, when she starts straining she should produce a puppy within 2 hours but even this can be longer as one of mine was 5 hours with pushing every now and then and perfectly healthy puppies and mum no worries yet at all


Ditto nothing to worry about.You have a fit heathy bitch and should bo ok.


----------



## vizzy24

kellybaker said:


> Hoping to wake up in the morning to puppies, good luck trish and hope candy has an easy birth, xxx


night night


----------



## Vixie

Emma+Lacey said:


> Im off as ive four kids to get ready in the morning, the joys of the school run
> Wishing candy and Trish lots of luck and i'll be checking in first thing to see how candy is then spend the rest of the morning catching up on what i missed
> Night xxx





Insane said:


> Night night - I'm going too. Good luck Candy and Trish. Will be back on here first thing tomorrow





kellybaker said:


> Hoping to wake up in the morning to puppies, good luck trish and hope candy has an easy birth, xxx


night nght all sleep well


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> she isn't strainging, shes not destressed and she has only been panting on and off since about 6. it can last 48 hours according to tbotb


Hope you have some rescue remedy to keep you awake then Sorry but i'm going to have to call it a night soon as I still feel a bit wuff But sending good vibes to Candy and yourself.
Look forward to reading the good news in the morning
love
DT


----------



## trekkiemo

NiteNite to all that are going,I`ll stay as long as I can.


----------



## vizzy24

Sorry everyone but I am feeling the pull of my bed!!!!! Will have to go to bed. Trish I really wish you and Candy the easiest of whelps and I hope to wake up to the news of a bundle of happy healthy snuffling puppies Good luck


----------



## Vixie

poisongirl said:


> oh grrr its annoing.
> sometimes i think hes spoke to me and its someone online.
> 
> and when he is actually talking to me i dont notice cos im so used to him wittering away on there! Lol
> 
> x


:lol::lol: I know that feeling oh so well lol then they get annoyed when you dont answer them 

my OH is watching the wrestling right now


----------



## Guest

night to everyone going sleep tight all.xxx


----------



## archiebaby

night everyone, i think i have another 1/2 hour in me at a push!!!! candy are you listening , i said push!!!!


----------



## Vixie

vizzy24 said:


> Sorry everyone but I am feeling the pull of my bed!!!!! Will have to go to bed. Trish I really wish you and Candy the easiest of whelps and I hope to wake up to the news of a bundle of happy healthy snuffling puppies Good luck


good night hope you feel bette soon 


DoubleTrouble said:


> Hope you have some rescue remedy to keep you awake then Sorry but i'm going to have to call it a night soon as I still feel a bit wuff But sending good vibes to Candy and yourself.
> Look forward to reading the good news in the morning
> love
> DT


night night sleep tight


----------



## doggiesgalore

Well I'm soz to say that I can stay up no longer. The hubby and the dogs have already gone to bed. So now I must follow.

Trish I am soz I can't hang in there any longer. But I hope all will go well for Candy and you. I will be back on here first thing in morn around 6.30ish for an update. I wonder how many puppies she would have by then.

Good night everyone. Look forward to speaking with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

i'm going to have to call it a night

will set the alarm for an hour early - hopefully she will still be popping them out then! see you at 4.30! xxxx


----------



## loopylisa2009

Nite to all who are going, I will wait a while longer xx


----------



## Vixie

doggiesgalore said:


> Well I'm soz to say that I can stay up no longer. The hubby and the dogs have already gone to bed. So now I must follow.
> 
> Trish I am soz I can't hang in there any longer. But I hope all will go well for Candy and you. I will be back on here first thing in morn around 6.30ish for an update. I wonder how many puppies she would have by then.
> 
> Good night everyone. Look forward to speaking with you all tomorrow.


good night talk to you tomorrow 

night to all that are going to bed


----------



## Georgina

good night all sleep well.....am staying here for the night.....sending more hugs x x x


----------



## Guest

Trish all the very best if i miss it all, hope its nice and smoothe for you and candy and a big bunch of healthy lively pups! xxxx


----------



## archiebaby

i bet trish has gone to bed


----------



## Vixie

Georgina said:


> good night all sleep well.....am staying here for the night.....sending more hugs x x x


going to stay up as long as possible as well


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> i bet trish has gone to bed


Lol wouldn't blame her if she has, she could have a long night ahead of her


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> good night all sleep well.....am staying here for the night.....sending more hugs x x x


We did say we would be here for Trish and Candy so I am staying on.The coffee is on and will be drinking loads.


----------



## archiebaby

i dont think there is anything on this earth that could drag her away now


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> We did say we would be here for Trish and Candy so I am staying on.The coffee is on and will be drinking loads.


So were on for the night shift then lol


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> going to stay up as long as possible as well


me to lol i would onyl proberly wake up wondering if shes had any and have to log back in again so i will fall asleep why still signed in that way wen i do wake up i dont need to turn laptop back on lol 
i dont mind givin support when your sat there alone it can get quite boring...


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> So were on for the night shift then lol


yep looks like it lol


----------



## archiebaby

my oh is watching a film so hes quite happy at the moment, dont know what time it finnishes though


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> me to lol i would onyl proberly wake up wondering if shes had any and have to log back in again so i will fall asleep why still signed in that way wen i do wake up i dont need to turn laptop back on lol
> i dont mind givin support when your sat there alone it can get quite boring...


ha ha I like your thinking, I'm on the sofa wrapped in a blanket so may fall asleep as well but will leave the computer on and keep checking when I wake as I usually do :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ok well I am off to bed. I keep nearly falling off my seat.. But I better get some sleep before my horror of a boy gets me up at the crack of dawn!

Good luck Trish and Candy, hope all goes well for you tonight. Let's hope there are a bundle of beautiful puppies for me to read about when I get up 

Night x x x


----------



## Lumpy

I'll be around for a while - not that I can be of much use as I've never had puppies, only kittens and their birth was sooooo much quicker. I hadn't realised until this thread how different dogs and cats labours were - or maybe I've just been lucky with the three litters I've had.

I hope all is well with the spotty one


----------



## archiebaby

i dont think there is anything worse than being on your own waiting for puppies or looking after new borns in the middle of the night when the house is so quiet and everyone is asleep! i sit up for 3 weeks with mine and it is torture and sometimes feels unbearable but has to be done!!!


----------



## candysmum

i'm starting to feel tired candy wont stay in her whelping box even with me in it

she is sat byt he back door panting again but i have wooden floors so if she has one on the floor so be it. 


loads of panting and whinning 

still NO Pushing


----------



## Georgina

my daughter is fast asleep o/h is as well,my two bichons heidi and harry are asleep and 7 puppies are asleep as well


----------



## Guest

Georgina said:


> my daughter is fast asleep o/h is as well,my two bichons heidi and harry are asleep and 7 puppies are asleep as well


you got a nice quite house at thwe moment then x


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> i'm starting to feel tired candy wont stay in her whelping box even with me in it
> 
> she is sat byt he back door panting again but i have wooden floors so if she has one on the floor so be it.
> 
> loads of panting and whinning
> 
> still NO Pushing


it wont be too long now trish? any more wet patches?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Log in?? What's that??!!?!  Firefox remembers my login info, but these days (as my laptop is always on) I don't even close this thread, just leave it where I read to so I can catch up as soon as breakfast is done! 

Night x x


----------



## Georgina

DevilDogz said:


> you got a nice quite house at thwe moment then x


yeah it is sooooooo nice first time in days x x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i'm starting to feel tired candy wont stay in her whelping box even with me in it
> 
> she is sat byt he back door panting again but i have wooden floors so if she has one on the floor so be it.
> 
> loads of panting and whinning
> 
> still NO Pushing


some dogs will wander around to help with labour, its fine just keep looking between her legs lol and if you notice anything just try to coax her into laying down  they usually settle a bit more one the first pup has been born


----------



## Vixie

poisongirl said:


> Log in?? What's that??!!?!  Firefox remembers my login info, but these days (as my laptop is always on) I don't even close this thread, just leave it where I read to so I can catch up as soon as breakfast is done!
> 
> Night x x


night night xxx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i'm starting to feel tired candy wont stay in her whelping box even with me in it
> 
> she is sat byt he back door panting again but i have wooden floors so if she has one on the floor so be it.
> 
> loads of panting and whinning
> 
> still NO Pushing


Poor Trish ,once she has first put it in whelping box and she will have the rest there,they do really think its a poo they need with first.Hopefully won`t be too much longer ,and you will be wide awake then.


----------



## Guest

poisongirl said:


> Log in?? What's that??!!?!  Firefox remembers my login info, but these days (as my laptop is always on) I don't even close this thread, just leave it where I read to so I can catch up as soon as breakfast is done!
> 
> Night x x


haha i have to type in my username and then it brings up my password and i log in, i come straight here have a quick up go look around at whats been happening and come back and wartch the thread all night lol


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> it wont be too long now trish? any more wet patches?


havent see anything. she is sat panting the other side of the room i sat in her box forages calling her and she wasnt interested so i'll leave her where she is for now


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Poor Trish ,once she has first put it in whelping box and she will have the rest there,they do really think its a poo they need with first.Hopefully won`t be too much longer ,and you will be wide awake then.


i agree, she probably is feeling the need to push ,thinks its a poo and thats why she is at the back door?


----------



## Georgina

candysmum said:


> i'm starting to feel tired candy wont stay in her whelping box even with me in it
> 
> she is sat byt he back door panting again but i have wooden floors so if she has one on the floor so be it.
> 
> loads of panting and whinning
> 
> still NO Pushing


your doing great trish....and i was the same with heidi and then when the first puppy came i was awake....good luck hun and big hugs x x x


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> havent see anything. she is sat panting the other side of the room i sat in her box forages calling her and she wasnt interested so i'll leave her where she is for now


there is no coaxing them sometimes, they will do exactly what they want and you are right to let her, she will know soon enough and probably just get back in the box?


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> i agree, she probably is feeling the need to push ,thinks its a poo and thats why she is at the back door?


Chin up trish your doing well, you both are xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Best to just let her have first there as she can`t hold back pushing when the pup is there.


----------



## archiebaby

Georgina said:


> your doing great trish....and i was the same with heidi and then when the first puppy came i was awake....good luck hun and big hugs x x x


lol its amazing how you wake right up and feel such on a high, you can do the rest through the night no problem


----------



## candysmum

how long do you think she will take before she cant stop pushing ? does that make sense?


----------



## Lumpy

Aaaw - poor Candy.

Do you think animals understand labour or just wonder why they feel different while pregnant and then there's lots of pain and small furry things appear? It must be a bit bewildering for them.

It's good that Candy has Trish with her to hold her paws and keep her calm and relaxed.

Come on Candy - it will all be over soon.


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> lol its amazing how you wake right up and feel such on a high, you can do the rest through the night no problem


Yes haha and crash when its over like an almighty hangover.


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> how long do you think she will take before she cant stop pushing ? does that make sense?


lol yes it makes sense trish but every dog is different and there is really no saying how long? you just have to sit it out coz it can all happen so very quickly


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Yes haha and crash when its over like an almighty hangover.


ahhh i like the crashing bit, coz i know i have the next 3 weeks to look forward to (not)


----------



## Georgina

archiebaby said:


> lol its amazing how you wake right up and feel such on a high, you can do the rest through the night no problem


it is, i was so worried for days as temp was up and down,then when heidi started to push that was it i could not be amy more awake and didnt sleep till about 11 the next night, i did cry after wards think it was joy more then anything as it was first litter and i am so proud oh my girl she did so well


----------



## trekkiemo

Ditto she is so close now praying she will start pushing soon ,for her and for you lol


----------



## Small~Fluffy

Originally Posted by kellybaker 
Hampshire, Waterlooville 

Omg me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me THREE!!!


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> lol yes it makes sense trish but every dog is different and there is really no saying how long? you just have to sit it out coz it can all happen so very quickly


agree again, there is no sure fast time scale unfortunately, but you will know when it happens there is no mistaking it


----------



## candysmum

i think she just shivered. 

it was like a whinn that went down her body does that make sense?
then started to pant again


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> ahhh i like the crashing bit, coz i know i have the next 3 weeks to look forward to (not)


Happy days i`m still recovering from my last litter,doing it all again end of summer,must be mad.


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> i think she just shivered.
> 
> it was like a whinn that went down her body does that make sense?
> then started to pant again


Yay sounds like this could be it hun good luck and thaks for keeping us posted , go on now Candy needs you hun xx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i think she just shivered.
> 
> it was like a whinn that went down her body does that make sense?
> then started to pant again


yep that makes perfect sense, you are very good at describing these things for us


----------



## archiebaby

well, i am having my last *** then i really must be going up ( really dont want to but ....) so if you can have the first puppy in the next 3 minutes candy i would be very grateful and happy:thumbsup:


----------



## Lumpy

That's four of us live close then as I am in Havant.


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Happy days i`m still recovering from my last litter,doing it all again end of summer,must be mad.


me too!!!! but i dont think the forum could stand another one


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i think she just shivered.
> 
> it was like a whinn that went down her body does that make sense?
> then started to pant again


We have lift off !!!! Cmon Candy push xxx


----------



## archiebaby

ok, i am smoking this *** as slowly as i can candy???????


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> We have lift off !!!! Cmon Candy push xxx


I really hope candy is pushing cos I am on her behalf


----------



## archiebaby

come on little candyXXXXXX


----------



## candysmum

panting and whinning thats it at the moment


----------



## Guest

this is really hurting my head now lol, candy you must whant them out to..so pretty pretty please show us the puppies... i cant refresh this page much longer..x


----------



## Small~Fluffy

Hi Lumpy, were just 10 mins from you then 
We live near Stakes Hill


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> ok, i am smoking this *** as slowly as i can candy???????


Right I have an idea for you, if you let ur *** go out it will take longer to smoke...bingo you don't miss anything lol


----------



## Georgina

come on candy you can do it girl and you will feel so much better x x x x x x


----------



## Guest

loopylisa2009 said:


> Right I have an idea for you, if you let ur *** go out it will take longer to smoke...bingo you don't miss anything lol


no that sounds like a plan haha


----------



## archiebaby

lol thats logical thinking for you


----------



## candysmum

shes pratically running around the dinnign room now

still panting


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> lol thats logical thinking for you


Amazing how well tyou know me so soon haha


----------



## archiebaby

whoa she must be ready to have a puppy!!!!


----------



## Lumpy

That is close Small-Fluffy. What a small world


----------



## archiebaby

is she straining at all trish?


----------



## trekkiemo

SHES ok just trying to find her spot hope for whelping box xxx


----------



## archiebaby

she might just sit down and push now?????


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> shes pratically running around the dinnign room now


Keep an eye out trish, my sally had her first pup like that, it was swinging as she as running lol. It was fins though Sally laid down before pup was fully out lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> shes pratically running around the dinnign room now


my old GSD did that and there was a pup hanging from her minutes later as she panicked I had to hold he and calm her down, one she had the first one over with she was like a pro after that  keep a close eye on her she may be panicking as the pup is coming


----------



## Georgina

good luck x xx x x xx x


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> my old GSD did that and there was a pup hanging from her minuses later as she panicked I had to hold he and calm her down, one she had the first one over with she was like a pro after that  keep a close eye on her she may be panicking as the pup is coming


thats exactly what i was thinking!!!!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

I think its minutes away goog luck xxx


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> shes pratically running around the dinnign room now
> 
> still panting


one of our bitches jumped into my mums arms just as the pup was coming out luckily mum caught pup and didnt drop mum either..

when giving birth we have had bitches that squille to


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> I think its minutes away goog luck xxx


I am refreshing at a great rate og knots now....anyone else the same lol


----------



## candysmum

layong down lots of whinning


----------



## reddogsX3

wohooooooo good luck good luck good luck


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> I am refreshing at a great rate og knots now....anyone else the same lol


all of us i think, it will be another *** in a minute now


----------



## Georgina

loopylisa2009 said:


> I am refreshing at a great rate og knots now....anyone else the same lol


same here x x x


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> layong down lots of whinning


Yay candy is doing you proud good luck babe


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> layong down lots of whinning


any pushing??????????


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking!!!!!!!


great minds think alike


----------



## trekkiemo

C`mon Candy you can do it lol xxx


----------



## candysmum

No straing sat back up again looking into space

she is in her box though
she hasn' t pushed once at all 

i want pusiong
licking herself now


----------



## Guest

good luck this might be it i hope so fingers crossed...come on candy sweetie


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> all of us i think, it will be another *** in a minute now


Thanks but I have just put one out haha


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> No straing sat back up again looking into space
> 
> she is in her box though


them pushes will happen very soon i think


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Come on Candy PUSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!*:arf:


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m practically chain smoking here and drinking coffee by the gallon.


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> Thanks but I have just put one out haha


so you are still smoking it really????? lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> No straing sat back up again looking into space
> 
> she is in her box though
> she hasn' t pushed once at all
> 
> i want pusiong
> licking herself now


all good signs, I really dont think it will be much longer now  good luck hun, you and Candy are both doing a fantastic job


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> I`m practically chain smoking here and drinking coffee by the gallon.


same here lol I know what you mean...


----------



## candysmum

good job i dont smoke

shes panting again


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> I`m practically chain smoking here and drinking coffee by the gallon.


i had to text my son and tell him to bring me some more in!!! have smoked loads tonight arghh


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> i had to text my son and tell him to bring me some more in!!! have smoked loads tonight arghh


Thats ok its extentuating circumstances lol


----------



## trekkiemo

After this you might do ,how do you think we started lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> good job i dont smoke
> 
> shes panting again


me either but I could really do with a glass of something stronger that squash thats for sure lol


----------



## Georgina

you are both doing great x x x x


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> After this you might do ,how do you think we started lol


lol i have to agree! *** in one hand and bottle of whisky in the other!!! not really , well not the whisky!


----------



## candysmum

shes going to sleep again

arrrggghhhhh


i want opushing please candy push for mummy. i'll let you eat out the bin adn off the table


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> lol i have to agree! *** in one hand and bottle of whisky in the other!!! not really , well not the whisky!


well not yet anyway lol


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Times like this I wished I could smoke indoors *


----------



## archiebaby

well i have to go up now, but if i cant sleep, will be back down????
good luck trish and candy, hope everything goes smoothly for you both, i am sure it will x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> shes going to sleep again
> 
> arrrggghhhhh
> 
> i want opushing please candy push for mummy. i'll let you eat out the bin adn off the table


:lol::lol::lol::lol: now that made me laugh


----------



## trekkiemo

Part of my whelping kit is **** coffee and cans of coke.


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> shes going to sleep again
> 
> arrrggghhhhh
> 
> i want opushing please candy push for mummy. i'll let you eat out the bin adn off the table


Ok candy last nap then down do buisiness


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> well i have to go up now, but if i cant sleep, will be back down????
> good luck trish and candy, hope everything goes smoothly for you both, i am sure it will x


good night, sleep well x


----------



## archiebaby

nite all x


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> well i have to go up now, but if i cant sleep, will be back down????
> good luck trish and candy, hope everything goes smoothly for you both, i am sure it will x


Nite....bet your back withing half hr lol


----------



## Georgina

archiebaby said:


> well i have to go up now, but if i cant sleep, will be back down????
> good luck trish and candy, hope everything goes smoothly for you both, i am sure it will x


good night sleep well x x


----------



## trekkiemo

Goodness I thought it was later than this its only 11. 37pm I thought we were in we hours.


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> nite all x


Nite nite sleep well


----------



## Georgina

think my laptop is gowing to blowup soon lol


----------



## hobo99

archiebaby said:


> nite all x


nite archiebaby. suz


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> Goodness I thought it was later than this its only 11. 37pm I thought we were in we hours.


Naa not yet, it just feels like it


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Goodness I thought it was later than this its only 11. 37pm I thought we were in we hours.


same here lol


----------



## candysmum

still more panting 

and a very big wet patch


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> still more panting
> 
> and a very big wet patch


Thats promising


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> still more panting
> 
> and a very big wet patch


good good, its getting very exciting now, how ar you holding up? is hubby still awake?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> still more panting
> 
> and a very big wet patch


Now get yourself ready this is it so glad for you.


----------



## Guest

right i just got a cuppa and pack of worcester sauce crips..
sorry guy would have offered but would have took to long then i might have missed something.selfish me ...next time though ay  x


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> still more panting
> 
> and a very big wet patch


good good all is good


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> right i just got a cuppa and pack of worcester sauce crips..
> sorry guy would have offered but would have took to long then i might have missed something.selfish me ...next time though ay  x


I will hold you to that lol


----------



## candysmum

hubby is in bed, candy is SAT staring into space


----------



## Georgina

how you doing trish? x x x


----------



## Guest

woo i really think this is promising give it up to an hour and i reckon that puppy number one is will be out 

what you gunna call umm, you will have to fink of somepeople names on here and use them lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> hubby is in bed, candy is SAT staring into space


aww bless shes probably just a bit confused right now, but one the first is born natural maternal instinct will kick in and she will be fine


----------



## trekkiemo

You are not alone we`re here ,


----------



## candysmum

...............................


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> she is showing the webcam her tongue


Haha she is playing with us, she knows we are all here rooting for her lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is showing the webcam her tongue


ha ha I cant wait to see it  we are right here with you through this


----------



## Guest

ha shes saying il have them when im ready not when your friends on the PF tell me to push x


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*What is the big wet patch? Is that a puppy water sac breaking?
Sorry just curious*


----------



## trekkiemo

Its amazing how they go from being scared and confused to being a mum after first pup.


----------



## candysmum

.......................................


----------



## Guest

trekkiemo said:


> Its amazing how they go from being scared and confused to being a mum after first pup.


i no isint amazing to see that bond straight away really touches my heart


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Its amazing how they go from being scared and confused to being a mum after first pup.


its wonderful isnt it, no experience quite like it


----------



## trekkiemo

Small~Fluffy said:


> *What is the big wet patch? Is that a puppy water sac breaking?
> Sorry just curious*


First water bag.Nothing holding pups back now.


----------



## Guest

I am still here!!! despite saying I was going to bed - someone said and hour!!!! can you guarantee it please


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Small~Fluffy

trekkiemo 
Pet Forums Senior Member Join Date: Nov 2008
Location: Glasgow
Posts: 406

Re: Dalmatians time is coming

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Small~Fluffy 
What is the big wet patch? Is that a puppy water sac breaking?
Sorry just curious

First water bag.Nothing holding pups back now.

Thank you


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> she is back over by the back door panting


Quite possible the sensation to push is there xx

Not there as in at the backdoor lol


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am still here!!! despite saying I was going to bed - someone said and hour!!!! can you guarantee it please


i said i reckon and hour before first pup as with our litters itrs been no longer than that at this stage..but every dogs different


----------



## trekkiemo

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am still here!!! despite saying I was going to bed - someone said and hour!!!! can you guarantee it please


It can take up to that for first pup first litter,hopefully less.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> she is back over by the back door panting


Yes she is feeling the urge to push ,my heart goes out to her at this point.


----------



## Georgina

trekkiemo said:


> Yes she is feeling the urge to push ,my heart goes out to her at this point.


same here x x x your doing so well x x x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i said i reckon and hour before first pup as with our litters itrs been no longer than that at this stage..but every dogs different


only joking - just trying to keep myself awake thanks
xxx
DT


----------



## candysmum

..................................


----------



## Vixie

I feel like its my own dog having pups lol I remember this all to well lol

way to go Candy you and your mum are doing great


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> only joking - just trying to keep myself awake thanks
> xxx
> DT


i wish i could promise it lol...but im pretty sure that with in the next hour she will be or have had her first one...i just got a cuppa with 2 sugar to keep me awake and i never have sugar lol 

well done trish and candy both fdoing really well


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is just sat there one minute panting the next not.
> 
> she hasnt tried to push once


it can be very subtle to beign with, it can just look like her stomach ist hardening and then relaxing with the first few small pushes hope thats of some help


----------



## trekkiemo

She still thinks she needs to poo tell her its ok and shes a good girl praise her right up to help her relax and let it happen.


----------



## Guest

Do you realize Candy just how much attention you are getting
Please reward us with a push!! just a little one for starters
DT


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Well Im afraid Im going to miss the first one :sad:
Im shattered and really need my bed.

Loads of luck Trish & way to go Candy :001_wub:

Hope everything goes really smoothly and will be the first place I visit in the morning... if i can sleep 

Good night everyone xx*


----------



## reddogsX3

did you know that this is the second most viewed thread on PF lol


----------



## Georgina

please please please candy just a little push x x x


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> it can be very subtle to beign with, it can just look like her stomach ist hardening and then relaxing with the first few small pushes hope thats of some help


Yes thats what I can the shiver its so slight you could miss it if she is keeping on moving.


----------



## Vixie

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Well Im afraid Im going to miss the first one :sad:
> Im shattered and really need my bed.
> 
> Loads of luck Trish & way to go Candy :001_wub:
> 
> Hope everything goes really smoothly and will be the first place I visit in the morning... if i can sleep
> 
> Good night everyone xx*


good night hope, you manage to get some sleep


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Well Im afraid Im going to miss the first one :sad:
> Im shattered and really need my bed.
> 
> Loads of luck Trish & way to go Candy :001_wub:
> 
> Hope everything goes really smoothly and will be the first place I visit in the morning... if i can sleep
> 
> Good night everyone xx*


nighty night sleep well count the dalmations jusping fences like they say to do with sheep your soon be asleep before u no it lol


----------



## Vixie

reddogsX3 said:


> did you know that this is the second most viewed thread on PF lol


I think it may just make 1st very soon lol


----------



## archiebaby

well i couldnt relax,  have to see this first puppy born???


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I think it may just make 1st very soon lol


i think so too lol everyones glued to it...and at this rate of commentin il be a vip soon lol...


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Yes thats what I can the shiver its so slight you could miss it if she is keeping on moving.


yep, its an easy one to miss, like you said especially if they are moving around


----------



## archiebaby

how is she? not asleep i hope?


----------



## trekkiemo

Didn`t think you could stay away, welcome back


----------



## loopylisa2009

How is she doing now trish?


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> well i couldnt relax,  have to see this first puppy born???


ha ha welcome back, I though you might be 


DevilDogz said:


> i think so too lol everyones glued to it...and at this rate of commentin il be a vip soon lol...


ha ha you are getting there quickly thats for sure :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Didn`t think you could stay away, welcome back


thank you trekkiemo, have been watching all day, couldnt bear to miss the first one?


----------



## trekkiemo

Maybe Candy is pushing now,hope so.


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> ha ha welcome back, I though you might be
> 
> ha ha you are getting there quickly thats for sure :thumbsup::thumbsup:


woohoo lol gosh you have posted loads lol but then u did join a while back  i love how friendly this forum is


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> ha ha welcome back, I though you might be
> 
> ha ha you are getting there quickly thats for sure :thumbsup::thumbsup:


she is soooo additictive!


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> thank you trekkiemo, have been watching all day, couldnt bear to miss the first one?


I know how you feel, I am flaking fast now though and have 4 boys that get up around 5:30/6:00am


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> thank you trekkiemo, have been watching all day, couldnt bear to miss the first one?


We all know its the hardest,once born we can relax a bit.


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> I know how you feel, I am flaking fast now though and have 4 boys that get up around 5:30/6:00am


ahh remember it well, i have 5 children, all grown up now, little archie my grandson is a real late sleeper,never gets up early, cant believe it, his dad used to be up about 5am!


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo lol gosh you have posted loads lol but then u did join a while back  i love how friendly this forum is


I joined a week after the forum first started so have had lost of time to talk  yes I like how friendly the members on here are as well 



archiebaby said:


> she is soooo additictive!


without a doubt


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> ahh remember it well, i have 5 children, all grown up now, little archie my grandson is a real late sleeper,never gets up early, cant believe it, his dad used to be up about 5am!


wow good job he aint like his dad lol


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> We all know its the hardest,once born we can relax a bit.


it is such a lovely feeling seeing that first one arrive safe and sound isnt it? as hopefully trish will find out very soon!


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> I know how you feel, I am flaking fast now though and have 4 boys that get up around 5:30/6:00am


i have 3 boys and a girl to get ready in the morning but dont have to wake the first up until 6:30 but hes unwel so nest 3 have to be woken a 7am so not to bad


----------



## loopylisa2009

Come in trish don't leave us in suspenders lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Tic toc think something is happening.


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> wow good job he aint like his dad lol


yeh now his dad sleeps all day!!! ( well nearly!)


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> yeh now his dad sleeps all day!!! ( well nearly!)


Goodness me lol its alright for some haha


----------



## archiebaby

think ive got time to make a quick cuppa?


----------



## Guest

I have a feeling that it I go now!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I'm miss it by minutes!


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> i have 3 boys and a girl to get ready in the morning but dont have to wake the first up until 6:30 but hes unwel so nest 3 have to be woken a 7am so not to bad


ahh hopefully the little one will feel better tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

i hope something is happening i am soo tiered lol, my eyes gone blurry and i feel like im blind lol...
hope all is well trish


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Tic toc think something is happening.


hope so, this waiting is killing me lol


----------



## archiebaby

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have a feeling that it I go now!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I'm miss it by minutes!


thats my cuppa out the windown then!


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> sat panting again
> 
> i think we might have little ones but i'm not sure


Yay go candy you clever girl


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> sat panting again
> 
> i think we might have little ones but i'm not sure


little what????? puppies or pushes lol


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> ahh hopefully the little one will feel better tomorrow?


not so little hes 14 in June  its gone so quickly


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> sat panting again
> 
> i think we might have little ones but i'm not sure


What are you not sure of Trish ?


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> not so little hes 14 in June  its gone so quickly


oops  dont tell him i said that then?


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> sat panting again
> 
> i think we might have little ones but i'm not sure


thats good news, how is she? hopefully the first one wont be too much longer now


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> oops  dont tell him i said that then?


lmao thats sooo funny


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> lmao thats sooo funny


lol, i dont think a 14 year old would appreciate that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> oops  dont tell him i said that then?


ha ha I doubt he will mind  he will just be glad you wished him well, hes a good kid


----------



## Georgina

babbies are on there way yeah,really want to phone my mum but she has got work at five,think she would kill me lol


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> lol, i dont think a 14 year old would appreciate that!!!!!!!!!


Maybe not be we did


----------



## candysmum

.............................


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> Maybe not be we did


pmsl so true


----------



## Guest

Well for the second time folks I have to say nite nite - the wooden hill is beckoning!

All the very best Candy - sorry that I have deserted you, but you have some many people watching out for you, you don't need me getting in the way.

All the very best everyone
You are wonderful - all of you!
regards
DT


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> little pushes
> 
> its hard to tell i think it may be i'm not sure
> 
> that or its deep breathing


is her stomach tightening when you think she is pushing if so then I would say that yes they are little pushes


----------



## trekkiemo

Ok I`m getting tired need more coffee ,next gallon getting poured.


----------



## loopylisa2009

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well for the second time folks I have to say nite nite - the wooden hill is beckoning!
> 
> All the very best Candy - sorry that I have deserted you, but you have some many people watching out for you, you don't need me getting in the way.
> 
> All the very best everyone
> You are wonderful - all of you!
> regards
> DT


Nite, I don't think I will be too far behind now


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> little pushes
> 
> its hard to tell i think it may be i'm not sure
> 
> that or its deep breathing
> 
> shes panting again now
> 
> i really need a coffee, i really want a puppy


now dont be greedy, one or the other!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well for the second time folks I have to say nite nite - the wooden hill is beckoning!
> 
> All the very best Candy - sorry that I have deserted you, but you have some many people watching out for you, you don't need me getting in the way.
> 
> All the very best everyone
> You are wonderful - all of you!
> regards
> DT


ooh you going well i was wrong she ent had one yet..
sleep tight...xxx
take care


----------



## candysmum

..............................


----------



## Vixie

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well for the second time folks I have to say nite nite - the wooden hill is beckoning!
> 
> All the very best Candy - sorry that I have deserted you, but you have some many people watching out for you, you don't need me getting in the way.
> 
> All the very best everyone
> You are wonderful - all of you!
> regards
> DT


you are not in the way at all 

good night sleep well


----------



## archiebaby

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well for the second time folks I have to say nite nite - the wooden hill is beckoning!
> 
> All the very best Candy - sorry that I have deserted you, but you have some many people watching out for you, you don't need me getting in the way.
> 
> All the very best everyone
> You are wonderful - all of you!
> regards
> DT


nite dt you might be back yet???


----------



## Georgina

archiebaby said:


> now dont be greedy, one or the other!!!!!!!!


lol was just thinking the same,wish i was with trish just to make her a coffee xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

Nigh night all, sorry Candy can't stay up any longer, I just fell asleep sat up and nearly dropped the laptop.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> yes it goes hard oh i dont know i want the good pushes that i can see for sure the oens that produce puppies


I will stick my neck out and say yes they are little pushes then, wont be long before they are followed by the big ones


----------



## archiebaby

she should have made a nice flask earlier, but i dont think coffee was on her mind then, she could always shout hubby up???


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> yes it goes hard oh i dont know i want the good pushes that i can see for sure the oens that produce puppies


any pushes are good trish, they are all doing their job, she may not even need the big ones?


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Ok I`m getting tired need more coffee ,next gallon getting poured.


perhaps a intravenous drip filled with coffee would work better :lol: I dont drink cofee so have nothing to help keep me awake


----------



## candysmum

..................................


----------



## archiebaby

thedogsmother said:


> Nigh night all, sorry Candy can't stay up any longer, I just fell asleep sat up and nearly dropped the laptop.


nite update tomorrow


----------



## trekkiemo

Some dogs like my bonnie give birth easily with little pushes and 1 final push with one of her back legs pushing against side of box .


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooooh I can't tear myself away now and I'm sooooo tired.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she is laid by the back door shivering lots of shivering


shes getting there now, thats a very good sign


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> perhaps a intravenous drip filled with coffee would work better :lol: I dont drink cofee so have nothing to help keep me awake


no i dont drink coffee either, but the tea i made early i totally forgot about typing aways on here and have just drank it cold ewww x


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she is laid by the back door shivering lots of shivering


very soon now!!!


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## Georgina

can i just ask has there ever been a thread with more pages than this? is so what was the thread about? sorry only been on here for about 4 weeks


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> perhaps a intravenous drip filled with coffee would work better :lol: I dont drink cofee so have nothing to help keep me awake


I certainly need something to keep me awake now.


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Some dogs like my bonnie give birth easily with little pushes and 1 final push with one of her back legs pushing against side of box .


exactly, sometimes the little pushes have already done the hard work?


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> no i dont drink coffee either, but the tea i made early i totally forgot about typing aways on here and have just drank it cold ewww x


eww cold tea yuck, I don't drink tea either though lol, only hot drink i like its drinking chocolate but I thnk that is more likely to send me to sleep than keep me awake lol


----------



## Georgina

push candy push x x x


----------



## archiebaby

one of mine never use to really push just shift along the floor on her bum and the puppies would fall out!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> she is laid by the back door shivering lots of shivering


She IS getting there now Trish not long now.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

archiebaby said:


> one of mine never use to really push just shift along the floor on her bum and the puppies would fall out!


That is WEIRD! lol


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> panting again


shes doing everything she needs to do to get those pups out, she is doing really well as are you


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> eww cold tea yuck, I don't drink tea either though lol, only hot drink i like its drinking chocolate but I thnk that is more likely to send me to sleep than keep me awake lol


ohh gosh no tea lol...well yeah the only time i drink hot choclate if before going to bed as it makes me all tiered and comfy lol


----------



## archiebaby

StolenkissGerbils said:


> That is WEIRD! lol


but was very effective!!!


----------



## Vixie

Georgina said:


> can i just ask has there ever been a thread with more pages than this? is so what was the thread about? sorry only been on here for about 4 weeks


yes there has been a few but not many and they were mostly games


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> one of mine never use to really push just shift along the floor on her bum and the puppies would fall out!


Thats cool would loved to have seen that.


----------



## archiebaby

blimey, this is coming up to 300 pages now, i remember it coming upto 200 not so long ago it seems!


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> ohh gosh no tea lol...well yeah the only time i drink hot choclate if before going to bed as it makes me all tiered and comfy lol


might have one of those once the pups are here, although I doubt I will need any help to get some sleep once that happens lol


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> blimey, this is coming up to 300 pages now, i remember it coming upto 200 not so long ago it seems!


its flown by hasnt it, cant believe after all this time the pups will be here very soon


----------



## archiebaby

how she doing trish?


----------



## trekkiemo

We are trying to keep each other awake to help if needed,bet Trish manages fine once the puppies start coming.


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> We are trying to keep each other awake to help if needed,bet Trish manages fine once the puppies start coming.


of course


----------



## thisby1

We're still here too........

Hope all is well Trish xx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> might have one of those once the pups are here, although I doubt I will need any help to get some sleep once that happens lol


i no what you mean as soon as my head hits the pillow and i have my JRT im bed with me il be gone with the fairys....i have tirering drivind lesson lol


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> We are trying to keep each other awake to help if needed,bet Trish manages fine once the puppies start coming.


if we werent chatting I think we would have all fallen asleep by now


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## archiebaby

well ive tried that one!!!!


----------



## Vixie

hope all is going well Trish, looking forward to the next update  sorry just seen your post Trish


----------



## archiebaby

the falling asleep not the fidgeting and panting lol


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> the falling asleep not the fidgeting and panting lol


are you sure about that  lol


----------



## archiebaby

my friends little pug had 7 babies this morning!!!


----------



## Georgina

thanks for letting us know trish x x x


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> are you sure about that  lol


well definately not the panting, fidgeting maybe!!!


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> my friends little pug had 7 babies this morning!!!


aww thats great news, tell them congrats from me not that they have a clue who I am :lol:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> if we werent chatting I think we would have all fallen asleep by now


defo all my dogs are nice and quite curled up sleepin i just wanna curl up with them, but i wont plus they need to go out again before i decide to go bed for there last nighty wee wee


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> well definately not the panting, fidgeting maybe!!!


OK I will let you off with that one then


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> if we werent chatting I think we would have all fallen asleep by now


I know I certainly would have,haven`t watched a bit of tv tonight and I have an arran to knit for my 7 month grand daughter ,hoped to have it finished to night ,be tomorrow now


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> aww thats great news, tell them congrats from me not that they have a clue who I am :lol:


lol, i will


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> lots of whinning


when you say whining trish do you mean crying out?


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> defo all my dogs are nice and quite curled up sleepin i just wanna curl up with them, but i wont plus they need to go out again before i decide to go bed for there last nighty wee wee


my three chihuahuas ar fast asleep on my lap and the 3 border collies are asleep in the kitchen so I have some peace and quiet for a change lo


----------



## candysmum

.........................................


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> I know I certainly would have,haven`t watched a bit of tv tonight and I have an arran to knit for my 7 month grand daughter ,hoped to have it finished to night ,be tomorrow now


now if you had started it at the beginning of trishes thread you would have made her one for the next 7 years!!!


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> my three chihuahuas ar fast asleep on my lap and the 3 border collies are asleep in the kitchen so I have some peace and quiet for a change lo


lol you best not move then or they will all jump up and follow just like mine will.....your stuck on here all night lol


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I know I certainly would have,haven`t watched a bit of tv tonight and I have an arran to knit for my 7 month grand daughter ,hoped to have it finished to night ,be tomorrow now


ha ha I have a pile of washing that needs doing thats going to wait until tomorrow as well lol this is more important


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> yes like a mouse
> 
> or when you squeek your trainers across a floor


thats just her way of coping with the pain trish, she cant really call her partner every name under the sun can she????


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> my three chihuahuas ar fast asleep on my lap and the 3 border collies are asleep in the kitchen so I have some peace and quiet for a change lo


Are you showing or trialing the border collies?


----------



## candysmum

.................................................


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> broken water sak all opver my floor that or she has a brown colour wee


Yay let the games begin


----------



## archiebaby

thats good!!!!!!!!!!!! next should be puppy!!!


----------



## ninja

my 2 have given up and put themselves to bed, although the staffie is in wrong bed, as in she is in mine. i need to be up at 7 in the morning so do i go to bed and get up even earlier or do i stay up (so i dont miss anything) and forget abut going to bed, ju


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> broken water sak all opver my floor that or she has a brown colour wee


woo hoo thats the sach alright, the pup shouldnt be far behind now


----------



## Georgina

puppies are coming yeah x x x


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> thats just her way of coping with the pain trish, she cant really call her partner every name under the sun can she????


Love it, I bet candy is cursing him.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> broken water sak all opver my floor that or she has a brown colour wee


Christ I nearly missed it yipeeeeee


----------



## LadyFrenchies

We May Have Lift Off (yippppeeee)


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Are you showing or trialing the border collies?


the two youngest go to training classes and I was hoping to do agility with them but the waiting list for our nearest class is two years  the eldest is almost 16 so he just lives the life of Riley


----------



## ninja

candysmum said:


> broken water sak all opver my floor that or she has a brown colour wee


ok, it looks like i am going to have to stay up


----------



## loopylisa2009

trekkiemo said:


> Christ I nearly missed it yipeeeeee


I hope so cos I am close to dropping off lol


----------



## archiebaby

they always wait for the small hours dont they!!!


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> ok, it looks like i am going to have to stay up


yep you cant miss it now :thumbsup:


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> the two youngest go to training classes and I was hoping to do agility with them but the waiting list for our nearest class is two years  the eldest is almost 16 so he just lives the life of Riley


Thats a shame they are great at obedience trials too.


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## archiebaby

i think there must be a puppy there??????:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

its all game now candy you cant turn back now theres only one thing for it and thats too push  come on girl..well done trish your good at keeping us updated x


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Thats a shame they are great at obedience trials too.


I have put my name down in the hope that someone will drop out and I will move up the list but not holding my breath, there really needs to be some more classes opened up, I think my two would love it as would I


----------



## Georgina

your doing so well trish x x x come on candy push for your mummy x x x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> got her in her box i really want this pup now


I'm sur you will have it very soon


----------



## trekkiemo

There must be a puppy there so you`ll get your wish ,first born Boy.


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> There must be a puppy there so you`ll get your wish ,first born Boy.


oh i have to say girl now!!!


----------



## Georgina

yeah am going for a boy x x


----------



## Vixie

I say girl, they ar the ones that usually make us wait lol


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> oh i have to say girl now!!!


im going for a girl


----------



## LadyFrenchies

dont forget the webcam trish lol xox good luck to both of u xox


----------



## loopylisa2009

DevilDogz said:


> im going for a girl


I thimk girl too


----------



## archiebaby

im just gonna settle for puppy!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> im just gonna settle for puppy!!!!!!!!!!!1


I think Candy and Trish are thinking the same thing


----------



## ninja

cant go to bed , now i darent go for a wee


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> I think Candy and Trish are thinking the same thing


i think id even settle for a bl***dy kitten


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> i think id even settle for a bl***dy kitten


pmsl now that would be a shock to us all


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> i think id even settle for a bl***dy kitten


Pmsl I nealy spat coffee out then lol


----------



## reddogsX3

trish has gone quiet fingers crossed everyone


----------



## candysmum

...............................


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> i think id even settle for a bl***dy kitten


Yes as long as its something lol


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> Pmsl I nealy spat coffee out then lol


you could spit it trish's way!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009

archiebaby said:


> you could spit it trish's way!!!


Haha I think even she would draw the line at second hand cofee hehe


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> you could spit it trish's way!!!


yeah lol she said she needed a coffee bless her and shes got no one to make it for her . x


----------



## archiebaby

she must have had one ?????


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> Haha I think even she would draw the line at second hand cofee hehe


its not second hand ist recycled :lol:


----------



## Georgina

any news? x x x come on candy push x x x


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> its not second hand ist recycled :lol:


Ahh well now thats different lol


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> she must have had one ?????


i think she might have or in the prosess..we will see xx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> panting in box still no puppy


hang on in ther it shouldnt be too much longer, why dont you grab a drink to refresh yourself


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> Ahh well now thats different lol


well it is all the rage now :scared:


----------



## trekkiemo

Just had a look at my youngest bitch she is coming out in sympathy with Candy I think she is having a phantom.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> no shes still panting
> 
> if you guys didn't talk so much youd see my tiny post LOL
> 
> no active pushes for a puppy yet


I noticed  and replied but think it got lost somewhere


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> I noticed


i didnt


----------



## Guest

well is this page 300  already x


----------



## ninja

candysmum said:


> no shes still panting
> 
> if you guys didn't talk so much youd see my tiny post LOL
> 
> no active pushes for a puppy yet


do you think she can wait 6 hours  till i get up, cos now soooo tired :closedeyes:


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> no shes still panting
> 
> if you guys didn't talk so much youd see my tiny post LOL
> 
> no active pushes for a puppy yet


The bag has burst a puppy not far behind it Trish ,we`re still with you.


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> i didnt


shame on you lol it was only a tiny post


----------



## archiebaby

and me!! might have to go up now peeps


----------



## loopylisa2009

Vixie said:


> I noticed


As hard as its gonna be after waiting this long, I am going to have to cal it a night else I will still be here when the boys get up lol

Night all ita been fun chatting

Nite trish and candy, good luck to the both of you, look forward to reading tomorrow xx


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> The bag has burst a puppy not far behind it Trish ,we`re still with you.


yep 110% you have our support all the way


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> shame on you lol it was only a tiny post


coz i keep nattering trying to stay awake!!!


----------



## Vixie

loopylisa2009 said:


> As hard as its gonna be after waiting this long, I am going to have to cal it a night else I will still be here when the boys get up lol
> 
> Night all ita been fun chatting
> 
> Nite trish and candy, good luck to the both of you, look forward to reading tomorrow xx


good night talk to you soon


----------



## archiebaby

loopylisa2009 said:


> As hard as its gonna be after waiting this long, I am going to have to cal it a night else I will still be here when the boys get up lol
> 
> Night all ita been fun chatting
> 
> Nite trish and candy, good luck to the both of you, look forward to reading tomorrow xx


nite loopylisa x


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> why wont she stay laid downa dn push


she will when she feels ready, or maybe she wants to stand up and give birth lol..x


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> shame on you lol it was only a tiny post


Ok you guys we have a job to do ,pay atention or you`ll get detention!!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

..........................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> why wont she stay laid downa dn push


its because she is confused as to what is happening after she deliveres the first one she should settle down and have the rest in the whelping box, looking after the first pup will also take her mind off wandering about


----------



## Guest

loopylisa2009 said:


> As hard as its gonna be after waiting this long, I am going to have to cal it a night else I will still be here when the boys get up lol
> 
> Night all ita been fun chatting
> 
> Nite trish and candy, good luck to the both of you, look forward to reading tomorrow xx


nighty night sleep well x


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> coz i keep nattering trying to stay awake!!!





trekkiemo said:


> Ok you guys we have a job to do ,pay atention or you`ll get detention!!!!!!


 was just kidding I'm trying to keep myself awake


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> she keeps sitting on her bum poor thing aint gonna come out when shes sat on her ar$e


yes they can!!!!!!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Yikes  over 3000 posts! This is insanity lol


----------



## Georgina

your both doing great x x x x


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> why wont she stay laid downa dn push


She doing what she thinks is right to get puppy out ,having puppies is not easy is it Trish.Dogs have not read the silly books about litters being born by people who have never experiance what you are going through. 
Just relax and keep reasuring her.


----------



## Vixie

I have a headache now


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> She doing what she thinks is right to get puppy out ,having puppies is not easy is it Trish.Dogs have not read the silly books about litters being born by people who have never experiance what you are going throu
> 
> Just relax and keep reasuring her.


lol so very true!


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I have a headache now


you ent alone i have too...its from being in front of my laptop all night lol...im gunna drop soon i am soo tiered i really wanna be here i will stay even if i am asleep lol


----------



## archiebaby

i think i might have to have a nice surprise in the morning!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Lack of sleep ,I think i`ve gone beyond that now,knew my army training would be of use some day.


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> you ent alone i have too...its from being in front of my laptop all night lol...im gunna drop soon i am soo tiered i really wanna be here i will stay even if i am asleep lol


ha ha same here, I have a feeling I'm going to fall asleep with my head on the keyboard lol I think I might take some pain killers now


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> was just kidding I'm trying to keep myself awake


I`m as guilty as anybody it passes the time.


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Lack of sleep ,I think i`ve gone beyond that now,knew my army training would be of use some day.


see it is still serving you well


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I`m as guilty as anybody it passes the time.


glad I'm not along then


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> see it is still serving you well


I am now well over 48hrs since I had a sleep.


----------



## archiebaby

i think once we have heard from trish once more i am going to have to go up?


----------



## Guest

trekkiemo said:


> I am now well over 48hrs since I had a sleep.


oh bless you.....


----------



## candysmum

..........................................................


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I am now well over 48hrs since I had a sleep.


 how come you havent slept for that long? and I though I didnt sleep much


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> I am now well over 48hrs since I had a sleep.


ohh i know what that is like!!!


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> grunting abit now
> 
> my kids are gonna be up before this is over lol


i am going up now trish, good luck for you and candy, dont forget 14 by the morning!!!

nite all x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> grunting abit now
> 
> my kids are gonna be up before this is over lol


lol I think it will be sooner than that but I bet it feels like a marathon right now


----------



## candysmum

.......................................


----------



## Georgina

how you doing trish? have you got some one to do the school run for you? x x x


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> grunting abit now
> 
> my kids are gonna be up before this is over lol


it takes a long time doesnt it but your doing well...is she still in her box or is she walking around again..x


----------



## trekkiemo

I have asthma and have a cold felt quite wheezy last night and couldnt sleep because of it.


----------



## Georgina

archiebaby said:


> i am going up now trish, good luck for you and candy, dont forget 14 by the morning!!!
> 
> nite all x


good night sleep well x x


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> i am going up now trish, good luck for you and candy, dont forget 14 by the morning!!!
> 
> nite all x


night sleep well xx


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Georgina

candysmum said:


> yeah my best mate will but i have between the time huby goes and the time she picks them up to cover and watch candy.
> 
> which by the way has goen to sleep again


bless you hun your doing great x x x


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I have asthma and have a cold felt quite wheezy last night and couldnt sleep because of it.


hope you are feeling a little better now, my OH suffers with asthma so know how bad it can be


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> night
> xxx


Oh Trish it is a long haul but its worth it in the end you`ll have lots of little puppies.


----------



## candysmum

...............................................


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> hope you are feeling a little better now, my OH suffers with asthma so know how bad it can be


Yes thanks, got a bit better by meds I took and by afternoon it got easier.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i know it will be worth it. just want to get on to the next bit ans see the puppies the water sca broke at 12.43 that was nearly an hour ago and i haven't seen a sign of a push or anything


what is she doing and where is she now?


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> sat on her bum in the whelping box panting again


will she lay down long enough so you can check her dowm below bits? and see whats going on?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> i know it will be worth it. just want to get on to the next bit ans see the puppies the water sca broke at 12.43 that was nearly an hour ago and i haven't seen a sign of a push or anything


If by the hour nothing try walking her outside your back door to get things moving taking care it may make puppy come.


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> If by the hour nothing try walking her outside your back door to get things moving taking care it may make puppy come.


good idea, it can help stimulate things if they have halted, she may also need a drink of something now just to re-hydrate herself


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes that too I give glocose water.


----------



## Guest

trekkiemo said:


> Yes that too I give glocose water.


soo do we..X .....


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Yes that too I give glocose water.


same here it gives them a good boost of energy so they can cope with the rest of labour


----------



## Guest

everyones gone abit more quiter now has everyone feel asleep...??


----------



## Georgina

walking did help heidi,how you doing trish? x x x x


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> everyones gone abit more quiter now has everyone feel asleep...??


not quite yet lol


----------



## candysmum

..................................................


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> not quite yet lol


bless your hanging in there lol... x


----------



## trekkiemo

DevilDogz said:


> everyones gone abit more quiter now has everyone feel asleep...??


No not asleep Trish and Candy on my mind at mo.


----------



## Georgina

am still here x x x x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> what am i looking for on her lady bits.
> 
> they are bed but theres nothing there


when she has one of her small pushes that you described just look to see if there is any change there if she widen at all ready for the pup to come


----------



## Guest

trekkiemo said:


> No not asleep Trish and Candy on my mind at mo.


aww bless your hanging still i think you`ve been great through this with you suport to trish so has vixie well done guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Georgina said:


> am still here x x x x


oh theres still a few around then lol... it just went really quite for while and i thought everyone had gone and left


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> what am i looking for on her lady bits.
> 
> they are bed but theres nothing there
> 
> i offered her a drink she didn't want it
> i had my hand on her tummy and i felt a couple of contractions but no pushing


Its up to you now Trish ,they don`t push like we do .Give it a few more mins and put her on lead and try walking and giving water.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i offered her a drink she didn't want it


have you tried some of the puppy formula made up, this can sometimes temp them to drink a little, mind you she will drink if she is thirsty enough


----------



## candysmum

just went outside and she had a LONGGGG wee adn a runny poo
and i'm now freezing woke mw up a little though


----------



## Georgina

bless you trish, has she had a drink? x x x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> just went outside and she had a LONGGGG wee adn a runny poo
> and i'm now freezing woke mw up a little though


wrap a blanket around yourself and have a cuppa, you will soon warm up


----------



## candysmum

..........................................................


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> aww bless your hanging still i think you`ve been great through this with you suport to trish so has vixie well done guys:thumbsup:


thank you, I think everyone that has been on here has helped by showing their support


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i tried she wont
> 
> i just wnet into the kitchen tog et the coke and she followed and tried to get into my room


she really wants to have them in there doesnt she


----------



## trekkiemo

Is she panting Trish.


----------



## candysmum

..................................


----------



## trekkiemo

Do any of you have easy whelping breeds like Trish and myself?
How long would you wait after bag burst?


----------



## candysmum

..............................


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## trekkiemo

See if it progresses now.


----------



## Lucysmom

Hi All,
Dane just woke me up came on to check? how long ago did the bag break without any pup?


Rachel


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i just made some whelpi and she drank that


thast good it might give her the engergy to start again, a thing that helped my to stimulate my girl to push was having her lay on her side and stroke her firmly (noy har ) from the top of her the bottom of her ribs down to her hips slowly and only in th downward movement it seemed to stimjulate her to push, though it might be worth a try


----------



## trekkiemo

I seem to be the only one willing to answer this Trish.
5 more minutes and phone vets for advice.


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> Do any of you have easy whelping breeds like Trish and myself?
> How long would you wait after bag burst?


if she is not in destress then I wouls wait a little longer, but it may be worth while just ringing the vets for advice if Trish is concerned even if its just to have her mind put at ease


----------



## Lucysmom

I agree trekmo I have only just woken up but it sounds like she might need a little bit of help. hope she doesnt but better to be safe


Rachel


----------



## Georgina

whish i could help,but only had one litter and i was on here asking for advice(sorry),your doing great trish x x x


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> if she is not in destress then I wouls wait a little longer but not too much , but it may be worth while just ringing the vets for advice if she is concerned


I think its best for Trish and Candy.


----------



## Guest

i proberly would`nt have rung the vets yet myself unless the bitch was in destress or struggling to push...candy has`nt pushed yet so maybe shes not ready in her self to have them yet...but if you feel you need advise from vets then give them a ring let us no what they say x


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> I think its best for Trish and Candy.


yes I think so, its hard to judge something like this when you cant see her but any worry and a phone call to the vets is good even if its just to put your mind at ease


----------



## reddogsX3

wohooooooooooo


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> We have A PUSH. just the one mind


thats great news, she is a star


----------



## LadyFrenchies

*YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - GOOOO CANDY PUSH THOSE LITTLE ANGELS OUT XOX*


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> We have A PUSH. just the one mind


thats grate news way to go candy i knew you could she will proberly start pushing a bit more now she had started.x


----------



## reddogsX3

was gonna go to bed but i wont now lol

go candy!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> We have A PUSH. just the one mind


its still a step in the right direction and makes it less likely that you will need any help, we all start with the one push


----------



## Ratdog

And i was planning on going to bed!!


----------



## Georgina

yeah push again candy push again do it for your mummy and everyone wants to see your babys x x x x


----------



## MissD

This is too exciting to go to bed 

Come on Candy x


----------



## Ratdog

Any thing else yet?!


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats great news .


----------



## Vixie

just had to ban some spammer, they are lucky I didnt miss anything on here


----------



## reddogsX3

Vixie said:


> just had to ban some spammer, they are lucky I didnt miss anything on here


candy had a push


----------



## trekkiemo

Vixie said:


> just had to ban some spammer, they are lucky I didnt miss anything on here


a spammer what was it.


----------



## Vixie

trekkiemo said:


> a spammer what was it.


someone just jouint just to post a load of advertising, but they are gone now, they do tend to come on in the early hours hoping they wont be caught


----------



## candysmum

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Georgina

thanks for letting us know x x x


----------



## Vixie

reddogsX3 said:


> candy had a push


thank you  blooming spammers are a pain in the backside


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> had another one and we are panting again
> hopinh we have this baby out soon then i wont panick


thats great, everything seems to be going smoothly  no need to panic she will be fine just take a deep breath and back to the task at hand  xx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> had another one and we are panting again
> hopinh we have this baby out soon then i wont panick


Thats great all fingers and paws crossed for you both.


----------



## Abooksigun

OMG! How exciting! Just sat here & read all the pages where I left off.

Go on Candy you can do it bubba xx

Trish you are a bloody star, thank you so much for the fantastic explanations xx


----------



## Guest

thats great good luck to you both you both doing really well....x


----------



## candysmum

...............................................


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwww puppy nearly here!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> ita coming i saw the sca it hasn't fully gone yet


thats great it wont be long now, a few more good pushes and you should have the firt puppy, I'm so excited and pleased for you both


----------



## trekkiemo

WOW so happy for you the rest should be easier.


----------



## Georgina

yeah, your both doing great x x x


----------



## Abooksigun

I'm so glad I didn't miss this when I popped out. Was thinking of you & Candy Trish the whole time, bless xx


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> I'm so glad I didn't miss this when I popped out. Was thinking of you & Candy Trish the whole time, bless xx


I was the same when I had to go to the shop


----------



## Guest

oh awsome well done trish and candy of course you will have you first pup very shortly.....x
how exciting x


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Sorry to ask at a moment like this but will the webcam be recording the birth...


----------



## Vixie

danielle101 said:


> Sorry to ask at a moment like this but will the webcam be recording the birth...


yes it is


----------



## Abooksigun

Vixie said:


> I was the same when I had to go to the shop


I know it's weird how it gets you isn't it? Have to say tho Trish has done a marvelous job & definitely a very educational thread too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Wow how cool is it live or is it recorded either way congrats to the both of u trish, and u have my luck lol,


----------



## Guest

ooh so we can watch it to after she had put it on youtube tomoro....thats extra special thanks trish for lttin us share this moment with you..


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> I know it's weird how it gets you isn't it? Have to say tho Trish has done a marvelous job & definitely a very educational thread too!!:thumbsup:


I have to agree, its a keeper thats for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Abooksigun

Blimey videoing aswell!! Have to say you are one brave lady Trish xx I am sooo excited about meeting you now too!


----------



## Vixie

danielle101 said:


> Wow how cool is it live or is it recorded either way congrats to the both of u trish, and u have my luck lol,


its being recorded for later


----------



## Abooksigun

Vixie said:


> I have to agree, its a keeper thats for sure :thumbsup:


Sorry how rude I'm Charmain by the way, pleased to 'meet' you


----------



## Guest

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry how rude I'm Charmain by the way, pleased to 'meet' you


hello charmain nice to meet you to, looks like your enjoying the forum lol ...kerry...x


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry how rude I'm Charmain by the way, pleased to 'meet' you


Hi Charmain, lovely to meet you I'm Beth


----------



## Georgina

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry how rude I'm Charmain by the way, pleased to 'meet' you


hi charmain nice to meet you am georgina x x


----------



## Abooksigun

Hello Beth & Kerry Yes I am normally on the cat section, but this thread has me hooked now too lol

I think this forum is great have made some really friends on here & looks like some new ones!


----------



## Abooksigun

Georgina said:


> hi charmain nice to meet you am georgina x x


Hi Georgina, nice to meet you too xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry how rude I'm Charmain by the way, pleased to 'meet' you


hi charmain i`m Morag welcome


----------



## Guest

Abooksigun said:


> Hello Beth & Kerry Yes I am normally on the cat section, but this thread has me hooked now too lol
> 
> I think this forum is great have made some really friends on here & looks like some new ones!


this thread has everyone on the forum hooked lol...the forum is a great place every ones so kide and helpful


----------



## Abooksigun

Hi Morag pleased to meet you & thank you


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> Hello Beth & Kerry Yes I am normally on the cat section, but this thread has me hooked now too lol
> 
> I think this forum is great have made some really friends on here & looks like some new ones!


you have beautiful cats by the way they are stunning 

I think this thread has captured everyone's hearts  yep you definitely have some new friends now


----------



## Abooksigun

DevilDogz said:


> this thread has everyone on the forum hooked lol...the forum is a great place every ones so kide and helpful


It most def is hun


----------



## Abooksigun

Vixie said:


> you have beautiful cats by the way they are stunning
> 
> I think this thread has captured everyone's hearts  yep you definitely have some new friends now


Thank you so much Beth, that is lovely of you to say

Awww thank you my new friends xx


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Hi and welcome charmain im danielle... xox  i wonder what Trish and Candy are doing (hmmm)


----------



## Vixie

hopefully delivering a puppy


----------



## Abooksigun

I'm guessing Trish is busy, hopefully with first little pup!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Abooksigun

danielle101 said:


> Hi and welcome charmain im danielle... xox  i wonder what Trish and Candy are doing (hmmm)


Hi Danielle, thank you xx


----------



## candysmum

.......................................................


----------



## reddogsX3

Woooohooo wtg candy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> we have a baby


yay congratulations  what fantastic news you must be over the moon I know I am and shes not even mine lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Congrats To You And Candy Xxxx


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwwwwwww OMG! I have goosebumps, HUGE congratulations Trish, love & hugs to you Candy & new bubba ((((XXX))))


----------



## Guest

woohoo well done trish and candy, thats a great start...
congratulations.....


----------



## LadyFrenchies

im literally jumping up and down, congrats both of ya, good girl candy, yipee yipee yipee, she is a good mummy hehehe


----------



## Vixie

do you know if its a girl of a boy yet? so good that its suckling already


----------



## Ratdog

Congratulations on your first pup!! Well done Candy. x :thumbsup:


----------



## Georgina

yeah well done and congrats to you both x x x x


----------



## Vixie

this is such a thrilling ride YAY pup number 1 is here what a goog girl you are Candy


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> how the hell do you tell if its a boy or a girl??
> 
> it looks like both to me


it should have a distinct penis and testicle sack (sorry for my bluntness lol) which will end quite far up the stomach if its a boy and just the one part much closer to its bottom if its a girl ( much lower down)


----------



## candysmum

ok i think its a boy when i get a better look i'll let you know but candy is still cleaning and pup he suckling away


----------



## MissD

What a time for my internet to play up! By the time I got it working, Candy has a puppy Congratulations Candy & her mum:thumbsup:


----------



## Abooksigun

Vixie said:


> it should have a dinstinct penis and ball sack (sorry for my bluntness lol) if its a boy and just the one part much closed to its bottom if its a girl


Thank you for friend request Beth


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> ok i think its a boy when i get a better look i'll let you know but candy is still cleaning and pup he suckling away


once you get one of each you will find it really easy to tell then


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> Thank you for friend request Beth


no problem, had to do it now otherwise one I have slept I would have forgotten lol


----------



## Abooksigun

Heee! I know what you mean lol I quite often suffer with grey moments!! They are much worse then blond moments let me tell you!!:lol:


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> Heee! I know what you mean lol I quite often suffer with grey moments!! They are much worse then blond moments let me tell you!!:lol:


ha ha :lol:, my brain capacity for remembering things at the moment is almost zero


----------



## candysmum

.........................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> ok i am going to say BOY
> 
> until i see otherwise lol


ha ha 

welcome to the world little man you are already a star and much loved by many


----------



## candysmum

..................


----------



## Georgina

yeah a babbie boy,well done to you both x x x how you feeling trish? x x x

god that was fast, thats great x x x x x another babbie x x x


----------



## reddogsX3

wtg candy and trish


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> number 2 just popped in


ohh yay numer two already, she is going great guns now, congrats again


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww a little boy, bless him, welcome to the world little man xxxx


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Guest

sorry guys but i am gunna have togo to bed now trish your doing great, and theres not much i can do anyway but i will be thinking about you...hope the rest of the litter come as safely and healthy as the first little one...good luck..say well done to candy the clevery mummy for me...cant wait for pictures and stuff tomoro...take care...

night all take it easy...


----------



## Abooksigun

WOOP WOOP!! Congrats again Trish on bubba number 2, Candy is a clever girl xx and you are doing a grand job hunni xx:thumbsup:


----------



## LadyFrenchies

wow another already xox


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> number 2 is a GIRL


ohh well done trish congrats .
a girl and a boy


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> number 2 is a GIRL


oh one of each thats great welcome little girl


----------



## Abooksigun

DevilDogz said:


> sorry guys but i am gunna have togo to bed now trish your doing great, and theres not much i can do anyway but i will be thinking about you...hope the rest of the litter come as safely and healthy as the first little one...good luck..say well done to candy the clevery mummy for me...cant wait for pictures and stuff tomoro...take care...
> 
> night all take it easy...


Nite nite hun xx


----------



## Georgina

yeah a boy and now a girl x x x x


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww bless, welcome to the world little girl xxxx


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> sorry guys but i am gunna have togo to bed now trish your doing great, and theres not much i can do anyway but i will be thinking about you...hope the rest of the litter come as safely and healthy as the first little one...good luck..say well done to candy the clevery mummy for me...cant wait for pictures and stuff tomoro...take care...
> 
> night all take it easy...


night night sleep well


----------



## Georgina

DevilDogz said:


> sorry guys but i am gunna have togo to bed now trish your doing great, and theres not much i can do anyway but i will be thinking about you...hope the rest of the litter come as safely and healthy as the first little one...good luck..say well done to candy the clevery mummy for me...cant wait for pictures and stuff tomoro...take care...
> 
> night all take it easy...


good hun sleep well x x


----------



## Abooksigun

I'm offskies ladies, been lovely chatting to you all but have to go to bed now nite nite xxxx

Love & hugs to Candy, Trish a new bubbas & hope everything goes smoothly for you, will catch up tomorrow. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Georgina

DevilDogz said:


> sorry guys but i am gunna have togo to bed now trish your doing great, and theres not much i can do anyway but i will be thinking about you...hope the rest of the litter come as safely and healthy as the first little one...good luck..say well done to candy the clevery mummy for me...cant wait for pictures and stuff tomoro...take care...
> 
> night all take it easy...





Abooksigun said:


> I'm offskies ladies, been lovely chatting to you all but have to go to bed now nite nite xxxx
> 
> Love & hugs to Candy, Trish a new bubbas & hope everything goes smoothly for you, will catch up tomorrow. Thinking of you xxxx


good night hun sleep well x x x


----------



## Vixie

Abooksigun said:


> I'm offskies ladies, been lovely chatting to you all but have to go to bed now nite nite xxxx
> 
> Love & hugs to Candy, Trish a new bubbas & hope everything goes smoothly for you, will catch up tomorrow. Thinking of you xxxx


good night sleep well xxx


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> number 2 just popped in


WOW already thats great congrats on no2 xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

hi guys! I'm back! I see we have babies! When was the first born?


----------



## Vixie

coolkat said:


> hi guys! I'm back! I see we have babies! When was the first born?


a boy at about 2:40am


----------



## thisby1

Hurray..............fabulous news, well done Trish and Candy

xxx


----------



## canuckjill

Been catching up for a hour on this thread congrats Candy and Trish 2 close together don't be surprised if she takes a little break now Trish....Jill


----------



## Georges Mum

oh fab!! Well done to candy and also trish and you guys for staying up to give her support!!:thumbsup:


----------



## reddogsX3

this is now officially the most viewed thread on PF lol


----------



## thisby1

Have you had placenta's Trish?


----------



## Vixie

reddogsX3 said:


> this is now officially the most viewed thread on PF lol


lol and well deserved too lol


----------



## Vixie

thisby1 said:


> Have you had placenta's Trish?


good question


----------



## candysmum

.............................


----------



## LadyFrenchies

congrats to the newborns


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she has a patch on her eye and has not suckled yet


so sweet, some do take a little longer than others just keep and eye on her and if she hasnt sucked in a bit just gently try to put her on a teat


----------



## Vixie

hee hee, one of my cats is licking my nose and then nibbling my fingers, I'm sur she thinks shes a dog


----------



## canuckjill

anymore news.............jill
how's candy?


----------



## candysmum

......................................


----------



## canuckjill

you might try expressing a little milk fron the teat then try the pup


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> still only two and the girl is noisy she still has suckled and i can't get her on i put her by teat and she scrables off.


if you gently squeeze the teat and get a little milk to come out then try her might entice her to suckle, but dont worry too much I'm sure she will suckle soon, some just need a little more time and encouragement but get there in the end


----------



## Georgina

your doing a great job trish and give candy hugs of me x x x x


----------



## Vixie

has everyone gone???

How are you feeling Trish and how is Candy coping?


----------



## candysmum

...............


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> ok so far then
> Pup one is a boy weighing a massive 17oz (if my scales are right) head first
> Pup Two is a Girl weighing 14oz head first


nice healthy weights there, the boys is definitely a little bruiser  thats great


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i'm ok. waiting for the next ones
> 
> candy is cleaning and shorting the cords she seems quite happy


thats good  has she eaten any placentas? sorry being nosey now feel free not to answer if you are busy


----------



## candysmum

...............................


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i have already named him CHUNK


ha ha love it, good name


----------



## candysmum

.................................


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Hiya im still here just keeping it low lol, im just watching tv - Roswell to be correct lol... xox congrats Candy and Trish... xox


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> she has eaten them both
> 
> when Chunk came out the plactena stayed in but he pulled it out looking for boob


ha ha way to go chunk, he is a feisty one


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> so guesses when number 3 may come? lol
> 
> i have kettle on at last


could be quite soon but can be an hour or so wait  hope is sooner for you though.

that cuppa is well deserved you have been a wonderful midwife for Candy, how did you find the birth, there is nothing quite like it is there


----------



## canuckjill

I'm still here just went for a quick cruise around the forum and play a game...Jill I like the name Chunk very masculine


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> when i knew that baby was coming it was like ithis is easy i had picked up my camera to take picture of chunk and out popped number 2 its liek oh god theres 2 already lol
> 
> but dont they look strange without their spots lol


LOL its wonderful isnt it :001_wub:, can't wait to see pics


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> LOL its wonderful isnt it :001_wub:, can't wait to see pics


once all our out and dry then they will be done but blood and white dogs dont mix!!!


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> once all our out and dry then they will be done but blood and white dogs dont mix!!!


no rush, you have more pressing things to think about  like the other ones coming soon  will be strange seeing them without spots though


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> the girl has a fault though she was born with a black patch over her eye


if she is to be pet only I dont think the new owner will mind at all I know I wouldnt


----------



## canuckjill

that's okay Trish not every pup can be a show dog a new family is gonna love her just the way she is...jill


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> it is its like looking at georginas puppy pic of the bichons


lol once the spots come in they will become more familiar  how long does it take for the spaots to come out, I think I read somewhere that it was a week but cant quite remember?

is Candy still resting?


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## canuckjill

i see a theme names beginning with c


----------



## canuckjill

hey trish any signs from candy or is she still resting?


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> 14 days roughly for spots
> 
> i know chuck has some one his ear i saw them before he dried
> 
> well if she is the only girl she will be my parents and be called cindy
> 
> and yes candy is still resting she is shoving chunk across the box lol


thanks for answering 

lol aww Chunk is getting special treatment from Candy lol



canuckjill said:


> i see a theme names beginning with c


aww yes well spotted


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## canuckjill

vixie good pun well spotted lol (dalmatian). there can be quite a wait but with 6 or 8 pups still left it probably won't be too long. famous last words eh .


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> still resting.
> 
> is there a time limit on the resting between pups?
> 
> i did have to break the sac on the girl though candy was still cleaning chunk when she appeared.


yep as said there can be a long wait until the next pup its not unusual for an hour or more to pass but hopefully with the other pups feeding and the ones still inside moving down the 'track' thing wont be too long


----------



## candysmum

....................................


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> yep as said there can be a long wait until the next pup its not unusual for an hour or more to pass but hopefully with the other pups feeding and the ones still inside moving down the 'track' thing wont be too long


well she was born at 3.00 its nearly 5 so i hope the next hurrys lol


----------



## candysmum

.................................


----------



## canuckjill

yeah can hardly wait


----------



## LadyFrenchies

U GO GIRLS... xox Push Candy Push... xox u both are doing really well xox


----------



## canuckjill

hope no news means trish is busy with a new pup or 2....jill


----------



## LadyFrenchies

i hope so too but i also hope everything is okay xox


----------



## canuckjill

me too danielle


----------



## Guest

mornign hun xxx


----------



## LadyFrenchies

i cant wait till we get to see the vid tomoz (hopefully) hehe


----------



## canuckjill

i sure miss having puppies after reading this


----------



## LadyFrenchies

lol me too but i already have 2 to care for hehehe xox


----------



## canuckjill

think after this one is born I'm gonna go to bed and catch up in the am... ps i'm in canada so its only 11:22 pm


----------



## Guest

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! yayayayay ANY SIGN OF NUMBER 3?


----------



## canuckjill

hi trish said she thought it was on its way at about 4:55...jill so we are anxiously waiting


----------



## LadyFrenchies

wow im gonna do the same thing about this pup born then sleep, but i dont see the point really its 05:23am... i feel like my head is gonna drop off... lol xox (i have an uncle in canada) i love it down there and i havent even been lol xox


----------



## Vixie

Hi trish hope everything is OK. had to see to my son he woke with a bad dream, hope all is going well with pup 3, going to try and nap for an hour before I have to get the kids up and hope for more good news xxxxx


----------



## candysmum

..............................


----------



## canuckjill

vixie you with children how nice of you to stay and help all night. hope you have a good nap...Jill


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Omg Ermmmmm


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Omg Do Not Panick...please Dont Panick, Then I Will Panick - Sum 1 Help Quick...


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> help someone be here plkease
> number 3 candy ripped the cord full and its bleeding loads
> i have clampped it what do i do?


has the clamp stopped the bleeding? 


canuckjill said:


> vixie you with children how nice of you to stay and help all night. hope you have a good nap...Jill


yep got 4 of them lol I'm shattered now


----------



## canuckjill

I hope vixie is still here. to answer for you. was there some cord for you to clamp? if so it should stop bleeding


----------



## Guest

ok I HAVE HAD IT WITH KITTENS!

Keep the clamp on for a little while, have you got something to put on the chords to stop infection? Pop that on the cut end before the clamp. 

Dont panic hun, it happens. My last litter of kittens (2 weeks old) one of those had a very very heavily bleeding chord. I clamped and it helped. If you can manage to fit your fingers between pup and clamp then it can help to crush the chord a bit there too. It will stop bleeding hun i promise. Dont worry. Try to get pup to nurse with clamp on. Take it off in a couple of minutes, it should be fine xxx

Sorry its early for me i havent even woken with a coffee lol!


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> ok I HAVE HAD IT WITH KITTENS!
> 
> Keep the clamp on for a little while, have you got something to put on the chords to stop infection? Pop that on the cut end before the clamp.
> 
> Dont panic hun, it happens. My last litter of kittens (2 weeks old) one of those had a very very heavily bleeding chord. I clamped and help. If you can manageto fit your fingers between pup and clamp then it can help to crush the chord a bit there too. It will stop bleeding hun i promise. Dont worry. Try to get pup to nurse with clamp on. Take it off in a couple of minutes, it should be fine xxx


great advice


----------



## LadyFrenchies

WOW i love this forum, every 1 is so experienced and so clever, i could kiss u all... hehe (only kidding about the kiss - the lack of sleep has got to me) xox


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> great advice


Phew! lol i figured it owuld be the same for puppies as it is with kittens .


----------



## canuckjill

Your doing a great job Trish take a deep breath and let it out slowly. The pup and mom are gonna be fine...jill


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> Phew! lol i figured it owuld be the same for puppies as it is with kittens .


  yep that bits the same

some mums can be a little over zealous with cord cutting cant they


----------



## Guest

Trish what a long night for you! Ive managed to grab 4 hours sleep lol, you must be exhausted. I really hope she pops out the next (8 more i'm betting) ones out nice and quickly, so you and mum can get some sleep while the kids are at school! Your kids are going to be vibrating with excitement when they get up lol!


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## Guest

hehe vixie yes! some get a little rough and seem to tear it rather than chew it off. If only the bitch/queen had read the manual properly they would know what to do!


----------



## canuckjill

it's amazing what we do automatically when it comes to our kids and animals isn't it


----------



## Guest

so we have so far...


boy
girl
girl (we think)

is that right?

ooh come on candy! 

I am so pleased i didnt miss this!!! YAY!


----------



## Vixie

I'm glad it has stopped bleeding now, the swelling should go down fine but just keep an eye on her to make sure she doesnt swell any more  well done for doing such a great job 

I'm going to stay signed in but try and get a little nap, will check in soon  xx


----------



## Guest

I'll be around, will have to feed and dress the kids at some point lol!

Your doing a fantastic job Trish xxx


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Guest

I wonder how many threads petforums can count as being watched and contributed to for a full 24 hour period before!!! not many i would bet. And that doesnt include the first false starts etc!


----------



## Guest

congrats hun xxxxxx I'm sure she will be fine!


----------



## canuckjill

is cindy suckling yet? how's candy doing? hope the bleeding on baby 3 has stopped and hope you are remembering to have a coffee or tea thinking of you ....jill


----------



## Guest

yes get some tea and a couple of biccys - keep your energy up!


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## candysmum

.........................................


----------



## Geordiegirl

Morning all I'm up sorted farher in law and the dogs and now have cup of tea in hand welldone Candy and Trish and congratulations to yhose of you who stayed to give support; just gonna catch up,

love Jeanette


----------



## canuckjill

You'll both deserve a well earned sleep after this. That is if you can settle down after all the excitment...Jill


----------



## Guest

hehe and hopefully a couple more choices would be good too! 

Well done trish, i hope this thread too serves to warn people who are thinking of breeding lol, that its hard work and you have gone now since friday with interrupted sleep with worry about the puppies arriving. Its now thursday morning lol and she's not done yet! 

Go candy we have all been waiting for such a long time! xxx


----------



## LadyFrenchies

canuckjill said:


> You'll both deserve a well earned sleep after this. That is if you can settle down after all the excitment...Jill


Totally right, i feel like my head is gonna fall off and thats without having to deliver 3 pups xox so im probs gonna get of after the 4th is born or my head will fall off for sure xox


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## LadyFrenchies

wow congrats - shame there was no warning, i thought every 1 was a sleep lol xox well done again from us lot, welcome puppy number 4 xox


----------



## canuckjill

2 boys 2 girls nice and even so far, hope this one didn't bleed as much for you. i'm off to bed but i see everyone else is waking up so your not alone and we are all with you in spirit


----------



## Guest

congrats! 

have any of them got patches?


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Good night Jill... xox


----------



## canuckjill

in case trish is busy the 1st girl has a patch over her eye


----------



## Geordiegirl

Congratulations on no 4

Jeanette


----------



## Guest

thanks jill xxx I know its a fault but i kinda like the patched ones lol


----------



## missyme

wow what a thread been on the edge of my seat 
congrat's on puppies sound like you had a hard night hope the rest come soon 
i agree some of the people on here are amazing well done everyone who stayed up and gave support xxxx


----------



## Guest

awww missy i just love that lil chi of yours lol!

Ive got my folks chi's staying at the moment while they are in egypt on hollibobs. If i could afford a chihuahua i would be getting one tomorrow lol!


----------



## Freyja

Congratulations Trish and Candy.


Its just taken me half and hour to get through over 100 pages to catch up and I skipped through some of those.

Trish it sounds like you are doing a great job as midwife keep it up I have to go to work now and have ringcraft tonight but I'll try to pop on before we go out. 

Good luck with the rest of the litter I'm sure you'll not need it though.


----------



## Guest

How are we doing?


----------



## Guest

4 pups DT

2 of each flavour!


----------



## Guest

Right i need to feed and dress the kids be back in 30mins ish - or inbetween too lol


----------



## missyme

billyboysmammy said:


> awww missy i just love that lil chi of yours lol!
> 
> Ive got my folks chi's staying at the moment while they are in egypt on hollibobs. If i could afford a chihuahua i would be getting one tomorrow lol!


aww thank you he is lovely  i was lucky i didnt pay a silly price for him hope you get 1 soon  xx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> 4 pups DT
> 
> 2 of each flavour!


Thanks !!
Clever girl Candy!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish sorry been away,o/h just worke me up fell asleep with laptop on my knee,how you doing hun? how is candy? see we have 4 babbies thats great news,good luck hun and your doing great x x x x x


----------



## candysmum

....................................


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Woo congratulations Trish and Candy, what a long night you've had will catch up properly once the kids are at school (((((((Candy+Trish))))))))


----------



## Georges Mum

how is she bearing up trish? Is she sleeping at all, or tired?


----------



## Geordiegirl

Congratulatios to you all
x x


----------



## Guest

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Georgina

well done to you both your doing great x x x


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## Guest

WOOO HOOOO!

4 girls an 2 boys then so far! YAY candy your doing so well!

Trish you need a medal! xxx


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> number 6 little girl


Thats great new Congratulations to you both you are doing a great job!!!!


----------



## Geordiegirl

More congratulations coming your way

Jeanette


----------



## 3 red dogs

Had to get up early, before i went to work just to cheak on the progress of Candy The Super Dog!!
Congrats Trish, and well done candy, cant wait for the pics now!


----------



## Guest

YAAAAY!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations. Hope everything continues well


----------



## LostGirl

How fab well done candy (and you of course!!)


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> number 6 little girl


congratulations Trish and Candy and thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## candysmum

........................


----------



## Georgina

yeah well done x x x x x x x


----------



## ellen&max

Wow I am new to this forum but have been watching this thread with lots of interest, how exciting, better than tv anyday, i am on the edge of my seat, congrats on the new pups.


----------



## Guest

Well Done Candy
Keep em coming!
DT


----------



## Georges Mum

thanks for the updates - its fab news!!!


----------



## Ejay

OMG i have just read well over 100 pages to catch up - i went for a snooze at 7.30pm last night as was feeling poorly and didn't wake up til 5.30am - i was determined not to cehat and read the last page!

Congratulations Trish & Candy, keep p the great work x x x


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> shes having another rest but i think there is another 3 int here


she is doing realy well isnt she, how are you doing, you must be shattered but reeling in the excitement of the pups coming, 

sorry I vanished for a bit but couldnt sit up any longer lol


----------



## Guest

bless her! take the opportunity to have a cuppa and a rest too! xxx


----------



## Guest

i'm going to have a mini paddy now!

Got to go on the school run in a bit! Dont want to! NO NO NO! I dont want to miss the new babies! NOT FAIR!


----------



## hobo99

Well done candy and trish, you are doing great


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> i'm going to have a mini paddy now!
> 
> Got to go on the school run in a bit! Dont want to! NO NO NO! I dont want to miss the new babies! NOT FAIR!


mine dont start school until 8:45 so have a bit longer here :  but you will be back before me so it works out lol


----------



## vizzy24

Have a nice rest Candy


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## JANICE199

*Good morning Trish and Candy. Congratulations on the pups that have arrived so far..xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## vizzy24

Well done you 2


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> number 7 is a boy


congratulations on number 7, she is evening the sexes up now lol


----------



## Georgina

congrats to you both x x x x 7 babbies yeah x x x x


----------



## Vixie

my eyes are stinging now, I only got 45mjins sleep last night  so Trish must be feeling even more tired or at least she will once all the pups have arrived


----------



## JANICE199

Vixie said:


> my eyes are stinging now, I only got 45mjins sleep last night  so Trish must be feeling even more tired or at least she will once all the pups have arrived


*Well done you vixie and the others for staying with Trish..*


----------



## loopylisa2009

Morning all sorry I flaked .... Wow 7 so far well done candy and well done trish what a star, and hats off to all that stayed after I flaked your all great xx lisa xx


----------



## Insane

Congratulations - you have had a busy night Trish and Candy. Wow 7 and at least 2 more to come.


----------



## Geordiegirl

.........more congratulations coming from me

Jeanette

x x


----------



## Vixie

JANICE199 said:


> *Well done you vixie and the others for staying with Trish..*


it was so worth it to get the news that the first pups were arriving, really lovely


----------



## JANICE199

Vixie said:


> it was so worth it to get the news that the first pups were arriving, really lovely


*I've just been catching up on this thread, isn't it great to have so much detail, its almost like being there.And i think Trish has done so well for her 1st litter.*


----------



## Vixie

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just been catching up on this thread, isn't it great to have so much detail, its almost like being there.And i think Trish has done so well for her 1st litter.*


it was wonderful, so exciting as well  she has done a marvelous job, she should be really proud of herself


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> number 8 little girl


oh wow number 8 already welcome to the world little ones  they are all stars on this forum already :thumbsup:


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> number 8 little girl


Aww thats great hun congrats lol


----------



## Geordiegirl

x x x to Trish and Candy


----------



## Insane

Well done Candy - your mum has a lot of choice now


----------



## JANICE199

*well done candy..i wonder how many there will be..i'm thinking 11 *


----------



## Georgina

number 8 omg well done to you both x x x x


----------



## khumphrey

Morning 
looks like you've had a busy night. 
How many has she had so far? 
I can't be bothered to read nearly 100 pages


----------



## Insane

8 - 5 girls and 3 boys


----------



## khumphrey

Ahhhhhh 

Congratulations candy and trish


----------



## Insane

Bet the kids are excited Trish - mine are I keep shouting out the count to them. Who's looking after them this morning?


----------



## MADCAT

Just caught up, Congratulations Trish and well done Candy.

Well done to everyone that stayed up aswell, lovely to read to start the day. xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> it was so worth it to get the news that the first pups were arriving, really lovely


Yes i was thinking the same. I am sure your support and advice has been crucial. Well Done what a great testament to the petforum community spirit 
I will have a Warm Fuzzy Feeling ALL day


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> i think we have finished
> 
> i can't feel anything else but with 8 pups attaached to her its hard to feel anything. she bite thelast boys cord two short so had to tied him too i think at the end she was getting over keen and she ate allt heplacentas as i didn't have chance to stop her when i was fixing cords. she was also more interested in eating than cleaning the pups at the end so i was tearing sacs and rubbing them when she was finished she started to clean.
> 
> going to leave her for a short while just to see if there are anymore before i start the cleanup and photo taking


Aww well done trish you have dona a fab job be proud of yourself and your candy xx


----------



## Insane

She may surprise you with another I know mine did. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Emma+Lacey

wow 8 babies you clever girl Candy, Well done Trish you have done an amazing job xxxx


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i think we have finished
> 
> i can't feel anything else but with 8 pups attaached to her its hard to feel anything. she bite thelast boys cord two short so had to tied him too i think at the end she was getting over keen and she ate allt heplacentas as i didn't have chance to stop her when i was fixing cords. she was also more interested in eating than cleaning the pups at the end so i was tearing sacs and rubbing them when she was finished she started to clean.
> 
> going to leave her for a short while just to see if there are anymore before i start the cleanup and photo taking


aww well done, such a great evening, thoroughly enjoyes hearing about them coming into the world. eight is a good number forher to manage as a first litter congrats to the both of you xxx


----------



## Jnyfer

Morning all i have tried to catch up on most posts 

Trish what a long night for you but so amazing i cant wait to see the pics later


----------



## archiebaby

Well Done Trish And Candy!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## umber

Fantastic 8 babies well done Candy and well done Trish! Amazing! Trish by any chance were 2 bigger than the rest?


----------



## Fleur

What fantastic news to wake up to:thumbup:
Congratulations - 8 pups - well done to the bth of you.
Sounds like you were brilliant Trish.
With 5 girls your mum is spoilt for choice


----------



## candysmum

..............................................


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> i think there is one left in there theres a lump in there thats for sure. all the pups are moving around the box and i got to feel her i am sure there is one more


wow another one hideing, bless you must be exhausted trish xx


----------



## thisby1

Just got home from work.....Have been watching the thread all night (in between patients)....very frustrating not to be able to comment though

A huge hug for Trish....well done lady, you should be very proud of yourself

and a big hug for Candy, what a clever girl, can't wait to see the pics

Delighted for you xxxxx


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> i think there is one left in there theres a lump in there thats for sure. all the pups are moving around the box and i got to feel her i am sure there is one more


sooooo exciting!


----------



## frags

congratulations candy and trish i cant wait to see pics of the little pups


----------



## Georgina

come on candy you can do x x x x well done trish you have been great x x x just going on school run will be about half hour x x x x good luck x x x


----------



## doggiesgalore

Good morning all and a big congrats to Candy and a big well done to Trish, you've done so well and kept your cool
.
It has taken me nearly 2hrs to read and get up-to-date with the thread. I just couldn't believe how many pages there were!!!!

Looking forward to the next one and see pics later.


----------



## Lumpy

I had to give up at 2.00 am and go to bed or I knew I wouldn't be fit for work today.

Well done to everyone who stayed up to support Trish and Candy.

And many congratulations to the proud Mum and midwife. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us all - it has been a wonderful, uplifting thread.

Welcome to the world little snuggle muffins xxxxxx


----------



## candysmum

..........................


----------



## Guest

Awww congratulations Candy, this has been such an emotional thread!!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> how long should i leave her before i panick about this last one there is one there unless shes hiding a long football in there. the pups are cuckling erll 4 of them the other 4 have goen to the heat pad.
> 
> i'm very proud of her but i want to make sure this last one arrives safely before i clean up.


How long has it been since the last pup Trish?


----------



## candysmum

....................................


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> how long should i leave her before i panick about this last one there is one there unless shes hiding a long football in there. the pups are cuckling erll 4 of them the other 4 have goen to the heat pad.
> 
> i'm very proud of her but i want to make sure this last one arrives safely before i clean up.


I have delivered a few litters of Cavaliers and I have known 2 hrs to go by between the one before last before the last one has been born.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> how long should i leave her before i panick about this last one there is one there unless shes hiding a long football in there. the pups are cuckling erll 4 of them the other 4 have goen to the heat pad.
> 
> i'm very proud of her but i want to make sure this last one arrives safely before i clean up.


sorry was doing the first school run

how long ago was the last pup born? it is fine for there to be some time for the last one to arrive, my girl surprised me with a pup and hour and a half after I though she had finished, I had cleaned up and the last one came and it was the biggest of them all


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> 1 hour
> 
> but she had a 2 and a half hour gab between pup 2 and 3


no need to worry its normal for this length of time to pass


----------



## Guest

Well maybe i'm a panicer, but I think I'd be inclined to telephone the vet - give them the good news, and ask their advice at the same time
regards
DT


----------



## Vixie

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well maybe i'm a panicer, but I think I'd be inclined to telephone the vet - give them the good news, and ask their advice at the same time
> regards
> DT


an hour is no time at al really at this stage, the time to worry is if she has been pushing for a great length of time and pup is stuck or mum is distressed


----------



## doggiesgalore

As long as Candy isnt in destress I wouldn't worry to much.

Trish, you have and are still doing a wonderful job. The hard but extremely rewarding work begins now!


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## doggiesgalore

Vixie said:


> an hour is no time at al really at this stage, the time to worry is if she has been pushing for a great length of time and pup is stuck or mum is distressed


ditto the above too.


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> an hour is no time at al really at this stage, the time to worry is if she has been pushing for a great length of time and pup is stuck or mum is distressed


Fanks Vixie - glad you're here to calm me down!!!!:confused1:


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> well shes having a sleep like she did between pups 2 and 3 so i might leave it for another hour if nothing then i will give them a call.
> 
> Just to check her tummy sholud be totally soft no lumps in it?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/highwayxl.htmlthere can be the od lump where organs have moved aside to accommodate the pups but will move back in position soon after the birth as in humans, but there isnt usually an obvious pup shape if you know what I mean


----------



## archiebaby

it could just be her uterus trish, with no pushing she is fine, they usually do surprise you with a extra puppy though? what was total girls and boys?


----------



## Vixie

DoubleTrouble said:


> Fanks Vixie - glad you're here to calm me down!!!!:confused1:


hope I didnt come across as patronising it wasnt meant that way just giving my opinion


----------



## Vixie

got to go and take my daughter to nursery now be back soon


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> it could just be her uterus trish, with no pushing she is fine, they usually do surprise you with a extra puppy though?


that was the word I was trying to remember but couldnt


----------



## doggiesgalore

Have the kids seen the puppies yet Trish? If so, what did they all think? 

One of my granddaughters who's five likes to help with all the puppies. She's been helping me since she was three - she's a natural.


----------



## Geordiegirl

I dont let mine go more than 2hrs as a rule, the lump you can feel just might be swollen uterus after all it has had to stretch a lot, or perhaps a pup in hiding. Give your vet a ring, they will want to know the good news,

best of luck

Jeanette

x x


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## peppapug

Congratulations!!! Is she done now do you think? Any more lumps???


----------



## Dorastar

Congratulations - it is very nerve racking delivering puppies however many times you have done it. Well done and what a lovely size litter and nice number of girls to boy. I keep having 6's last three litters but only two girls in all of them, so am very jealous.


----------



## kellybaker

WOW

Congratulations Candy and Trish!

Trish you have done so well with all this no one would guess this is your first litter you must be a natural (but then you do want to be a midwife).


----------



## Guest

Contragulations Candy on delivery nine (soon to be) spotty babies
DT


----------



## Fleur

candysmum said:


> Number 9 Is A Girl


Wahooo!!!!!!!!!!

6 girls and 3 boys - well done you.

(I haven't posted pre birth, as I know nothing about breeding, however i have been following the thread - Thank you for sharing with us)


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## noushka05

Finally Puppies!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! hope Candy & babies are all doing well xxx


----------



## umber

candysmum said:


> i still feel a lump


YAY 9 PUPPIES ......YOU STILL FEEL A LUMP....MORE?:thumbsup:


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Woo hoo way to go Candy, your such a clever girl


----------



## archiebaby

Vixie said:


> that was the word I was trying to remember but couldnt


thats probably due to lack of sleep vixie


----------



## Guest

WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!

Back from school run! Congratulations candy! Anymore to come sweetheart? Congratulations too granny Trish! I bet your delighted!


----------



## archiebaby

could still be more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppapug

candysmum said:


> i still feel a lump


Come on, double figures Candy!!!


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> no i dont i gave her a good palpation and i can't feel anything now so total count 9
> 
> unless its hiding uo high


congrats on the birth of pup no 9, how do you feel now?


----------



## kellybaker

All done then, Well done.

Bet your shattered, Once mum and pups are settled you go and get your head down as I'm sure you need it (and before you have your little one back at lunch time)

Congratulating hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Geordiegirl

Well done to you both, we had two lots of nine "spotties"

Hope you both manage to get some sleep now and trish I think a nice soak in a lovely smelly bath is in order ,lets see how long it takes for you to remove that nice shade of "amniotic green" off.

lots of love 
Jeanette


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> thats probably due to lack of sleep vixie


lol you could be right there  can't believe they are finally here its been one great roller-coaster of a ride hasnt it


----------



## Georgina

well done trish and candy tyour a mummy now to 9 lovely babbies x x x 
you should be so proud of your self and of candy well done x x x


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Thank you Trish for letting me join you on yours and Candys roller coaster xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*CONGRATULATIONS
Candy & Trish*​
Also I think this forum has proved how people can come together at such a wonderful time, you were all lovely and so very helpful


----------



## doggiesgalore

Small~Fluffy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS
> Candy & Trish*​
> Also I think this forum has proved how people can come together at such a wonderful time, you were all lovely and so very helpful


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## umber

Once Again Trish!

WELL DONE to the BOTH of you! Im sending 9 kisses and cuddles for the pups and 1 big one each for you and Candy!

Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## Guest

A big congratulations to candy and trish and a big happy birthday to the new arrivals! YAY!


----------



## justenuf

I have been watching, quietly, reliving that most wonderful experience that is ..... birth. Well done Candy, Trish and everyone who stayed with them. Welcome babies, may your lives be full of fun and kindness.
Trish enjoy the weeks you have with the babies, time goes so quickly and they will soon be up on their paws, ready to run in pastures new.
This has been/ is an amazing thread to follow and although my babies have only just left me (and I sighed with relief) the wanting is coming back........
NO Julie, now go do some housework !!!!!!! Love to you all. XXX


----------



## doggiesgalore

Just love your 'congratulations' page billyboysmammy. How do you do things like that!!!!!


----------



## Guest

doggiesgalore said:


> Just love your 'congratulations' page billyboysmammy. How do you do things like that!!!!!


Google for the pictures - to be animated they are GIF files, so search for something like "congratulations GIF". Open the page you like and click - see full size image. Then copy the web address.

On here in your post there is a little button that looks like a postcard with 2 mountains and a stamp. click that, paste the adress in and voila! pics posted!


----------



## doggiesgalore

billyboysmammy said:


> Google for the pictures - to be animated they are GIF files, so search for something like "congratulations GIF". Open the page you like and click - see full size image. Then copy the web address.
> 
> On here in your post there is a little button that looks like a postcard with 2 mountains and a stamp. click that, paste the adress in and voila! pics posted!


You make it sound so easy. I will def have to have a look. Thanks for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## MissD

Hearty congratulations Candy & Trish:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

dammit brb!


----------



## candysmum

....................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Georgina

well done trish you did a great job x x x 
give candy and her babys big hugs from all here x x x x hope you get a good sleep tonight and thanks for letting us be apart of it x x x x


----------



## doggiesgalore

How are you feeling now Trish, apart from feeling relieved of course?


----------



## vizzy24

Well Done Trish And Candy Congratulations.


----------



## archiebaby

ahh well done x pictures needed!!!


----------



## LostGirl

Congratulations 9 puppies well done!!! xxx


----------



## suzy93074

Yahhhoooooo!! Way to go Candy!!! :lol::lol::lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Am so pleased for you !xxxx congratulations Trish xxx

Cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## Georges Mum

its been so great to watch this!!! thank you for sharing it with us all!!!


----------



## Guest

yep that goes for me too, thank you so much for letting us share ust a little bit of your joy and worry and pain and sleep deprivation and just wonderful wonderful joy!


----------



## thedogsmother

Congratulations Trish and Candy, you should get loads of green blobs for this, its been a fantastic journey..


----------



## candysmum

......................................


----------



## clueless

Well Done Candy and Trish


----------



## Georges Mum

those are lovely names. I am so pleased for you both!


----------



## Georgina

hi trish, candy and 9 babbies
thank you for keeping us up to date all night and am loving the names,sending hugs for you all well done hun x x x x x


----------



## PoisonGirl

Awwh yay congratulations 
Can't wait to see pics 

Well done Candy and Trish

XxXxX


----------



## vizzy24

ah bless them, that first one was a biggun!!!!!!!


----------



## ruth9

Well done Candy and Trish. Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful experience with us Trish. It's probably the closest I'll ever come to having puppies and I'm looking forward to sharing their first weeks with you until they go to their new homes.


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i am feeling great.
> 
> Candy is being so gentle with the pups just like i knew she would be.
> 
> ok so here is your list
> 
> Boy, Head, @ 2.42am weighing 17.4oz Biggest in the litter named him CHUNK
> Girl, Head @ 3.00am weighing 14.1oz named Lily
> Girl, Bum @ 5.30am weighing 14.2oz bum. name Lucky (as her cord snapped)
> Boy, Bum @ 6.10am weighing 13.8oz name Rollo
> Girl, bum, @ 6.45am weighing 14.9 name Star Dust
> Girl, Bum @ 7.00am weighing 13.5oz (this is the runt) name Sky
> Boy, Bum @ 7.35am weighing 16.3oz Name Lone Wolf
> Girl, Head, @ 7.55am weighing 13.8oz Name Seren
> Girl, head @ 9.30am weighing 15.1oz Name Lupi
> 
> Pictures to follow i am going to make candy a batch of whelpi and some soft biscuits.
> 
> xx


thanks for letting us know, its great to see love the names as well  give Candy a big kiss and a cuddle from me, shes such a cleaver girl

so glad you are feeling great as well


----------



## BrodiesMummy

Just took me all morning to catch up on over 100 pages!!!! 

Well Done Candy and Trish - All the pups name's are lovely i'm so jealous you'll get puppy kisses for another 8 weeks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## reddogs

Huge congratulations and well done to both you and Candy - a nice healthy litter

Good luck, now for a bit of sleep


----------



## Pollyanna580

Woohoooooooo well done Candy you clever girl and well done Trish too
i love the names, i'm so pleased for you all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> i think a new thread for the puppies LOL


ha ha well yes that is a must they need their very own thread after all they are the forum stars along with Candy and yourself


----------



## Guest

yep a new thread sounds great! - although to finish this one a pic of happy healthy mum and pups would be fantastic!


----------



## LadyFrenchies

*DEFINATLY, CONGRATS CANDY AND TRISH AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE PUPS... XOX *


----------



## Guest

well done trish and congrat you on all pups..you and candy did so welll
wellcome to the world little babies x


----------



## candysmum

..........................................


----------



## Guest

ohh how lovely they all look a lovely healthy size, i want one lol....xxx


----------



## LadyFrenchies

*AWWWWWWWW SOOOOOOON CUUUUUUUUTTTTTTEEEEE WELL DONE BOTH OF U - LOVE THEM ALL.... HEHEHE*


----------



## gillieworm

Excellent news on the puppies  You can't beat a dally pup, and you lucky thing have 9 now


----------



## justenuf

Gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

AWWWWW so so gorgeous!!!!! Ive gone all broody!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Awwwh so cute  Well done to both of you 

xxx


----------



## Fleur

Lovely pics - what a great mum Candy is being (poor thing looks exhusted in the first pic! Bless her)
She looks well and the puppies are sooooo sweet.
Looking forward to the new thread showing us their progress.


----------



## suzy93074

Great Pics! they look gorgeous!!xxx looking forward to puppy updates now:thumbsup:


----------



## princessx87

Awwww what is the name of the little one with the pink collar...I want that one! they are so cute, but after everything i think candy is cuter!

Well done candymum, candy and 9 cute bubba's!


----------



## archiebaby

ahh beautiful,lovely little puppies!!! bet you cant believe it is all over and done with now and now more temp taking!!!!


----------



## Guest

hehe thats true! I planned my days around seeing candys temps! now what will i do?


----------



## umber

BEautiful pictures I knew they would be!


----------



## kellybaker

Fab Picks Trish
They all look soooo adorable now for the next stage, watching the puppies grow up and being updated on their progress and how Candy enjoys being a mum xxx


----------



## Lumpy

They are adorable - and Candy looks such a dote. 

I had no idea dalmations were born without their spots - hope that comes up in a quiz one day 

Am glad the birth is over and that Candy and the pups are all happy and healthy.

Special snuggles from Lumpland to you all xxxx


----------



## doggiesgalore

BrodiesMummy said:


> Just took me all morning to catch up on over 100 pages!!!!
> 
> Well Done Candy and Trish - All the pups name's are lovely i'm so jealous you'll get puppy kisses for another 8 weeks!!!! :thumbsup:


Oh yes a very big well done to Trish and Candy. Their names are lovely Trish. And all those puppy kisses, I'm jealous too. But hopefully, I've got something of my own to look forward to in a few weeks time. I've got Mima, my westie, booked in for a scan next Wednesday. Though I feel she is preggers just by the way she's behaving, I just want to make sure. I can't wait. There's nought like a puppy's breath (whilst their all feeding from mum).


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> i think a new thread for the puppies LOL


Oh definitely


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> your wish is my command
> 
> Mum and babies
> View attachment 18275
> 
> View attachment 18276


Oh wow aren't they just adorabubble

Hugs and kisses for each one and a double hug and kiss for Candy - you clever girl.


----------



## MADCAT

They are lovely, congratulations again xxxx


----------



## sammy1

Congrats on the birth of the puppies


----------



## pettpaintings

Phew!that was an epic thread fantastic news and piccy's CONGRATULATIONS! Candy and Trish you both deserve a duvet day now to recover and enjoy your little bundles of joy~ thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## Pollyanna580

Oh boy, i want a dallie puppy again now lol, they are gorgeous, Candy looks so happy.


----------



## Shazach

Wow, what a night. Congratulations Trish and Candy and pups! Thank you so much for sharing this experience, love the pics - more please!!
Your audience awaits!! lol

Sh x


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## frags

awwww i want a dalmation now lol ive met 2 over the last 2 days on our local walk and they was lovely!!!


----------



## canuckjill

congrats Trish and Candy I'm so happy everything went well Love to all 11 (9 pups Candy and Trish)....Jill


----------



## thisby1

Oh, I do love a happy ending

Kisses to you all, and a big one for Rollo, the famous wolf!

Hope your getting some rest Trish and Candy , you both deserve it

Look forward to seeing the babies get their spots, grow and develop


----------



## gillieworm

frags said:


> awwww i want a dalmation now lol ive met 2 over the last 2 days on our local walk and they was lovely!!!


They are very addictive, but the complete best


----------



## trekkiemo

Congrats to you and Candy,the puppies are just adorable.
No wonder it took so long with first ,he certainly is big.
Look forward to seeing puppies get their spots,when does this happen Trish?
After such a long labour I hope you are getting some well earned rest lolxxx

Sorry I crashed in front of computer I woke at mid day still sitting in my chair.
Gad all delivered safely ,You are an absolute trooper,tell Candy well done from me. 
luv+ hugs Morag
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Lovely contented pictures of happiness
Thank you for sharing :001_wub:*


----------



## Sabre

thedogsmother said:


> Where in West Yorkshire, I'm in Huddersfield.


I'm just catching up from last night on this thread. Still a lot of pages to go (don't know if the puppies are here or not yet but I will carry on reading till I do)

We are in Mirfield and I work in Huddersfield!


----------



## Sabre

Finally got to the end.

Congratulations and well done.

Gorgeous piccies


----------



## thedogsmother

Sabre said:


> I'm just catching up from last night on this thread. Still a lot of pages to go (don't know if the puppies are here or not yet but I will carry on reading till I do)
> 
> We are in Mirfield and I work in Huddersfield!


Hello other neighbor, I think we should have mass dog walk with any forum members who live nearby. Trouble is I'm not organised enough to sort it out. We could have one in the north, south, east and west.


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> thank you all hugs have been given to a very tired candy
> 
> I haven't had a wagged tail today at all bless her.
> 
> which gives me a quick question
> 
> Of course i expect Candy not to quite be herself for a couple of days but when do you think she will give me a wag of the tail and a smile just soi know we are getting over the labour?


once she has had some rest and is feeling more herself she will get her spark back and give you a wag of her tail


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> thats what i thought but its nice being told.
> 
> Thank you again for everything and the name change
> 
> I can't wait for litter number 2


no problem its nice just having someone to confirm what you already think 

 now steady on, these arent even a day old yet lol but neither can I lol

night night I'm going to watcha film now, looking forward to many more pics of the pups :thumbup:


----------



## Debi

Congratulations to you and the lovely Candy. And hello little puppies!


----------



## thumbs

OMG!!!, what a journey! have been sat ere, on and off for almost 4 days, reading from the start. i have a 3yr old son who wants almost constant attention and a bloke who wants attention all the time too lol, so only able to get on ere when he in work! finally got to the end and found myself strangely dissapointed. it has finished! no more excited posts, no more candy and pups! i have nothing to encourage me back in ere!

well, actually, as has been mentioned, a thread for the pups, and a link for youtube.......... can't wait. will go looking for it now. 

Trish, well done! that was immense work and commentating, for which i thank you! Candy, well done hunny! all that hard work has paid off, your such a sweetie, and very brave!

to all the members who stayed up with trish and candy, the night she had the pups, i raise a toast to you all! congratulations! what a thoughtful, sweet and caring bunch! to offer your support and thoughts and good vibes like that, to put off the housework, ignore the kids and OH's, feed them only super quick food! Trish is one lucky gal to have you guys around to help out!

from start of the thread, to the finish, i was hooked. like many of you have said, edge of the seat stuff! i couldn't agree with you more. after the last post i sat back and sighed a big sigh! even though i was a few days late reading this i even cheered out loud when the first pup was born. my son looked at me and asked what was the matter, bless him lolol! i never realised there was sooo much in whelping, so many questions to ask, soo many things to do and so many things that can go wrong. i am so very pleased that nothing major went wrong. i am now looking forward to finding out about the new pups in their own thread and looking at the youtube link!!!!! 

thanks once again Trish and Candy, it was an amazing journey through the happy times, the exciting times, the nervous times and then finally to the ending! this is one thread that i will not forget in a long time!! your amazing!


----------



## candysmum

................................


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> You just brought tears to my eyes i'm not amazing. I'm just me. the people in thei forum are amazing xx


and you are one of the people on the forum so yes you are amazing :thumbup:


----------



## thumbs

Vixie said:


> and you are one of the people on the forum so yes you are amazing :thumbup:


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Little-moomin

thumbs said:


> OMG!!!, what a journey! have been sat ere, on and off for almost 4 days, reading from the start. i have a 3yr old son who wants almost constant attention and a bloke who wants attention all the time too lol, so only able to get on ere when he in work! finally got to the end and found myself strangely dissapointed. it has finished! no more excited posts, no more candy and pups! i have nothing to encourage me back in ere!
> 
> well, actually, as has been mentioned, a thread for the pups, and a link for youtube.......... can't wait. will go looking for it now.
> 
> Trish, well done! that was immense work and commentating, for which i thank you! Candy, well done hunny! all that hard work has paid off, your such a sweetie, and very brave!
> 
> to all the members who stayed up with trish and candy, the night she had the pups, i raise a toast to you all! congratulations! what a thoughtful, sweet and caring bunch! to offer your support and thoughts and good vibes like that, to put off the housework, ignore the kids and OH's, feed them only super quick food! Trish is one lucky gal to have you guys around to help out!
> 
> from start of the thread, to the finish, i was hooked. like many of you have said, edge of the seat stuff! i couldn't agree with you more. after the last post i sat back and sighed a big sigh! even though i was a few days late reading this i even cheered out loud when the first pup was born. my son looked at me and asked what was the matter, bless him lolol! i never realised there was sooo much in whelping, so many questions to ask, soo many things to do and so many things that can go wrong. i am so very pleased that nothing major went wrong. i am now looking forward to finding out about the new pups in their own thread and looking at the youtube link!!!!!
> 
> thanks once again Trish and Candy, it was an amazing journey through the happy times, the exciting times, the nervous times and then finally to the ending! this is one thread that i will not forget in a long time!! your amazing!


here here

and you helped candy bring a litter of beautiful pups into the world! they are beautiful so well done to both of you! give candy a good old hug from me


----------



## thumbs

Vixie said:


> and you are one of the people on the forum so yes you are amazing :thumbup:


i will also bet a million pounds that Candy thinks the world of you, so yes, Trish, you are amazing!

quit fighting it lololol! you will not win this one!


----------



## Guest

for anyone lookin here is the puppy thread   

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/33376-candys-puppies.html


----------



## BubblegumQueen

I knew it would all happen when i moved and didnt have the internet 
I spent 4 hours last night reading i go to where candy had had her 1st puppy and i couldnt read any more it was 2 am. I have finished reading it this morning and wow fantastic Well done.
Now i will read about the babys tonight.


----------



## trekkiemo

It is certainly a worthwhile thread,it will put some people who think breeding is easy off breeding hopefully.Breeding is dificult expensive and heartbreaking at times. That is not is not the only thing breeding your bitch brings ,hard work and joy is also included,so its not for the faint-hearted.
After every litter I have I say that I am not having another litter ,but after 9-12months I put myself through it all again.


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## Guest

Poor you, sounds emotional.

Can't believe they pulled out over deaf in one ear 

Sending hugs and glad you have found good homes for them xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Sad that potential owner of Rollo pulled out ,they must have known the risk ,at least you did hearing test unlike a few breeders .
Glad you have a forever home for him.My Cocker Kira who died last year was deaf for 4 years and other sences took over ,he will be ok.Tell your sis to find a dog trainer experianced in training deaf dogs and owners.
Hugs and kisses to you and your puppies.


----------



## reddogs

Sad that you had some deaf/part deaf puppieas and sad that the potential owners pulled out but they will probably go to better homes now.

Be interesting to find out about the tendancy toward deafness in a litter


----------



## candysmum

....................................


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, I just wanted to say how nice you're whelping box is! My Girls on day 42, we're making her box next week!

Sorry just seen the news of the pups, I cant belive the person pulled out for the pup deaf in 1 ear, and poor Rollo-Im sure ur sister will take great care of him! xx


----------



## candysmum

.....................................


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Aw poor puppy!! i always wanted a dalmation! gunna get one when i have my own house! maybe 2 or 3 years! how old are pups now? when do they get their spots?? so cute!!


----------



## Vixie

there is a thread here somewhere about them growing up they have now all gone to their new homes  I will see if I can find the puppy thread for you and bump it to the top so you can have a look


----------



## Cavalierlover123

thanks, im new to this.. i havent got used to it yet!


----------



## Vixie

I have found the thread for you its called Candys puppies  you should see it now


----------



## cdcclub

I read this thread from start to finish as few days ago and would like to say it was very informative and a cracking read. Really helpful to put your mind at ease when going through your first litter.


----------



## kayz

I have just sat and read through this.(Thank god my 2 sons still have naps lol!!)

It was so exciting and have loved every page of it!!


----------



## kellystewart

I too have read this whole topic this morning and it's been thoroughly entertaining!! Kept my mind off my bitch who is due anytime now lol


----------



## candysmum

..................................................


----------



## Spaniel mad

I have just sat here and read the whole of this thread and i had tears in my eyes

i think its amazing and also helped me a lot as my springer is due pups 2 weeks today


----------



## agyness

HI 
I' ve read your interesting thread...very helpful as im just going through my first litter  puppies are 3 weeks old now and..absolutely fantastic !But the labour and first days have been very, very stressful...but my bitch did great job!
We ve got a great litter of 1 girl and 4 Skye Terrier boys #
aggie


----------



## mrmain2

Sorry this is not part of this particular subject, just a curious question really!

Is aspirating always necessary?

Please reply someone ASAP


----------



## Tanya1989

I find yes. The mums do not always get all the fluid out and pup inhales fluid causing pneumonia. Much better to do it yourself then give to mum to clean up.


----------



## Ridgielover

candysmum said:


> glad you have all enjoyed it.
> 
> The pups are now all 3 months old and i have had reports back from owners that all their vets think they are the healthest pups in the breed they have seen which makes me VERY proud.
> 
> all are healthy and jumping around growing well without any issues
> 
> OUR deaf boy ROllo has learnt sit and lay down and NO by signing.
> 
> I even had one vet ask me if i had any pups left as he would love one of my pups  WHICH has reinforced the I WILL DO IT AGAIN. Jus have to keep an eye out for a new bitch WITH all paperwork and everythign in toe.
> 
> i have 4 years of education ahead of me thn i want to give myself a ear to settle into a new job so 5 years before i have another litter 2 years to find myself a new girl! i may even go so far as getting myself a breeding pair we will see.
> xx


Hi Candysmum

Pleased to read that all is well with the pups  And that you plan to put some research into getting a bitch suitable for breeding.

But can I just make a comment about the bit of your post that I've put in red. I would strongly try to persuade you not to get a "breeding pair". This is not the best way to go about dog breeding. Your own dog is extremely unlikely to be the best possible match for your own bitch. And there is no point in doing repeat matings just for the sake of it. It doesn't make a useful contribution to the gene pool. I'm sorry to say that it is usually puppy farmers who consistently use their own dogs for matings.


----------



## SylvesterMcMonkeyMcBean

I too just found this thread and sat the entire afternoon reading each post. It was like a book I couldn't put down! I felt every emotion you had as I have been through it with my girl. Way to go!! You and your girl did wonderfully!:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

OMG its been over a year already since the pups where born!


----------



## Maiisiku

I just spent 4 hours reading this and it was a really interesting read


----------



## Nessie162

Hey, Hey 
We are slowly starting our "Journey Of a First Time Litter" 
It's still more than a year to mating, but after reading all those things about breeding I decided to start prepare slowly now  Lots of things to do and to buy. :lol:

And I have a question. 
EXCLUDING stud fee and health tests approx. how much money did you spend before the whelping?? I mean on things like whelping box, scan, vet visits with your bitch through the pregnancy etc.


----------



## Tanya1989

Before mating I make sure I have £2000 sat in a bank account which goes untouched, then stud fee on top, then £700 for all whelping equipment.


----------



## blondielauren

Maiisiku said:


> I just spent 4 hours reading this and it was a really interesting read


me too! and my eyes sting! so much reading


----------



## davisdog

blondielauren said:


> me too! and my eyes sting! so much reading


and i have not yet read all of this...


----------



## candysmum

...................................


----------



## Tanya1989

candysmum said:


> hi, i spent a fortune! Whelping kit was £60 i think, then puppy milk, my dad built the whelping box so i didn't have to pay that out. All the food they were eating so that was loads, then after they left fixing their damage! And 2 years later yes i'd do it all over again.
> 
> Scan was around £40, we didn't visit the vet through pregnancy there wasn't a need too but they were on the phone if i needed them to be and that was free!.
> 
> Like someone said a nice £2k in the bank!
> 
> I was lucky i didn't need a vet or c sections etc etc you have to be prepared for everything!


welcome back!!!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

Well this thread kept me occupied for an afternoon 
WHERE is the puppy thread???? I need to see the pups grow after all that suspense LOL (yes I know they are now 2 years old but still...)


----------



## candysmum

....................................


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> lol there is a link to it somewhere in this very thread! thats how i found it myself this morning to update it x


Hey! howya doing??


----------



## candysmum

...............................


----------



## victoriaaa

im a newbie to the forum, i spent alll afternoon reading this..just couldnt stop.. & i want to say you did such an amazing job  the wait must have been so worth it!!

Going to go look at the puppy one now


----------



## candysmum

.........................................


----------



## zigzoe

I am having a first time litter and would love any advice you might have. She is currently on day 40. Well I guess that is if she took on the first time she tied.


----------



## 8tansox

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading - and learning about Candy and her puppies. 

My God, that's better than the book I'm reading. 

Absolutely wonderful, and thank you for sharing your experiences, I think the people on the forum with you for backup were amazing too. 

Once again, thanks again, love it.


----------



## TinaD

I stumbled across this forum looking for information on whelping. My dog was due to whelp last Wednesday. I have been reading all the posts and became addicted. Although this thread was started a few years back I have to say it felt like I was living it with all the members! Thanl you Candysmum for sharing.


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## armadillo

Hi, I've just joined this forum for the same purpose of reducing (or sharing?)panic- my beautiful big, hairy alsatian/bearded collie/lurcher is finally pregnant, but at (a very healthy) 8 years old. Vet says she's in fine fettle- plenty of 'hybrid vigour' - she's 5 weeks along now and suddenly has a belly.

I wish you and Candy all the best for the squeaky things to come - a word of warning re. understairs pups though: a friend did this and could not scrub the smell away for months! We have built her a pen in the garage, hopefully she won't be too offended!

(that is, built pen for dog, not my friend)


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Please tell me this isnt her first litter.. :frown2: I wouldnt take a litter off a dog at 8 let alone a first - and a pen in the garage, I hope you plan to be there through out the birth and only feet away when the pups are born, so you can keep an eye on them?



armadillo said:


> Hi, I've just joined this forum for the same purpose of reducing (or sharing?)panic- my beautiful big, hairy alsatian/bearded collie/lurcher is finally pregnant, but at (a very healthy) 8 years old. Vet says she's in fine fettle- plenty of 'hybrid vigour' - she's 5 weeks along now and suddenly has a belly.
> 
> I wish you and Candy all the best for the squeaky things to come - a word of warning re. understairs pups though: a friend did this and could not scrub the smell away for months! We have built her a pen in the garage, hopefully she won't be too offended!
> 
> (that is, built pen for dog, not my friend)


----------



## Blondie

armadillo said:


> Hi, I've just joined this forum for the same purpose of reducing (or sharing?)panic- my beautiful big, hairy alsatian/bearded collie/lurcher is finally pregnant, but at (a very healthy) 8 years old. Vet says she's in fine fettle- plenty of 'hybrid vigour' - she's 5 weeks along now and suddenly has a belly.
> 
> I wish you and Candy all the best for the squeaky things to come - a word of warning re. understairs pups though: a friend did this and could not scrub the smell away for months! We have built her a pen in the garage, hopefully she won't be too offended!
> 
> (that is, built pen for dog, not my friend)


Please please tell me this is a wind up?????????

Why on earth would you deliberately let an 8 year old bitch get pregnant is beyond my comprehension - but then, I know lots a bout breeding dogs - you obviously dont!!! And to put them in a pen in the garage??? Are you insane?? Who cares about the smell??? All my litters are whelped in the front room and there they stay until they leave to go to new homes. I hope you plan on moving into the garage with mum and pups at least for the first 3 weeks??? And ya vet knows naff all re the hybrid vigour!!! Its a myth!!!

http://www.squidoo.com/hybrid-vigour-and-designer-dogs

I am a breeder that CANNOT breed a litter from an 8 year old bitch as the Kennel Club would refuse to register them!! But the likes of you can do what the heckers you like because its a mongrel huh??? AAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Runs to hide now before blowing up completely!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Ceearott said:


> Please please tell me this is a wind up?????????


I so hope it is..being the school hoildays and all!


----------



## Kittx3

Hi, Trish, just to say that I think you've done fantastically will Candy and her puppies.I have read both this thread and the Candies Puppies thread and its been amazing reading about them and watching them grow.Its funny, I'm reading this, two years later, to think that they could be having pups of their own now.
It's been great, with all the sad times, the happy times, the funny times.
Your amazing trish and I wish you and Candy the best.

Kate x


----------



## candysmum

.......................................


----------



## Kittx3

That's ok 

Its nice that candy has new more company now.
I've always wanted a Dalmatian, it's my favorite breed 
the puppies were so cute when they were born.

Kate x
:blush:


----------



## candysmum

..................................


----------



## Kivasmum

well it has taken me 3 work days to get through this thread (would of been quicker if customers didnt keep interupting me )

i just wanted to say that you did a fantastic job and candy is a lucky girl 

and the support you got from some of the members throught the night was fantastic! 

and now i am going to see how the little fluffballs got on in your puppy thread :001_tt1:

x


----------



## Kittx3

candysmum said:


> Candy use to live with a Greyhound but she past away in March. Watching candy retreat into herself more and more i was quick to get our Floss. Dalmatian number 2 and shes a loopy as the day is long.
> 
> They are beautiful dogs and if you ever get one make sure you have researched their breed. they can be stubborn, head strong, and boutrouis (sp) but on the upside they are loving playful Dogs that are a joy to watch and own.
> 
> hard work when they are pups pays off when you have them as adults xx


Yeah i read every single bit of this thread its like i know your life xD
Misty am i right? I saw pics she was a lovely dog she really was.

Quite smart on the name Floss by the way 

Kate x


----------



## Kittx3

Oh I forgot to ask, have you got any pics of Cindy? I would love to see one of them now 

Kate xx


----------



## Cazz enigma

Only joined this forum last week...

Stumbled accross this thread and was totally hooked.... I know it was a while ago now, but just couldnt stop reading.


----------



## candysmum

............................................


----------



## polishrose

I've read this entire thread from start to finish-it was enthralling and even though I knew it was 2 years old once the pups started coming I couldn't bear to stop reading!


----------



## Chicatiz

Hi my names carrie
I've just joined the forum and it's thanks to you and candy my chihuahua is currently at day 58 and with d day getting close I've been doing some last min swotting and found your thread. It's so nice to see how ny ppl helped but also to read the thread the info was great like the cord problem with pup 3 I feel more prepared already to thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## celt

What a fantastic thread,just read it for the first time,i've been on here hours.I'm so pleased that Candy and her puppies were all fine x


----------



## Vixie

this thread brings back a lot of great memories, I had so much fun on here with the others  I'm so pleased its still helping people


----------



## RoxanneandRocco

Wow, what an amazing thread, read through right from the start and was on the edge of my seat for about 30 pages there!!

Puppies and mum were/are gorgeous!


----------



## candysmum

..............................................


----------



## Firedog

Wow,i just read this thread,cant believe we got to page 300plus before there was any news.I must have smoked about 10 ciggies in the time it took to read it at every other page,now have a massive headache.Im so glad everything went ok and it has brought back some happy memories of when we had puppies in the house.Now going to read the puppy thread.We have border terriers and they are quite little,cant even begin to image how it would have been to have 9 knee high little monsters running around.


----------



## candysmum

.....................................................


----------



## amandapop

Hi there i came across this forum while looking for something else online and started reading candys story and got HOOKED straight away. I have sat here all day glued to my laptop with fingers crossed everything would turn out ok for you both and Im over the moon it did. I know its been a long time since this has been written but i wanted to thank you trish for taking the time to write and share you and candys experience every step of the way. I thought all the members were lovely that stayed up all night to support you during the labour what a lovely bunch. I have actually registered now to be a member i dont think i would be able to find a better nicer bunch of people to chat to and to ask for advice.


----------



## Rubythedog

What a long thread...
I must have missede hte youtube link to the video... anyone know whereabouts it is?


----------



## rockgirl

This is such a heartwarming thread. I started reading it lastnight (my first night on here) and was hooked, I carried on where I left off tonight. It is really beautiful to read through the counts and stages pf Candys labour and birth. I'm so pleased it all went smoothly.


----------



## candysmum

.......................................


----------



## Nessie162

My 'first time litter journey' is slowly starting.
And I already had some time wasters. :closedeyes:
Did you ever have someone on your waiting list, who without informing you bought puppy from somebody else? :thumbdown: Or people from the waiting list who just stop replying to all your e-mails? 
Annoying as hell...


----------



## luvmydogs

Nessie162 said:


> My 'first time litter journey' is slowly starting.
> And I already had some time wasters. :closedeyes:
> Did you ever have someone on your waiting list, who without informing you bought puppy from somebody else? :thumbdown: Or people from the waiting list who just stop replying to all your e-mails?
> Annoying as hell...


Yep, happens all the time....


----------



## LilyMakesMyWhole

Wow amazing


----------



## peterscot423

its was very heart thrashing.


----------



## lab

im trying to breed my dog too. but she is late with her heat. but there are good tips here and when it happens i know i have more knoladge thanks


----------



## Sarahferret

What's happened to this thread?! All the OPs posts are gone so should I bother trying to read it?


----------



## rocco33

In spite of people raving about the thread, the OP was actually a first time byb and although it didn't come across so much in this thread, did everything you SHOULDN'T do when breeding, so not a good example of how to breed. Sadly produced a number of puppies with health problems, and puppies being passed from home to home etc. because of her lack of care and planning. When commented on she threw a hissy fit and deleted her posts. I suspect those who thought it was an excellent thread are not breeders so have no idea about her poor breeding practices. I wouldn't worry too much as, while entertaining, you haven't missed any valuable information as far as breeding goes.


----------



## Sarahferret

I am not planning on breeding (now or ever), but a good friend is, so as it was a sticky that sounded relevant I thought I would read and pass on any useful info (plus I like learning about anything to do with dogs). I won't bother if its only going to suggest bad or unhelpful things


----------



## SusieRainbow

I wouldn't think it would make much sense anyway with all the OP's posts deleted, I'm surprised the sticky's still there.


----------



## amandagreen

Is there a book that anyone would recommend to read on first time litter subject?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Apparently ' The book of the Bitch ' is highly recommended by the breeding experts on this forum. If you have any specific questions or want advice it might be as well to post in the dog breeding forum.


----------



## Nessie162

We are planing our first litter this year and I think I chose the right stud dog. 
Is it wise to seek breeding advice from the stud dog owner? 
I think their pedigrees are compatible, but I'm not sure whether they are a good match physically. Should I mention that when I contact the stud dog owner? 

It'll be my first litter so I have difficulties with choosing the right stud dog and the breeder we took our girl from has very little experience herself, and she can't really help us with choosing.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

Nessie162 said:


> We are planing our first litter this year and I think I chose the right stud dog.
> Is it wise to seek breeding advice from the stud dog owner?
> I think their pedigrees are compatible, but I'm not sure whether they are a good match physically. Should I mention that when I contact the stud dog owner?
> 
> It'll be my first litter so I have difficulties with choosing the right stud dog and the breeder we took our girl from has very little experience herself, and she can't really help us with choosing.


Which breed? 

Have both bitch and stud had any relevant health tests for the breed you're involved with?

Bit worrying that the breeder of your own girl can't offer advice.....


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm afraid I cann't help you with breeding , no knowledge at all. However I would suggest you post this question in a seperate thread as this thread is ancient and didn't end well !
One book that has been recommended by many breeders is The Book of the Bitch . I know, sounds like Jackie Collins !
One question I would ask you though , has your girl had all the health tests needed for her breed - hip scores, elbow scores , PRA etc? If you're not sure what tests are needed check the breed website. And also make sure the stud has had all the tests too. Sorry if you know all that but it's too important not to mention. 
I hope someone more knowledgeable comes along soon, good luck.


----------



## Sarah75

Hi All
I'm new to the site. I have a black Labrador who is expecting puppies in 2 weeks. We are now on day 50 & for the last two mornings she has been sick (bile) is this normal ??


----------



## SusieRainbow

I would advise you to start a new thread as this one is very old and stale and ended badly ! 
Can't advise you myself as absolutely no experience in breeding but if you re-post it in the breeding section I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


----------

